# Battlefield 3



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2011)

B3 to be unveiled in under 8 weeks:



> Electronic Arts will unveil Battlefield 3 this March.
> 
> The publisher confirmed to the media it will host an unveil event for the game on Mar. 1, 2011, taking place during the week of the Game Developers Conference in San Francisco. Additionally, EA says it will also have new game announcements as well as hands-on time with many upcoming titles, including: Shadows of the Damned, Alice Madness Returns, Kingdom of Amalur: Reckoning, and Crysis 2.
> 
> Those who purchased the Limited Edition of Medal of Honor this past fall received an invitation to the Battlefield 3 beta. Details about the beta's release date have not been announced.



Must say I'm far more interested in this than any next version of the CoD franchise...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what they will do with this but I'm not sure it'll be different enough from BC2 to invest the time in it.

I've still got around six months play left on BC2 , just hit level 39 plus all the Vietnam bits and bobs to do - Also I've hardly touched the single player mode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think this will be out till the end of the year tbh so plenty of time for BC2! I'm barely into the 20s in terms of ranks although I've maxed out both the Recon and Engineer classes in terms of unlocks...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 11, 2011)

They officially announced development over 6 months ago, so you have to assume some time had been spent on it before that anyway, so it wouldn't surprise me if we actually saw it on shelves by June-July. I'd imagine they would want it out for a Summer holidays release and it would be smart of them to not compete with a CoD franchise release, which will no doubt be towars Christmas again.

Plus MOH:LE are due beta invites, so I expect what will be on show will be playable with a beta released shortly after.


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 12, 2011)

Wooooo! \o/ \o/ \o/

I played BF2 on ladders back in the day. UK No. 3 clan dontyaknow...

Been waiting for this for years. Lets hope theres none of the CoD health system shite, and more than 4 classes.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been die hard BF since 1942. The only games that let me down are 2142 and the original Vietnam expansion. DICE have my trust since they came out with the Desert Combat mod for '42. The original badass game. This hopefully should get my juices flowing just as BFBC2 has.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2011)

povmcdov said:


> Wooooo! \o/ \o/ \o/
> 
> I played BF2 on ladders back in the day. UK No. 3 clan dontyaknow...
> 
> Been waiting for this for years. Lets hope theres none of the CoD health system shite, and more than 4 classes.



What clan were you in? I was =PxR= and then =[WoW]= when the former died on it's arse


----------



## no-no (Jan 12, 2011)

Couldn't agree more, why my son and his mates go gaga over cod always surprises me when bf gives you tanks,copters and also HUGE maps....

Having trouble keeping up though, still playing BC1.

One thing I'd like in the game is to be able to set waypoints that your squad can see, some kind of "waypoint gun"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2011)

no-no said:


> Couldn't agree more, why my son and his mates go gaga over cod always surprises me when bf gives you tanks,copters and also HUGE maps....
> 
> Having trouble keeping up though, still playing BC1.
> 
> One thing I'd like in the game is to be able to set waypoints that your squad can see, some kind of "waypoint gun"



Yeah I like that, although on the 360 you can direct people's attention to checkpoints, I'd like some way of calling everyone, not just your squad to help you if you're under fire...


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2011)

That's what I miss about the commander role that was in BF2. You could tell which squads to go where and co-ordinate the attacks. Was blinding in clan matches as you would have each squad leader on a dedicated channel in Teamspeak as well as the visual cues.


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 16, 2011)

> What clan were you in? I was =PxR= and then =[WoW]= when the former died on it's arse



we were called Elite Warriors (terrible I know) and the tag was [Ew]. I forget what ladders we were on, although it wasn't CAL as none of us liked the small scale match format. I'm afraid I don't remember you guys. The top guys on our ladder were [M] if memory serves, we never managed to beat them, but the most insanely difficult match I was in was up against team dignitas, who wiped the floor with us in 5 minutes! They were professional though.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 24, 2011)

Dignitas were a bunch of hardcore bastards. We lasted about the same time against them. Total and utter defeat 

Looks like we will get some eye candy soon!

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/114/1143319p1.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to this, unlocked pretty much all weapons in BBC2 now, only got ranking up and some medals left to do...!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looking forward to this, unlocked pretty much all weapons in BBC2 now, only got ranking up and some medals left to do...!


 
Aye, same here. Just need to get the M95 on the Recon class and I am done! A few medals left and 112,000 points to get before my next rank though!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I have the last medic unlock left...still only rank 24 so plenty of way to go before becoming General.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2011)

Teaser!



Jets, big battles, and...er the ability to go prone!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 7, 2011)

Fuckin' A!


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2011)

ooohhh!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2011)

I loved Battlefield2, I will probably get this.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 7, 2011)

I imagine the New York map is going to be epic. Sniper heaven with all those tall buildings though!

They are releasing a map called Back to Karkand as well


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2011)

JETS!!! Fucking JETS! Another way to show just how utterly shit I am at flying things.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> JETS!!! Fucking JETS! Another way to show just how utterly shit I am at flying things.


 


I have NEVER been able to fly things in battlefield 2. 

I got pretty good in tanks though.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 7, 2011)

I loved the bombers in BF2. Instant death for anyone caught with their ass in the wind at a flag. Plus those poor unsuspecting tanks. The fighters were only good when you came up against someone else using a mouse and keyboard. If you had some 13 year old in a J-10 with a joystick then you were fucked. I really liked the choppers too, had a lot of fun in clan matches with those. 

The choppers in BFBC2 are only good when you have a decent pilot and gunner who can actually talk to each other. Most people still have no idea that the Hellfire can lock onto a tracer dart. And that if you have the Alt Weapon package as the gunner, you can fire tracer darts. Fantastic in a dogfight with another chopper.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have NEVER been able to fly things in battlefield 2.
> 
> I got pretty good in tanks though.



Heh yeah I'm slowly getting better at it...



TitanSound said:


> I loved the bombers in BF2. Instant death for anyone caught with their ass in the wind at a flag. Plus those poor unsuspecting tanks. The fighters were only good when you came up against someone else using a mouse and keyboard. If you had some 13 year old in a J-10 with a joystick then you were fucked. I really liked the choppers too, had a lot of fun in clan matches with those.
> 
> The choppers in BFBC2 are only good when you have a decent pilot and gunner who can actually talk to each other. Most people still have no idea that the Hellfire can lock onto a tracer dart. And that if you have the Alt Weapon package as the gunner, you can fire tracer darts. Fantastic in a dogfight with another chopper.


 
Koff koff...yeah I er didn't know that until you mentioned it the other night while playing...just didn't put two and two together, nor did I realise you could heal copters while riding in them!


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> you could heal copters while riding in them!


 
 at self


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2011)

Heh don't worry about it mate, I didn't know you could heal UAV's by fixing the control console thing...!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2011)

had an excellent game of Battlefield 2 tonight


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 8, 2011)

Screenshots 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...s-aufgetaucht-Bilderupdate/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh don't worry about it mate, I didn't know you could heal UAV's by fixing the control console thing...!


 
Niether did i?!?!

I really need to get back on this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Screenshots
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...s-aufgetaucht-Bilderupdate/Action-Spiel/News/


 
Very nice!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2011)

Does one of those screenshots indicate that buildings will be destructible?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 8, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> Does one of those screenshots indicate that buildings will be destructible?


 
They already are in Bad Company


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> They already are in Bad Company


 
I never played Bad Company but I love the idea


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 8, 2011)

It's fucking awesome. You should give BC 2 a go. We all play it on teh xbox. You can blast the shit out of buildings and if it collapses on enemies you get kills listed as "Destruction 2.0" 

Have a look


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2011)

And the squad play is fucking great; we've had some right A Team/ Band of Brothers moments (fighting our way out of a building surrounded by enemies is mental!).


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 14, 2011)

http://bf3blog.com/

Seems to be a good resource for all the latest info!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

In game footage!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive never actually completed the single player BFBC2, im stuck on one bit and its really annoying.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Ive never actually completed the single player BFBC2, im stuck on one bit and its really annoying.


 
Which bit?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 23, 2011)

oh my gosh that looks so good. 

I think I might upgrade my computer especially for this game.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I just got my first game trailer hard on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm gonna ask about booking leave for the release week tomorrow.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm gonna ask about booking leave for the release week tomorrow.


 
It's released next thursday?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anybody got any specs?


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2011)

You can't pre-order on the xbox yet?  Is that right?

"Fall 2011" is going to be packed.  This, the new Elder Scrolls - I've a feeling I've missed one....


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Which bit?


 
Your in a town, and you can hear the meaty weapon in the distance, you've got to fight your way out of a storm gulley. Can't remember the name of the level though


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm gonna ask about booking leave for the release week tomorrow.


 
I'm gonna do it in advance too 



sim667 said:


> Your in a town, and you can hear the meaty weapon in the distance, you've got to fight your way out of a storm gulley. Can't remember the name of the level though



Is it the bit with the fucking truck that comes steaming towards you?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm gonna do it in advance too
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the bit with the fucking truck that comes steaming towards you?



Oh man that truck bit was the only bit that really had me  dunno why but it took me so many attempts to get past it.

Yeah totally going to take the time off work for this, we'll have to arrange a co-op play through of the campaign.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 24, 2011)

I seriously considering telling my housemates to fuck off for a couple of days, invade the living room with 3 TV's and get our groove on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I seriously considering telling my housemates to fuck off for a couple of days, invade the living room with 3 TV's and get our groove on


----------



## sim667 (Feb 24, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Is it the bit with the fucking truck that comes steaming towards you?


 
Not that ive noticed 

When is BFBC3 out ?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 24, 2011)

No idea when Bad Company 3 is out, but BATTLEFIELD 3 should be out in November I have heard


----------



## sim667 (Feb 25, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> No idea when Bad Company 3 is out, but BATTLEFIELD 3 should be out in November I have heard


 
BOOOOOO 

So long  Im geting bored of black ops now too.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't worry. Let BFBC2 cradle you in it's ample teamwork bosom. Or Homefront!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmm I noticed Homefront for 25 quid on pre-order, kinda left me with that 'straight to video' feeling about how good it might be...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 25, 2011)

Defo waiting for some reviews before buying then!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep. I'm thinking I might go back to Halo Reach for a bit too now there's some more dlc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition for 40 quid on pre order...


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep. I'm thinking I might go back to Halo Reach for a bit too now there's some more dlc.



Blasphemy!  Stone him!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2011)

tommers said:


> Blasphemy!  Stone him!


 
LOL! It can be good fun in an arcadey quick blast kinda way!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Battlefield 3 Limited Edition for 40 quid on pre order...


 
Sweet!!

Also, more info to be had tomorrow as DICE are giving a presentation at the Game Developers Conference! Should have updates by the evening. Damn those Americans and their time zones


----------



## sim667 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! It can be good fun in an arcadey quick blast kinda way!


 
I would rather shit down a hosepipe and feed it straight into my own mouth than run round shooting aliens that dont actually seem to move as they move, make stupid sounds and bleed blue.

Halo makes me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> Also, more info to be had tomorrow as DICE are giving a presentation at the Game Developers Conference! Should have updates by the evening. Damn those Americans and their time zones


 
Oh yeah forgot about GDC this week!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2011)

So here is a rundown of the topics to be discussed at the GDC



> DICE GDC TALKS 2011
> 
> Mon Feb 28 1:45 pm   DX11 Rendering in Battlefield 3
> Johan Andersson
> ...



Looks like all techy coding nonsense and not about the actual gameplay


----------



## tommers (Mar 1, 2011)

My god.  How to make something awesome sound really, really boring.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the tech geeks are getting major hard ons for this game because it really will be a marvel of coding. But I want multiplayer demos damn it


----------



## tommers (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I shoot people in the face?  Can I at least attempt to fly a helicopter?  Can I sit on top of a mountain taking pot shots at losers in the valley below me?  Can I mine a road, go off and shoot somebody in the face and then get a message telling me I blew up a tank and got a double kill _all whilst killing somebody else in the face?_

That is what these seminars should be about.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2011)

I completely agree 

Will probably have to wait for E3 in June for that though.


----------



## creak (Mar 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I think the tech geeks are getting major hard ons for this game because it really will be a marvel of coding. But I want multiplayer demos damn it


 
Does that mean it's optimised to run well even on lower spec computers? Mine's a good couple of years old now, am wondering whether an upgrade will be required before getting this...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> Can I shoot people in the face?  Can I at least attempt to fly a helicopter?  Can I sit on top of a mountain taking pot shots at losers in the valley below me?  Can I mine a road, go off and shoot somebody in the face and then get a message telling me I blew up a tank and got a double kill _all whilst killing somebody else in the face?_
> 
> That is what these seminars should be about.



This is what ALL seminars should be about.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 1, 2011)

BF Vietnam is still really popular online funny enough.

Not tried BC yet, been out of the fps scene for a while due to WoW.

I'd say BF vietnam was my favourite online game ever so I hope it's good.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cloud said:


> BF Vietnam is still really popular online funny enough.
> 
> Not tried BC yet, been out of the fps scene for a while due to WoW.
> 
> I'd say BF vietnam was my favourite online game ever so I hope it's good.



Battlefield Vietnam is a great game.

Nothing better than flying into battle playing flight of the valkiyries


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2011)

creak said:


> Does that mean it's optimised to run well even on lower spec computers? Mine's a good couple of years old now, am wondering whether an upgrade will be required before getting this...



Well, one would hope so as BF2 was a notorious resource hog. I'm XBox only these days though. If I still had a PC though I would probably get a new GFX card anyway.


Also, check this vid out. I've always thought th BF games had incredible sound 

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/28/war-tapes-the-sounds-of-battlefield-3.aspx


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 2, 2011)

FIRST GAMEPLAY VID AND NEW SCREENSHOT!!!

http://bf3blog.com/


It looks AMAZING! Well, graphically at least. Those sunbeams as they enter that room and the lighting in general. Oh and the weapons sounds are meaty as hell. Just imagine seeing that on a proper TV and with proper sound. 

I think I'm in love


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

Great blog that, CANNOT fucking wait for this game!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 2, 2011)

I watched it on my HD monitor at work with the 720p setting. It was glorious. If I did not have to fly to South East Asia for a wedding in July I would totally be getting me a HD TV to replace my trusty and reliable 22" widescreen CRT telly 

Hopefully though by game release I will have enough stashed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I watched it on my HD monitor at work with the 720p setting. It was glorious. If I did not have to fly to South East Asia for a wedding in July I would totally be getting me a HD TV to replace my trusty and reliable 22" widescreen CRT telly
> 
> Hopefully though by game release I will have enough stashed.


 
Heh yeah when I got my hd tv I was gob smacked at the difference it made in terms of crispness of image.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 2, 2011)

Kav bought a HDMI cable for his box the other day. He says the headset is made in a way where it blocks the HDMI port though so you have to buy another adaptor to have the headset and HDMI cable in. Bastards!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Kav bought a HDMI cable for his box the other day. He says the headset is made in a way where it blocks the HDMI port though so you have to buy another adaptor to have the headset and HDMI cable in. Bastards!


 
Ah that's a bit lame...man I hope the compass makes it into multiplayer, being able to shout 'tangos, incoming, south east' would be very useful.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah it would certainly eliminate the

"Enemy over there!!"

"Where?!"

"OVER THERE!!"


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Kav bought a HDMI cable for his box the other day. He says the headset is made in a way where it blocks the HDMI port though so you have to buy another adaptor to have the headset and HDMI cable in. Bastards!


 
Tell him to get a screwdriver and break open the plastic case which holds the headset cables. This way you can fit both the HDMI and headphone cables to the back of the 360.

I had to do this to get my X11's working.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 2, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Tell him to get a screwdriver and break open the plastic case which holds the headset cables. This way you can fit both the HDMI and headphone cables to the back of the 360.
> 
> I had to do this to get my X11's working.


 
Genius


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah it would certainly eliminate the
> 
> "Enemy over there!!"
> 
> ...


 
Followed by the usual swearing and wait for respawn.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 3, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Kav bought a HDMI cable for his box the other day. He says the headset is made in a way where it blocks the HDMI port though so you have to buy another adaptor to have the headset and HDMI cable in. Bastards!



Maplin do one thats slim or you could buy the official MS HDMI kit which is an audio out adapter with a thin ended lead for about £18


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 3, 2011)

new trailer out 

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/291506/news/battlefield-3-gameplay-trailer-is-mind-blowing/

looks amazing

oops sorry same vid as that earlier post


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2011)

New video (leaked)!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

I shat my pants when I saw that yesterday. Better quality version coming out on the 16th!

Edit: That one is down, here is another!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2011)

That building collapse looked cool!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

This game is going to be carnage on a whole new level. Thrown from the pick up truck, helicopter crushed by huge building, earthquake, dragging people to safety...and that's only from one tiny portion of single player!! Also confirmed that single player will have co-op.

I don't think we will be seeing any multi-player previews until nearer release. Say August/September.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2011)

Totally. September cannot come fast enough!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That building collapse looked cool!!!


 
that is beyond cool. that is fucking AMAZING. that is exactly the kind of thing I want from a game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> that is beyond cool. that is fucking AMAZING. that is exactly the kind of thing I want from a game.


 
Amen to that brother. The sound is something else too...hat tip to TS above, been following this blog for vids and general info.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2011)

Christ alive, imagine playing B3 with 256 players! 



> “Technically, we can go to 256, we’ve tried it. We play tested with 128. You’ve got to make a game that’s fun to play. And, arguably, we think that the most fun you can have is when it’s between 32 and 40 players. And we’ve done substantial research into this and tested 128 and that it’s not fun.”


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

You could have four entire thirty two man squads devoted to air support, infantry, armour and support battles. *drool*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh man...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

I give it five years before it happens. It's the way forward! 

The way I see it, it would be a server on a 24 hour "war". So no tickets just a time limit. The maps would have to be huge though and interesting enough so as not to be boring. Maybe have an invasion stage/setting up bases stage/defending said bases stage. People could come in and out without losing stats etc. Obviously it should be a type of game mode like rush or conquest so you could just play games with a map rotation if you wanted to.

That way you could have an aircraft carrier like in BF2 but with more than two planes. And the AC-130 gunship like in Desert Combat that could only take off when it was fully crewed. Oh and amphibious landing craft. And other cool shit


----------



## XR75 (Mar 10, 2011)

So 6 years for what apppears to be a graphical update of BF2.........


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I give it five years before it happens. It's the way forward!
> 
> The way I see it, it would be a server on a 24 hour "war". So no tickets just a time limit. The maps would have to be huge though and interesting enough so as not to be boring. Maybe have an invasion stage/setting up bases stage/defending said bases stage. People could come in and out without losing stats etc. Obviously it should be a type of game mode like rush or conquest so you could just play games with a map rotation if you wanted to.
> 
> That way you could have an aircraft carrier like in BF2 but with more than two planes. And the AC-130 gunship like in Desert Combat that could only take off when it was fully crewed. Oh and amphibious landing craft. And other cool shit


 


Too cool for words....


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

XR75 said:


> So 6 years for what apppears to be a graphical update of BF2.........



Or hows about a whole new game engine built from scratch? From what I have seen it will be immense!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 11, 2011)

There is an IGN study of that video, where they discuss all the small details, which is what makes this game engine impressive.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/03/0...battlefield-3-gameplay-demo?objectid=14209865


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

It has an earthquake in it! How anyone can watch those videos and think this is merely a graphical update is beyond me...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

After the flurry of updates it seems to have slowed down. So, have some HD Screenshots. 

Next video released tomorrow, even though we have seen it the quality will be better


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2011)

Heh how in the world are they gonna keep this up for 6 months?? Interest in this is sky high!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2011)

'New' video!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 16, 2011)

Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

New video!!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking A! I searched for it about half an hour ago so it must have just been released!

Man, it really does look great. Also, the sounds are spot on as always. And the sound and graphics of the Littlebird strafing runs....*sex wee*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking great vid aint it?! April 17th is the date to watch for, the full 12 minute reveal trailer is out them. These guys are masters at dripfeed marketing.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2011)

Try this. It's mega 

-Open up the Fault Line part III trailer and pause at exactly 10 seconds in
-Open up the song "Mind Heist" by Zack Hemsey in another tab on youtube
-Once that video begins, immediately click play on the previously paused trailer


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2011)

That's FUCKING MENTAL!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2011)

Seriously WTF! Who the hell worked this out??


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2011)

No idea but it kinda has to be in the game for me now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2011)

Heh totally.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 1, 2011)

That can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> That can't be a coincidence.


 
You think they're on to us?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

Likely, but unconfirmed release date


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

blocked.  what does it say?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

2nd November 2011.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

9 days before Skyrim.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

Eh what now?!  

As stated, it's unconfirmed but it's the usual release window for the COD games so I'm pretty sure it's going to be around then.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

So they're going to release it at the same time as COD??  Isn't that a bit counter-productive?


Skyrim is the latest Elder Scrolls.  Once I get that in my sweaty little mitts it's game over for anything else, pretty much.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep looks like they're going head to head with CoD, should get them a headline 'We can take on the big game' etc...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> So they're going to release it at the same time as COD??  Isn't that a bit counter-productive?
> 
> 
> Skyrim is the latest Elder Scrolls.  Once I get that in my sweaty little mitts it's game over for anything else, pretty much.


 
Ahh I see!

Yep, having a fairly large fanbase from BF2 and BC2 will hopefully help give COD a run for it's money. Plus as KE says, gives them some publicity.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

and it shits all over COD from a great height and that too.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

Scroll down a bit 

http://www.itrends.dk/32473/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

Heh that's pretty neat!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2011)

This one was pretty sweet when I first saw it!

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2005/07/19/battlefield2_mod/2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

Heh yeah I've seen that one before, great fecking job. Makes me a little tempted to get a new rig (even though I swore I'd never buy a PC for gaming again after last time)...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> (even though I swore I'd never buy a PC for gaming again after last time)...



What happened "last time"?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2011)

Bloody hell. Going through my network drive at work trying to clear 8 years worth of stuff and I found this. It's from a tactics document I wrote up for clan matches on the Desert Combat mod for 1942 



> Best thing to do on this map is too make sure all the major routes are mined and covered. For example, if you look on the minimap, you will see the broad roads; these are the main access points to the market spawn and the crashsite.
> 
> A good tactic was last night when we managed to capture the slums and then hold off the allied advance. That worked very well, as long as we stayed back and didn’t get too close to the base!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> What happened "last time"?


 
Got tired of the spec arms race you have to engage in to stay competitive. Really not interested in upgrading, just want to pop a disc in and get on with the game...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah yes. I know what you mean. I purpose built a new machine for BF2 and within a year there were GFX cards out with 30% more power. At least with DLC costs it's manageable. But buying a new GFX card just for a new game does get rather expensive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2011)

Haha looks like EA are going down the route I speculated on, taking on MW3 head on, 100 milllion dollar ad spend to compete, positioning B3 as the MW3 killer! 



> EA CEO John Riccitiello spoke at an ad conference in New York, where he revealed that Battlefield 3 will launch this November, and will be paired with a $100 million marketing campaign from EA in order to fight off Activision’s Modern Warfare 3. Riccitiello specifically called out Modern Warfare 3, and noted: “This game [Battlefield 3, ed.] is designed to take down that game [Modern Warfare 3, ed.].”



Let's just hope in all this hype and cash slushing around they don't fuck with the gameplay and make it more 'mainstream' for the CoD types they're clearly trying to tempt..

Anyway, box art!


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2011)

oh god, it'll be full of racist yank teenagers.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 7, 2011)

That's where the mute function comes in handy 

I was playing some Homefront the other day and this guy with the broadest Dublin accent kept shouting "YA FOCKING CAMPIN' CONT. YA BASTARD. FUCK YA!!"

He lasted about a minute after the novelty wore off 

Regarding the marketing budget...wow..that's a lot of money. I second your sentiments about it not becoming an arcade shooter but as long as Dice are involved, I don't think that will happen. Realism is where Dice excels and COD has none of that.


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the sound of him!

I've been playing a bit of BC2 recently but nobody seems to be on any more.   Sort yourself out a TV Kid!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I've been having a bit of a break recently. I realised I had been playing nearly everyday since November 

I'll prob be on tonight though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> I like the sound of him!
> 
> I've been playing a bit of BC2 recently but nobody seems to be on any more.   Sort yourself out a TV Kid!


 
Heh yeah got a temp 17inch CRT and may I say it's the worst gaming experience ever! Tried playing BfBC2 the other night online and got royally pwned due to not being able to see anything...


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh yeah got a temp 17inch CRT and may I say it's the worst gaming experience ever! Tried playing BfBC2 the other night online and got royally pwned due to not being able to see anything...



mate, that has got to hurt.  Somebody's giving away a telly in the recycle thread.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I saw, looking into other less bulky options...

Anyhoo, someone did the trailer/Mind Heist thing!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 13, 2011)

All you Facebook types get cracking!!

https://www.facebook.com/battlefield?sk=app_205494772808486


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a new trailer made up of the footage thus far. Never have the words 'Actual game footage' been so sweet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2011)

Full 12 minute reveal trailer!


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2011)

I just saw it on the telly!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2011)

WTF?!


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2011)

Not the whole 12 minutes!  But there was an advert for BF3 on the telly.  Just now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> Not the whole 12 minutes!  But there was an advert for BF3 on the telly.  Just now.


 
Oh right! I was thinking jesus this game is gonna be huge if they're advertising it like that, but an advert this early on is still crazy! What channel?


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2011)

God knows.  ITV probably, in the football half time break.  Saturday prime time.  Looks like they're going for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> God knows.  ITV probably, in the football half time break.  Saturday prime time.  Looks like they're going for it.


 
Interesting, don't remember a CoD game being advertised this far in advance of release on prime time TV...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 18, 2011)

Visual porn and no doubt about it.

Just noticed full top advert banner on YouTube. They really are going for it!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep. This is shaping up to be a repeat of FIFA vs PES if you ask me...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 19, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I've been die hard BF since 1942.



Computers weren't even invented then.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 19, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Computers weren't even invented then.


 
They were if you have a time machine.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Parents refused to get me one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> They were if you have a time machine.


 


Mate we gotta talk, there's a couple things I wanna go back and sort in the distant past.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mate we gotta talk, there's a couple things I wanna go back and sort in the distant past.


 
Sorry, it got destroyed on some train tracks after the engine wouldn't start. My mate built one out of a steam train though but he's buggerd off with his floosie and sprogs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2011)

Nice interview about the game:


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2011)

Fuck me lads, this game is shaping up to be amazing visually. I know it's PC footage but BC2 looks great and BF3 will improve over it according to interviews and info I have seen.

Lots of new footage in this clip as well as info. 



Also, check out BF3BLOG for more info.


----------



## sorearm (May 29, 2011)

jesus ... looks awesome. Pwnage indeed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2011)

Get an xbox and join the squad.


----------



## Sunray (May 31, 2011)

Why do people think that an FPS is in anyway better on a XBox over a PC?

The only advantage is that you can buy it for an XBox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Why do people think that an FPS is in anyway better on a XBox over a PC?
> 
> The only advantage is that you can buy it for an XBox.


 
Who said it was better? Xbox does have a nicely implemented buddy system which works on every game it can play, plus playing in your front room just works better for people compared to sitting at a PC tucked away in the corner or another room...


----------



## povmcdov (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like BF3 64 player multiplayer is only going to be on the PC. If its anything like BF2 that will limit the scope of the maps quite a lot on console.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Why do people think that an FPS is in anyway better on a XBox over a PC?
> 
> The only advantage is that you can buy it for an XBox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like the sound of the stat thing and creating platoons...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 4, 2011)

I would play it on a PC if I could afford to build a new one. I cannot. Therefore I enjoy killing fools on my xbox. Plus most of my friends now have an xbox rather than a specific gaming PC.

I miss the keyboard and mouse but 2,178,113 points on Bad Company 2 tell me that I have gotten pretty nifty with a contoller!!

Plus the social aspect is much easier to maintain. Rather then having to arse around getting someone's details to send them a Teamspeak server IP and password, I can just invite them to a Party. Have met many cool players that way and one is going to send me and Mr Kav a couple of boxes of Lucky Charms each in exchange for some Mr Kipling cakes


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2011)

EA: E3 press conference live in about 15 mins!!

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2011)

ARRRGGGH!!! Laptop crashed just before the demo reveal. Managed to catch the last couple of mins though and it looks amazing. Release date stated as October 25th!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Two weeks before MW3, right time to book some annual leave in.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2011)

Hell yes. I wonder if they will do the typical thing and release it here 2 days after the US? 

Also, small MP teaser HERE!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh man! This game looks all kinds of good! That bit when the guy shoots what I assume is an grenade launcher and a big fucking chunk of the building collapses if too cool!!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2011)

More here!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh dear god I want this game! Titan you still thinking of doing that session idea you mentioned a while back?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh dear god I want this game! Titan you still thinking of doing that session idea you mentioned a while back?



Fuck yeah. Have it all planned out. Me and Kav are gonna meet, buy the game and go straight back to mine. Going to do a test to see if his box can play BC2 at the same time as mine. From the posts I've seen on the web most people find 2 is all a connection can handle but some have said they can get 4 people playing on one connection. Ideally I'd have both you guys round, if not practical though we'll do an online fest for sure. 24 hours non stop!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

I know it might seem a little trivial but I really like this!









> We’re at E3 and it sure is hectic here — we’ve checked out Battlefield 3 at EA’s press event, and we’ve got some new info regarding Battlefield 3: it appears the game will support a new feature where players can customize their dog tags — add signatures, etch their name and display some of their stats, as you can see on the teaser image above.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2011)

Nah, not trivial, just attention to detail. That's what I love about DICE.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah badly formed sentence meant compared to the stuff that typically causes excitement like guns, buildings crumbling etc...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2011)

Some more multi-player details and a couple of interviews HERE.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Very very cool! Like the dog tag kill cam thing.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm more excited by what we haven't seen yet. No doubt there will some cool toys to play with.

And me and you are in danger of looking like right old fanboys, it's pretty much only us posting


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm keeping my beady eye on it, don't worry.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm keeping my beady eye on it, don't worry.


 
Same here 

I'm glad that they've given you the option to be revived or not , I've lost count the number of times I've been revived in the middle of a fire fight only to die time and time again.

As for BFBC2, I'm in a race with my brother to get to level 50 first


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 9, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> As for BFBC2, I'm in a race with my brother to get to level 50 first



According to statsverse.com, it will take me another 276 hours to get to level 50. And I'm level 36 at the mo!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> According to statsverse.com, it will take me another 276 hours to get to level 50. And I'm level 36 at the mo!


 
I might get to level 46 tonight, damn this sibling rivalry 

I'd like to see what BF3 looks like on a console, all of the demos I've seen have been from a high end PC.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 9, 2011)

What I do when getting close to a promotion is look at the "progress" tab on statsverse. It tells me what gold stars I am close to. I managed to get 20,000 today just from 4 gold stars. Helped me get to 37 in just 2 games 

And regarding the consoles, I reckon it will look great. BC2 already looks and sounds fantastic so even an improvement of say 20% will be amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm more excited by what we haven't seen yet. No doubt there will some cool toys to play with.
> 
> And me and you are in danger of looking like right old fanboys, it's pretty much only us posting


 
Haha! Too true but fuck it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> What I do when getting close to a promotion is look at the "progress" tab on statsverse. It tells me what gold stars I am close to. I managed to get 20,000 today just from 4 gold stars. Helped me get to 37 in just 2 games
> 
> And regarding the consoles, I reckon it will look great. BC2 already looks and sounds fantastic so even an improvement of say 20% will be amazing.


 
It's true, thing is in the heat of battle how it looks is fast replaced by how cool the squad experience is...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm keeping my beady eye on it, don't worry.


 
me too.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone know that if you pre-order a game, can you pick it up at a store or is it post only? If the latter is the case then it looks like I'll be having to pay for the Karkand expansion!


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Anyone know that if you pre-order a game, can you pick it up at a store or is it post only? If the latter is the case then it looks like I'll be having to pay for the Karkand expansion!



I think they post it, but make sure it gets there the same day it's released.

There was a whole thread about it on here a while ago, I think Epona started it.

You can probably just pick it up from a shop though?  Ask Game!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think they post it, but make sure it gets there the same day it's released.



Yeah, but sods law dictates it does not turn up 

I'd much rather go pick it up, don't see why I couldn't but shall ask next time I am near a Game store


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

Every pre-order I've had with Play.com has arrive dead on the day and a couple times a few days before.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 14, 2011)

Where's best to pre-order? Ive got GOW3 on pre-order from game, but im thinking about cancelling it and trying to find it cheaper. I only wanted the BETA code


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

On the subject of co-op, for me some of the best games ever were Hidden & Dangerous 1 & 2. Really tactical mission-based shooters. Are there any current titles that offer similar levels of problem-solving squad-based shooty stuff? As opposed to out and shooters like BF and CoD. That would be sweet.

From a single-player perspective, the latest Operation Flashpoint looks good, although I do prefer a non-Gulf/desert setting.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Well apparently BF3 is going to have something similar to the MW2 "Spec Ops" missions. How tactical they will be is up for debate but I imagine they will be entertaining. Onslaught mode in BC2 is pretty challenging on Hardcore mode.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well apparently BF3 is going to have something similar to the MW2 "Spec Ops" missions. How tactical they will be is up for debate but I imagine they will be entertaining. Onslaught mode in BC2 is pretty challenging on Hardcore mode.


 
Spec Op missions come close, but I'm talking about something slightly deeper. I might download Hidden & Dangerous 2 again. I love it


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Never played it, but did play Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines which I think was similar!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Never played it, but did play Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines which I think was similar!


 
Na, Commandos was a real-time strategy game iirc. HD2 is a squad-based tactical FPS of sorts. I'd recommend giving 2 a try. Still stands up despite being 8 years old.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

Great game that.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh...was it a 3rd person perspective? If so I think I did play it at a mates house a few times.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2011)

Not really much new here but consoles and the co-op missions get a mention.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 16, 2011)

I just had a horrible feeling. What if it does not live up to the hype? What if it panders to the CoD crowd? What if I don't like it?

My god, I need to lay down....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2011)

If it does that then I'll continue to play bfbc2...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition

Battlefield 3 Ltd Edition with 4 remastered preorder maps from battlefield 2

Use code PAYPALOFFER at checkout for £5 off, 3% quido also


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a bumpity bump....some more info and new screenshots on http://bf3blog.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Have to say, really couldn't give a shit about the bitching this footage of the PS3 version looks fucking awesome!!

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLCFQyqEoHA[/video]


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm swinging back towards PC gaming atm so I'll probably get this for that rather than Xbox. Full everything at 1080p on a 24" monitor will be sweeeeet


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2011)

The EA UK forums are a horrible place to be right now. For every decent thread there are 20 stupid ones. 

It's deja vu to a degree for when BF2 was announced. Except this time you have the ridiculous PC/console shit going on. Of course a console will not look as fluid and sharp but everything else stays the same i.e. the character animations and destruction. It still looks like the best console game ever on 5 year old tech. People can be such whiny bitches sometimes


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

They sure can. Fuck purists, I enjoy games equally whether on Xbox or PC. This time around I fancy the eye candy. Next time I might fancy the comfort of a sofa.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> The EA UK forums are a horrible place to be right now. For every decent thread there are 20 stupid ones.
> 
> It's deja vu to a degree for when BF2 was announced. Except this time you have the ridiculous PC/console shit going on. Of course a console will not look as fluid and sharp but everything else stays the same i.e. the character animations and destruction. It still looks like the best console game ever on 5 year old tech. People can be such whiny bitches sometimes


 
Ain't that the truth! Format wars bore the hell out of me...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2011)

All I know is, BF4 will look amazing on the next gen consoles


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2011)

Some of us can't afford a PC that will run stuff like this any better than an Xbox.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> All I know is, BF4 will look amazing on the next gen consoles


 
BF4 will be on this gen, I reckon.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

tommers said:


> Some of us can't afford a PC that will run stuff like this any better than an Xbox.


 
Whereas others buy said PC without really being able to afford it rolleyes

God bless interest-free credit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> All I know is, BF4 will look amazing on the next gen consoles


 
Yup, although I've found playing BC2 it's the sound that has more of an impact than graphics...tbh I could get a new rig later on this year but can't be bothered with the constant upgrading, sitting at a desk to play games compared to shoving the disc in the xbox and gaming in minutes with mates in the front room...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 21, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> BF4 will be on this gen, I reckon.



Oh I dunno. I reckon a new Xbox will be coming around 2013 if the rumours are to be believed. DICE have confirmed lots of DLC for BF3 and I reckon Bad Company 3 will come out in 2012. So, that leaves BF4 for the new Xbox. Obviously all based on rumours but by 2013 the current hardware will be 8 years old. With DICE being this inventive with a brand new engine, games studios are going to be pushing Sony/Microsoft hard to upgrade the tech. 



Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, although I've found playing BC2 it's the sound that has more of an impact than graphics...tbh I could get a new rig later on this year but can't be bothered with the constant upgrading, sitting at a desk to play games compared to shoving the disc in the xbox and gaming in minutes with mates in the front room...



Yeah, the sound design is the key to immersion I think. I've never been in a full on firefight, thank fuck, but I imagine it would sound a lot like BC2 

And to highlight the point, the bank robbery in Heat. Probably the only action sequence to use no music and get away with it because your fucking jaw drops at the sheer sound of raw, automatic gunfire.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Oh I dunno. I reckon a new Xbox will be coming around 2013 if the rumours are to be believed. DICE have confirmed lots of DLC for BF3 and I reckon Bad Company 3 will come out in 2012. So, that leaves BF4 for the new Xbox. Obviously all based on rumours but by 2013 the current hardware will be 8 years old. With DICE being this inventive with a brand new engine, games studios are going to be pushing Sony/Microsoft hard to upgrade the tech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Totally! The heat gun fight is great!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah, the sound design is the key to immersion I think.


 
I've ordered some very well reviewed 5.1 surround sound headphones with my new rig


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 22, 2011)

Seeing some info from someone who played BF3 at Dreamhack that you can "block" knife attacks and turn the tide. What an utterly sweet feature


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha nice! Although it won't help when I sneak up on people and stab them in the head. 

I think I'm about ready to pre-order:



> We’ve been here before, we’ve seen a few pre-order bonuses, from Back to Karkand, to the infamous Physical Warfare pack, to a SpecAct pre-order bonus in Sweden. Now another one has been revealed, this time UK online retailer Play.com is offering a Battlefield 3 pre-order bonus in form of a code to download “5 exclusive dog tag designs to customize your soldier with”.
> 
> This seems like another minor pre-order bonus, something cosmetic like the SpectAct kit. We already know that Battlefield 3 will have a custom dog dag feature. So far the pre-order is limited to Play.com and the UK, but if the last few European bonuses are an indication of things to come, we can expect a variety of pre-order bonuses in the US, with major retailers such as GameStop, Best Buy, Target, Amazon, among others, each having something unique to offer.



40 quid for a limited edition doesn't seem too bad, Play.com has the same deal above for xboxers.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 23, 2011)

Apparently on PC there are gonna be 64 player maps. Sweet! Proper carnage.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm guessing you never played BF2 then? Strike at Karkand (being remade for BF3) was meatgrinding infantry madness and Dragon Valley was Jet, Helicopter and Tank warfare on a whole other level! 

Plus you PC gits will be getting the biggest maps ever created. I am guessing they will be HUGE as some of the BF2 maps were pretty big.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha nice! Although it won't help when I sneak up on people and stab them in the head.
> 
> I think I'm about ready to pre-order:
> 
> ...


 
I may wait a little longer just incase they throw anything else in. And if it does not arrive on release day I'll just go out and buy it and send it back when it does arrive with a strongly worded shit in a box.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I may wait a little longer just incase they throw anything else in. And if it does not arrive on release day I'll just go out and buy it and send it back when it does arrive with a strongly worded shit in a box.


 
Yeah I was thinking this but in theory you can cancel you pre-order up to a certain point...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 2, 2011)

What a guy! This is probably me in 30 years


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 2, 2011)

BFBC2 is £4.99 on Steam (for PC) at the moment


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice, finally got a new tv and man alive playing that on 40 inch screen is a fucking wonder to behold!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

I had my first game of BFBC2 for months and months last night, and I was easily in the top half in our games of conquest. Do some people just not know how to play it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I had my first game of BFBC2 for months and months last night, and I was easily in the top half in our games of conquest. Do some people just not know how to play it?


 
Online FPSs having a fucking steep learning curve. I'm totally shit, which is why I don't really persevere. I'm sure if I got to know the maps & weapons it would be less painful.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very nice, finally got a new tv and man alive playing that on 40 inch screen is a fucking wonder to behold!



Good to have you back with us last night!! No mic though?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Good to have you back with us last night!! No mic though?



I'll have to join you for a game If I do really get back into this (except for Thursday which is the annual "Bungie Day" and I'm lined up for an evening of Halo Reach and a buffet )

Which modes do you play mostly? Are you on my friendslist...are you pabodie (who seems to play a lot! )


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm BeardyDrummer. Mostly play Rush nowadays as that seems to be where the action is. What's your tag...if I see you online I'll invite you to a game. Off work ill this week so plenty of time to buff up me stats 

edit: just checked the tag list and it seems I have not added you yet. Will do now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Good to have you back with us last night!! No mic though?


 
It was good to be back! Yeah I plugged it in but couldn't hear either of you! Time for a new one I reckon...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I'll be back on tomorrow evening around 8, not at work this week either.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 5, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Are you on my friendslist...are you pabodie (who seems to play a lot! )



That would be me 

I'd be up for some U75 squad matches on a Friday / Saturday night.

Can't be long now until I hit level 50


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 5, 2011)

I played tonight and had a kill ratio of 1. That's a first  It was actually really good fun.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I played tonight and had a kill ratio of 1. That's a first  It was actually really good fun.



Well done, I don't think I've ever had a kill ratio of 1...I play conquest mainly and concentrate on getting the bases and points kamikaze style


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

12 kills, 12 deaths. 

I'm a slow and steady type. I like to make sure of my ground before advancing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be on the 360 a bit later if anyone's about?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2011)

My net connection has been off from last night till just now. Hopefully be around tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2011)

Really starting to enjoy this online malarkey now. Seems to be a case of finding a good server. I'm playing on ovr25.com every night at the min.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2011)

Defo about the team work. You should leave your throbbing gaming machine alone one night and come join us on the xbox for a few laughs


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

Might well do. A mate's borrowing it atm, mind.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

Totally. Had a good game tonight, very close (we lost with them only having 21 tickets left). Had a superb moment with a copter bearing down on me, raining missiles down and missing as I used an AA gun to smoke that mofo, killed both crew too.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 7, 2011)

Any of youse play bfbc2 on pc? 

Very excited for BF3 looks awesome, I remember upgrading my graphics card from a 9600xt to a 6600gt for BF2, good times, going to be upgrading for bf3 too most likely.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup, I'm on PC. Just built a new one. It's a beast.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh man.. I finally get the whole online FPS thing  It's amazing amounts of fun when you get to know how to play, know the maps, etc. I've got through the first 2 levels now and am getting 1000+ points per game and I'm not finishing last. Finished second in the last round actually, a really satisfying, long lasting one. 

My eyes hurt.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2011)

tommers likes this.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, properly hooked. Did manage to get a couple of hours of The Witcher in as well, though.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone heard of getting a beta if you preorder? Somebody mentioned it to me, but I can't seem to find details


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 11, 2011)

Level 3 now (I know, big deal) - started playing as a medic. I don't really think I'm contributing to the squad enough, so this should help.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 12, 2011)

coouple of reviews says that this pwns MW3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2011)

Pingu said:


> coouple of reviews says that this pwns MW3.



What? MW3 isn't even out for another 4 months.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Anyone heard of getting a beta if you preorder? Somebody mentioned it to me, but I can't seem to find details


 
I wouldn't worry too much about that. There will be a public beta after the closed one.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> What? MW3 isn't even out for another 4 months.


 
I've heard similar from the likes of PC Gamer.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I think they are getting a little ahead of themselves based on a few rounds of only one multiplayer map at pre-alpha stage. Plus technologically it is far superior to MW3.

BF3: Brand new engine based on the Frostbite 1.0 engine named Frostbite 2. Amazing lighting, animation and visual effects. Real time destructible environments. Jets, helicopters, IFV's, tanks, water vehicles, humvee's etc. Amazing sound. And when I say amazing I mean amazing. Those of you that play BC2 know how good the sound is, it will be even better in BF3. Realistic bullet physics, some large expansive maps and smaller urban maps, tactics are important and a more mature online crowd. Free Battlelog to keep track of everthing you do   

MW3: Based on an engine that is 7 years old, looks like the previous 4 games, shit sound, very linear multiplayer, no gun recoil, really annoying people playing it and taking it far too seriously. Free Elite service for the basics, paid sub if you want more info. 


I know which one I'd prefer if I wasn't biased towards the Battlefield franchise


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2011)

Let the fanboy wars begin! 

I much prefer the multiplayer of BC2. But the single player of MW3 was much better, ridiculously over the top and very memorable.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well, I think they are getting a little ahead of themselves based on a few rounds of only one multiplayer map at pre-alpha stage. Plus technologically it is far superior to MW3.
> 
> BF3: Brand new engine based on the Frostbite 1.0 engine named Frostbite 2. Amazing lighting, animation and visual effects. Real time destructible environments. Jets, helicopters, IFV's, tanks, water vehicles, humvee's etc. Amazing sound. And when I say amazing I mean amazing. Those of you that play BC2 know how good the sound is, it will be even better in BF3. Realistic bullet physics, some large expansive maps and smaller urban maps, tactics are important and a more mature online crowd. Free Battlelog to keep track of everthing you do
> 
> ...


 
Indeed.

MW3 single-player will be fun though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Let the fanboy wars begin!
> 
> I much prefer the multiplayer of BC2. But the single player of MW3 was much better, ridiculously over the top and very memorable.


 
I think I enjoyed the single-player of BFBC2 as much as MW2. It was harder, that's for sure. A lot less cinematic though.

The co-op spec op missions in MW2 were fucking cool


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not a fanboy, just know which game is better 

Agree with the MW single player campaigns though. They do have some more depth to them and are generally exciting. Plus they have a few years experience on DICE as BC1 was their first ever single payer campaign. BC2's wasn't bad if a little cheesy in parts. But DICE are the kings of multiplayer.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> The co-op spec op missions in MW2 were fucking cool



Yeah they were fantastic. Bit surprised DICE have gone with only 2 player co-op though. They have a 4 player squad mode called Onslaught for BC2. Great fun on Hardcore mode and bloody difficult. Seems strange they would limit it to only 2 players for BF3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2011)

www.ModernWarfare3.com goes to the battlefield 3 site


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Let the fanboy wars begin!
> 
> I much prefer the multiplayer of BC2. But the single player of MW3 was much better, ridiculously over the top and very memorable.


 
Bring it. I preferred BC2 single player, it was far more sane, MW2 was idiotically bad.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2011)

MW2 was a work of art for that specific on-rails genre.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 13, 2011)

Having a bf2 sesh tonight if anyone wants to play


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> MW2 was a work of art for that specific on-rails genre.


 
Nah it wasn't, it was satire of gameplay, even Halo has more finesse as a single player. </tryrealhardtohaveaflamewar>


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah it wasn't, it was satire of gameplay, even Halo has more finesse as a single player. </tryrealhardtohaveaflamewar>


 
Halo sucks. Black Ops sucks. World at War sucks. MW1&2 were superb games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Halo sucks. Black Ops sucks. World at War sucks. MW1&2 were superb games.


 
MW1 was superb. MW2 was terrible in single player imo, online was good fun for a while. Black Ops has a stupid online upskilling thing. Totally wrong.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2011)

Halo pwns all, n0obs!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 14, 2011)

Always hated Halo.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2011)

"Must rig gaming station to maximum capacity to pwn some n00bs! Pant powwwwwwwer!!!!"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Always hated Halo.



Why?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 14, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why?


 
Don't like sci-fi settings and I don't like the headless chickeness of it all. I prefer a thinking man's FPS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone about for a game tonight about half 8?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 14, 2011)

Will not hotlink as a big file but check this lovely image of the Battlelog out 

http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/bl-home.png


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> "Must rig gaming station to maximum capacity to pwn some n00bs! Pant powwwwwwwer!!!!"


 
You know the scary thing? I actually know a right 'PC pwns ALL' snob who looks just like that, which the same grey boxes unopened everywhere...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Will not hotlink as a big file but check this lovely image of the Battlelog out
> 
> http://battlefieldo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/bl-home.png


 
Very nice. Good move to have something of a social networky type thing in there...


----------



## revol68 (Jul 15, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Don't like sci-fi settings and I don't like the headless chickeness of it all. I prefer a thinking man's FPS.


 
well that's odd considering the AI in Halo is light years ahead of retard whack a mole crap in the Call of Duty games, I'm soo bored of wait for some dickhead to just run into my sights or pop his head out into my sights.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not talking about single player.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 15, 2011)

Bloody hell, did you have to quote the image of the near naked geek? I'm in work!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 15, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Don't like sci-fi settings and I don't like the headless chickeness of it all. I prefer a thinking man's FPS.



Lot of teamwork in Halo if you play Invasion or CTF gametypes.

You're fucked if you don't like sci-fi though. Personally, I really like the Halo universe...have been a fan since the first game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Lot of teamwork in Halo if you play Invasion or CTF gametypes.
> 
> You're fucked if you don't like sci-fi though. Personally, I really like the Halo universe...have been a fan since the first game.


 
I've tried. I used to work with a Halo obsessive. He even read the books. He always made me borrow his copies. ODST is one of the worst games I've ever played. It just all seems so childish. And the guns are so unsatisfying. And that fucking overheating thing drove me mad.

The fact that the aliens look like fraggle rock creatures didn't help.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 15, 2011)

Call of duty multiplayer is hardly cerebral, halo reach was a fantastic campaign, though odst was shite, the graphics alone were embarrassing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 15, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Call of duty multiplayer is hardly cerebral, halo reach was a fantastic campaign, though odst was shite, the graphics alone were embarrassing.


 
I don't play CoD online, either.

And no, I'm not suggested BBFC2 is cerebral, but it's a bit less manic that Unreal Tournament.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 15, 2011)

I really enjoyed ODST! I loved the moody atmosphere of the city at night, and the flashbacks were just fun showcasing all the best bits of Halo gameplay. The soundtrack was also fantastic. AAAND you got a load of brilliant new maps to play online with Halo 3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 15, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Call of duty multiplayer is hardly cerebral, halo reach was a fantastic campaign, though odst was shite, the graphics alone were embarrassing.



Embarassing? I still think Halo 3 looks damn good!

Graphics-whore!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 17, 2011)

Going to play some BC2 in a little while if anyone is around.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought you were on holiday?  Yeah I'm around for about an hour I reckon...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 17, 2011)

Flying out Tuesday morning so will be playing all night tomorrow to help adjust for the jetlag


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 18, 2011)

Some new, Alpha build, screenshots HERE!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 21, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> What? MW3 isn't even out for another 4 months.


 
hacks etc get early access. someone in our clan also is on one of the testing teams for MW3 and isnt that impressed with it


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2011)

THANK YOU B0B2oo9, THIS IS YOUR WINDOWS PC CODE

INSTRUCTIONS FOR DOWNLOADING AND PLAYING THE WINDOWS PC ALPHA


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2011)

anybody fancy a game now???


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2011)

*Battlefield 3 to require online pass on consoles*

This sucks if true...



> “We would rather have you buy a new game than a used game because buying a used game is only a cost to us; we don’t get a single dime from a used game, but we still need to create server space and everything for you.”



That doesn't make sense to me, if I buy the game brand new, they 'create space for me' then if I sell it I'm not playing so the space is paid for and free for the next owner...don't really see a game like B3 will have that many owners per unit either.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 5, 2011)

Some nice Alpha multiplayer here.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This sucks if true...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me, if I buy the game brand new, they 'create space for me' then if I sell it I'm not playing so the space is paid for and free for the next owner...don't really see a game like B3 will have that many owners per unit either.


 
Didnt the VIP pass on BFBC2 do the same thing?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2011)

Yup and that sucked.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 11, 2011)

Right lads, time to get your game faces on.

http://events.game.co.uk/gamefest/

Mr Kav and I are plotting to go on Friday the 16th. Less pesky kids hanging around and hopefully more playtime on BF3. It finishes at 5pm so plenty of time to go for a few beers and a curry to celebrate the sheer awesomeness we will have just encountered!

Have also pre-ordered BF3: Limited Edition from Game. Picking it up on release day. Excited is not the word


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah I can't go, have tickets booked for something that weekend...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Aug 12, 2011)

Shortly after I finished the Alpha trial, EA contacted me and well lets just say I have had to sign a non disclosure agreement


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah I can't go, have tickets booked for something that weekend...



Bugger 



Picadilly Commando said:


> Shortly after I finished the Alpha trial, EA contacted me and well lets just say I have had to sign a non disclosure agreement



Did you not have to sign it before hand? Plenty of footage on YouTube anyways.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry I did not make it clear. I signed one before the Alpha Trial like everyone else, and as I said, after the the Alpha Trial had finished. EA contacted me and I had to sign another


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty funny seeing as within 10 hours of it being released footage was all over Youtube 

What were your impressions then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Bugger



Innit. On the bright side its looking very good for getting leave for the launch week.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2011)

where's the best pre-order deal?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2011)

No idea, I'm still confused over which version is the best to get...


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2011)

It makes my head hurt.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2011)

Any idea if there's a grid somewhere which shows all the versions so we can cross reference?!


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's still the ToysRUs one that was posted on page 7 by Bob

£31.89 by Paypal.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, scratch that, coupon's expired.  Dammit.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2011)

As far as I know, if you pre-order in the UK you get the Back to Karkand expansion and the Physical Warfare pack as standard. Might depend on retailer though. I've ordered from Game.

Back to Karkand would cost you as DLC where as you can earn all the items in the PW pack during the course of the game as unlocks.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2011)

Stop your grinnin' and drop your linen. You HAVE TO SEE THIS.

Multiplayer gameplay with.....wait for it......JETS INCLUDED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2011)

Info sheets on all weapons, vehicles, specialisations etc here...

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=165281


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

*FUCK YEAH!!! *


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 16, 2011)

I *really* have to work out how to fly stuff before BF3 comes out.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry lads but I seem to have deceived you.

That equipment list is not up to date. There is more to come apparently!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

Aha.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2011)

Good bit of news:



> One of advantages PC gamers have had over consoles was the ability to pick and choose the multiplayer servers they played on. Now EA has confirmed that the server browser feature will be available for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions of Battlefield 3. This makes Battlefield 3 one of the few multiplayer games on consoles that offers a server browser, where players are given more choice in terms of where to play, what maps to play on, game settings, game modes, and much more.
> 
> 
> A server browser for consoles was a requested feature from many Battlefield fans, and it finally looks like consoles will be getting some more love from DICE.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 17, 2011)

A much needed feature. Another reason why DICE kick ass. I don't think that's the last of the good news either. DICE are really going for Activision's throat with BF3. They will humiliate MW3 into looking like something made 7 years ago. Oh wait....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup, they look like they're really on the money with this. Great dev!


----------



## sim667 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh god I need to pre-order this.....

Any unanimous decisions on the best place to do so?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=19223

Interview with DICE Manager. Some little details. Co-op helicopter mission


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 18, 2011)

Very detailed trailer analysis.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so excited.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 18, 2011)

Official BF3 fact sheet :

http://zoknowsgaming.com/2011/08/16/battlefield-3-official-fact-sheet-weapons-vehicles/


----------



## sim667 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just ordered this and Gears of war 3.......... Left it on standard delivery with game, that should turn up on release date no?

Got the one with the extra weapons too.....


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep. You may even get it the day before. If you do though you are forbidden to play it because I won't have it yet 

Actually, I think I will stay logged out of XB live from the 25th. I'll get rage when I see my American mates playing it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2011)

Co-op footage running on a PS3!


----------



## XR75 (Aug 21, 2011)

So the co-op equals Ravenshield with random obnoxious comments when you shoot people.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 22, 2011)

XR75 said:


> So the co-op equals Ravenshield with random obnoxious comments when you shoot people.



I really hope they tone that down. When I first heard it I was like "Erggghhh...too much CoD influence"


----------



## Pingu (Aug 24, 2011)

slight fly in the ointment wrt to the EULA that they are pushing with the game:

http://www.strategyinformer.com/new...hare-your-personal-info-monitor-your-activity

yes you can opt out but this makes playing the game all but impossible apparantly - due to the opt out being "do not install Origin"


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2011)

They've changed the wording of it now apparently.

Anyway, on a more postive note, a bit of nostalgia.

I remember when I first played BF1942 and was totally blown away. I first saw it at an ex-bandmates house (Mr Kav's older brother). We used to mix our recordings there so he had his PC hooked up to a hi-fi. Imagine watching this opening sequence, with that epic music, on a proper sound system. Then marvelling at a combined aircraft/ship/submarine/tank and infantry simulator rolled into one. Add to the mix staying up all night drinking copious amounts of coffee and smoking copious amounts of hash and you're onto a winner


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 26, 2011)

Then add to the mix the glorious intro for BF2. I played the demo for 16 hours straight when it was released and then god knows how long when the actual game came out


----------



## Dandred (Aug 26, 2011)

How well do you think this will run on my GTX8800 sli?  (4gb ram q9650@3.9)

I'm hoping quite well as most of the current console games are still playable at 1900x1200 aax2, but with this beast I might have to upgrade...........Is 4gb of ram going to enough?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah I reckon you will be fine with that setup. I would say 4gb would be enough but RAM is so cheap nowadays and with RAM, more is definitely best


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Aug 30, 2011)

Dandred said:


> How well do you think this will run on my GTX8800 sli? (4gb ram q9650@3.9)



Check the minimum and recommended specs for BF3 that can be found on many websites. I can't remember what they are but they're easily searchable


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2011)

http://savygamer.co.uk/category/deals/360/

Buy 2 games from Tesco and get £15 off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2011)

Some extended footage, the jet fighting looks very cool!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2011)

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...tleblog-9-online-vehicle-warfare-refined.aspx

New Battleblog regarding vehicle customisation.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2011)

Vehicle armour regenerates light damage if you stay out of firing line for a while????

Sigh.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not as bad as it sounds. It stops regen if more damage is sustained.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2011)

It's still pretty bad mate, let's face it.

I liked having a little engineer running alongside me. This makes it (slightly) less about the teamwork and (slightly) easier for people to go it alone...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I will reserve judgement until I get my hands on it at Gamefest on the 17th. I doubt it will be a massive gam changer though. The player would have to hide for it to regen taking them out of the equation. Engy's will still be integral to keep a vehicle alive.


----------



## tommers (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah, it's not a deal breaker or anything but still... sigh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2011)

tommers said:


> Vehicle armour regenerates light damage if you stay out of firing line for a while????
> 
> Sigh.



What's the big deal you heal slowly too if you stop taking damage....I really don't have a problem with this.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah you do, that's rubbish too.  It's all a bit Halo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Doesn't bother me really...the game is intense and fantastic and it's never taken anything from that experience.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not saying it's not great.  I love it.  I've pre-ordered the new one.  It's one of my favourite games of the last five years.

It's just that everything else is realistic but if you hide yourself or your effing tank it regenerates health.  What?

I'd prefer if it didn't happen, but I'm sure it'll still be brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

It's seriously never jarred for me the healing thing...can't see that it will with tanks etc either...


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 3, 2011)

I would like to see some footage of Commander mode and related improvements if any. Mechanics and supply drops are for healing/repairs to vehicles, not just sitting behind a wall somewhere and waiting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think there's a commander mode in this game...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 6, 2011)

They'll be some info released on Sept 9th regarding the beta.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> They'll be some info released on Sept 9th regarding the beta.



Source?

DICE have stated over and over that they will announce the date "when ready". Being a reader of the truly horrific EAUK forums, I have seen my fair share of trololololololol's regarding the beta so excuse my scepticism


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 6, 2011)

We're a GSP who'll be hosting the beta servers (edit: on behalf of EA, but we're still not sure if they're going to let us or not). Anyone who uses the KC network will have received a similar email.

You have my deepest sympathy being an admin EAUK. I can barely bring myself to read the forums.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> We're a GSP who'll be hosting the beta servers (edit: on behalf of EA, but we're still not sure if they're going to let us or not). Anyone who uses the KC network will have received a similar email.
> 
> You have my deepest sympathy being an admin EAUK. I can barely bring myself to read the forums.



I'm not an admin. If I was I'd punch myself in the face 

I'd be very surprised if it was any sooner than the 27th. They probably won't even fix any bugs found in time for release. I reckon it will be a patch after release seeing as they have to make the discs, ship them etc. Plus with Microsoft having to QA any patch they deliver over xbox live, it would delay the release of the game.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 6, 2011)

They're giving nothing away. For all I know it could be screenshots of the beta, it could be a release date, or it could be info on how we should configure the servers. All I know is that they said there'd be more info regarding the beta on Friday.

I would not be surprised if nothing came of it.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2011)

They're such a massive bunch of trolls. Masters of building hype though.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 6, 2011)

It saddens me that hte BF community is turning more and more into a CoD one. Some of the comments on BF3 news on websites like bf3blog.com make me wish there was an enforced age limit on the game. And an immediate ban for anyone who uses the same name as a crap American dubstep producer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2011)

I like this poster.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 6, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> It saddens me that hte BF community is turning more and more into a CoD one. Some of the comments on BF3 news on websites like bf3blog.com make me wish there was an enforced age limit on the game. And an immediate ban for anyone who uses the same name as a crap *American dubstep producer*.



Skrillex then?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> It saddens me that hte BF community is turning more and more into a CoD one. Some of the comments on BF3 news on websites like bf3blog.com make me wish there was an enforced age limit on the game. And an immediate ban for anyone who uses the same name as a crap American dubstep producer.



Yeah the comments section is facepalm central. I don't really see the CoD players hanging around for long though. No killstreaks or instant death will shoo them away.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2011)

That and the concept of team work will screw with their fragile little minds...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That and the concept of team work will screw with their fragile little minds...



And when yourself, Sim, Kav and I place our digital nuts in their mouths via teabagging


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> And when yourself, Sim, Kav and I place our digital nuts in their mouths via teabagging



Seeing as theirs prone in it you can go 69 if you really want to


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2011)

*there's 

[/self spelling nazi]


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> And when yourself, Sim, Kav and I place our digital nuts in their mouths via teabagging



Haha!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm buying it

Should be fun, some contraversy over the steam/warden system or whatever they are using. Apparently it's possible for EA to view every file on your pc.

Missed out on bad company vietnam, couldn't be bothered.

I'm waiting for Vietnam 2, that's what they should be doing.

Is this on Xbox too by any chance?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

An new teaser vid from the single player showing some rather intense night time fighting:



Not long now...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not long now...



I'm going to be playing it this coming Saturday


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2011)

bastard


----------



## sim667 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> bastard



^this


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2011)

Karma already paid me back for taunting you before I taunted you. Booked the tickets for Birmingham and then a week later EA announced they would be showing at an expo in London  

I'll make sure I come back with a full report though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2011)

You're still a bastard.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, leaked singleplayer xbox footage has been doing the rounds but is getting taken down fast by EA. On YouTube at least! It's terrible quality (recording wise) and there is some debate about what version of the software was being played. Some say latest dev release (I doubt that) others saying Alpha stage footage.

There are some screenshots on BF3blog.com though. And you can try searching YT for the vids. I don't want to link to one as there is a chance it will be taken down so prob better if you search.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 14, 2011)

Our exciting news was confirmation that they'll be using LINX to route most of their traffic. Well that was pretty much a given.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

Time to upgrade from Dell R300s - this is going to cost a lot to setup, host and provide BF3 servers.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

I do wonder how many private BF3 servers there will be. Are you guys hosting as part of the official European servers for EA or doing private rentals?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

Private Rental. It's going to cost around £600 a year for one 64 slot server. I imagine most clans and communities will stick with the 32 player only maps.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

We could be doing Official EA servers but I wouldn't know about it. Everyone is terribly hush hush for fear of litigation.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> We could be doing Official EA servers but I wouldn't know about it. Everyone is terribly hush hush for fear of litigation.



Right you are *taps nose*

We (my old clan) had a 32 slot BF2 server that cost us £35 quid a month a few years back so that figure does not surprise me. It was nice having full control over map rotation and being able to lock it for squad practice sessions. But after people started getting bored of the game, only me and 2 others were paying so we gave it up.

Now a £40 a year XB Live sub is terribly good value compared to that


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

The console community sucks though. Full of school kids and the kind of idiots that leave pearls of wisdom comments on Youtube.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

Not if you play with the right people


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

Consoles should be played with a bunch of mates, half pissed and offline. Goldeneye 64, Mariokart etc. That's proper console gaming


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> The console community sucks though. Full of school kids and the kind of idiots that leave pearls of wisdom comments on Youtube.



You're generalising, I've rarely come across that in Battlefield games on the 360. In fact it's only really been CoD or Halo where you seem to get a lot of that and you can just mute them anyway...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2011)

There was a bus in town today with people playing this, the wait was 30 mins and i had to get home.....

might be coming to a town near you?

was in Cardiff today


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got my HD PVR recorder , looking to upload some BF3 videos next month


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 15, 2011)

I've just uploaded a clip to YouTube as a test :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JOxtUWgo5c

How's the quality?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty fucking good!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have aAvermedia 727

It's ace


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 15, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Pretty fucking good!



Now, how to find some video editing software for my Mac that's free....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Now, how to find some video editing software for my Mac that's free....



Depends on how complex you want but for simple stuff iMovie does the job.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 16, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just got my HD PVR recorder , looking to upload some BF3 videos next month



How much did it set you back?? Quality is great.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 16, 2011)

Bloody queue for BF3 at GAMEfest...and it's the least busiest day 

http://yfrog.com/mnd8oxj


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 16, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> How much did it set you back?? Quality is great.



I got it for £159, I've got some better quality recordings but trying to edit them so they fit onto YouTube is a bit of a challenge at the moment.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2011)

Played it today


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2011)

How was it?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2011)

Good, it was on the PS3, i had already had a blast on the PC i was on the beta.,

flows really nice, GFX are ace, and the movement looks nice, played co-op mission and had to move around a level taking people out.

Can't wait to get it now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2011)

What was the draw distance and frame rate like?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2011)

good, for the PS3  lol


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 17, 2011)

Two stabs to the chest for a knife kill like in CS 8)


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 18, 2011)

Me and Mr Kav got to play Operation Metro yesterday!

Queued for 2 hours for about 7 minutes of gameplay. Would have had longer but just before I started the fucking PS3 crashed 

Graphics were smooth for the Beta version. Had trouble getting used to the PS3 controller as the triggers and shoulder buttons were the wrong way round. I kept chucking grenades instead of aiming down the sight. The Light Machine Guns were awesome when used with the bipod. Accuracy was greatly increased. Tried all kits except recon and managed to get a couple of revives.

Tbh, it was a bit mad as I was trying to take it all in whike playing the game and using an unfamiliar controller.

In short though, I can imagine this game to be all sorts of win when released. The infantry maps will be epic!!!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Now, how to find some video editing software for my Mac that's free....



iMovie will be up to the job if it's simple.

I'd really like them to build in a mechanism into the game to upload vids. Like they did with MW2.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 18, 2011)

Bam and the Spam is gone


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2011)

*BETA DATE ANNOUNCED!*

It will start on the 27th of September for MOH:LE owners and anyone who has pre-ordered on Origin.

For the rest of us plebs it will be available on the 29th and will run until the 10th of October.

Map will be Operation Metro, Rush.

Bit surprised at that. Thought they would beta test Caspian Border as it is vehicle heavy. In any case, it's not a proper beta. No way will they be able to fix any bugs as the game will probably go gold in the first week of October so the discs can be made and distribution to stores carried out. So blatantly a network/server stress test which is a good thing.

Expect a patch on release day!!

Also, minimum & reccomended PC specs released. 20GB HD space needed!

http://yfrog.com/nvfjhp


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2011)

So can I play this on 29th? From Xbox live?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> So can I play this on 29th? From Xbox live?



You can indeed. Just go to the BF3 section on Marketplace and it will be available for DL.

A nice little timer for all three important dates here 

http://www.bf3timer.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2011)

Win


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 21, 2011)

There is so much shit going on over at the EA forums it's unreal. People DEMANDING explanations as to why the beta is not Caspian Border.

I think these people fail to understand that you cannot Alpha one map then Beta another. Still though, it's depressing seeing people getting so angry and whiny over nothing.

The place should be nuked from orbit, just to be sure.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2011)

People are weird.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with one level headed poster on there.

"Ignore the hate. It's probably kids of the latest generation whos parents have no idea how to say no to anything"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2011)

Nail. Head.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Bit surprised at that. Thought they would beta test Caspian Border as it is vehicle heavy.


 
That was never going to happen, it would mean they'd have to release two versions of the Beta. One for PC Gamers who can play 64 player HD maps and one for the console gamers who's hardware limits them to 32 none HD maps.

Hopefully destruction 3.0 is turned up to 11.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> There is so much shit going on over at the EA forums it's unreal. People DEMANDING explanations as to why the beta is not Caspian Border.



It really excites me that one day, in the future, scientists or digital archaeologicalists may dig up things like that. Youtube comments, EA forum threads, and of course they'll be some troll who turns up everywhere.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 23, 2011)

We got a Beta server  

But I am not believing EA until I see it on our box!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2011)

So I'm guessing that means early access for you guys? Lucky gits 

I'm doubting there will be an NDA this time round as after 48 hours, it's an open beta. There will be hundreds of videos on YT.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 23, 2011)

It's all Marketing anyway, they knew if they were going to put an Alpha out there it was going to end up on the net.

Roll on Monday!!!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 23, 2011)

Another new trailer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 26, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Another new trailer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks



Hahaha...fantastic. Have trolololol'ed a few people with that 

Open beta being released at 13:00 on Thursday. Looks like I'll be jumping on my bike home at lunchtime to start if off.

So, XBOX people, I expect to see you online Thursday evening


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah damn can't make it but off work Friday so will pretty much be playing ALL FUCKING DAY!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to hear 

TV ad released!!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 26, 2011)

> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have only just got off the line with EA in terms of getting some response to you guys about your Early Access Emails!
> I've been receiving quite a bit of emails/private messages in regarding this lately, and the best response we can give right now is as follows.
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Good to hear
> 
> TV ad released!!




Haha great and love their strap: "Above and beyond the call."


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 27, 2011)

There's nothing more frustrating than having a server with BF3 on but not being able to play on it!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

When are the codes due out? not still had mine


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> When are the codes due out? not still had mine



Check out BF3blog.com. I think they stated the UK as having a 1pm release time. They did say they were staggering the e-mails though so not everyone was downloading it at the same time.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheers, now i just need to recall which E-mail addy i used


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

*Your Open Beta early access is now available. Get started!‏*




im in work


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

What platform you playing on Bob?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

360


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

And you're not my friend on Live yet? The cheek


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

You can add me but i would have to delete someone i think, 

im not on loads now since the baby came....but hope to be on later when he's sleeping 

*B00STER KILL3R*


Zeros not O's


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> You can add me but i would have to delete someone i think,



I'm totally worth it, all of us Urban players are


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

I can stick it in the download que now


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm totally worth it, all of us Urban players are



I got some Urbz on already... just the cooler ones


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I got some Urbz on already... just the cooler ones


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

Just deleted some people i dont know, so i can add more people i dont know 

wont be on till after 9 though


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

Bangin'. Although I don't get access till Thursday


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2011)

Gutted


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2011)

Long video, 30+ mins of XBOX footage.

Embedding disabled by the uploader though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Kwli4VZR6CU#


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I got some Urbz on already... just the cooler ones



Heh yeah man.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2011)

Caspian Border gameplay!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2011)

Took ages to get into some games last night 

but other than that, im loving it...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> but other than that, im loving it...



That's good to hear 

Lots of positive feedback hidden in the bloody whining on the forums. Some people are even trying to start legal action because they didn't get their beta keys on time


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2011)

Dicks....

i had about 5 games, we won two of them.... how the fuck do you mute fat american pricks ? i coulnt figure it out?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Dicks....
> 
> i had about 5 games, we won two of them.... how the fuck do you mute fat american pricks ? i coulnt figure it out?



It's the totally unreasonable sense of entitlement people have. People saying paying customers should have have access to Caspian border or they will cancel the pre-order. Good, I hope they do. Because they would probably be camping shitbags only worried about their K/D ratio anyway.

Not sure, maybe an option on the score screen?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah, did try all kinds of things... this guy had his speakers so loud i could hear everything through his mike, and he was shouting like a cunt.

I like BF to get away from that kind of shit, i feel it's a an older players game and less trash talk and bitching.... mostly


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2011)

Heard that the beta was a bit of a let down. Ropey graphics on the 360? Say it ain't so!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a look at the vid I posted. Apparently on all platforms, graphics are not a representation of the final game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Long video, 30+ mins of XBOX footage.
> 
> Embedding disabled by the uploader though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Kwli4VZR6CU#



Nice, can't see what looks so bad about that, the graphics and framerate look ok to me...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice, can't see what looks so bad about that, the graphics and framerate look ok to me...



Some people are saying it looks "worse" on bigger TV's. I doubt they would release a game that looked worse the BC2 though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Some people are saying it looks "worse" on bigger TV's. I doubt they would release a game that looked worse the BC2 though.



Hmmm guess I'll find out in a few days but agreed BC2 doesn't look too bad on my tv.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

How am I meant to get the beta? I've not been sent a code from my preorder or anything


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

You don't need a key. It's out on Marketplace now


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You don't need a key. It's out on Marketplace now



I thought it was for preorders only, bit anyone can get it??


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 29, 2011)

now you can


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

Coolio


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 29, 2011)

see you on there over the weekend maybe?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> see you on there over the weekend maybe?



Damn right. I just ran home to start it off downloading. Hoped to get a quick game in but it had only grabbed 12% in 15 minutes. I suspect the servers are being battered.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2011)

Downloading now but got in laws staying till Sunday.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2011)

Quick go just then before the 2 year old came down. I died a lot.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2011)

So much bad view on the beta, bugs, spawn camping, broken map, worse graphics than bc2...can't wait to check it out later. It'll probably be great!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I came 2nd in my first round and 1st in my second. The game doesn't look great but what you mentioned above is to be expected. This build is the last stable one so over a month old. Most of the bigger issues have been fixed. Graphics not as cranked up to keep the DL size from being huge. Looks good and will look better on release day. Mind you, I am playing on a 22" CRT widescreen


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like no B3 for me for the moment due to cunting shitfuck Orange broadband. Fucking router won't let me connect...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

This news is most distressing 

Is it the connection or just when you try to connect in BF3?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

It's the connection. I am royally fucked off.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah man, I feel your pain


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 29, 2011)

Just played a couple of rounds and so far so good, a few graphic glitches but nothing too bad, lost the connection to the server a few times but that was to be expected.

Camping was a bit of a problem but it's better to work out where they hide before the full release.

After spending 540+ hours on BC2 it's nice to jump into a map and not know where everthing is 

I'll record some footage and try to upload it to YouTube later.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 29, 2011)

"The connection with EA Online was lost"



Just spoke to my brother and a couple of his mates and it's the same for everyone at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup they've confirmed having 'technical difficulties' on their Facebook page...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2011)

Getting the same error


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Internet is working, downloading B3 now!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 30, 2011)

After spending five minuets on the BF3 forums I think I'll give this a miss for at least a month.....Fuck me I forgot how much the Battlefield community was such a bunch of sad whining cunts!

Maybe I'll wait until the PR mods touch this one again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Man alive...it's still fucking downloading, just passed 38%...!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2011)

playing it on the PC, game looks great but like BFBC2 I find something slightly broken about the hit detection, sometimes it seems like one or two bursts kills an enemy and other times it's half a clip, and then they turn round and kill you with one burst, very odd.

The map is also a bit of a camper fest especially with the return of prone from BF2, where there wasn't any of these indoor corridor levels that make prone a bit imbalanced.

Tbh my reaction is kind of meh, I'm sure they'll iron out the glitches and stuff but the retarded launching from a website crap and the fact there is no proper ingame menu until you are in an actual live match and then have to go hide in a bush for five minutes whilst you fuck about with key bindings or graphic settings is a sick joke as is the fact you have to be online to play the single player game.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well I came 2nd in my first round and 1st in my second. The game doesn't look great but what you mentioned above is to be expected. This build is the last stable one so over a month old. Most of the bigger issues have been fixed. Graphics not as cranked up to keep the DL size from being huge. Looks good and will look better on release day. Mind you, I am playing on a 22" CRT widescreen


you playing pc or xbox?

graphics are lovely on pc, on the xbox not so pretty but then you can't polish a nearly 7 year old turd with a shitty 512 of ram.

The sooner the next generation of consoles comes out the better, games are being held back by their shitness, though to be fair to Playstation 3 it is also not getting the most made of it cos of the cross platform nature of most games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Played a few games, graphics are about on par with BC2: Vietnam, no glitches noticed but the gameplay felt a bit more 'floaty' than Vietnam or standard BC2 which I'm not hugely keen on. No one seems to be playing in a team minded way either, lots of rushing lone wolf style as if it's CoD. And yeah, prone, thinking this is going to be a big pain in the arse with the amount of camping I saw...


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2011)

you on xbox?

Yeah it's a weird map for rush, it's not funneled enough and too much cheap ass hedges to lie prone in, so just nothing but camping and the odd Rambo run to try and get the objective.

Prone had a place in BF2 because infantry was only one aspect and they needed it to balance out tanks, jeeps, helicopters etc but in Rush on the metro map it simply reduces the fighting to a crawl.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep on 360.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

Couldn't get on at all. Way to go DICE and EA for evaporating all my enthusiasm and destroying months of your hard work building up hype,

Enjoy the game guys, I'm sticking with Halo, Gears, and BFBC2.

(I'll probably end up buying it anyway )


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2011)

revol68 said:


> you playing pc or xbox?



XBOX.

The squad system is pretty messed up at the moment. Sim invited me to a game yesterday but "nothing happened". Turns out I was in his party but it didn't show me that. When he joined a game I then went in. Trouble is, he was on the other side 

I know it's a beta but the squad functions should have at least been bare bones reliable.

Other than that, I'm really enjoying it. Gotten a fair few knife kills and starting to get used to the guns. But I have noticed the hit detection being slightly off sometimes. Most times I take someone out easily, others it's half a clip only to get popped by him with a couple of shots.

The camping can be annoying but I have generally managed to find a way round to stab the fucker in kind. I enjoy the map, but really cannot wait to play Caspian Border and the other vehicle heavy maps. I have no idea why they took the LAV out of the beta though. You can tell that it's needed by the amount of camping bush bastard during the first stage of the map.


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2011)

What's LAV?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> What's LAV?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2011)

Apparently, there is a bug with inconsistent weapon damage. This is being mis-reported as hit detection issues and has been fixed for release.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

About to play some more if anyone is around?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone found a way of muting other players? Kids screaming and whistling in my ears might stop me from buying it when it comes out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

I read somewhere, possible from TS, that you'll have options to have squad audio or team audio when it comes out. I'm not going to be too sharp in my criticism of this as it is only a beta and they have produced great games before so can't see them fucking up now.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> About to play some more if anyone is around?



Nope, but I'll be playing for an hour or so later on. Around 6ish?



Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Anyone found a way of muting other players? Kids screaming and whistling in my ears might stop me from buying it when it comes out.



Nope, not on Beta but comm options will be available in the final.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool should be around.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone signed up to Battlelog yet? Might be an idea for us to create a platoon..?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

Gonna be on this tonight.....hopefully!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Playing now, great fun apart from the little dick who wont stfu.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone signed up to Battlelog yet? Might be an idea for us to create a platoon..?



Yep, never even thought about this for the beta tbh. I wonder how you do it though? Gamertag or EA account tied to it?



mwgdrwg said:


> Gonna be on this tonight.....hopefully!



Are we xblive friends?

Here are some details about the beta:

FACT 1: 
*The so called "Beta" version we're running right now is actually just an optimized Alpha version. *All Alpha players can back me up on this one, and it makes since, when you consider the software is being released to millions of people. Release the most solid version. This also allows them to fit into the next fact(size wise). 

 FACT 2: 
*The Console graphics have been compressed, polygons removed, Audio compressed, lighting & particle effects turned down, and motion blur removed.* This has already been confirmed by DICE via twitter. But why? Because the big two (M & S) place shy under 2gb file size limits on downloads of this type. You can also look at the PS3 footage on Jimmy Fallon release MONTHS ago, that looks on the verge of TWICE better than the s* graphics present in this beta. (For reference the pc version is borderline 4gb, so the current build DICE has for consoles is around 3-3.5gb). Expect it to look on the graphical level of Crysis 2 - very smooth, with better effects. 

 FACT 3: 
*PS3 version & 360 version will be identical upon release.* The only differences in them now remain in the fact that the PS3 version, texture wise, is less watered down. Also the lighting system is further along. You must remember that earlier DICE themselves said that the Xbox 360 would be getting its own lighting system. My take is that we haven't even seen this yet, and as i said before, are just playing an optimized Alpha build. Which would mean lighting on 360 version in this beta is gonna be worse, because Frostbite 2.0's original lighting system doesn't perform as well on 360. 

 FACT 4: 
*Absence of a leap in destruction technology over BC2...or any destruction at all*. This is also a beta specific issue. DICE has reported that alot of destruction, most prominently terrain destruction, has been turned OFF for the beta. Yes off....just more proof that this beta is watered down to a pretty great extent graphical wise.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Re Battlelog, I was signed up from BC2 (did it to get the veteran status for the gun) so just signed in with that. It's pretty neat really, had a decent make over and really good for pouring over your stats.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Really getting into this now, love the little details like the gun lights spot on the floor.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2011)

keep getting disconnected from the servers after about half an hour of play


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

They rebooted the server about an hour ago for all formats. I've played on and off this afternoon, no server or connection problems.

Some nice footage of jet flying and dogfighting here:


----------



## Pingu (Sep 30, 2011)

dunno if this has been posted before but if not

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/analysis.aspx

checks your system to se if you can play it properly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Battlelog is very very cool! Xbox people sign up pronto I want friends on there!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2011)

is everyone on here a console noob, jesus h...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Aint you nothingnegated?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2011)

aye i got it on the xbox and the pc, but the xbox one is such a boot compared to the beauty of the pc game.

Actually loving it now, since they rebooted the servers there's been a fuck ton less bugs.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Battlelog is very very cool! Xbox people sign up pronto I want friends on there!



I'm on as Pabodie1931, have you set up a platoon?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't like the demo at all  Felt far too floaty


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'm on as Pabodie1931, have you set up a platoon?



Nah, nobody on the log yet so figured I'd not bother for now...any suggestions on names if we do set one up?


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be on Monday night. What do I do?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2011)

kill people and shoot stuff up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'll be on Monday night. What do I do?



Sign up here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com

Do as Pingu says.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'll be on Monday night. What do I do?



Like Pingu said, shoot stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuzglZpM964

A small video that I recorded today.


----------



## tommers (Oct 1, 2011)

The rolleyes was for pingu.  And the smile for you (and pingu.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

Ah I see...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Like Pingu said, shoot stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuzglZpM964
> 
> A small video that I recorded today.



Nice video!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 2, 2011)

I think EA have fucked up with the open beta especially on the consoles, console gamers don't expect bugs in their games and the release of it on xbox marketplace etc gives the impression it's an actual demo of the game.

Basically by using this Beta as an advert/demo they might have just fucked themselves with a lot of people, I mean the point of it is to show it off to potential customers but when you have to leave out a lot of graphical effects and shit to get the file to fit under the demo size regulations of Microsoft and Sony's online marketplaces it is counter productive.

Saying that I'm loving it on the PC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not so sure, it's expected to sell millions, as far as I'm aware only about 100,000 are actually playing this across all three platforms. Drop in the ocean as the majority of people complaining are idiotic teenagers from what I can see...


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2011)

It might get rid of some of the idiots.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2011)

Had a go of the beta on the PS today. Definitely prefer CoD. Maybe im just more used to it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

tommers said:


> It might get rid of some of the idiots.



Heh good point, man there are more 12-16s on this in the last few days than I've experienced in the previous year and a half playing BC2...


----------



## Pingu (Oct 3, 2011)

tommers said:


> The rolleyes was for pingu. And the smile for you (and pingu.)



well tbh some people do seem to think that the idea of the game is to sit in one place all the time and make marshmellows and toast.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2011)

Pingu said:


> well tbh some people do seem to think that the idea of the game is to sit in one place all the time and make marshmellows and toast.



I've never been more happy to pull someone up from laying prone in a dark corner, stabbing them in the neck and nicking their dogtags.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I think EA have fucked up with the open beta especially on the consoles, console gamers don't expect bugs in their games and the release of it on xbox marketplace etc gives the impression it's an actual demo of the game.
> 
> Basically by using this Beta as an advert/demo they might have just fucked themselves with a lot of people, I mean the point of it is to show it off to potential customers but when you have to leave out a lot of graphical effects and shit to get the file to fit under the demo size regulations of Microsoft and Sony's online marketplaces it is counter productive.
> 
> Saying that I'm loving it on the PC.



The problem was they backed themselves into a corner by offering the 48 hour early access to anyone who bought Medal of Honour a year earlier.

The biggest problem is the squad management. I would have thought they would have at least made sure that worked. I haven't played it half as much as I would of f it had worked. I could tell from the first match I had that if you were not using teamwork, you may aswell go play another game.

The classes also play a big part. The support class is now lethal if used properly. I got 5 kills in a row the other day in one of the side tunnels in Metro. Got to the corner, went prone and poked my head round and deployed the bipoid. I saw a couple of enemies so held my finger on the trigger and as I mowed them down more guys came running round the corner. Instant death.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, I invited Kid to a squad and then started a game and he was nowhere to be seen. That needs sorting, it's the best bit about the whole thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yeah, I invited Kid to a squad and then started a game and he was nowhere to be seen. That needs sorting, it's the best bit about the whole thing.



Yup that was bloody annoying, I kept accepting and trying to joining and it wouldn't let me. Then it greyed out my 'find a game' section and I had to restart the game to play...


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2011)

Dislike.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2011)

If you press start in the menus, it shows you the squad screen.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm on battlelog as tommers30.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> If you press start in the menus, it shows you the squad screen.



Yup thats what I tried first...


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been playing it on my PC. I am shit.

Mind you, it's a bugger using a keyboard. Is there a simple way to hook up PS3 controller?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 3, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I've been playing it on my PC. I am shit.
> 
> Mind you, it's a bugger using a keyboard. Is there a simple way to hook up PS3 controller?


If BF:BC2 is anything to go by, mapping the controls to a pad is pretty much impossible. Even with some 3rd party mapping software I could never get an Xbox pad to work in the same way it does on the Xbox.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2011)

cybershot said:


> If BF:BC2 is anything to go by, mapping the controls to a pad is pretty much impossible. Even with some 3rd party mapping software I could never get an Xbox pad to work in the same way it does on the Xbox.



Thanks. I downloaded some software but couldn't get the bloody thing to work so I gave up. Stuck with desperately trying to find the Z key when the bullets start flying!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I've been playing it on my PC. I am shit.
> 
> Mind you, it's a bugger using a keyboard. Is there a simple way to hook up PS3 controller?



you mad, WASD is the way to play FPS's.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm on battlelog as tommers30.



Added.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm on battlelog as tommers30.



BeardyDrummer here.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup thats what I tried first...



If you join a squad started by someone else, it greys out the join game option as they become the party "leader".


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2011)

I really, really like the Battlelog service. I have my laptop next to me to keep an eye on what unlocks are coming up for which kits. Great to be able to decide what I want to have a go with before game release to see if I like it or not.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 4, 2011)

getting bored of the one map now...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2011)

Pingu said:


> getting bored of the one map now...



Aye, same. Am treating it as an unlock fest though. Just to see what I should concentrate on for the main release.

So far, it's the M416 for assault with an ACOG. Support the M249 with flash suppresor. Engineer the M4A1 with laser sight. Recon with the M11 and 6x scope.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2011)

Im well bored of the one map, I've been playing gears all the time


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 5, 2011)

The BETA is a bit shite and full of idiots who are exploiting the glitches, but having played on a 'closed' server with trusted regulars and admins, I am confident that the final product will be great. 

Everything is a bit too shiny.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> The BETA is a bit shite and full of idiots who are exploiting the glitches, but having played on a 'closed' server with trusted regulars and admins, I am confident that the final product will be great.



Daniel Matros, the DICE community manager, had a slight meltdown recently. He told the whiners to shut the hell up* and that the beta was a privilege and not a right.

(* not his exact words but fairly close)

They were very open about the fact that it was pretty much a tweaked Alpha version and that a lot of the graphical eye candy had to be stripped to keep the download size under 2gb for the consoles as MS and Sony demand that. Yes it's got bugs and glitches but whoever thinks this is representative of the final product is an idiot.

The biggest problems I've had so far are lag/hit detection and the squad system being broken. Managed to get into a squad with a friend last night though and the game play improved dramatically. I was actually getting points for reviving and healing. A revelation! I really cannot wait for the other maps. Sure there will be server problems on release day, sure some bugs and glitches will be found but it's gonna be amazing I reckon.

There has been some good feedback on the forums but, as per usual, the whiners and little bitches are making the most noise and burying the positive feedback threads.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 5, 2011)

Been looking at Battlelog over lunch and it looks great apart from the ominous message at the top of the screen

'Mac is not fully supported, soldier! You will be able to look around and talk to your friends, but not join their game.'

So anyone with a Mac can't join a squad due to the lack of in-game squad management? Great.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Been looking at Battlelog over lunch and it looks great apart from the ominous message at the top of the screen
> 
> 'Mac is not fully supported, soldier! You will be able to look around and talk to your friends, but not join their game.'
> 
> So anyone with a Mac can't join a squad due to the lack of in-game squad management? Great.



I don't think the game is available on Mac?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 5, 2011)

big eejit said:


> I've been playing it on my PC. I am shit.
> 
> Mind you, it's a bugger using a keyboard. Is there a simple way to hook up PS3 controller?



What?! 

Mouse and keyboard is infinitely better than control pad.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I don't think the game is available on Mac?



I'm playing it on the 360 but from what I've been reading on various forums the only way to join squads will be via Battlelog which doesn't appear to be compatible with Macs.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'm playing it on the 360 but from what I've been reading on various forums the only way to join squads will be via Battlelog which doesn't appear to be compatible with Macs.



Creating Squads and joining games will be limited on Battlelog to PC players. Managing a squad will be done in game.

Consoles will have a server broswer and squad management in the game menus.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I don't think the game is available on Mac?



You can get BC2 for the iPad 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/battlefield-bad-company-2/id405602642?mt=8


----------



## big eejit (Oct 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> you mad, WASD is the way to play FPS's.



Maybe but I've never played on a PC before, only on PS3. So it's hard to adapt. Mind you I'm not very good on PS3 either.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, but you dared to blaspheme.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Aye, same. Am treating it as an unlock fest though. Just to see what I should concentrate on for the main release.
> 
> So far, it's the M416 for assault with an ACOG. Support the M249 with flash suppresor. Engineer the M4A1 with laser sight. Recon with the M11 and 6x scope.



Do we get to keep all this? Thought I read that DICE are going to reset the stats...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I really, really like the Battlelog service. I have my laptop next to me to keep an eye on what unlocks are coming up for which kits. Great to be able to decide what I want to have a go with before game release to see if I like it or not.



Heh yeah I do exactly the same.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 7, 2011)

I like BL but I also hate it :-S


----------



## big eejit (Oct 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yeah, but you dared to blaspheme.





Interesting piece in today's Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2011/oct/07/battlefield-3-preview-interview

"And while many have pointed to glitches and bugs still present in the beta code (there remains a baffling inability among gamers to differentiate between the words 'beta' and 'demo')..."


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Do we get to keep all this? Thought I read that DICE are going to reset the stats...



They are yes, but good to unlock the goodies. Thermal scope + heavy barrel + bipod + three round burst on the M416 is fucking slaughter in the tunnels


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ive given up tbh, i find the whole matchmaking so frustrating, i dont want the beta experience to actually put me off the full game ifyswim.

And yes i do know the difference between a beta and a demo.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 7, 2011)

Testing Caspian on a multi-thread server (closed) - fucking immense 8)


----------



## revol68 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm surprised how well my old 5770HD is holding up on Caspian Border, pity the lag on the public servers is unplayable!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup. Officially bored of the map now. The first few days were great when no one knew the map and now all those random game moments are gone as everyone follows exactly the same path each time (this will change once the team play works in the final game though)...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 8, 2011)

you bored of caspian border already?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

Is that available on the 360?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 8, 2011)

is it not? I assumed it was all this weekend.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

revol68 said:


> is it not? I assumed it was all this weekend.



Just checked and it's not available for 360, sure I read somewhere this was PC only...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 8, 2011)

ha tough titty console noobs, serves youse right for holding back games development with your shitty 7 year old hardware. 

I mean the xbox has 512mb of ram, if it was a horse it'd have been shot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

revol68 said:


> ha tough titty console noobs, serves youse right for holding back games development with your shitty 7 year old hardware.
> 
> I mean the xbox has 512mb of ram, if it was a horse it'd have been shot.



Your analogy has no meaning given the profitability of the console and consoles generally!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just checked and it's not available for 360, sure I read somewhere this was PC only...



It is PC only. The antiquated piece of kit known as the Xbox 360 simply can't handle it, although I think the PS3 could. I am sure there's a 64 player game for the PS3 but I forget what it is called.

(Battlelog is brilliant for trolling American kids).


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2011)

You lot are funny.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 8, 2011)

revol68 said:


> ha tough titty console noobs, serves youse right for holding back games development with your shitty 7 year old hardware.
> 
> I mean the xbox has 512mb of ram, if it was a horse it'd have been shot.



So, cutting edge hardware will always provide the best games, is that what you're saying?


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2011)

And apparently games developers would be more than happy to spend millions making  games that they can sell to about 10 people.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 8, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> So, cutting edge hardware will always provide the best games, is that what you're saying?



No. That is not what he is saying.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> So, cutting edge hardware will always provide the best games, is that what you're saying?



no but it does provide a bigger canvas.

also I'm well aware that consoles are more profitable and that it is precisely the profit motive holding back advances in gaming technology, not just against pc hardware or a new generation of consoles but the PS3 has flopped as a system precisely because it's more advanced hardware is totally under used by developers who won't get the best out of it cause of the economic compulsion towards identical multiplatform releases. It's also the reason we keep getting fucking generic sequels and games that hold your hand throughout and are terrified of actually killing you.

it is precisely economics that has led to the current situation of a 7 year old console with 512mb of ram being the lowest common denominator.

I say all this as someone with an xbox 360.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> It is PC only. The antiquated piece of kit known as the Xbox 360 simply can't handle it, although I think the PS3 could. I am sure there's a 64 player game for the PS3 but I forget what it is called.
> 
> (Battlelog is brilliant for trolling American kids).



MAGS, it wasn't very good.

But yeah the multi processor set up of the PS3 certainly has the potential to do 64 players on BF3.


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2011)

revol68 said:


> no but it does provide a bigger canvas.
> 
> also I'm well aware that consoles are more profitable and that it is precisely the profit motive holding back advances in gaming technology, not just against pc hardware or a new generation of consoles but the PS3 has flopped as a system precisely because it's more advanced hardware is totally under used by developers who won't get the best out of it cause of the economic compulsion towards identical multiplatform releases. It's also the reason we keep getting fucking generic sequels and games that hold your hand throughout and are terrified of actually killing you.
> 
> ...



But that's the same for films, music, TV etc etc. Fuck's sake even politics. Everybody's trying to do the safe, middle of the road thing. I'm not sure you can blame that on a console. Gaming has become majorly popular and you can sit there and wish it was like the old days but it just isn't going to happen. When things become popular they get diluted.

And the point remains that if the Xbox, or the PS3 or generic mainstream console (from SNES onwards) then you would still be in the days of people programming in their bedrooms. (Whether that's for better or worse I don't know.) They spend absolutely millions developing this stuff. That just wouldn't happen if they were going to sell 500,000 units.

I agree with you about games that hold your hand, hence why I've been talking to myself about Dark Souls.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 8, 2011)

Had a quality few games tonight with Revol and a few mates. People seem to have stopped exploring and experimenting with the maps and actually started to play BF3 the way it is supposed to be played. People are also starting to realise it's not about points or K/D.

Loving it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

tommers said:


> And apparently games developers would be more than happy to spend millions making games that they can sell to about 10 people.



Yup, the future of gaming: ten guys who don't wash and know more about building a PC than building relationships with people...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, the future of gaming: ten guys who don't wash and know more about building a PC than building relationships with people...



"relationships with people"

gaylord!


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> People seem to have stopped exploring and experimenting with the maps and actually started to play BF3 the way it is supposed to be played. People are also starting to realise it's not about points or K/D.



That's encouraging.  Makes it much more enjoyable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

revol68 said:


> "relationships with people"
> 
> gaylord!



Homophobe.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Homophobe.



modernist!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2011)

PC v Consoles? I had hoped we were better than the EAUK forums.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

revol68 said:


> modernist!



Nope, humanist.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> PC v Consoles? I had hoped we were better than the EAUK forums.



Relax,it's all good fun, there's no fuel behind it.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2011)

EAUK has poisoned my mind. Every time I see the words PC and console together in a thread it automatically sets off a rage trigger in my poor little brain


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2011)

Surely people  would struggle to get angry about it?

I've just realised how stupid that statement is.


----------



## Yata (Oct 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who has to squint to see enemy players on Xbox BF games? Always seems to be a problem.


----------



## tommers (Oct 9, 2011)

Get a bigger telly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup, can see everything fairly well on mine.

24 hours left people! Will be on sometime today/ evening.


----------



## XR75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, the future of gaming: ten guys who don't wash and know more about building a PC than building relationships with people...



I thought the future of gaming was creating games where you do little more than grunt at the screen and be rewarded by flashing colours while some 10 year old american kid screams n**gers and fags down the voice comms.


----------



## XR75 (Oct 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> They spend absolutely millions developing this stuff.



No doubt imitating The KLF at their meetings.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2011)

Will be on in about 45 mins.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 9, 2011)

Been playing none-stop since 5pm :O

 Playing it now


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 10, 2011)

Join this server if you like, it's an R300 so runs very well 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...f1e984/UK-KillerCreation-co-uk-CB1-R300-test/


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish mate, xbox only for me nowadays 

So, Beta finishes in a couple of hours time. 18 days to go until release and there is news of a day one patch, hardly surprising considering the timing of the Beta. Cannot wait to try out all the new gadgets, toys and vehicles


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 10, 2011)

Am playing BF3 at the moment and wishing I could invite mates' to join me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a great final play last night, finished pretty much every game in the top five, some in the top one or two. Totally owned in at least one of them, great fun. Cannot wait till the finished game is released!!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Had a great final play last night, finished pretty much every game in the top five, some in the top one or two. Totally owned in at least one of them, great fun. Cannot wait till the finished game is released!!



With a working squad system, this game has the potential to be the best ever for me. Teamwork is essential, more so than BF2 & BC2 and they got intense at times.

Some good news here:




> EA & DICE pulled out all the stops, hosting the Final Hours event in San Francisco, CA at the posh Terra Event Center to show press never-before-seen footage of all 9 *multiplayer* *maps* to be shipped with Battlefield 3, as well as new co-op missions and new singleplayer missions. While PC was the main platform showing off the singleplayer portion, I was able to hop on both Xbox 360 and PS3 versions of the*multiplayer*, and let me tell you, if you were concerned about the game after experiencing often bug-ridden beta, you will sleep soundly knowing that this most recent build of the game played (and looked) like a game ready to be shipped. As DICE producer Patrick Bach reassured me, this most recent build that I experienced is STILL not the final build.





> Though all 9 *maps* were present and playable, I was able to play through 3: Operation Firestorm – Conquest (Xbox 360), Caspian Border – Conquest (PS3) and Grand Bazaar – Rush (Xbox 360).
> 
> Here are a few of my thoughts from the *maps* and a list of improvements I noticed from the beta:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm not worried about the final build, leaving that the CoD n00bs who have jumped on the bandwagon...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

Have to say found it a bit meh going back to BC2, roll on B3!


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say found it a bit meh going back to BC2, roll on B3!



Yeah the weapons in bc2 now feel very light and flimsy, not long to go now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if it has to registered on steam to play the PC version online?


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Does anyone know if it has to registered on steam to play the PC version online?



It wont be released on steam, only that piece of shit origin, which will require an account with them


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah can deal with that...vowed never to use steam again after they locked my account (which had BF2 in!)


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Ah can deal with that...vowed never to use steam again after they locked my account (which had BF2 in!)



origin will delete any games you havn't played in 18 months IIRC.

What cunts eh?


----------



## Cloud (Oct 14, 2011)

It's awesome but I wish they had optimized it a bit more rather than used the release to sell cards.

I have an i7 2.9ghz, 8gb ram and a GTX 460 which is only 9 months old from being pretty uber.

I guess Im asking a bit to be able to play at 1080p ultra, medium seems just as good and i spose 32-40 fps at 1080p isn't bad. It's perfectly smooth. I'm kinda pissed off at not getting the refresh rate (60fps) but...

I think it would be stupid to upgrade the card, i remember BF1942 - I upgraded from about 35 fps to get the refresh rate and it didn't improve the game at all.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 14, 2011)

Some great info here on the maps for MP, SP and CO-OP.

http://www.battlefield3online.com/battlefield-3-maps/172/


----------



## cybershot (Oct 15, 2011)

Haven't pre-ordered it due to massive credit card bill at the moment, Played BC2 on Xbox with a few of you guys, but most of my mates that play it have PS3. So I've bought a PS3 earlier in the month, especially.

Can see me ending up buying this on PS3,Xbox and bloody PC!


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2011)

Did the ps3 cause the credit card bill? I think you've done it the wrong way round.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> Did the ps3 cause the credit card bill? I think you've done it the wrong way round.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 15, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Haven't pre-ordered it due to massive credit card bill at the moment, Played BC2 on Xbox with a few of you guys, but most of my mates that play it have PS3. So I've bought a PS3 earlier in the month, especially.
> 
> Can see me ending up buying this on PS3,Xbox and bloody PC!



Same here really but if i can get it for £32 then maybe, fuck all else to do and I'd rather not re-subscribe to WoW.

It will last for ages on the PC but on consoles I'm not so sure. It's the main reason I don't use xbox live, aone year old game and no players. Matchmaking systems suck. You can't play Modern Warfare on the pc anymore without pissing around. Servers... you pay £40 a year and get no servers lol it's fucked up!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> Did the ps3 cause the credit card bill? I think you've done it the wrong way round.



No, I bought a house and needed furniture and fittings!  The PS3 was on special offer in Morrisons and as a friend worked there ad put their staff discount on it too, it was too good a deal to turn down at the time!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 17, 2011)

Twelve days left lads. Twelve days. It's a shocker how quickly the time has passed. Just over 6 months ago we were just about getting the first screenshots and concept shots. Now we know about 90% of the features, maps etc.

So bloody excited


----------



## sim667 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is that all it is?

'kinell.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 17, 2011)

Indeed. And I hope all u75 xboxer's have no plans for the 28th, cos I'm going to be hammering it all day


----------



## sim667 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got 3 hours of work, then im getting into my pants and playing battefield


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll probably be wired on caffeine by then as I'm picking it up at midnight from Game


----------



## grit (Oct 17, 2011)

PC version has been leaked on to the torrent sites!!!

go go go


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Indeed. And I hope all u75 xboxer's have no plans for the 28th, cos I'm going to be hammering it all day



I've been turning down meet ups etc for that whole weekend. 

It's possible I may be working half day now too.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 17, 2011)

I was thinking about going to meet some urbz on saturday in a graveyard. I was also thinking about a rave on friday....

This is never going to all work


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent news. So far then we have myself, KE, Sim, Mr Kav and one of my American chums.

Now all we need is 100% working servers. Hopefully any issues with connectivity will be ironed out on the American side as they are 3 days ahead in release terms. You never can be sure with these things though but I doubt it will be a severe as the Homefront release if there are problems. That was a joke of epic proportions.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ill be home about 3.30 ish..... I doubt ill be going raving that night now 

Just hope it turns up on release day, space marine was about 4 or 5 days late


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be about but can't put in the hours any more that you fellas can.. but will certainly pop in at some point ...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got the 31st October to the 4th November off


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 17, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I've got the 31st October to the 4th November off



I'm taking the same dates off!! Better get your headset working


----------



## sim667 (Oct 18, 2011)

Me little rave aint til the 29th, so i can smash this on the 28th


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 18, 2011)

Check this out 




> Did you know that if we had an empty 9mm casing for every shot fired in the Open Beta, we would have enough brass to melt and build almost 3,900 SU-27 Flanker jets? Okay, Flankers are not made out of brass, but still. For more stats and figures, check out the pic below. And thanks again for playing and helping make Battlefield 3 a better game at launch!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Jesus fuck! That one about the speed of light for each bullet means you'd reach the edge of the universe!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm taking the same dates off!! Better get your headset working



The head set is fine, just worked out that the mic connection on the Xbox controller is knackered - time to buy a new one.

Wish I'd looked at that first rather than check and double check every cable from the Xbox/PVR/TV


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 19, 2011)

Multiplayer vid, looks AMAZING.



Another one due out today


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 19, 2011)

So is there a demo of this for PC about? Or is it a private beta?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

There is no demo and the alpha release was private. The open beta preview is long gone. All the info you need is on any BF3 website.

Just been putting BF3 on our boxes this afternoon (had a massive response for them). It is mightly frustrating knowing that it's sat there... unplayable


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 19, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> So is there a demo of this for PC about? Or is it a private beta?



It's out on the 28th here in the UK. Or if you order via Origin, it will pre-load in the days up to the 28th and unlock at midnight.



Picadilly Commando said:


> Just been putting BF3 on our boxes this afternoon (had a massive response for them). It is mightly frustrating knowing that it's sat there... unplayable



Ahhh...that must be torture!! How do they lock it down though? What's stopping you from playing?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Encrypted pre-loaded files and a big scary law suit from EA and DICE. Plus we have to pay a subscription charge of 25 cents for every slot on a server to EA - this apparently is a measure against server files being leaked. Which is stupid considering a Russian server leaked the BF3 DVD last week!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Multiplayer vid, looks AMAZING.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one due out today




Fucking christ that looks SWEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## XR75 (Oct 20, 2011)

Like being in Groundhog Day.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 20, 2011)

8 days to go till all out carnage lads


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 20, 2011)

Check out the top story on www.bf3blog.com

360 screenshots. Looking stunning I must say


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 20, 2011)

The shadow and some of the lighting is a bit crap (same as on PC), on some more than others, but overall they're pretty good considering what DICE had to work with, they've done well.

Wouldn't describe this one as stunning tho 

Original leak:

http://ruliweb.daum.net/news/view/37351.daum


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 20, 2011)

We're having a big BC2 send off bash (PC) tomorrow night - pissing about mainly. Hand guns only, how many people can you kill with destruction 2.0 in one go, tuk-tuk jousting, that kind of thing if any of you lot are interested?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 20, 2011)

Jesus wept this forum software is not only ugly it is fucking shit... 

Try and post this again:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Check out the top story on www.bf3blog.com
> 
> 360 screenshots. Looking stunning I must say



They don't look too bad at all. CANNOT wait for this game!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 20, 2011)

Comment of the week from EAUK in a thread entitled "Why does the EU get the game later than the US?"

"US need 3 extra days to learn not to shoot their own players"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Comment of the week from EAUK in a thread entitled "Why does the EU get the game later than the US?"
> 
> "US need 3 extra days to learn not to shoot their own players"



Haha!!! Brilliant.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 21, 2011)

Downloaded BF3 on a VPN earlier.

Will be playing it from the 25th ^_^


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 21, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> We're having a big BC2 send off bash (PC) tomorrow night - pissing about mainly. Hand guns only, how many people can you kill with destruction 2.0 in one go, tuk-tuk jousting, that kind of thing if any of you lot are interested?



We just gave away two copies of BF3 ltd edition to the two winners of tuk tuk jousting. BF3 hoodies are up for grabs next in a melee, last man standing wins.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


>




Fuck yea!!!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2011)

Clear some space on your Xbox HDDs guys, because if you don't you'll be playing in 'standard def!' (their words, not mine)

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/121/1210229p1.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Heh no need, I have the xbox 360 slim with a 250gig hard drive.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2011)

It's only supposed to be around 1.5gb so I've heard.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Pfft that's nothing!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

Spent nearly £100 on a new mouse for this game.
Spent nearly £200 on a new graphics card and another £100 for a new case so it can fit in.
Spent nearly £30 pre-ordering this game.

I am fucking stupid.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It's only supposed to be around 1.5gb so I've heard.



1.5GB plus the DOR patch - I think you can probably triple that!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 22, 2011)

Release times:

Of course you can play from the 25th if you have it preloaded on Origin, doesn't take much working out how to do it.

Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)
Brunei, Cambodia, Cocos Islands, East Timor, Fiji, Guam, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Korea, Laos, Macau, Malaysia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Northern Mariana, Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Taiwan, Thailand, Vietnam

Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Pacific Daylight Time (GMT -7)
American Samoa, Antigua and Barbuda, Argentina, Armenia, Aruba, Azerbaijan, Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Bolivia, Brazil, British Virgin Islands, Canada, Cayman Islands, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Falkland Islands, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Honduras, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Martinique, Mexico, Moldova, Nicaragua, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Puerto Rico, Saint Barthelemy, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Martin, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Suriname, Tajikistan, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and Caicos Islands, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United States of America, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Virgin Islands

Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Moscow Daylight Time (GMT +4)
Russian Federation

Thursday, October 27th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)
Antarctica, Austria, Australia, Belgium, Christmas Island, Cook Islands, Denmark, Finland, France, French Guyana, French Southern Territories, Germany, Heard and McDonald Islands, Kiribati, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Marshall Islands, Mauru, Mayotte, Micronesia, Monaco, Montenegro, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Niue, Norfolk Island, Norway, Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Pitcairn Island, Poland, Polynesia (French), Reunion (French), Romania, Samoa, Serbia, Solomon Islands, Spain, Sweden, Syrian Arab Republic, Tuvalu, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futura Islands

Friday, October 28th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)
Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, *Ireland*, Italy, Nepal, Pakistan, Portugal, South Africa, U*nited Kingdom*

Wednesday, November 2nd, 12:01am Japan Standard Time (GMT +9)
Japan


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

New trailer with live action footage:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2011)

Just put a preorder in...not played this style of games for years, I suspect I will be mascaraed.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 23, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I suspect I will be mascaraed.




They'll shoot you, not put make up on you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha! Also a good team helps while you're learning the ropes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> They'll shoot you, not put make up on you







Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha! Also a good team helps while you're learning the ropes.



Any PC players on here?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2011)

Review score on Metacritic is 93. Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## yield (Oct 24, 2011)

Pre-ordered on PS3. Can't really afford it but what are credit cards for?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2011)

They cancelled my pre order, so I've paid a deposit to reserve me a copy
In store


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like them installed textures really are a big deal:


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks abit shit in SD doesn't it?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

sim667 said:


> They cancelled my pre order, so I've paid a deposit to reserve me a copy
> In store



WTF?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> Looks abit shit in SD doesn't it?



Just a little. Man oh man can't Friday be here already?!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

Friday, Monday and Tuesday booked off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Lucky man, can't get the time off at the moment...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lucky man, can't get the time off at the moment...


 
Well, at least you have the whole of Friday night to squad up and create some carnage with us


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2011)

No pc players?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Think Revol is one.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2011)

And Piccadilly commando.  I think he might have a PC.  Not sure though.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

And mr Filter.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

2 MORE FUCKING DAYS.

Ahem. Bit excited.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

You aint alone man, you aint alone...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I play on PC. I'll be joining you lot from the 27th. (payday)


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2011)

Global Stoner: I'll be playing on PC.

I'm getting a new GPU for it, however I ballsed the order up. Instead of ordering a "HIS AMD radeon HD 68*7*0 iceq x turbo 1gb gddr5" I managed to order a "HIS AMD radeon HD 68*5*0 iceq x turbo 1gb gddr5". One digit in all that meaningless shite makes all the difference. Now I have to wait 3 days before they pay the money into my account so I can order the right card, which means that I'm unlikely to be able to play at the weekend except on a card that is frankly not up to scratch.

I have to work Saturday too 

Ah well, I've been waiting 6 years, another couple of days won't hurt. (who am I kidding...)

In other news, I don't seem to be able to play BC2 tonight as the EA account servers keep timing out. That doesn't bode particularly well. Its probably going to be a disastrous launch, just like every other game I've bought on launch day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Couldn't play BC2 last night on the 360 either...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

povmcdov said:


> In other news, I don't seem to be able to play BC2 tonight as the EA account servers keep timing out. That doesn't bode particularly well. Its probably going to be a disastrous launch, just like every other game I've bought on launch day.



The BC2 servers have been offline for about a week now on all platforms 

*Global PC Statistics*

Players at bfbcs:​3 317 517​Players online:​0​Servers:​0​
*Global XBOX360 Statistics*

Players at bfbcs:​3 923 042​Players online:​0​Servers:​0​
*Global PS3 Statistics*

Players at bfbcs:​3 044 048​Players online:​0​Servers:​0​


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Dammit, we're all gonna dump the game the minute B3 comes out, no need to force us.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dammit, we're all gonna dump the game the minute B3 comes out, no need to force us.



My thoughts exactly. Was looking forward to a goodbye session on Thursday night. It's still a great game when played with the right people


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> My thoughts exactly. Was looking forward to a goodbye session on Thursday night. It's still a great game when played with the right people



Me too...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 25, 2011)

Gamespot said they had no pre-release review copy.. which always raises a bit of a red flag to me..


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Gamespot said they had no pre-release review copy.. which always raises a bit of a red flag to me..



Well, IGN have given it a very high score and they are a bunch of CoD fanboys! 

Plenty to choose from here though

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/battlefield-3/critic-reviews


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Just watched the launch trailer on my tv and man oh man does it look sweet! Can't wait to play B3 on this 40 inch behemoth.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2011)

Having ranted about Ebuyer making me wait to get my money back, they've done it in one working day. Pretty good service that. Now I've got a fighting chance of getting the game running on launch day.

Woo hoo!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just watched the launch trailer on my tv and man oh man does it look sweet! Can't wait to play B3 on this 40 inch behemoth.



I haven't managed to get a new telly yet. None of the sub £400 models have grabbed me. The only good ones I did find were no longer in production and I want a brand new telly for the warranty. I'd rather find a good deal than rush it and end up with a lemon. Beta still looked good on my old CRT though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I haven't managed to get a new telly yet. None of the sub £400 models have grabbed me. The only good ones I did find were no longer in production and I want a brand new telly for the warranty. I'd rather find a good deal than rush it and end up with a lemon. Beta still looked good on my old CRT though.



Fair enough, I got an extended 5 year warranty on mine so if it breaks it's replaced but better yet if the model is discontinued and it breaks I get the same size and value of any of the available lines.


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 25, 2011)

Oooh... Just exited the single player game after finishing the aircraft carrier stage... nice.  Really liking it.  Very different from Bad Co, but that's to be expected.  Well scripted, more difficult than I expected, chaotic in places - great stuff.  You can probably tell that I haven't played the beta or owt - all new to me.  Very immersive.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> Oooh... Just exited the single player game after finishing the aircraft carrier stage... nice. Really liking it. Very different from Bad Co, but that's to be expected. Well scripted, more difficult than I expected, chaotic in places - great stuff. You can probably tell that I haven't played the beta or owt - all new to me. Very immersive.



Single player is getting mixed reviews so nice to know you're enjoying it. Looking forward to it myself


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Single player is getting mixed reviews so nice to know you're enjoying it. Looking forward to it myself



Well, I'm assuming it's going to be disappointingly short *nobrainer*, but it started excellently (not giving any spoilers away), has a bit of an easy story ark device to move from one place to another - which is very well executed, voiced and acted - facial expressions and movements can finally convincingly supplant dialogue when needed rather than unnecessary explanation...

There's lots of scripting and corridor that you have to obey, and it get's fussy if you don't - but the UI is good enough for you to fall in-line with pretty damn quick.

I don't think the graphics are any better than MW2 (facial expressions aside), just better thought out - light flares, visor scratches, dust on lenses - just different thinking and interpretation.  Maybe I don't have powerful enough graphics - though most settings are auto on ultimate or high or whatever with my not so powerful GTX 570.

You don't need to know that though if you've been playing the beta though do you?

TLDR/ Loving it...!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> Well, I'm assuming it's going to be disappointingly short *nobrainer*, but it started excellently (not giving any spoilers away), has a bit of an easy story ark device to move from one place to another - which is very well executed, voiced and acted - facial expressions and movements can finally convincingly supplant dialogue when needed rather than unnecessary explanation...
> 
> There's lots of scripting and corridor that you have to obey, and it get's fussy if you don't - but the UI is good enough for you to fall in-line with pretty damn quick.
> 
> ...



your gtx570 is plenty powerful, I'm running on a 5770 everything on high (except AA) at 1080p and I rarely drop below 30 fps, 28 is the lowest.

The graphics are a thousand times better than MW2, I don't see how you could say otherwise, the light flares, the sun rays, the diffuse lighting, they are the graphics and are also engine dependent to various extents, not simply due to better art direction (though the art direction is awesome eg the scratches on the cock pit and dust on lenses). MW2 looks like ugly brown pish cos it's using the Unreal engine that is as old as Moses by now.

BF3 is an example of just how underserved the PC has been with console ports that are nowhere near even a quarter optimised for the PC, this game taking the PC as the lead platform has shown what even a budget card like my 5770 can do.

I'm looking to upgrade to a 6870 in a week for the multiplayer that will be a good bit demanding than the smaller scale settings of the campaign.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> Well, I'm assuming it's going to be disappointingly short *nobrainer*, but it started excellently (not giving any spoilers away), has a bit of an easy story ark device to move from one place to another - which is very well executed, voiced and acted - facial expressions and movements can finally convincingly supplant dialogue when needed rather than unnecessary explanation...



I did catch myself grimacing slightly when I heard "The nuke is still out there" in the launch trailer. It just made me think they have gone for the easy option of "mad terrorist gets hold of nuke and is going to use it, probably on American soil". But, I'll reserve judgement


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't even finished the campaign in BC2.  Who cares?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried for at least an hour and half last night to get into a game of BC2 on live. Gave up in the end. I hope they don't fuck up the launch of BF3


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be playing this on Friday night, going to evaluate a friends's copy before I buy it.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'll be playing this on Friday night, going to evaluate a friends's copy before I buy it.



You're on XB live yeah?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You're on XB live yeah?



Yep


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep



What's your GT again?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> I haven't even finished the campaign in BC2.  Who cares?



I like to run through the single player game at least once. Nice way of getting a feel for the gameplay and guns before some little shit pwns you online.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> I haven't even finished the campaign in BC2.  Who cares?



Me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Not long now...!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you guys not been playing it earlier? I got up and running on the Monday about an hour or two after it went live.

Expected to see this thread full of comments about it. It is.......... FUCKING AWSOME! It isn't old BF2 so get that out of your head now, not that it matters. It is that good!! The game is quite different to BF2 and very different to BC2. It is still unrefined, and needs work. The squad selection box is a nightmare that does not always work, BL is having some teething trouble but over all the game is amazing.

Looks incredible with everything set to ultra, it's like looking at a photograph. Shit review I know but it is 6am and I have been playing it almost continuously since 1pm yesterday haha <BG>

You're going to love it whatever platform you have 

Engineers and support are the most popular classes, followed by snipers. The assault is pretty much redundant, people don't bother playing assault because the guns are a bit rubbish and nerfed. Resulting in very little medikits.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'll be playing this on Friday night, going to evaluate a friends's copy before I buy it.



Just remembered, you have to enter an online code to be able to play multiplayer on consoles. If you use it your friend will have to buy a new one


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Have you guys not been playing it earlier? I got up and running on the Monday about an hour or two after it went live.
> 
> Expected to see this thread full of comments about it. It is.......... FUCKING AWSOME! It isn't old BF2 so get that out of your head now, not that it matters. It is that good!! The game is quite different to BF2 and very different to BC2. It is still unrefined, and needs work. The squad selection box is a nightmare that does not always work, BL is having some teething trouble but over all the game is amazing.
> 
> ...



I'm picking it up at midnight


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Just remembered, you have to enter an online code to be able to play multiplayer on consoles. If you use it your friend will have to buy a new one



I don't think so. These codes are usually available for anyone on the registered console e.g. I can use his limited edition Legendery armour when I play Halo Reach on his Xbox.

Same as when I buy Arcade games....anyone signed in on my Xbox can play the full versions.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 27, 2011)

ooooh not long now. our clan has its servers up and running and some of us are already playing it via this method of getting round the date check

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=20387641#post20387641


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, I've got a 6850. Hoping it should be up to spec, not found much to tax it yet, in fact it's more the cpu that could do with a refresh, but don't play enough games to justify it.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

Just Tweeted Game to ask if there will be pizza for us hardy souls who are queuing for midnight release and they gave a firm yes


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Just Tweeted Game to ask if there will be pizza for us hardy souls who are queuing for midnight release and they gave a firm yes



I really cant decide whether to go an get it at midnight.

If i do the temptation will be to go home and play it, but I've got work tomorrow (although its an easy day)


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

sim667 said:


> (although its an easy day)



I'll see you around 1am for some war then


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

My copy is at home.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

Tonight is going to be so fucking awesome!!

https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150445569021000


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2011)

loads of my mates got it in the post today from Game,

mines from amazon so be here tomorrow.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had it ordered from game and the cunts cancelled my order on tuesday


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

A mate just text me with a photo of him holding his copy! Pre-order from play.com came early!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I had it ordered from game and the cunts cancelled my order on tuesday



Why on earth would they do that?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Why on earth would they do that?



The woman in the game shop said they do it all the time.

She also said she's had really angry people in there, who have waited for there pre-order that hasnt turned up on time, then had an email saying it had been cancelled 3 days after release date.

I have a copy reserved instore now though.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The woman in the game shop said they do it all the time.
> 
> She also said she's had really angry people in there, who have waited for there pre-order that hasnt turned up on time, then had an email saying it had been cancelled 3 days after release date.
> 
> I have a copy reserved instore now though.



That's reallllly bad :/


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2011)

gues which IDIOT ordered it in June for £32 and then forgot so pre ordered it in spet for £37 ?

yeah... two copies bob.....


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

Flog it on ebay.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

Then flog yourself for being a numptie


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> gues which IDIOT ordered it in June for £32 and then forgot so pre ordered it in spet for £37 ?
> 
> yeah... two copies bob.....



I did that with gears, then realised about a week before.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was playing this on the pc online last night (my mates copy from Amazon arrived yesterday afternoon!), fuck me is it beautiful, sometimes I find myself just enjoying the view, watching dog fights zip overhead in the beautiful low sun, not to mention grand bazaar with it's incredible looking wind and rain effects.

It plays awesome too, it's the leap in tech and immersion that PC gamers have been crying out for.

The multiplayer throws up moments that COD can't even manage with set pieces. I mean the first thing my mate saw in loading it up and coming out of the graphics options was a MIG crash into the crest of a hill wiping out his team mate and the fuselage bouncing on another 400 metres over his head on fire. Later I was playing the Paris map and me and a few others were having a back and forth close quarters battle around a corner with assualt rifles, shotguns and grenades, I took two guys out with a nade ran and was just to assault around the corner when an enemy apc came tearing round, all I could do was laugh as I turned and ran in a futile attempt to save myself, my housemate laughing like a maniac in the background.

As for people marking it down in it's SP campaign, well I agree it isn't great, it's essentially Call of Duty but on a far more impressive engine albeit lacking some of the polish. However to mark it lower than Call of Duty's is baffling, afterall it is pretty much the same thing but with an gfx engine that is faptastic.

Can't wait to get back on tonight, and when me and my mates get ourselves squaded up over the weekend, well fuck yeah.

Also ordering a 6870 tonight, though I have to say I don't actually really need it as my 5770 does 1080 on high settings without dropping below 30fps in the campaign and I could turn down to medium for the multiplayer and it would still look awesome.

I did however get to play it on a i5 sandybridge, 6970 and 16gb of ram (housemate spunked 800 building a new pc for Battlefield 3).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> gues which IDIOT ordered it in June for £32 and then forgot so pre ordered it in spet for £37 ?
> 
> yeah... two copies bob.....



Haha I did this with amazon and happened to spot it about a month ago!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2011)

Just had an email saying it has been dispatched. I'm working all weekend.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 27, 2011)

also gears of war 3 is utter pish, housemate got it on launch day, played it for like two and a half hours and hasn't touched it since and we both enjoyed the first two games.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

Massive muscle-bound monosyllabic soldiers with huge guns fighting intergalactic species have feelings too you know


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 27, 2011)

What are the chances of buying BF3 tomorrow having not pre-ordered or reserved a copy?

Not that I'm worried


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2011)

pfft there will be stock all over the place.

you will have no issues.


----------



## grit (Oct 27, 2011)

If I buy this thing retail, do I still have to deal with this fucking Origin piece of shit?

Unfortunately I'm finding it hard to justify buying it with the amount of uni assignments I have to do


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

In the Q at GAME Oxford St. 20 people in front, about the same behind. Jason Bradbury is going to be here hosting at mini tournament, 100 custom dogtags to the first 100 in the Q and the game is being delivered by an APC at 12am


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Photos, we demand photos!


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> In the Q at GAME Oxford St. 20 people in front, about the same behind. Jason Bradbury is going to be here hosting at mini tournament, 100 custom dogtags to the first 100 in the Q and the game is being delivered by an APC at 12am



Give him a slap.

I can't access the servers


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Photos, we demand photos!



Trollface Mr Kav


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha say hi to him! And get some snaps of that APC when it comes!


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

Apparently you can't play till midnight.    Not impressed.  You have to load an update, install the textures, input your online code, then sign up at battlelog and then make sure you have an EA Online account... and I still have to wait till tomorrow.  It was easier passing my driving test.

I'm going to play Dark Souls!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> In the Q at GAME Oxford St. 20 people in front, about the same behind. Jason Bradbury is going to be here hosting at mini tournament, 100 custom dogtags to the first 100 in the Q and the game is being delivered by an APC at 12am



Why would you do that? I've preordered, but if it doesn't come for a week I'm not that fussed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I did however get to play it on a i5 sandybridge, 6970 and 16gb of ram (housemate spunked 800 building a new pc for Battlefield 3).



I have the same, although only 8GB of ram. I have got an SSD, which helps too, mind.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2011)

What's really annoying is that pre-ordering on Origin only lets you start downloading at midnight 

First time I've ever bought a game at launch


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have the same, although only 8GB of ram. I have got an SSD, which helps too, mind.



I'm proper worried if 8gb is a limiting factor...love my ssd, but was under the impression that the only difference they made to games was how fast levels load.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm proper worried if 8gb is a limiting factor...love my ssd, but was under the impression that the only difference they made to games was how fast levels load.



Indeed. And a lovely lack of whirring and grinding noises.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> What's really annoying is that pre-ordering on Origin only lets you start downloading at midnight



Oh, no, it's working


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I just bought it on Origin and its 24% downloaded already.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm, got onto a server. Got killed a lot, got booted off and now can't get back on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

PC?


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2011)

My download is complete, just gotta wait a little bit till it lets me play it.


----------



## grit (Oct 27, 2011)

Anywhere in south london doing a midnight opening?


----------



## grit (Oct 27, 2011)

elbows said:


> Yeah I just bought it on Origin and its 24% downloaded already.


how big is the download?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 27, 2011)

11.4GB. Mine's got 2.5 hours to go.

á domain.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 27, 2011)

_*"Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience. See news for more info."*_

Been like that for about ten hours now. I can't see you playing it tonight.



tommers said:


> Hmm, got onto a server. Got killed a lot, got booted off and now can't get back on



Update PB.


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2011)

grit said:


> how big is the download?



It didn't tell me this in obvious way so I don't actually know. My broadband is pretty fast but not 50MB or anything (Think Im on 20MB), so I doubt the actual download size was 11.4GB as it only took around an hour and a half to download.


----------



## grit (Oct 27, 2011)

elbows said:


> It didn't tell me this in obvious way so I don't actually know. My broadband is pretty fast but not 50MB or anything, so I doubt the actual download size was 11.4GB as it only took around an hour and a half to download.



I wonder if you have the beta does it do a in place upgrade?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 27, 2011)

elbows said:


> It didn't tell me this in obvious way so I don't actually know. My broadband is pretty fast but not 50MB or anything (Think Im on 20MB), so I doubt the actual download size was 11.4GB as it only took around an hour and a half to download.



It is 11.5GB, it tells you in Origin when you are downloading it together with your rate.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> PC?



Mate I've played with you loads on Xbox!


----------



## elbows (Oct 28, 2011)

At midnight the date-based protection came off as expected, but then as also expected the origin activation problem prevented me getting any further. But as of 1am I managed to get further, although haven't actually managed to play the game yet so I think there are still issues.


----------



## elbows (Oct 28, 2011)

Wahey its working, ooohhhhh this game!


----------



## grit (Oct 28, 2011)

elbows said:


> Wahey its working, ooohhhhh this game!



Fuck you


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2011)

picked up my copy tonight but have been playing my housemates that arrived from amazon on wednesday, it really is the best fps in years, a massive raising of the bar and a finally something that actually makes use of modern pc's power.

how are you console kiddies enjoying it, is it as ugly as some are making out on the xbox, cos from what i saw it seemed they did as good a job as one can hope to expect on the consoles, the ps3 version in particular looked pretty good.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2011)

managed to cxx my pre order with Amazon... but they still send me this 



> Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield 3 from Amazon.co.uk. We've teamed up with EA to offer you a code to download the Specact Kit DLC. Please find your code(s) along with redemption instructions below.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

tommers said:


> Mate I've played with you loads on Xbox!



Thought you may have defected.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup got my code too...no game yet...


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2011)

I couldn't afford to even if I wanted to!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2011)

wheeeeee... dakka dakka dakkka. boooom... wheeeee

:like:


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2011)

Picking my copy up on the way home from
Work


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2011)

some niggles still but nowt major. hardcore mode is way better than in the sc version for beta


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2011)

Unexpected guests coming over mean I won't be playing tonight :'(


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Unexpected guests coming over mean I won't be playing tonight :'(


tell them to fuck off.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2011)

sim667 said:


> tell them to fuck off.



They've travelled about a hundred miles 

Anyway, this is making me feel better about it!

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/10/28/ea_shoots_first_with_battlefield_3_release/

_"Battlefield 3_ shot onto shelves today and multiplayer functionality was immediately slaughtered by an army of problems.
The keenly anticipated EA title was picked up by eager fans last night, who returned home to find the EA Online servers down. Many complaints on the official Battlelog forums prompted developer Dice to Tweet that all that issues were being dealt with.
There have also been reported instances where copies were shipped with dud online pass codes - a necessity for any user to access multiplayer - and, in some cases, with no single-player campaign disc.
A statement on EA's website says: "We are aware of the invalid code issue and we apologise for the inconvenience.
"Since certain retailers are affected by this issue, please check with the retailer where you purchased _Battlefield 3_ in order to receive a replacement code."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 28, 2011)

Can I also say...FUCK EA for their multiplayer passcode bullshit.


----------



## grit (Oct 28, 2011)

Cans of beer - check
Ms grit out with the girls for the night - check
Installing BF3 - CHECK


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2011)

Like I said last night, I gave up and played Dark Souls instead.  I'll come back to it once things have calmed down a bit.

Still no word from Titan?  Maybe the APC got him.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah, postman just delivered mine !


----------



## grit (Oct 28, 2011)

Any of you lot PC players?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2011)

yep. there are still some bugs (had a couple of ctds) but on the whole its working fine with the exceptio of it not liking my joystick so i end up flying planes and choppers like a total dick


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2011)

mines there, my bro is at mine now playing it....


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 28, 2011)

Massive server problems on the 360 :/

Only managed to join around 4 games today. Differing error messages as well. Server stress test Beta my ARSE!


----------



## grit (Oct 28, 2011)

Multi player has been largely smooth here, played an hour or two and am about an hour through single player so far, very entertaining all round.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 28, 2011)

Been playing it for five days now. At the start of the week it was very laggy with loads of server problems on all platforms. DICE haven't released any server patches or anything, but PB has released several updates that have seemed to of fixed things.

Also it is worth noting that many of the servers for PC gamers are probably not up to the job of running 64 man servers. You really do need the best dedi box you can buy! Put it this way, bought a dedi box at the cost of £2k including housing it in LINX before BF3 came out. We put 4 BC2 32 man servers on the box until BF3 was released and even at full capacity the load was only 4%

Now we have exactly the same set up but with BF3 and 64 man servers and now the load is around 50 - 60% at full capacity. Give it a few months, GSPs and clans will have to upgrade if they want to make money or have full servers.



grit said:


> Any of you lot PC players?



I would not do this game the injustice of playing it on anything else! Run the game in ultra on a PC and you'll see rain collecting in pools before running down the road and into a drain. You'll see splashes and dirt being kicked up by soldiers in front of you, you'll see individual petals on flowers that move as you walk past them. All that is missing in the consoles.

They've done a great job of putting it on the xbox but I don't get the immersion on the xbox that I do with the PC. It's a bit like when you want to buy a Marathon and all they have got is Mars bars


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Massive server problems on the 360 :/
> 
> Only managed to join around 4 games today. Differing error messages as well. Server stress test Beta my ARSE!



Hmmm might have to play single player then go over to a mates for co-op.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Finally bloody home and installing....


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Been playing it for five days now. At the start of the week it was very laggy with loads of server problems on all platforms. DICE haven't released any server patches or anything, but PB has released several updates that have seemed to of fixed things.
> 
> Also it is worth noting that many of the servers for PC gamers are probably not up to the job of running 64 man servers. You really do need the best dedi box you can buy! Put it this way, bought a dedi box at the cost of £2k including housing it in LINX before BF3 came out. We put 4 BC2 32 man servers on the box until BF3 was released and even at full capacity the load was only 4%
> 
> ...



Yeah this is the most immersed I've got in a FPS online shooter in years, the rain and wind in Grand Bazaar is just fucking jaw dropping.

6870 coming tomo so can hopefully stick everything on ultra except the AA.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, both discs installed, spectat dlc downloaded...wait a 168mb patch!?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 28, 2011)

It's taken me about 35 minutes so far to get everything installed, updated and the extra bits redeemed. Go to Battlelog and it still tells me that Macs are not fully supported 

This is getting painful.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Aha and had to do the 1.5 gig textures install. Just done the online pass (got a silenced pistol) but Battlelog isn't let me sign in...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I'll give this a miss tonight, tried the multiplayer and suprise, suprise...'Failed to join the server'

Might try BC2, oh yeah that's not working also.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 28, 2011)

It's really fucking stupid. I have no idea how in this day and age the servers can always be this ropey on such a major launch. They've sold 10 million copies of this game giving them around $400,000,000. They can more then afford the capacity needed :/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got on, and died in under ten seconds...anyhoooo...managed to get Blog working. Xbox 360 players looks like we need to re-friend...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah , I'm in and on Conquest. Getting killed every 20 seconds


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 28, 2011)

You pair of noobs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

It's crazy, I was easily finishing in the top 3 during the beta but with the fucking BC2 servers offline haven't played and already bloody rusty! Gonna try conquest now, managed a few games in Rush (which is my least favourite game mode)...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 28, 2011)

Team Deathmatch is OK. Think Squad DM will be better though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I really like that too. Anyway, pizza's here back on in a bit...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You pair of noobs



That's Private First Class noob to you


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It's really fucking stupid. I have no idea how in this day and age the servers can always be this ropey on such a major launch. They've sold 10 million copies of this game giving them around $400,000,000. They can more then afford the capacity needed :/



Yeah and it's totally fucking counter productive cos the money they save being cheap cunts on the servers is more than lost by people hearing bad reports of it. If they offered a flawless launch they'd have even more sales from word of mouth etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Btw I'm SupaKidE on Blog, add me up 360 peeps!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2011)

Meh...arrived today and felt to rough to even install it.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Btw I'm SupaKidE on Blog, add me up 360 peeps!



Are you KidEternity77 on BattleLog? I can't see SupaKidE on it...


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2011)

I installed mine when i got home from work, except it didn't install properly or some shit and it keeps crashing when I join a server.

ffs the beta and pirate copy I played the single player on worked better.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Are you KidEternity77 on BattleLog? I can't see SupaKidE on it...



Weird. I'm supa...what's your name on blog?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Weird. I'm supa...what's your name on blog?



Pabodie1931


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2011)

pc players.

random disconnects can often be fixed by disabling upnp on your router. iirc the same issue maniested on bc2.

and.. if anyone knows how to get a joystick to actually work i would be grateful. have tried both logitech extreme and a saitek cyborg... neither of which are regognised by the game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

Noticing a few bugs in this game, one is the opposing team not showing in the team lists despite being on the server, another is inability to deploy sometimes and it just hanging...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 29, 2011)

So what are the initial impressions of the 360 version?


----------



## grit (Oct 29, 2011)

Pingu said:


> pc players.
> 
> random disconnects can often be fixed by disabling upnp on your router. iirc the same issue maniested on bc2.
> 
> and.. if anyone knows how to get a joystick to actually work i would be grateful. have tried both logitech extreme and a saitek cyborg... neither of which are regognised by the game



I came on here to post the upnp tip, it also seems to have made the game generally smoother, even if you are not having disconnects its a good idea to do.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> So what are the initial impressions of the 360 version?



I gave up on Thursday night, and not tried it again yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> So what are the initial impressions of the 360 version?



Single player is boring, played past the preview section (having those gameplay teaser videos being so close together and at the start meant I found myself not playing but trying to remember what happens from the video!) but haven't really felt compelled to go back to it (disc swapping doesn't help either).

MP has been mixed because of it all being new, haven't had many server issues really I think it was three times I couldn't get on. Visually very nice looking, still getting used to the maps, lots of wandering around not knowing where the hell I am! So far I've not seen much team work, even on BC2 you'd get quite a bit of team play with strangers...generally everything feels...BIGGER...if that makes sense?

There's been a few bugs/glitches too that need fixing.

Oh yeah helicopters are bloody harder to fly!! The jets are cool but found the lack of air to surface bombing and number available meant I spent more time just flying around trying get used to the handling. Tanks are still great fun and I really really like that you can damage them to the point of disabling, nice little balancer that.


----------



## grit (Oct 29, 2011)

Just completed the single player (pc), very entertaining, the story was a lot better than the usual military FPS. Some irritating moments with having to press the key that flashes up during a mellee fight, but over all very good.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 29, 2011)

I am one of the lucky ones. I have had very few problems other than the punkbuster one, even then I just disabled punkbuster on the server until a fix was released.

Teheran Highway is one buggy map, lags the servers and sometimes crashes it all together.

I am sure that most of the annoyances will be fixed in the first patch.

Co-op is fun even if the AI is rubbish it is good way to unlock guns.

My biggest grief is Origin and Battlelog. I really hate Battlelog, why the fuck do I want to another facebook emulator? Good idea for console gamers but PC gamers have had their own communities and VOIP for well over a decade which work far better.

Has anyone played it in SC? It isn't too bad actually but HC is where it is at. Much better, no silly spotting or health regen


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 29, 2011)

I've found the spotting is much less of an issue now you have to have LOS to the player that's been spotted.

Haven't tried HC yet though because the servers are mostly fucked


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

Not having any server issue myself. Spotting being less of a thing kind takes some of the fun for me, I liked being able to semi-direct people via the spotting on BC2.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 29, 2011)

helis and planes are way way easier using joystick.

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. dakka dakka dakka

got joystick working


----------



## love detective (Oct 29, 2011)

despite being unemployed at the moment I bought a PS3 today to play this - first time i've had a console since about 2003 and the first time i've played this kind of game since about 1997 - and so far I think it's pretty crap - goldeneye on the N64 was way better than this in terms of playability & fun - i thought a good 14 years on from that there would have been a massive improvement in all areas but other than looking reasonably ok (although not as good as i'd thought it would be) there's not much to shout about

better off with a good book to be honest


----------



## souljacker (Oct 29, 2011)

OK, so I bought it today on PS3. My wife wants to watch x-factor so after putting the kids to bed, I've got exactly 20 minutes to load it up and have a quick go.

Download for the update, 10 mins.
Install of update, 5 mins
install of game, 5 mins

My wife walked in to the front room at the EXACT MOMENT the start screen came up.

Fucking wankers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

See, this is why I don't have a wife.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

Pingu said:


> helis and planes are way way easier using joystick.
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. dakka dakka dakka
> 
> got joystick working



I can't fly the copters for the fucking life of me on this game!


----------



## grit (Oct 29, 2011)

I genuinely feel bad for any of you poor souls playing this on a console. How the fuck do you people manage to keep your wits together in a 64 player map without a keyboard and mouse (and decent resolution)?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

There aren't 64 player maps. And to answer, it's a piece of piss really. You sit at a monitor about a foot a way I sit about 4/5 feet away from a 40inch HD TV. The visual space affect isn't radically different in proportional terms really...


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2011)

Seriously we get it.


----------



## grit (Oct 29, 2011)

WTF, spent 20 minutes tonight trying to setup a PC coop game, which failed no matter what combination we used setting it up.

Have any PC players managed to get coop working?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

Apparently the servers are down while DICE do something to them. Took the time to play the single player, which still really isn't grabbing me. Seems like I spend half my time running up and down corridors in a very urgent manner...


----------



## grit (Oct 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently the servers are down while DICE do something to them. Took the time to play the single player, which still really isn't grabbing me. Seems like I spend half my time running up and down corridors in a very urgent manner...



Yeah the single player isn't innovative or "amazing". However it does the whole cinematic experience very well. I didn't have huge expectations, I got exactly what I expected from it. Run off the mill military FPS with very impressive graphics.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah the single player isn't innovative or "amazing". However it does the whole cinematic experience very well. I didn't have huge expectations, I got exactly what I expected from it. Run off the mill military FPS with very impressive graphics.



I doubt this will go down well but so far I enjoyed BC2's single player more, it was OTT and tongue in cheek but had some nice set pieces and didn't feel quite as prancing between cutscenes as this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

Just logged on to Blog and got the following message:



> *NOTICE*​ The maintenance for Xbox 360 EU is complete. We are now monitoring the behaviour and outcome​


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2011)

grit said:


> WTF, spent 20 minutes tonight trying to setup a PC coop game, which failed no matter what combination we used setting it up.
> 
> Have any PC players managed to get coop working?



Still not got round to installing it as tired from work, but if you fancy a game in the week on PC I'm game.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 30, 2011)

love detective said:


> despite being unemployed at the moment I bought a PS3 today to play this - first time i've had a console since about 2003 and the first time i've played this kind of game since about 1997 - and so far I think it's pretty crap - goldeneye on the N64 was way better than this in terms of playability & fun - i thought a good 14 years on from that there would have been a massive improvement in all areas but other than looking reasonably ok (although not as good as i'd thought it would be) there's not much to shout about
> 
> better off with a good book to be honest





love detective said:


> despite being unemployed at the moment I bought a PS3 today to play this - first time i've had a console since about 2003 and the first time i've played this kind of game since about 1997 - and so far I think it's pretty crap - goldeneye on the N64 was way better than this in terms of playability & fun - i thought a good 14 years on from that there would have been a massive improvement in all areas but other than looking reasonably ok (although not as good as i'd thought it would be) there's not much to shout about
> 
> better off with a good book to be honest



Single or multiplayer??


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I am one of the lucky ones. I have had very few problems other than the punkbuster one, even then I just disabled punkbuster on the server until a fix was released.
> 
> Teheran Highway is one buggy map, lags the servers and sometimes crashes it all together.
> 
> ...



I love spotting. It's the only thing I'm good at.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2011)

keeps kicking me out of games 

and i cant fly fuk all, but im good at shoting things in the air


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Haven't been booted but jesus fuck flying is pointless for me! Think I'm gonna give up on that for now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Aha may have to watch more of these!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I've got the hang of the jets now, it's just actually shooting stuff.

People don't spot enough.

I also swear I've unlocked a couple of things and they've not been there when I've tried to use them.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2011)

no fuckers spots... fucks me right off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup me too...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 30, 2011)

Once you find a good server with a good bunch of regs, stay there, people do spot and use SOFLAM but it is still early days and people are still getting used to the game. Give it another week and you'll see a lot more of SOFLAM and Javelin combos 8)



grit said:


> WTF, spent 20 minutes tonight trying to setup a PC coop game, which failed no matter what combination we used setting it up.
> 
> Have any PC players managed to get coop working?



Yup, it's good fun. There was some issues with BL not running co-op properly this evening; another reason why BL should be ditched IMO.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\





Kid_Eternity said:


> I can't fly the copters for the fucking life of me on this game!



Are you on a PC? IF so turn up that DPI to 5,000 and watch it turn on a six pence 



Pingu said:


> helis and planes are way way easier using joystick.
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. dakka dakka dakka
> 
> got joystick working



I haven't used a joystick since the BF42 days and I think it is a bit dated... it uses a serial connection 

Thought this was quite a good promo stunt:


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 30, 2011)

This game has totally fucked up my sleeping pattern


----------



## love detective (Oct 30, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Single or multiplayer??



pretty much just single player so far as I don't have a clue about any of it

tried multiplayer for first time this morning and don't have a scooby what's going on - is there any dummy's guide to this as it's complete information overload at the moment


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh joy, just got promoted, unlocked a ton of stuff and then got kicked. Nothing saved...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh joy, just got promoted, unlocked a ton of stuff and then got kicked. Nothing saved...



That happened to me too, fortunately it only took me another round to unlock the EOD. And people say Battlelog is good... I'd ditch that piece of crap. I really hate it.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 30, 2011)

love detective said:


> tried multiplayer for first time this morning and don't have a scooby what's going on - is there any dummy's guide to this as it's complete information overload at the moment



There is a manual, yes, but get stuck in! That is the best way because it is all practise, practise, practise


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just tried to play campaign and my first disk skips at the loading screen 


And ea seems to be down so I can't get in multiplayer


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2011)

Played it yesterday and the less said about the single player the better. Multiplayer was ok, but I'm going to skip this Battlefield.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah finding I'm only going back to single player when MP is kicking me. Would be good to get a game with a few of you guys too at some point.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 30, 2011)

Are you lot playing on PS3s or Xboxs, I know some people are having trouble but far the best part it's worked perfectly well for me? If it is PC trouble I can give you a few tips and pointers etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Xbox. This is starting to piss me off now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Xbox. This is starting to piss me off now.



Should have had the beta out months before launch, not two weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Should have had the beta out months before launch, not two weeks.



That's the thing that annoys, they said the beta was to load test the servers, wtf happened??


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I'm struggling to get into squads with people, but getting in the same games.

Managed to get into campaign now by installing the game to my Xbox, gonna go and ask for a different disk though, although I think I binned the receipt


----------



## grit (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a weird occurrence today, I joined a server my mate was playing on and none of my unlocks were there. It was like I had never played the game. Anyone any idea what could have caused that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

No idea although that used to happen every now and then with BC2 I found...


----------



## love detective (Oct 30, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> There is a manual, yes, but get stuck in! That is the best way because it is all practise, practise, practise



i don't have a clue what's going on around me or what anything means - I need a way in!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2011)

The loads times are looooong.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

They are a bit...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

love detective said:


> i don't have a clue what's going on around me or what anything means - I need a way in!



I forget, what platform you on?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2011)

Single player is nice and tough, which is good. A bit button-mashy in places.

Multiplayer doesn't feel anything more than a prettier BF:BC2 at the moment, but I've only played a couple of games.


----------



## love detective (Oct 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I forget, what platform you on?



PS3 - first time i've played a console since about 2003, so a bit dumfounded by the whole experience to be honest - everything seems so much more complicated, and for the time being anyway, a lot less fun than i remember it being


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 30, 2011)

Installing it now...not quite sure why it's set about downloading when I got the DVDs, but never mind. 

So tips for best way to learn my way around?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've worked out to get full squads into a game your best bet is using the server browser.

We got in quite reliably today but toggling all regions on in the browser then going to the last page and joining servers that were 0/24 players. You may have to wait a minute or 2 until the server fills up enough to start, but if your in for a session it works.

The losing perks thing does happen from time to time, it's when it can't establish a connection with the ea stats server.


----------



## binka (Oct 31, 2011)

decided to buy this for my xbox friday night. never played any bf games before and the only fps ive ever previously owned were wolfenstein enemy territory on the pc (which i last played about 4 years ago) and black ops which i must admit im pretty awesome at.

first time i played mp i just ran towards gun fire for what felt like about 5 minutes before being shot in the head. this went on for another 15-20 minutes of me being shot without even seeing an enemy player let alone shooting at them that i had to rage quit.

now im slightly better at it and am usually about mid table at the end of the round. only problem is i always play these games solo and run and gun so i think im missing out on quite a lot of the gameplay. also dont have headset and am playing this on a 10 year old crt telly so sometimes its pretty difficult to even see what im shooting at.

im playing conqest only because i found in black ops this was the best way of getting used to the lay out of maps.

does anyone know where i can find an idiots guide to this game btw?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to be putting together a little strategy guide over the next couple of days


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 31, 2011)

BF3 guides and tuts:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2011)

Got a lot to learn, but living long enough to get the odd kill in deathmatch. 

Been disconnected twice now though, losing stats.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2011)

Still can't get back on a server.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2011)

Can somebody let me know when it's sorted?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2011)

tommers said:


> Can somebody let me know when it's sorted?



360 servers seem to be OK now. Got into a game right away last night.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2011)

OK cool.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 31, 2011)

so then - haven't bought BF3 yet, shall I get it on 360 or PS3 is what I'm wondering..have previously played only the 360 versions, I'm inclined to stick with the same platform, unless there's good reason to do otherwise?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2011)

360 and join TSB' platoon!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2011)

More 360 players here than PS3.

On that note.. on PC how do you add 'friends'. I'm ChrisFilter on Battlefield 3 on the PC - feel free to add me, any PC players off here.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

got 8000 points on my last game last night


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## electroplated (Oct 31, 2011)

right then - i'll hopefully be joining the platoon soon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2011)

binka said:


> decided to buy this for my xbox friday night. never played any bf games before and the only fps ive ever previously owned were wolfenstein enemy territory on the pc (which i last played about 4 years ago) and black ops which i must admit im pretty awesome at.
> 
> first time i played mp i just ran towards gun fire for what felt like about 5 minutes before being shot in the head. this went on for another 15-20 minutes of me being shot without even seeing an enemy player let alone shooting at them that i had to rage quit.
> 
> ...



What's your gamertag?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> More 360 players here than PS3.
> 
> On that note.. on PC how do you add 'friends'. I'm ChrisFilter on Battlefield 3 on the PC - feel free to add me, any PC players off here.



No idea...I found you, but the option was greyed out. 

Starting to get to grips with it, although prefer the smaller more enclosed maps. I even did a level with more kills then deaths! Number of timeouts are doing my head in though, ping is fine until and then just thrown off. Still at least it's connecting as it should which is better then last night.


----------



## elbows (Oct 31, 2011)

I maanged to kill 12 people in a round with a shotgun last night on the PC version, which as nice. But my kills-death ratio will always suck, I am reckless cannon-fodder because I don't enjoy playing any other way.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah my KD is shit too but then I focus on points more than ratios to boast about.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2011)

elbows said:


> I maanged to kill 12 people in a round with a shotgun last night on the PC version, which as nice. But my kills-death ratio will always suck, I am reckless cannon-fodder because I don't enjoy playing any other way.





I like playing it like I did quake. Are you sticking to a class to try and level it up or just playing what suits your fancy? Think it's a bit annoying that when you get a site for a weapon for one side, you don't get the equiverlent for the other as they're almost the same weapons.


----------



## yield (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah mine too. Who boasts about k/d anyway? The game's great fun.

It'll be even better when they sort out the lag and voice issues (PS3).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> No idea...I found you, but the option was greyed out.
> 
> Starting to get to grips with it, although prefer the smaller more enclosed maps. I even did a level with more kills then deaths! Number of timeouts are doing my head in though, ping is fine until and then just thrown off. Still at least it's connecting as it should which is better then last night.



I haven't had any issues. Are you on wi-fi? 

How does voice work ok PC? I've never bothered to look.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2011)

That might be it. 

I've not looked either, this is the first time I've played anything online in ages! Be different in I knew other people playing it.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2011)

Some top tips. I cannot be arsed to go into massive detail 

Always learn the maps. Then you will know how that sneaky bastard who killed you managed to be so sneaky.

Always join a squad. It's better to have 3 mobile spawn points than none. Plus you can earn mega points by healing/reviving/resupplying.

If playing in a random squad, check what loadout the others have. If there is no medic for instance, be the medic.

If you are going to be the medic, think before you revive. Someone killed the person you are reviving. If you're not careful, they'll do the same to you. Then it will be 2 tickets lost rather than potentially just one.

As above, reviving gives you that ticket back. The team with the most tickets at the end wins. Self explanatory 

When you hear gunfire, check the minimap. Enemies will show as a red dot.

Go for the objective. That's what the game's about and it will earn you points.

When arming an m-com/capturing a flag, always have fully loaded weapons. If you had to fight your way in, draw your pistol. Better to have a full clip rather than not. Don't take the chance of reloading unless you have cover with you. The bad guy WILL show up midway through the animation. They will then maybe disarm/recapture the flag you fought for.

When in a vehicle, always find a spot that you can get away from quickly. If you start taking fire, you should know that you can back out and get repaired. It also makes sure your engineer stays alive if you give them a good spot to repair in.

Always play around with your load out. See which guns and perk combos work best for you.

Remember, you can change the fire rate on some weapons. Go semi automatic for longer range kills, burst for medium range (if available) and full auto for close.

Be flexible, if you need to change kit to deal with a problem, do it.

Always go after the biggest threat. If a tank is being a pain, take it out above everything else. If that tank stays, infantry can push up.

Remember, if someone is hiding behind something you can probably destroy it and reveal them.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2011)

Had a great game tonight. Finished 5th out of 16 and had a KD ratio of 1. That's good for me!

Caspian border is by far my favourite map, thus far.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm with the K/D rejectors here. Fuck K/D ratios. It's all about the team score for me.

Caspian is fantastic on conquest and Rush. I'm really liking Operation Firestorm conquest also. And Grand Bazaar, that's a sweet map for epic teamwork.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm with the K/D rejectors here. Fuck K/D ratios. It's all about the team score for me.
> 
> Caspian is fantastic on conquest and Rush. I'm really liking Operation Firestorm conquest also. And Grand Bazaar, that's a sweet map for epic teamwork.



Totally. Grand Bazaar is fucking great!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

just scored over 2000 with two kills lol

i do get kicked out of games a fair bit mind, but not played loads yet, no time


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

The server connection seems ok no more kicks but I'm seeing some odd and in two cases alarming bugs. Came around a corner saw a team mate (blue name) he turned and shot me dead. Turned out he wasn't on myself despite what the name colour suggested. Later in another game everyone's names disappeared and everyone started firing at everyone, I'm guessing they had no clue who was who either!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Some top tips. I cannot be arsed to go into massive detail
> 
> Always learn the maps. Then you will know how that sneaky bastard who killed you managed to be so sneaky.
> 
> ...



And always let Sim fly


----------



## Utopia (Nov 1, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i do get kicked out of games a fair bit mind



Which one is it then?, racist, homophobic or just general abuse? or perhaps some grooming maybe?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2011)

erm, none of the above, assume it's and internet thing....

thats what i like about BF3 not many people speak and you dont get wound up by little kids like on COD


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> erm, none of the above, assume it's and internet thing....
> 
> thats what i like about BF3 not many people speak and you dont get wound up by little kids like on COD



Yeah, I'm still getting disconnected from over half the games, but fortunately don't seem to lose all progress. May be the wireless, but its very common on their forums, might try and play with the router later to see if it makes a difference.

I'd be quite happy to turn of the chat window. Don't think I've seen anything useful in yet. I shudder to think what cod is like.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 1, 2011)

Very tempted to buy this.
Unsure I should get it for PC or Xbox...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2011)

Xbox. More of us


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Yeah, I'm still getting disconnected from over half the games, but fortunately don't seem to lose all progress. May be the wireless, but its very common on their forums, might try and play with the router later to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> I'd be quite happy to turn of the chat window. Don't think I've seen anything useful in yet. I shudder to think what cod is like.



IM hard wired,.... always am


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

Given choice I would be...not my place though sadly. If it is the problem, it's the only thing that gives me issues, other then maybe it disconnecting once a week or so. At least I can contemplate online gaming, when I lived in the Dales there was no wired broadband full stop!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone else think the tactical light is stupidly blinding outdoors?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Xbox. More of us



PC. Infinitely better graphics, much, much better control setup.

Less people from here, though, it has to be said.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> PC. Infinitely better graphics, much, much better control setup.
> 
> Less people from here, though, it has to be said.



add me on battlelog revol68


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, some proper noob questions, but in the absence of a detailed manual/faq I can find I thought I'd ask here. 

What's the point in promotions? I can understand unlocks, but if you stick at you get some points just for playing. Do they do anything?

Can you take down helicopters with assault weapons or does it need special kit? Fired at one for a while and killed a passenger, but didn't bring it down.

Why do some servers hide health/ammo, yet show the map?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2011)

Different servers have all sorts of different configs... friendly fire/no friendly fire, etc.

GS, what's your username? I'll try adding you.

Will add you revol, though you seem very... 'passionate' about your games. I'm not sure you'd want a n00b like me on the same map as you.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Ok, some proper noob questions, but in the absence of a detailed manual/faq I can find I thought I'd ask here.
> 
> What's the point in promotions? I can understand unlocks, but if you stick at you get some points just for playing. Do they do anything?
> 
> ...


 
Promotion gets you weapons and perks.

No. You need AA weapons. Either SAM/IGLA or mobile or stationary AA vehicles. You can kill the pilot and passengers with rifles if lucky though.

Probably a Hardcore server. Increased damage, friendly fire, no spotting, no health or ammo status and no killcam.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok...promotions makes a bit more sense, although does this include the overall score? So far I've only really been playing with medic/assult so unlocking guns/scopes.

Most servers seem to be custom...I understand hardcore, but why take away the health/ammo when the map makes life far easier?

Another question I'm afraid...to "spot" someone/something do you just need to look at them or is there more to it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> GS, what's your username? I'll try adding you.



Found you and the option wasn't greyed out today. I'm freshprey


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Ok...promotions makes a bit more sense, although does this include the overall score? So far I've only really been playing with medic/assult so unlocking guns/scopes.
> 
> Most servers seem to be custom...I understand hardcore, but why take away the health/ammo when the map makes life far easier?
> 
> Another question I'm afraid...to "spot" someone/something do you just need to look at them or is there more to it?



All score adds to promotion.

Not sure what you mean?

I think on PC you press Q to spot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Anyone else think the tactical light is stupidly blinding outdoors?



Yup. They should release a load out option to have a visor to fuck up them and the laser waggling lot.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> All score adds to promotion.
> 
> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> I think on PC you press Q to spot.



Ta...I'll have a look at the key bindings. 

All I meant was that it seems odd to take something away in the name of realism, whilst leaving others that are less so, but I guess that's up to whoever configures their server.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

Great, fucking router decided to turn off the net...good games tonight though!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2011)

Loving team deathmatch at the moment, lots of action, so really good for building basic skills like killing people in the head. The big campaign maps I'm still finding much harder, lot's more running round and being killed out of nowhere, but can see how they can reward more detailed teamwork then just stick together and cover each other.


----------



## yield (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't think this has already been posted?
Battlefield 3 - James Bond Style


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

yield said:


> Don't think this has already been posted?
> Battlefield 3 - James Bond Style




Um that's fucking crazy! I saw some amazing jet flying tonight, seriously mad flips and formation flying that would put the red arrows to shame!


----------



## yield (Nov 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Um that's fucking crazy! I saw some amazing jet flying tonight, seriously mad flips and formation flying that would put the red arrows to shame!


How are you with the jets and helicopters? They were hard in BC2 but I'm find them even more difficult now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

Played with Revol last night. I was shit. I never play rush and I don't know the maps. Takes time that I just don't have.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

yield said:


> How are you with the jets and helicopters? They were hard in BC2 but I'm find them even more difficult now.



I was fairly ok in BC2 but they're are a lot harder now. Jets are easier to keep in the air but can't do anything useful like attack ground positions or dogfighting with them...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'd agree. I can stay in the air for quite a while, but I'm basically just a tourist.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck this shit.
I'm ordering this on the Xbox.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're PC isn't pretty current spec, then yeah, probably the best platform to buy it for.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

yield said:


> How are you with the jets and helicopters? They were hard in BC2 but I'm find them even more difficult now.



Jets I'm still struggling with. Main reason is because I have inverted the flight controls for the helis to make them more BC2 like. But I find the jets are easier to fly with controls un-inverted. They should have options for both. Plus I hardly ever manage to get into a jet to practice. And when I do, those bloody stingers get me. This means I cannot get the points required to get flares. This is being sorted in a patch though.

Helis I am fine with. Mainly because of the Co-op mission "Fire From the Sky". I could practice and see the sensitivity needed to be able to throw it around. Had a great run in the Viper last night. Got loads of kills. Helps when you can talk to the gunner.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> If you're PC isn't pretty current spec, then yeah, probably the best platform to buy it for.



PC is spec-ed. Not amazing but it will handle (be using MW3 on it).
But I want to do this Xbox I think...and play with players here.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Work in progress!!

*A quick guide to the classes I just knocked up*. 

I haven’t included all the unlocks as I don’t fully understand the tree yet! But Battlelog is an invaluable source of information on each class, vehicle and weapon that you can get unlocks and specialisations for. Check it out, it’s well worth spending time seeing what you can get and thinking about how it could benefit you during a game. 

*Assault class:*

The Assault class now holds the power of the medic. You can heal and revive (when you have unlocked your defibs). The main weapon for the class is the assault rifle although you can also use the “all kit” weapons. These include shotguns and sub machine guns. You can also trade off the power of healing with a grenade launcher. This launcher can fire standard high explosive grenades (from the start) and smoke grenades (after you get 20 kills with the high explosive grenades.)

The Smoke grenades are invaluable on Rush maps as they provide cover to your attack. Running across open ground as infantry is almost certain death. Pop a smoke nade, and then as you are running pop another one and you have a magic blanket of protection from enemy bullets. The enemy will probably blind fire into it but you’ll have armed the m-com by then. 

Remember, you can be flexible so can switch between healer, giver of death and protector of comrades as you need to.

*Engineer:*

Vehicles beware. This class has a lot of toys to ruin your day if you’re in a jet/boat/tank/jeep/helicopter. From the unguided missile to the guided Javelin. From the portable anti air rocket to the anti vehicle mines. Luckily, they cannot have all at once. It’s trade off. But again, you can be dynamic. Don’t be afraid to change setup if that helicopter is bothering you and no one else is dealing with it. 

They also have a magic welding tool that can repair your tank to pristine showroom condition when it’s damaged. Just make sure you get into cover when repairing the tank i.e. crouching behind it out of harms way. 

*Support:*

Not to be messed with at medium to short range. With the LMG with a bipod as standard, this class will cut infantry to shreds. You can deploy your bipod when prone, or on any flat surface when crouched or standing. It does limit your field of view, but the accuracy you gain is worth it. Remember, LMG’s actually *GAIN* accuracy when fired in long bursts, contrary to other weapons which *LOSE* accuracy when fired on fully automatic. Fantastic for suppressive fire. This is the only game that rewards you for not hitting the enemy all the time. A great teamwork aspect. 

You are now also the ammo man. Incredibly important as without ammo, your teammates cannot kill the bad guys and reduce their tickets. Some of the unlocks for this class include C4 (great for booby trapping choke points and killing tanks) and the portable 60mm mortar. Great for suppression but always best used in tandem with a spotter. 

*Recon:*

The sneaky bastard. Well, he should be. This is the class who either takes your head off at long range, or blasts you with a shotgun close up. They get lots of tools to make your life harder. The spawn beacon (if placed inside you will spawn on it, if placed in an open area on bigger maps, you will parachute in), the motion sensor and the MAV (little recon drove). They also have a selection of high powered semi automatic rifles and bolt action rifles. Along with powerful scopes, a good advantage at long ranges. 

Also deadly when used with a Support guy using a mortar. Spotting from afar and allowing the mortars to clear areas around flags and m-coms. Remember though, anything over a 4x scope and you now have scope glint. This means the enemy can see you looking down that scope at them, and will do everything they can to take you out. 

But don’t be one of those guys that stays back at the base, looking for easy kills. Sometimes you can earn more points by getting close in, setting spawn beacons and hiding to be a spawn point for your team. Even if you get a good vantage point close to the action, you’re spotting and suppression is invaluable to the team. 

*A quick footnote about cover.* USE IT. Seriously, hug the wall as you move and don’t go running around corners. It may sound a bit silly, but think of yourself as a proper soldier. Crouch and peek round to see if it’s clear. Avoid running in the open if you can. The moment you do, you’re likely to become a bullet magnet. 

Also, remember that cover can be destroyed. Don’t hang around in one spot for too long.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

Pc players...anyone know how people do the very fast switches to defib on the tutorial video's? Is there a way to bind a key to it rather then switching to it like a weapon to it.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Pc players...anyone know how people do the very fast switches to defib on the tutorial video's? Is there a way to bind a key to it rather then switching to it like a weapon to it.



I had a multi button mouse when playing on PC. I found that better than taking my hand away from WASD on the keyboard. But I'm sure you can change the key bindings. But IIRC it will be one of the number keys.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm seriously considering this, was looking at budget ones last night, may head up to PC World and hold an X5 and see what I think, don't need a better sensor for my skills.

The key binding switches to it like a weapon, maybe having it bound to the mouse make, those very switches possible, but on the videos it looks like they're chucking a grenade, use it and instant switch back.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you mean medpacks? Defibs cannot be chucked


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

No they get a kill, run past a fallen comrade, the defib get's them up and gun is back in there hand faster then I comprehend switching weapons. Probably just skill/bindings I guess.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah I see. Yes, more to do with bindings for sure.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

I've created a thread solely for any hints and tips. Have a look 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2011)

ive just traded gears of war 3 in and got it on pc for a 5-er, i wont be playing tonight but tomorrow if anyones up for it ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, I should be online. Add me as chrisfilter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2011)

cool , will do , im a bit of a n00b tho so might be a liablility


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> cool , will do , im a bit of a n00b tho so might be a liablility



May I direct you to a few posts above, should be perfect for you


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

who plays it on xbox?
who's on PC?

Which platform has more U75 people?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> May I direct you to a few posts above, should be perfect for you


 
nice one


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Which platform has more U75 people?



Xbox.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

Feeling the love for the DM section of tehran highway, small map and quite linear, so easy to learn and be aware of and is great practice for advancing with cover. Still finding the big rush/campaign maps a bit much.

Now my accuracy has got better I've got to get out the habit of hitting the reload key the moment I make a kill and being taken out by their mate.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> ive just traded gears of war 3 in and got it on pc for a 5-er, i wont be playing tonight but tomorrow if anyones up for it ?



I'm freshprey911 and still very much a noob. Not sure yet how you make sure you get in the same squad as someone you know, most servers seem to empty or full.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 2, 2011)

So, can someone give me a review of the Xbox 360 multiplayer please? Does it work?

I don't really want to shell out £40 quid if it's just a prettier version of BFBC2, but with more glitches.

(yes, my resistance is faltering)


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> So, can someone give me a review of the Xbox 360 multiplayer please? Does it work?
> 
> I don't really want to shell out £40 quid if it's just a prettier version of BFBC2, but with more glitches.
> 
> (yes, my resistance is faltering)



It is prettier than BC2 but it doesn't stop there. The unlock/perk system is really cool. Some of the toys available later on look fantastic.

The maps are a good variation of sprawling hills and woodland, industrial centres to tight and narrow city environments. All the maps are available as Conquest, Rush, Squad Deathmatch, Team Deatchmatch and Squad Rush. The teamwork if you're playing it alone is as to be expected, hit and miss. If you have squad or even just one other person to communicate with, the experience is much better.

I've played around 15 hours in total so far and am already rank 17. This is due to mostly teamwork based score. I'm really, really enjoying it but I've always been a fan of organised teamwork. I was a co-founder of clan back in the Battlefield 2 days so find it very hard to play with randoms and not get frustrated.

If you enjoyed BC2, then you will enjoy BF3. Some of the firefights we've had so far have been epic. Last night on Op Metro conquest Sim, Mr Kav, Kid_Eternity and I were the driving force of our team. We managed to get the middle flag despite overwhelming opposition. It felt fucking fantastic 

There are bugs and slight glitches I've noticed, but I'm guessing they will be sorted out in the upcoming patch. None of them are gamebreaking though, well, at least the ones I've experienced.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

can i join your team?
i'll be shit at first but am a quick learner!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> can i join your team?
> i'll be shit at first but am a quick learner!



Don't worry solider, after a few games with us you'll be eating bullets for breakfast and pissing napalm.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

Arriving on Friday


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Good stuff. Urban drinks on Friday but I'll be up for a few games on Saturday. Do you have a headset?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep I do.
I have Xbox Live but don't interact at all on it.
I'll try not to get drunk before hand...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I'll try not to get drunk before hand...



Nothing wrong with being drunk. Except lack of hand eye co-ordination obviously.

As long as your not a drunken "I'LL FUCKING FIND YOU, YOU FUCKING CUNT AND RIP YOUR FUCKING CUNT SPINE OUT. BASTARD!" type of player when you get killed, all should be fine


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't swear or get angry (much).
But I do empathise with those that do.

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/10/25/man_attacks_teenager_over_call_of_duty_jibes/


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah don't worry, out of all of us I'm probably the one to most likely mutter "fucking cunt"


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> cool , will do , im a bit of a n00b tho so might be a liablility



Me too. Big time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 2, 2011)

5 kills in a row and second on team. TBF they kept coming through the entrance to a room oblivious of the fact their comrade had just been shot in the head.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Just updated the hints thread with overviews of all the maps. Very handy indeed!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me too. Big time.



Never an issue, urbanites never leave a man behind.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Just updated the hints thread with overviews of all the maps. Very handy indeed!!!!



The what thread?


----------



## electroplated (Nov 2, 2011)

Couldnt resist any longer, just ordered a copy for the 360!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The what thread?



This thread 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

electroplated said:


> Couldnt resist any longer, just ordered a copy for the 360!



Way hey!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> This thread
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/



Aha!!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 2, 2011)

I know most of you guys play on 360, but I just got it on PS3. If anyone wants to add me I am ensignvorik on there as well.

Might get it on Xbox at some point too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

Get it!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok you bastards, I hope you're happy.

Installing....


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ok you bastards, I hope you're happy.
> 
> Installing....



What's your gamertag?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

Ahhh I see. We're already chums then. I'll be home around 6pm if you want to grab a game together.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes we are. I will be online later than that, when the kids are in bed, about 8 or 9. Hoping to get a half hour in now.

What's this, an 167mb update...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

Installing HD content.....


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll prob be on all night so it's all good


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

Entering online pass (fuck you EA)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

In Conquest...ooh pretty. (I died)


----------



## electroplated (Nov 3, 2011)

my copy of BF3 just turned up, god bless amazon prime!

gamertag is electr0plated I'll be online after work with a bit of luck!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

Set my first C4 trap in an alley a couple of them either side when it looked like we couldn't hold it any longer. It was quite spectacular, except I took out two retreating team mates and none of the enemy. 

When you unlock Claymore's are they just as deadly to your team mates?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ill be murking tonight too, most of the evening i reckons.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be on from 7ish too tonight. 

mwgdrwg, join the platoon too!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

6 kills 6 deaths, 2200 scored. Not bad first game


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Played with Revol last night. I was shit. I never play rush and I don't know the maps. Takes time that I just don't have.



Aye I saw you at the base.

yeah the best thing to do is to join a decent squad and always be on the move to an objective, also you don't need to be a twitch fps gamer to get points in the this game, plenty of other ways of getting points than killing people, infact fixating on killing people will get you less points than just going after the objective.

it's such an awesome game, just filled with ridiculous moments, like you've just taken out a tank and are standing their basking in the oversaturation of it's flames when a Mig flies through the smoke and crashes into the building behind you.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> 6 kills 6 deaths, 2200 scored. Not bad first game



a great first game, you obviously go for objectives/ play your role well.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

How easy do you lot reckon it'd be to play this if you'd never played any of the previous versions? I like the look of it but am wondering if I'm just going to be shot to shit all the time.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2011)

also are you on PC?


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> it's such an awesome game, just filled with ridiculous moments, like you've just taken out a tank and are standing their basking in the oversaturation of it's flames when a Mig flies through the smoke and crashes into the building behind you.


See descriptions like this definitely appeal to me.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> How easy do you lot reckon it'd be to play this if you'd never played any of the previous versions? I like the look of it but am wondering if I'm just going to be shot to shit all the time.



if you use your head and are willing to learn it's brilliant and since there is soo much more to it than simply shooting and kill death ratios, it's more enjoyable even if you aren't very good at the old headshots.


----------



## Voley (Nov 3, 2011)

I've got the rest of the week off work y'see ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

Do it. It is a little 'fuuuuuck' at first, but you'll soon reach an enjoyable place.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you join the platoon, as I'll have to get off the xbox shortly


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> How do you join the platoon, as I'll have to get off the xbox shortly


 
Battlelog. It's on the web and you need an EA Online account to access it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

You go to http://battlelog.battlefield.com/ sign in and then search for it. TS set up the Sons of Odd (tag - ODD) on there.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok added a few of you and requested to join. What are the benefits in game?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ok added a few of you and requested to join. What are the benefits in game?



The benefits are that you will be part of [ODD] and you should not be fucked with under any circumstances.

Or something like that 

But Battlelog is a stats tracker and social network just for BF3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

It means you're a made guy, anyone fucks with you we come round and sort them out.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it worth someone updating one their posts in this thread, (ideally the OP) or on the strategy thread with all the gamertags of known players per platform, and any Platoons, again per platform. Will make it much easier than having to trawl through page after page for gamertags.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Is it worth someone updating one their posts in this thread, (ideally the OP) or on the strategy thread with all the gamertags of known players per platform? Will make it much easier than having to trawl through page after page for gamertags.



Certainly. I'll get on it post haste


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

How to fly helicopters.


----------



## elbows (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't get a chance to play all that often, and Im not going to become very good at many aspects of this game, but I've added some of you as friends on battle log anyway. I am elbowsofdeath and I am using a pc.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 3, 2011)

The console version is a joke, I'm glad they stuck to their PC roots tbh.

The game is fucking awesome.

I'm running in high detail at 1080p with the AA turned down and getting a good 55-60fps on a i7 2.9 ghz and a GTX 460 with 8 GB of ram. It says my system isn't good enough but it looks pretty amazing to me.

I love to upgrade but it's a Dell on credit for 2 more years under warranty so I can't really alter it.

AM I really missing anything from having everything on ultra? I can't see much difference tbh.

Ideally I would have a GTX 560 Ti and a 600w PSU  but is it really worth £300 to go from high to ultra ? I'm pretty sure it wont change the graphical glory. The console version looks absoultey shit in comparison. This is a PC game and 64 player conquest is proper next gen.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

Cloud said:


> The console version looks absoultey shit in comparison. This is a PC game and 64 player conquest is proper next gen.



Maybe to your eyes. It's not as good as the PC for sure, but it's pretty fucking stunning for a console.

And anyway, graphics matter little in the heat of battle.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2011)

64 players and awesome graphics make a difference!

Console is a nooby noob machine that is holding back games development.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Maybe to your eyes. It's not as good as the PC for sure, but it's pretty fucking stunning for a console.
> 
> And anyway, graphics matter little in the heat of battle.



Graphics in terms of looks mean pretty much zero, as long as frame rate and ping is good it's fine ime.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> 64 players and awesome graphics make a difference!
> 
> Console is a nooby noob machine that is holding back games development.



Hahah there'd be no games industry without consoles. There aren't enough pc gamers to cover the cost of all these multimillion dollar costing games. If you had your way we'd all be playing Ultima 2 and thinking it was amazing...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

Cloud said:


> I'm running in high detail at 1080p with the AA turned down and getting a good 55-60fps on a i7 2.9 ghz and a GTX 460 with 8 GB of ram. It says my system isn't good enough but it looks pretty amazing to me.



That's still a fairly good machine tbf. I'm quite happy with high, still looks pretty and as Titan says in the heat of battle this matters less. Still the lighting in the alleys in Grand Bazaar I still marvel at...well before someone opens up on me.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 3, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Maybe to your eyes. It's not as good as the PC for sure, but it's pretty fucking stunning for a console.
> 
> And anyway, graphics matter little in the heat of battle.


 
ooh I dunno about that, BF3 is absolutely stunning, I'd kind of lost that virtual reality aspect of gaming but it just looks so incredibly realistic, the sound has to be mentioned, it's the best I've heard on any game so far.

I can't really comment on the xbox version as I don't play it, I doubt it will be as popular for so long as the PC version. The PC game will be going strong for 3 years. I think MW will be the game for console players but PC wise BF3 is THE pc title.

I like it because it can either be layed back or full on.

Anyways again, totally fucking brilliant eperience. I just wish I had an 8 button mouse and a better keyboard, Cant seem to bind the keys properly.

msg me anyone that wants to add as a friend.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 3, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Anyways again, totally fucking brilliant eperience. I just wish I had an 8 button mouse and a better keyboard, Cant seem to bind the keys properly.
> 
> msg me anyone that wants to add as a friend.



Yeah I'm thinking a mouse with more buttons would be good, but my fingers are getting better at stretching a bit in the heat of battle.

I'm FreshPrey911 if you want to add me.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 3, 2011)

Cloud said:


> the sound has to be mentioned, it's the best I've heard on any game so far.


 
Agreed, the sound is more impressive to me than the graphics. I put the volume up a bit the other day and it's even better loud and proud.

I'm a die hard BF vet and used to play on PC so I know what you mean. The community is a lot stronger as it's a lot more mature in general terms.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 4, 2011)

Arrived today!
I'm Sonadine BTW. Pls Add!

I'm a PC gamer and BW3 on Xbox, well, the controls suck ass!
I'm not use to it!
I'm fuckin' shit.
A liability. A burdening soul sucking the life juice from my fellow soldiers.
I suck.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just played a round with my house mate on conquest Grand Bazaar, unfuckingbelievable. We came 1st and 2nd MVP and with nearly 6000 points. At one point I took out a transporter and got 450 points for a triple kill, vehicle disabled and destroyed, alongside a flag capture.

This is the best fps multiplayer we have ever played, it's is utter mayhem, it makes Modern Warfare look like arcade shite


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

My tag is "DefLord" PC gamers


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, I was shit last night. But I did get Beardy Drummer's dog tags


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Do it. It is a little 'fuuuuuck' at first, but you'll soon reach an enjoyable place.


"Fuuuuck" is exactly it.  In a good way mind. I'm just doing the single player one on easy and I'm being blown to tatters. My most effective tactic so far is to go and hide in a corner and let the big boys do all the shooting. God alone knows what it'll be like if I have a go online.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Man, I was shit last night. But I did get Beardy Drummer's dog tags





I was so off my game last night, partly due to the fact that I don't tend to play Rush so was totally off with the map dynamics...


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 4, 2011)

completed the single player on easy, and had my first venture onto multi player last night - deathmatch - got killed loads of times and got a little confused and kept shooting at my own team mates - doh !


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2011)

I was gonna get this on PS3 but after reading this thread, I may have to dust the Xbox off...


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2011)

Cloud said:


> The console version is a joke,
> 
> I can't really comment on the xbox version as I don't play it,



Uhuh.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

I've updated my first post with all known XBOX gamertags from round these parts.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/

If I've missed anyone, let me know!!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Man, I was shit last night. But I did get Beardy Drummer's dog tags



I commend you sir, but you are now a marked man


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 4, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I've updated my first post with all known XBOX gamertags from round these parts.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/
> 
> If I've missed anyone, let me know!!



Fuckin' ace man.
I'm getting all hard thinking about tonight!!


----------



## souljacker (Nov 4, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I was gonna get this on PS3 but after reading this thread, I may have to dust the Xbox off...



No! We need more PS3 people!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' ace man.
> I'm getting all hard thinking about tonight!!



*defriends masahiko*


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I was so off my game last night, partly due to the fact that I don't tend to play Rush so was totally off with the map dynamics...


Yeah, conquest is my game. Just had 3 games and done really well (4000 approx) in each game. Though i was on shit teams and we lost all 3 :/


----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' ace man.
> I'm getting all hard thinking about tonight!!



What about the members of the superior gaming race, PC players?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

grit said:


> What about the members of the superior gaming race, PC players?



GTFO.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fuckin' ace man.
> I'm getting all hard thinking about tonight!!



That's...errr....nice.

Shame I'm out drinking with the North London urbs


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2011)

souljacker said:


> No! We need more PS3 people!



What's your PSN? Looks like Titan isn't going to show us PS3 or PC gamers any love in the strat thread I'm ensignvorik if you want to add me. Hopefully be on tonight.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

If someone correlates the PC and PS3 tags, I'll add them


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess who at 2:32 onwards


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2011)

You're a lot bigger IRL.

Or maybe Mr Kav is a midget.  And the interviewer is also a midget.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 4, 2011)

Most people are midgets next to me.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 4, 2011)

cybershot said:


> What's your PSN? Looks like Titan isn't going to show us PS3 or PC gamers any love in the strat thread I'm ensignvorik if you want to add me. Hopefully be on tonight.



johnwark78. I haven't actually tried multiplayer yet. I'm used to FPS on PC's so I want to get used to the controller before I go for it. Mind you, if I've had a couple of beers I may change my mind.

Either way I'll add your PSN.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

Somebody add me on Origin PC

Tag is - DefLord

I don't have any PC gamer friends, they are all xbox. I used to play in the UK teams for some early FPS like Unreal Tournament and Quake 3, went to a few lans but lost touch with everyone. I had like every nationality under the sun on my ICQ (what people used to use before messenger). It was a bit weird back then lol and very niche. It's kinda funny when I see everyone going through that now with xbox live. In my day you had to build your own rig and it was a pricey habit. Get ready to pile some pounds on peeps  oh and lose all IRL social contact lol, serious i have people who don't pick up the phone and i can see they are playing fucking coop zombies on live.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> If someone correlates the PC and PS3 tags, I'll add them



OK, think I got them all, It's a pity you can't create tables, as that would help keep it a bit more tidy. Anyone I have missed add your ID to the Strat thread hopefully Titan will do us the pleasure of keeping everyone up to date. (sorry bud)

thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/

I've created a PS3 Platoon called Urbanites on battlelog if anyone wants to join it, which links back to the strat thread on here. Link below. How do you add letters to your emblem? Or is being daft because I'm on Linux?? I'm not great at FPS thou so don't expect me to lead the lines or have great stats, lol.

If you can add these and keep an eye out for future tags to edit the original thread, or if things are getting too messy, maybe we need a 3rd thread that's exclusive to gamertags and platoons, lol. Fuck it shall we get editor to create a battlefield 3 sub-forum! 

PS3
PSN ID (urban75id):
johnwark78 (souljacker)
ensignvorik (cybershot)

Platoons: Urbanites http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241060289722/

PC
battlelogID (urban75id):
DefLord (cloud)
Sonadine (100% masahiko)
revol68 (revol68)
freshpray (Globalstoner)
ChrisFilter (ChrisFilter)
ElbowsOfDeath (elbows)
Platoons:


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

cybershot said:


> OK, think I got them all, It's a pity you can't create tables, as that would help keep it a bit more tidy. Anyone I have missed add your ID to the Strat thread hopefully Titan will do us the pleasure of keeping everyone up to date. (sorry bud)
> 
> thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/
> 
> ...



How does the Platoon feature work?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2011)

Cloud said:


> How does the Platoon feature work?



Just enables you to combine all your members stats together as far as I can see at the moment. Nothing mindblowing but is good if you like reviewing things over in battlelog once you've gone offline. It might become more useful over time with DLC I would imagine.


----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Somebody add me on Origin PC
> 
> Tag is - DefLord
> 
> I don't have any PC gamer friends, they are all xbox. I used to play in the UK teams for some early FPS like Unreal Tournament and Quake 3, went to a few lans but lost touch with everyone. I had like every nationality under the sun on my ICQ (what people used to use before messenger). It was a bit weird back then lol and very niche. It's kinda funny when I see everyone going through that now with xbox live. In my day you had to build your own rig and it was a pricey habit. Get ready to pile some pounds on peeps  oh and lose all IRL social contact lol, serious i have people who don't pick up the phone and i can see they are playing fucking coop zombies on live.



Added you as friend


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I was gonna get this on PS3 but after reading this thread, I may have to dust the Xbox off...



Excellent!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, conquest is my game. Just had 3 games and done really well (4000 approx) in each game. Though i was on shit teams and we lost all 3 :/



Yeah me too...


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2011)

You've missed me of the PC list, elbowsofdeath.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2011)

After a couple of hours on PS3 tonight I've given up. I don't think I've ever played with so many useless people. I'm terrible myself and admit it, even worse as I decided to give support a try tonight and I'm even worse without a long range secondary weapon, but when your team can't even take one M Com station in 2 or 3 attempts on Rush then you know it's time to quit!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

Or play with us Xbox owners.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent!



DireKanda


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

Kanda said:


> DireKanda



Friend request sent.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Or play with us Xbox owners.



lol, none of my mates were on. I'm assuming you lot will be playing this for quite a long time anyway considering the amount of hours spent on BC2, so I'll probably get on the Xbox when it takes a bit of a price drop towards £25. Although the aim/fire/grenade buttons are the other way round on PS3 to Xbox and I can't get bloody used to it on PS3! lol.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

Been playing a bit more of the single player tonight and while it's got a little better it still is really hard to keep playing...it's so 'going through the motions' gaming, everything is perfunctory and almost just a 'lets get this out of the way' kinda experience. Made me realise that perhaps for B4 DICE should do something radical, release the game with only online multiplayer. No single player game with a boring story and uninteresting shoot outs. Just go full tilt on the online experience.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2011)

I just need the practice, single player is good for priming you for online?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I just need the practice, single player is good for priming you for online?



It should be but I'm not it does really. It's so lacking the variety of moments that online has. Get in a good squad and just play is my advice, stick close to your mates, if your aim isn't 100% play a support role giving your squad ammo and health until you get a feel for the game.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 4, 2011)

Aye, I agree. But just getting used to the control etc, am not used to playing FPS. The speed some of those people kill me is nuts!!!


----------



## grit (Nov 5, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I just need the practice, single player is good for priming you for online?



Its not perfect for it, but just to get the hang of using cover and aiming its god practice.

Some people dont have good things to say about it, but I really enjoyed the single player.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I just need the practice, single player is good for priming you for online?



Maybe getting the controls and that's it. If anything it can teach you bad habits, like using the same cover for to long. It's brutal, but the best practice for me has been loads of the small deathmatch maps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2011)

We all know they'd do one, but does not the fact the games just out and we're being prepared to spend more cash annoy anyone else?


----------



## grit (Nov 5, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> We all know they'd do one, but does not the fact the games just out and we're being prepared to spend more cash annoy anyone else?



Its free with the version I bought in the shop.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2011)

I got mine pre order.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2011)

Out of interest what have past addons cost?


----------



## elbows (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.shacknews.com/article/70947/battlefield-3-back-to-karkand-dlc-available-in-december


> A voucher for DLC access is included with all early copies of the game with the "Limited Edition" moniker printed on it. If you didn't pre-order, you'll be able to download the map pack for $14.99, or 1200 Microsoft Points.
> A specific date has yet to be announced, but a deal with Sony will mean PS3 owners get the content *one week* before everyone else.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 5, 2011)

Karkand came with the game... (when it's available.. )


----------



## cybershot (Nov 5, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Karkand came with the game... (when it's available.. )



Isn't that only if you bought Limited Edition?


----------



## grit (Nov 5, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Isn't that only if you bought Limited Edition?



I got the "limited" edition which included it free, I thought it was a marketing gimmick as the limited edition was the only one available in the shop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

It was, all the content in the ltd Ed versions will be made available in time. It was a pre-order incentive.


----------



## grit (Nov 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was, all the content in the ltd Ed versions will be made available in time. It was a pre-order incentive.



Sorry I dont follow, if its a pre order incentive, why did the retail box have them?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

grit said:


> Sorry I dont follow, if its a pre order incentive, why did the retail box have them?



Unsold stock?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 5, 2011)

Mr Kav and I are going to be on in about 5 mins for a few rounds


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 5, 2011)

cybershot said:


> OK, think I got them all, It's a pity you can't create tables, as that would help keep it a bit more tidy. Anyone I have missed add your ID to the Strat thread hopefully Titan will do us the pleasure of keeping everyone up to date. (sorry bud)
> 
> thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/
> 
> ...


 
I'll do something in excel, screengrab it and stick it up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Mr Kav and I are going to be on in about 5 mins for a few rounds



Would be great to join you both but my broadband connection is shite today.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Would be great to join you both but my broadband connection is shite today.



Bad times


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah...sucks ass.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2011)

Just had a great game


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Mr Kav and I are going to be on in about 5 mins for a few rounds


So you are still alive!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

Just had some great games on conquest on Grand Bazaar (fast becoming my favourite map!). I fucking LOVE mining the shit out of the roads and watching squads die out of the blue ten minutes later.


----------



## grit (Nov 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just had some great games on conquest on Grand Bazaar (fast becoming my favourite map!). I fucking LOVE mining the shit out of the roads and watching squads die out of the blue ten minutes later.



I still dont think I've played every map at this stage, but bazaar feels very closed off. Personally the game feels like it should be played in big outdoor maps with lots of vehicles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2011)

I love the proximity, l love the big maps but they work better when you're with a good squad. Small maps don't suffer as much when you don't have a great squad.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I love the proximity, l love the big maps but they work better when you're with a good squad. Small maps don't suffer as much when you don't have a great squad.



I can really see that may be the case, when you just run for ages and get shot in the head it stops being so fun. Also I'm still getting a stupid number of disconnects and think you invest more in the big games.

(((My score)))

At least most of the unlocks for weapons only count the points for kills and assists and the like, which are saved when I suddenly get booted.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

Xbox sales are more than both PS3 and PC combined. Hardly surprising really...



> Xbox 360: 2.2 million
> PlayStation 3: 1.5 million
> PC: 500,000


----------



## souljacker (Nov 6, 2011)

Played online for teh first time last night on a map where I seemed to be miles away from the action. So I got in a chopper and promptly crashed into the floor. Got in a jeep with someone else then get blown up by a mine. Then I got in a tank and that got destroyed, god knows how. Then I got in another chopper, this time one with big guns, and drove that into the ground as well.

I don't think I actually got a shot at anyone.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Played online for teh first time last night on a map where I seemed to be miles away from the action. So I got in a chopper and promptly crashed into the floor. Got in a jeep with someone else then get blown up by a mine. Then I got in a tank and that got destroyed, god knows how. Then I got in another chopper, this time one with big guns, and drove that into the ground as well.
> 
> I don't think I actually got a shot at anyone.



Welcome to the battlefield, soldier


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2011)

A handy link:

http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3


----------



## grit (Nov 6, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Played online for teh first time last night on a map where I seemed to be miles away from the action. So I got in a chopper and promptly crashed into the floor. Got in a jeep with someone else then get blown up by a mine. Then I got in a tank and that got destroyed, god knows how. Then I got in another chopper, this time one with big guns, and drove that into the ground as well.
> 
> I don't think I actually got a shot at anyone.



So you were my pilot last night 



Seriously though the general retardation I'm coming across even in people driving  a jeep leaves me speechless on most occasions


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 6, 2011)

I was pretty much driving all night.
I ran over 4 guys in a row (hid behind a burnt tank).

Anyway, I'm getting slightly better.
Death Match - I'm a better sniper than an assault player...

Gee, and thanks for accepting me invites!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2011)

i only got about 30 mins of play on Friday morning on a pretty small map but from the little i played i loved it, I'm back from Barcelona next Friday so I'l look some of you up then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I was pretty much driving all night.
> I ran over 4 guys in a row (hid behind a burnt tank).
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting slightly better.
> ...



360 player?


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 6, 2011)

How much time are you guys spending on bf3? I'm tempted to buy an xbox for this, but I've got the feeling it will take over my life! How long are the matches generally?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2011)

The matches depend on how good the teams are really. Some can be over quickly, some can go on for 30+ minutes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> How much time are you guys spending on bf3? I'm tempted to buy an xbox for this, but I've got the feeling it will take over my life! How long are the matches generally?



Get one! We're gonna be on this game for the next 18 months easily!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 6, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> How much time are you guys spending on bf3? I'm tempted to buy an xbox for this, but I've got the feeling it will take over my life! How long are the matches generally?



You can dip in and out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Welcome to the battlefield, soldier



This is why I prefer to walk.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 360 player?



Yeah...I think you're on me friend's list.



Xanadu said:


> How much time are you guys spending on bf3? I'm tempted to buy an xbox for this, but I've got the feeling it will take over my life! How long are the matches generally?



A couple of hours here and there.
Not played with anyone here yet...


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can dip in and out.



It's around £200 for an Xbox 360 250GB with BF3, or £175 for the 4Gb version.

What's the benefit of the hard drive, other than speeding up load times?

I'm tempted to get it with Kinect, so I can play this: http://youtu.be/DZTJdXTxImE


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2011)

My god I've just discovered the base jump on the whatever it is peak. We really need to do a squad jump of there like transformers 3


----------



## grit (Nov 6, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> It's around £200 for an Xbox 360 250GB with BF3, or £175 for the 4Gb version.
> 
> What's the benefit of the hard drive, other than speeding up load times?
> 
> I'm tempted to get it with Kinect, so I can play this: http://youtu.be/DZTJdXTxImE



Go for the PC if you are buying a system for it.. I mean consoles really..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> My god I've just discovered the base jump on the whatever it is peak. We really need to do a squad jump of there like transformers 3



Haha that was very cool!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> It's around £200 for an Xbox 360 250GB with BF3, or £175 for the 4Gb version.
> 
> What's the benefit of the hard drive, other than speeding up load times?
> 
> I'm tempted to get it with Kinect, so I can play this: http://youtu.be/DZTJdXTxImE



B3 has extra textures which need 1.5 of disc space plus game demos are huge these days.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2011)

niallist on PS3. Apologise in advance for very rarely being on vox, nothing personal. I'm spray and pray but a good point scorer/flag hanger. Pretty good with the tanks as well. I shot a helicopter out of the sky with a T90 main armament the other day.

Probably never do it again but I've done it once and that's enough for me.


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Got some good games in tonight, cant decide if the tactical light giving away your position is worth the advantage in close quarters, my gut says it doesn't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Got some good games in tonight, cant decide if the tactical light giving away your position is worth the advantage in close quarters, my gut says it doesn't.



It's very useful on Metro but generally I find pumping a load of bullets into someone's face gives me a bigger edge than flashing a light at them.


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's very useful on Metro but generally I find pumping a load of bullets into someone's face gives me a bigger edge than flashing a light at them.



Yeah indoors like that it does a lot, in the middle of caspian border.. not so much!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Got some good games in tonight, cant decide if the tactical light giving away your position is worth the advantage in close quarters, my gut says it doesn't.



Use it only when you need to. I equip my pistol with it so if I see an enemy, I draw it and blind him rather than walk around with it permanently on.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, 10 hours in and I'm getting much better at killing people in the face. What a brilliant game


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> My god I've just discovered the base jump on the whatever it is peak. We really need to do a squad jump of there like transformers 3



Say whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 7, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ok, 10 hours in and I'm getting much better at killing people in the face. What a brilliant game



My aiming is atrocious.
I'm missing my target and the fucker is only a few yards away...
If I had a mouse and keyboard, I'll be king on the Xbox...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> My aiming is atrocious.
> I'm missing my target and the fucker is only a few yards away...
> If I had a mouse and keyboard, I'll be king on the Xbox...



Try adjusting the sensitivity.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Try adjusting the sensitivity.



Higher or lower?

Some players have incredible aim. 
Running and shooting...
I get overly excited during battle. I lose me head and aim all over the shop...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Higher or lower?
> 
> Some players have incredible aim.
> Running and shooting...
> I get overly excited during battle. I lose me head and aim all over the shop...



I'd say lower it. Depends if you're over or under compensating. You'll get used to it though.

As for your last comment, you better keep your shit wired tight solider.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaat?



On davamand peak on rush there's an epic base jump into the m-com stations below.

We need to get four of us, and do it. We need someone with a video capture card to film.

With the amount of us we've had regularly on it we could do a drop of 2 squads, that would shit up the enemy 



You can open your chute later than he does though, hes just a pusseh!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> On davamand peak on rush there's an epic base jump into the m-com stations below.
> 
> We need to get four of us, and do it. We need someone with a video capture card to film.
> 
> With the amount of us we've had regularly on it we could do a drop of 2 squads, that would shit up the enemy



Yep, 3rd set of M-COMS when you're attacking. It is probably the best moment in a multiplayer game ever.


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Higher or lower?
> 
> Some players have incredible aim.
> Running and shooting...
> I get overly excited during battle. I lose me head and aim all over the shop...



Lower, definitely.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 7, 2011)

Doesn't trigger auto-aim on the Xbox? With that in mind, masahiko, you might be better off going trigger > short burst > trigger > short burst.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> On davamand peak on rush there's an epic base jump into the m-com stations below.
> 
> We need to get four of us, and do it. We need someone with a video capture card to film.
> 
> ...




Totally!


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

I need a sanity check here, I've never gotten to fly a jet. On operation firestorm I stand on the runway waiting for it to spawn, with no one else around. It spawns I try to hop in but there is ALWAYS someone already in it. WTF is going on?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> I need a sanity check here, I've never gotten to fly a jet. On operation firestorm I stand on the runway waiting for it to spawn, with no one else around. It spawns I try to hop in but there is ALWAYS someone already in it. WTF is going on?



You can see empty vehicles on the spawn menu. Chances are someone spawned into it.


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You can see empty vehicles on the spawn menu. Chances are someone spawned into it.



Ah that makes sense, thanks.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> Ah that makes sense, thanks.



Your best chances of getting into a jet are at the start of a round. Next time on a plane map, get in quick and try to spawn in it.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 7, 2011)

You don't need a video capture card, hahaha, FRAPS, man, FRAPS!

Been away for a week and upon returning everyone has ranked up to 40 and I am sat on 17. 

I might even break my own rule of never playing on a SC server so I can catch up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol a week? I'm away for a day and everyone is about fifteen ranks above me. Where the hell do people find the time!?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> On davamand peak on rush there's an epic base jump into the m-com stations below.
> 
> We need to get four of us, and do it. We need someone with a video capture card to film.
> 
> ...




Just recorded my effort.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGAbVKR_gXM


----------



## grit (Nov 7, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just recorded my effort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGAbVKR_gXM



LOL and what a fucking appropriate username..


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 7, 2011)

grit said:


> LOL and what a fucking appropriate username..





I was trying to video the guy to the left of me...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 7, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just recorded my effort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGAbVKR_gXM



That looks very different to my map, are you running it in low or something? I have mine on ultra and get around 50 - 70fps but even then it doesn't run anywhere near as smooth as that. I don't entirely trust the fps.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 7, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> That looks very different to my map, are you running it in low or something? I have mine on ultra and get around 50 - 70fps but even then it doesn't run anywhere near as smooth as that. I don't entirely trust the fps.



I play it on the 360, so that's 30 fps I think.

Might have something to do with the conversion process - Hauppauge PVR to iMovie, export to HD and then upload to YouTube at 720p.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 7, 2011)

Just had an insanely fun game. Loved every minute of it. Cackling with glee throughout. I know Grand Bazaar well enough now to play with some thought and it really makes a difference.

However, the biggest difference is playing on a big screen. Have brought my PC through to the lounge and hooked it up to the surround sound. OMFG. Even at 720p (new 1080p 42" plasma on the way) it looks stunning on ultra. Sooo much better than on my 24" monitor. And the optical sound with proper surround sound is also incredible. The level of detail in the sound is mad.

Woohoo!


----------



## Supine (Nov 7, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just recorded my effort.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGAbVKR_gXM



The game looks fantastic. Your shit at bouncing though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just had an insanely fun game. Loved every minute of it. Cackling with glee throughout. I know Grand Bazaar well enough now to play with some thought and it really makes a difference.
> 
> However, the biggest difference is playing on a big screen. Have brought my PC through to the lounge and hooked it up to the surround sound. OMFG. Even at 720p (new 1080p 42" plasma on the way) it looks stunning on ultra. Sooo much better than on my 24" monitor. And the optical sound with proper surround sound is also incredible. The level of detail in the sound is mad.
> 
> Woohoo!



This is something I'd like to try. 

How's the missus with having it in the main room?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 7, 2011)

Totally fine 

It's near silent even at full load, so it's a blessing compared to the Xbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Totally fine
> 
> It's near silent even at full load, so it's a blessing compared to the Xbox.



Compared to the 'old' xbox.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 7, 2011)

Dead Cat,

I have been doing a bit of investigating and found the problem, IE9 coupled with the latest Nvidia drivers (285.62) includes a GPU accelerator function that reserves a certain amount of rending power just for IE9 tasks that never gets released to other processes. I believe the beta drivers also included this.While IE9 is open, for example Battlelog, single GPU performance is hit by up to 20% while in-game. SLI performance is more pronounced and gets hit by up to 50%. The impact is not immediate, it can take up to 2 hours (oddly) to take affect after a clean restart of Windows. This feature is on by default in IE9: Internet Options > Advanced > Accelerated Graphics. To disable, just tick 'Use Software rending instead of GPU rendering'.

Yet another reason why Battlelog is a big pile of steaming shit. IE is only doing what it is intended to do, web browsers were never meant to be a launch platform for a game and the window in which the game is played is effectively a browser window. Hence the problems.

Since turning this off I am getting upwards of 70fps on the smaller maps with everything set at Ultra and around about 50fps on the larger maps. But most importantly it plays like that!

Sadly it hasn't improved my game play any


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Totally fine
> 
> It's near silent even at full load, so it's a blessing compared to the Xbox.



Best of both worlds!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

Weapons damage chart, together with damage over different ranges and with different shot etc. Worth a bookmark!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=15


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

Definitely!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Dead Cat,
> 
> I have been doing a bit of investigating and found the problem, IE9 coupled with the latest Nvidia drivers (285.62) includes a GPU accelerator function that reserves a certain amount of rending power just for IE9 tasks that never gets released to other processes. I believe the beta drivers also included this.While IE9 is open, for example Battlelog, single GPU performance is hit by up to 20% while in-game. SLI performance is more pronounced and gets hit by up to 50%. The impact is not immediate, it can take up to 2 hours (oddly) to take affect after a clean restart of Windows. This feature is on by default in IE9: Internet Options > Advanced > Accelerated Graphics. To disable, just tick 'Use Software rending instead of GPU rendering'.
> 
> ...



A valiant effort, but he's using an XBOX


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> A valiant effort, but he's using an XBOX


 
An embarrassing xbox?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> A valiant effort, but he's using an XBOX



I think that's his point. His powerhouse of a PC wasn't getting as smooth performance as the lowly Xbox, much to his consternation, but since discovering the IE9 issue things are much improved.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Compared to the 'old' xbox.



Yeah, although the new one is still pretty huffy.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, although the new one is still pretty huffy.


 
Yeah but with the cans full of bullet whizzes and explosions, aint no thang...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

My PC isn't a powerhouse, it's carried along by an almighty crutch that is the OC graphics card. Without that, I'd be running everything on low with my fingers crossed 

So what's everyones favourite maps? I love Seine and the Bazaar in conquest (never really been much of a Rush fan) but I think Karkand will hold the best maps again, I hope they're as big as promised because the maps in BF3 aren't as grand as the ones in BF2, am pretty sure that is because all the command points are clustered together in the middle where as in BF2 they were miles apart. I'd love to see a whole battalion of tanks rumbling across a map towards a cap point as you lie in wait with RPGs, ATMs and A-10s circling over heard. Less Rush and more CQ for me, pleaese!!! 

Also looking forward to destruction being turned up - maybe on par with SP 8)

Right...... time for an all day BF3 session and rank up!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

I must say I'm preferring Conquest to Rush at the moment. Grand Bazaar and Davemand Peak are my fave so far. Team Deathmatch is good for ranking up quickly on a certain kit. I'm trying to get the SOFLAM so play TD with Recon just to grind out the kills and get the points.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

I've always preferred Conquest to Rush in Battlefield.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I prefer CQ to Rush because that is what I am used to and it encourages team play. Where as in Rush it's perfectly possible to play the CoD lone wolf and win games, but BF is not about your stats and your K/D, it is about how you perform as a team and that is why it is so satisfying when you're part of a good team in a good squad - you feel like you're contributing and not not playing a JD shoot-them-up.

SOFLAM + the guided tank shell is fucking brilliant, Chris. Couple it up with an engineer on a Javelin and a squad can decimate the armour and air support of an entire team 

(My jaw aches from grinding my teeth whilst playing haha)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say - have you got your war tapes turned on? If not, turn it on but not before you warn anyone within a mile of your vicinity. It is VERY loud. @ Chris


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Favourite maps are the island one.. Kharg or whatever.. Grand Bazaar and Caspian Border. I've always liked a countryside setting, hence liking Caspian.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, and I've always preferred conquest to rush as well.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a little bit unsure about it being deployable though as you obviously have to get LOS. I thought it would be a more portable affair. But possibly for balance, it's not.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, conquest in the countryside is somehow quintessentialy "Battlefield" for me.

You know what I miss? Golf buggies! There's a few fork-lift trucks lying about and I was gutted they weren't driveable.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

Trying to find some geeky audio stuff about War Tapes and it seems that DICE are keeping it close to their chest. It's basically amazing sound design times a hundred 8)

I wouldn't recommend it on headphones; not unless you're a fan of migraines.

(I Don't like Caspian Border, too cramped and close together (but more likely I played it to death in Beta)- and they took out the ladder in the antenna!!! GRRR!!!)


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to say - have you got your war tapes turned on? If not, turn it on but not before you warn anyone within a mile of your vicinity. It is VERY loud. @ Chris



Yeah, wartapes setting is awesome. I connected to my amp and speakers that I use for my decks. I made sure to do it during the daytime, when everyone was at work. Fuck me it was awesome. I felt a little dizzy after half an hour though so had to switch back to headphones


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I think I prefer CQ to Rush because that is what I am used to and it encourages team play. Where as in Rush it's perfectly possible to play the CoD lone wolf and win games, but BF is not about your stats and your K/D, it is about how you perform as a team and that is why it is so satisfying when you're part of a good team in a good squad - you feel like you're contributing and not not playing a JD shoot-them-up.
> 
> SOFLAM + the guided tank shell is fucking brilliant, Chris. Couple it up with an engineer on a Javelin and a squad can decimate the armour and air support of an entire team
> 
> ...



Hmm, wartapes? Don't think I do! Will checke it out tonight.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

You're missing out 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/924701-war-tapes-3-a.html


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

I always like Dice's sound options, and switch it to 'Headphones' or 'TV' or whatever I'm using.

One thing that is annoying me...the swearing. Silly stuff like "Do the fucking blah blah or we're all going to fucking die". In real life I fucking love swearing, but in the game it somehow seems a bit childish, and gives me the feeling that the game is trying too hard to be radical/reaslistic or whatever. Makes me cringe actually. A lot of games let you switch stuff like this off, and I'm annoyed I can't here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

I really do hope we get something like this when any dlc arrives:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've always preferred Conquest to Rush in Battlefield.



Me too. I only tend to play Rush mainly as a break from CQ or if the Xbox party I'm in really want to play it and I want a proper team game. At the moment I've set my server filter to CQ only.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, although the new one is still pretty huffy.



Mine is whisper quiet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yep, conquest in the countryside is somehow quintessentialy "Battlefield" for me.
> 
> You know what I miss? Golf buggies! There's a few fork-lift trucks lying about and I was gutted they weren't driveable.



Heh I miss fighting over the UAV console too to gain air cover...

Love Grand Bazaar and Operation Firestorm (think that's what it's called!).


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 8, 2011)

Have you guys encountered any players with invincibility cheats on the xbox?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Have you guys encountered any players with invincibility cheats on the xbox?



Nope.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Have you guys encountered any players with invincibility cheats on the xbox?



Yes, It's called lag.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 8, 2011)

Just getting paranoid.
I shot a bastard like twice with a shotgun, close range and he ran at me and killed me with a handgun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I really do hope we get something like this when any dlc arrives:



Pack it with C4, drive and jump out, KA-BOOM!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow. These people are insane.



> The animal rights movement, represented by PETA, have issued a press release in Germany criticizing Battlefield 3 over “animal cruelty”. Specifically, PETA points out a singleplayer mission (mission 3) in Battlefield 3 where the player has to stab a rat, and toss it away.
> 
> PETA states that the killing of even a virtual animal could inspire young people to do such acts in real life. According to PETA, recent animal cruelty cases in Germany, where youngsters engaged in animal cruelty, were inspired by video games and movies. As PETA puts it in the press release:
> ​The realistic computer game “Battlefield 3″ treats animals in a sadistic manner. The game gives players the option to kill a rat with a combat knife in the back in order to then lift it by its tail, then toss it away. Killing virtual animals can have a brutalizing effect on the young male target audience. There have been repeated cases of animal cruelty in Germany, where young people kill animals. Inspiration behind these acts often came from movies and computer games.



Er, 'killing' a digital rat in a videogame has a brutalising affect on gamers?! Really?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er, 'killing' a digital rat in a videogame has a brutalising affect on gamers?! Really?



Ever since I saw it, all I want to do is stab a rat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

Heh. Some nice gameplay footage of the upcoming Karkand map, really like the tank blowing chunks out of the building stuff!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh I miss fighting over the UAV console too to gain air cover...
> 
> Love Grand Bazaar and Operation Firestorm (think that's what it's called!).



I don't like the bigger maps like OF.. I seem to spend most of my time running to the arena only to be picked off by a sniper.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

When's the map pack out?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

December.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice 

So when are we going to get another U75 get together. I was hopeless the other night, have impreved now and I'm not quite so hopeless


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't like the bigger maps like OF.. I seem to spend most of my time running to the arena only to be picked off by a sniper.



I don't really come up against that issue tbh. Normally I ride in or spawn into a squad and don't spend much time on foot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

Mortars really are the new noob tube...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mortars really are the new noob tube...



The problem is, nobody really knows where those magic explosions are coming from so they don't bother hunting them down. The way I've counteracted is to set up a mortar and look out for the flash on the mortar map. Give the bugger a taste of his own medicine


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mortars really are the new noob tube...



Mortars aren't really that bad, not compared to the artillery anyway. The only people who seem to get relentlessly killed by them are those who sit on their sandwich boxes waiting for someone to pass their cross hairs. They don't bother me - but I do need to unlock them!


----------



## grit (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I don't like the bigger maps like OF.. I seem to spend most of my time running to the arena only to be picked off by a sniper.



Just spawn in closer to the action?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> December.



I think the PS3 crown get it ten days earlier. Most of us have probably already downloaded it and it is sat there waiting an unlock 

I Wonder what the huge maps will be like with only 24 players? They're designed for 64 players so I'd be interested to know what sacrifices they have made. They've obviously limited the player count to up D3.0 too.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

The maps are big enough to flank snipers by a wide margin - or just get on your belly and crawl. There's hundreds of ways to make it more difficult for snipers to see you let alone kill you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Mortars aren't really that bad, not compared to the artillery anyway. The only people who seem to get relentlessly killed by them are those who sit on their sandwich boxes waiting for someone to pass their cross hairs. They don't bother me - but I do need to unlock them!



On the Xbox on smaller maps they're everywhere...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow. These people are insane.
> 
> Er, 'killing' a digital rat in a videogame has a brutalising affect on gamers?! Really?



Moralising self-righteous twats seeking justice in an alternative universe...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, campers are certainly on small and large maps and on all platforms. They're not really a problem when there is only a handful of them, it's when there's half a team of them or you're unfortunate enough to have one as a SL. That's why the squad management should have a vote kick function.

As for mortars aren't anywhere near as frustrating as artillery; seen entire teams wiped out in one strike before.

I wouldn't even dignify the defenders of a rat with so much as a reply. If people ignored arseholes like that then their voice would be silent. The more it is discussed and linked to on forums the more weight their idiocy has.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I Wonder what the huge maps will be like with only 24 players? They're designed for 64 players so I'd be interested to know what sacrifices they have made. They've obviously limited the player count to up D3.0 too.



Well the maps were scaled on BF2 for the three player amounts 16, 32 and 64 as you probably know. So I imagine they will be around the size of the 32 player map. I've heard Gulf of Oman only has three flags and no jets on the console version though. That's a bit annoying.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Good game followed by a terrible game tonight. I need to learn to try a different tactic if I keep dying by taking the same approach.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well the maps were scaled on BF2 for the three player amounts 16, 32 and 64 as you probably know. So I imagine they will be around the size of the 32 player map. I've heard Gulf of Oman only has three flags and no jets on the console version though. That's a bit annoying.



Not tempted to get back into the PC side of things? I sense a warming to the idea in some of your posts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not tempted to get back into the PC side of things? I sense a warming to the idea in some of your posts.



Heh heh


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2011)

heh...whenever I wonder getting out the whole PC upgrade thing, I think about going over to the dark side.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not tempted to get back into the PC side of things? I sense a warming to the idea in some of your posts.



Do you now? 

I'd love to. But I really cannot justify the cost. Plus I'd want top notch graphics so would be easily spending £700+. I just cannot justify that seeing as I now have a laptop which I do any music work on and an xbox for the games. Plus the space. I already have my decks taking up space that a PC would occupy. Add to that the fact that most of my friends own an xbox and the case against it is strong.

You just want a gung-ho, fire pissing squad leader dont ya? Feel free to send me a machine


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 9, 2011)

Camping is real boring on BF3.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'd love to. But I really cannot justify the cost. Plus I'd want top notch graphics so would be easily spending £700+. I just cannot justify that seeing as I now have a laptop which I do any music work on and an xbox for the games. Plus the space. I already have my decks taking up space that a PC would occupy. Add to that the fact that most of my friends own an xbox and the case against it is strong.



Wow. You've been thinking hard about reasons why you shouldn't get a PC. That means you really, really want one


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 9, 2011)

Got in a good squad with some mates on conquest last night, and I got the MVP achievement unlocked! 30 gamerpoints, and it felt gooood!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

I am reading the reviews of CoD, surely that many negative reviews has to be some mass troll by BF3 fans? The game is shite and very out dated but it doesn't profess to be anything else. It is a shoot them up for the small minded, the easily entertained and those who aren't really after anything as immersive as BF3 or RO2. Some people just want a basic game and a pure shooter.

I find it all a bit odd: consoles vs PC, MW3 vs BF3, etc. It's like all the people on youtube who leave comments suddenly replaced youtube for a computer game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

I like CoD for it's simplicity and it's tableaus. Shoot, run, shoot, run. Nice.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Do you now?
> 
> I'd love to. But I really cannot justify the cost. Plus I'd want top notch graphics so would be easily spending £700+. I just cannot justify that seeing as I now have a laptop which I do any music work on and an xbox for the games. Plus the space. I already have my decks taking up space that a PC would occupy. Add to that the fact that most of my friends own an xbox and the case against it is strong.
> 
> You just want a gung-ho, fire pissing squad leader dont ya? Feel free to send me a machine



Did you just think of a random price? 

You can build a computer more than capable of running BF3 for less than £300.

AMD Athlon X4 2.6 = £25
Motherboard = £25
DDR3 = £40
PSU = £50
Case = £30
DX11 GPU = <£100

I Am going to upgrade mine considerably though and probably will spend around £1700+ but I am a massive geek with a very small penis. I'll make up for this by purchasing a 120GB 300MB/Sec SSD, 16GB DDR3, 1000W PSU, two liquid cooled 560s, and Intel i7 990x. The CPU is nearly £750 new! Never really bought myself anything as expensive before, I don't need a car, my rent is relatively low so I am spending what most people would spend on a holiday, car, an Apple Mac or even a three piece suite on a computer. Chances are though, I'll chicken out of spending so much money when it comes to check out and instead waste it on the usual vices of booze, drugs and heart break.

I realise I probably sound like I am showing off there but really am not, I'd just like to treat myself this once. There's a pleasure for me in building computers *blush*


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2011)

Well if you can afford it...are you going to notice any difference over a £1000 rig though?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I like CoD for it's simplicity and it's tableaus. Shoot, run, shoot, run. Nice.



Exactly. It isn't my thing but that does not mean it is shite and if you enjoy it - so what?: For me CoD's biggest problem is the community and the fans, one which BF3 is increasingly becoming similar too.



Global Stoner said:


> Well if you can afford it...are you going to notice any difference over a £1000 rig though?



I'd never normally be able to afford it so whilst I can I am going to 

I'll be able to get away with my SWAP file and be able to boot up from cold in less than 10 seconds! But true, most applications and games won't utilise the rig but for me, it's more of a geek thing for me. I guess it's a bit like those people who own super fast cars, you don't really notice the difference on British roads because they're too small, the speed limit etc, but knowing it is there is a pleasure in it's self 

I am hoping Photoshop will run smoothly on it. I find CS5.5 very clunky and hesitant when loading several RAW files at once.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Did you just think of a random price?



Not at all, I just know what it would cost to get a decent system. The case I had in mind 2 years ago was £120 alone!! Plus I would want to go down the SSD route. So for me, £700 would be minimum spend.

I'm the same, I have a fair amount of disposable income but being a drummer and a DJ aint cheap. VInyl is like a crack addiction.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Did you just think of a random price?
> 
> You can build a computer more than capable of running BF3 for less than £300.



..and a monitor, HDD etc..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 9, 2011)

I had an amazing time online with MW2....for about a month then it just became quite ridiculous with glitchers and "kidz". MW3 is in all probability superb online, for now.

Still prefer the team play ofBF though.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> ..and a monitor, HDD etc..



1TB SATA is what, £30 - £50? I have only looked at the prices of SSD ones. I was also assuming he'd use the same display for the PC as he does for the console and it wasn't his main TV. Assumptions, mother of all...

Still you can build a very capable PC for next to nothing, the price is ludicrously cheap now. nVidia are also releasing a new chip soon that claims to be 50% more efficient, making prices drop even further.

Are you on BF3 or are you still in love with your macs and consoles?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 9, 2011)

I was an avid player of CounterStrike and UT, then I moved to consoles....now it's impossible to go back.

I tried Counterstrike again recently and I've completely lost the ability to play with a mouse and keyboard, I struggle to control MineCraft ffs. Plus I love my sofa too much these days.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Not at all, I just know what it would cost to get a decent system. The case I had in mind 2 years ago was £120 alone!! Plus I would want to go down the SSD route. So for me, £700 would be minimum spend.
> 
> I'm the same, I have a fair amount of disposable income but being a drummer and a DJ aint cheap. VInyl is like a crack addiction.



Aahhh so you're not willing to make to with cheaper stuff. It's a horrible affliction, especially when the missus / fella / camgirl expects your philosophy to extend to buying her presents


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

My case. Black, silent with no lights or LEDs (I removed them or painted over them with matt black enamel paint).






Fucking hell this forum software is shit, now I can see why Xenforo were paying site owners to use it. I bet some numpty on here thought they were quids in, getting money for using this software!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I was an avid player of CounterStrike and UT, then I moved to consoles....now it's impossible to go back.
> 
> I tried Counterstrike again recently and I've completely lost the ability to play with a mouse and keyboard, I struggle to control MineCraft ffs. Plus I love my sofa too much these days.



I felt a similar sofa bond, hence moving my PC into the lounge. It really is the perfect setup:

Beefy but near silent PC (Core i5 sandy bridge, 8GB ram, SSD, OCd 6870, 2TB storage)
37" HD TV
5.1 surround sound home cinema system (or 5.1 headphones for when the Mrs is asleep in the next room)
La-zee-boy style leather chair that can be dragged in front of the telly
Wireless mouse and keyboard
Xbox controller
XBMC installed on PC
XMBC remote on my Galaxy S2

For the first time in years of tinkering, I've finally reached living room media nirvana


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

I want a lazyboy beanbag but my dog would ruin it :*(



mwgdrwg said:


> I was an avid player of CounterStrike and UT, then I moved to consoles....now it's impossible to go back.
> 
> I tried Counterstrike again recently and I've completely lost the ability to play with a mouse and keyboard, I struggle to control MineCraft ffs. Plus I love my sofa too much these days.



I have always been a PC gamer for online and LAN stuff. Much prefer it for when there's just me sat in front of the screen but if there's a few of us or if she wants to play, then it is always the console.

There's no way I could play a FPS as well as I can in a PC with a joypad. Snap to targets or not I find it like trying to change gear with my mouth.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Are you on BF3 or are you still in love with your macs and consoles?



Playing BF3 on Xbox at moment. Played with those guys ^^ last night but on the opposing team.  Only PC I have in the house is an XPS lappy for work.

I used to be a huge PC gamer, just can't be bothered anymore, the simplicity of consoles (I have all 3) works for me. (and the Mrs)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

I used keyboard and mouse sat on the sofa. Keyboard on lap, mouse on rigid matt on arm of sofa. Dead comfy.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't suppose anyone has any thoughts on the Bulldozer? Thinking of getting one to make a small gaming PC for my nephew's Christmas present. I tend to ignore the OCUK kids because they're all seem to be materialistic elitist tossers, brand obsessed too.

I was going to pop along and give these boys a game but they're all on the Xbox and I don't see any BL links


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> There's no way I could play a FPS as well as I can in a PC with a joypad. Snap to targets or not I find it like trying to change gear with my mouth.



You'd be surprised how you get used to it. No doubt I would be better with my trusty old mouse and keyboard, it'll do for now. And I'm true hardcore, I've turned aim assist OFF


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

I Am 5,000 dpi to I die (which is more often than I'd like  )

Mmmmm I love my Rat.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

BF3 Thread: 42 pages and growing

MW3 Thread: 3 Pages  and sinking

Right, got to go - spent the last hour chatting shit on this thread


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2011)

Jesus Christ man, have you ever had sex with a woman?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

Sex? Well, sort of, I couldn't work out why she slapped me when I asked if we could do 'this' through Skype 

Don't get me started on photography, am worse


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

That mouse scares me.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

Check this out, how different camos effect your heat signature. American Spec ops seems to give the best result with only your face being visible.

http://imgur.com/a/VbH10


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2011)

That looks like a transformer.

Or a stealth mouse.

Is it a stealth mouse?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Wow. You've been thinking hard about reasons why you shouldn't get a PC. That means you really, really want one


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> That looks like a transformer.
> 
> Or a stealth mouse.
> 
> Is it a stealth mouse?



It is another penis extension 

http://www.ebuyer.com/241398-cyborg-r-a-t-7-laser-gaming-mouse-5600dpi-ccb437080002-04-1

It does make a difference. Sniping is so much easier and if you turn it up to max you can spin a heli around in BF3 on a six pence, and despite it looks it is very comfortable. Think I still prefer my Logitech G500 though so it may find it's way to my nephew's gaming rig. 

(Used to use a bog standard optical mouse but I bought it with some vouchers I won. There's no way I'd pay £90 for a mouse and although it does make a difference it's not worth £90!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyway...saw someone last night who was ranked 49! Was like jesus have you done nothing but play this game since launch?


----------



## electroplated (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm on multiplayer at last - my xbox live membership wouldn't let me update bank card.... no idea what's going on yet, just finished the single player bit!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 9, 2011)

Played against a few last night that had max rank...there was no number against them, just a winged symbol?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2011)

Wtf?!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 10, 2011)

Boosters. Finding a corner of the map and kill/revive/kill/revive/kill/revive/kill/revive. Also, another I've seen is an opposing player damaging and EOD bot and then the player controlling repairing it. Rinse and repeat = massive points.

No doubt their accounts will be banned/reset eventually.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

Is Co-op mode online or two people sat side by side?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

Online. Can be good fun!! Plus there are certain weapons you can only unlock by playing co-op.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Online. Can be good fun!! Plus there are certain weapons you can only unlock by playing co-op.



Ok, cheers. Thought it was just two sat side by side.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

Fucking shit last night.
I was in a shit team against an amazing team (they all had RUS in their name).
I am so shit.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Fucking shit last night.
> I was in a shit team against an amazing team (they all had RUS in their name).
> I am so shit.



You need to start playing with us chum.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You need to start playing with us chum.



I'm trying to get to a better level. I'm good at tracking enemy target down.
It's just my aiming is so slow. I will see my enemy before he sees me. I always miss the first few shots.
And then get killed in the face...

I think I'll need to shadow you guys a bit...

Do you invite each other when someone is online?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> I'm trying to get to a better level. I'm good at tracking enemy target down.
> It's just my aiming is so slow. I will see my enemy before he sees me. I always miss the first few shots.
> And then get killed in the face...
> 
> ...



Yep, you start up a squad and (in theory, bit hit and miss at the moment) it places you into a squad on the same side. Then away yo go.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yep, you start up a squad and (in theory, bit hit and miss at the moment) it places you into a squad on the same side. Then away yo go.



Okay...
I'm only a level 5 so am limited in any team


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Okay...
> I'm only a level 5 so am limited in any team



That's not a problem. Lets help you rank up.

What classes have you been playing? Which ones have you been enjoying?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> That's not a problem. Lets help you rank up.
> 
> What classes have you been playing? Which ones have you been enjoying?



Engineer.
On PC, my style was Assault. But on xbox, cos I'm so slow at aiming, I can't play my normal game - so I get killed real easy.

You?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Engineer.
> On PC, my style was Assault. But on xbox, cos I'm so slow at aiming, I can't play my normal game - so I get killed real easy.
> 
> You?



Are you around tonight? Maybe we can play some co-op together. Helps with aiming practice.

I play a mix of Assault, Support and Engineer. Recon when needed. It's all about getting good with each class I think. Plus finding what weapon/sight combos work well for you. For the more open maps I generally go for a zoom sight (ACOG) and for the more tight, urban maps I switch to a Reflex or Holo sight as it aims down the sight quicker and helps with target acquisition.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Are you around tonight? Maybe we can play some co-op together. Helps with aiming practice.
> 
> I play a mix of Assault, Support and Engineer. Recon when needed. It's all about getting good with each class I think. Plus finding what weapon/sight combos work well for you. For the more open maps I generally go for a zoom sight (ACOG) and for the more tight, urban maps I switch to a Reflex or Holo sight as it aims down the sight quicker and helps with target acquisition.



Not sure, my brother is over and has hijacked the TV.
I may be on...I'll message you on the xbox...if you're on...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Not sure, my brother is over and has hijacked the TV.
> I may be on...I'll message you on the xbox...if you're on...



Probably better to PM me on here. But then again I'm probably having a session tonight anyway


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got my first Nemesis Ribbon...then got disconnected.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

Will be on later if anyone is about?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2011)

Indeeeeeeeeeeeed sir!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

Very tentative crossing of fingers...disabled UPnP on my router and got through two rounds of rush without being booted.

Should level up faster now and it makes it worth while getting involved in the longer games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent x2!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2011)

Had a good lesson tonight in how a great game can be ruined by a shit net connection...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 13, 2011)

Was playing Damavand Peak tonight and was in the tunnel. Shot an RPG at a tank, which was covered in C4. The tank blew up killing both the gunner and driver plus six engineers which were surrounding it.

I was grinning like a wanking chimp for hours after 

8 kills and a tank with one rocket. Fucking buzzing 



Kanda said:


> Is Co-op mode online or two people sat side by side?



Online, good to play with a mate using voice coms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Christ alive I just played with a bunch of fucking useless cunts! Actually lost count of the number of dumb ass things they did.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Man look at this shit! I'm so crap at jets it's not funny!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't even stepped inside a jet since the Beta, going to get myself a joystick and lock one of our servers with a password before I embarrass myself 

Going to try a bit of SQDM tonight for a change.


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought an xbox 360 today with battlefield.  I'm in desperate need of a hdmi cable.  It's so difficult to identify enemies at the moment!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Gamertag?


----------



## Xanadu (Nov 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Gamertag?


Haven't got it in front of me.  Will post it tomorrow.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Gamertag?



I'm on a PC, dude


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Haven't got it in front of me.  Will post it tomorrow.



Cool.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Man look at this shit! I'm so crap at jets it's not funny!




The few times I've tried I normally only get a few feet of the runway!

I'm tempted to have a play connecting a 360 controller up and switching when I get in an aircraft.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Won't be playing BF3 for a long time, I don't think. Been sucked into Skyrim. What a game


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2011)

thats dragons and shit innit.....

"oh noez, the enemy +15 mana level, so I need to drink this +18 magic potion to up my level, but I then need a wizard companion to cast a shrinking spell on me so I can stealth my way through the castle, to reach the alter of <insert unpronounceable name> in order to teleport myself to the 7th layer of a new world called <insert more ludicrous name>"

That type of thing yeah?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup - although not all fussy like some RPGs. It's insanely good. Rightly getting 10/10s all over the place. Worth a squizz even if you're usually strictly 'guns and ammo'.

With BF3, MW3, FIFA 12 and the new Deus Ex as well, it's been an immense autumn for gaming.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just the thought of RPG's make me feel a bit queasy tbh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Just the thought of RPG's make me feel a bit queasy tbh.



You mean you didn't even try Fallout?!


----------



## grit (Nov 14, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> You mean you didn't even try Fallout?!



I'm with sim667, fallout, borderlands and all that stuff bores me to fucking tears. Any game where I feel I should have a spreadsheet open on another monitor doesn't last long on the hard drive.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would you need a spreadsheet? Bethesda games are more about the action and combat than the details. Never played Borderlands, but I didn't think it was a RPG.

Open your minds, boys


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 14, 2011)

I love jRPG's. Xenoblade Chronicles on the Wii was the last great one I played.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to, way more than I liked WRPGs, but these days I've switched allegiances. The action RPG style is very playable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2011)

grit said:


> I'm with sim667, fallout, borderlands and all that stuff bores me to fucking tears. Any game where I feel I should have a spreadsheet open on another monitor doesn't last long on the hard drive.



Eh boarderlands was an FPS with a few token RPG elements thrown in. I'm with you in general though, they're not normally my style of game.


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 14, 2011)

Right, does anybody fancy a game swap? I´ve got Assassins Creed Brotherhood and a few other bits and peices, will swap for Battlefield....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

grit said:


> I'm with sim667, fallout, borderlands and all that stuff bores me to fucking tears. Any game where I feel I should have a spreadsheet open on another monitor doesn't last long on the hard drive.



I played about two hours of Fallout 3 and loved it but couldn't get on to play it for a couple weeks, went back and just couldn't get back in to it and never found the time to give is a full proper play. I used to LOVE RPG's back in the day but as an adult I just don't have the consistent time available to play them the way they deserve...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

Very happy to hear this, while mortas aren't ruining the game in quite the same way that the choppers did on MW2 they ain't far off on some maps.



> If you’ve played Battlefield 3 — and of course you have — you’ve no doubt come across the most hated weapon in Battlefield 3:​the mortar​. The mortar gives the support class the ability to fire mortars over a long distance, and especially on small maps like​​Seine Crossing​, it’s easy to spam the enemy. For this reason, mortars have notorious in Battlefield 3, and have become just as hated as sniper campers.​DICE has noticed the mortar spam, and according to gameplay designer Alan Kertz, they’re looking into countering the mortars in Battlefield 3. He offered a few thoughts via Twitter, including:​Seriously considering MAVs as a counter to Mortars. ECM jammers could destroy the Mortar with a few hits. Looking for feedback.


----------



## elbows (Nov 14, 2011)

Mortars have become a noticeable problem as time has gone on, so I think they will do something about it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2011)

Well the fact that they've raised it pretty much says they are going to.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I haven't even stepped inside a jet since the Beta, going to get myself a joystick and lock one of our servers with a password before I embarrass myself
> 
> Going to try a bit of SQDM tonight for a change.



game controller is easier. i havre used both and the game controller makes flying both choppers and planes way way easier. just remember to remap your key bindings


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Just the thought of RPG's make me feel a bit queasy tbh.



then avoid playing conquest on metro then. rpg fest city.

although having said this its a great way to lvl up support and medics.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pingu said:


> then avoid playing conquest on metro then. rpg fest city.
> 
> although having said this its a great way to lvl up support and medics.



I think you'll find RPG city is the market bazaar one


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm getting better!!

I sniped 3 players in a role.

Probably be shit again tonight.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I think you'll find RPG city is the market bazaar one


try metro..

stand near b and wait for the rpg fest


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I think you'll find RPG city is the market bazaar one



No pingu is right point b in metro is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen for spam. That whole map is fucking horribly broken.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

although if you are support or medic you can get shit loads of points by just dropping packages and using a defib (if medic)


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

Pingu said:


> although if you are support or medic you can get shit loads of points by just dropping packages and using a defib (if medic)



Stairwell, right hand side leading up to the locker rooms at B. Point heaven. I got around 3000 points just by re supplying the 'nade spammers.


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

Pingu said:


> although if you are support or medic you can get shit loads of points by just dropping packages and using a defib (if medic)



Yeah thats what I usually end up doing, just hang back with de-fib and rack up the points. Rarely attempt to engage the madness. De-fib I think is one of the most underrated tools in the game.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah thats what I usually end up doing, just hang back with de-fib and rack up the points. Rarely attempt to engage the madness. De-fib I think is one of the most underrated tools in the game.



And sometimes the most annoying.

I fucking hate rambo medics in some matches. Don't revive me just to get killed again FOOL! I know you can accept or deny the revive but sometimes you don't even get a chance!!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

so you die again.. and we get another 20 points, result!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2011)

Pingu said:


> although if you are support or medic you can get shit loads of points by just dropping packages and using a defib (if medic)



Support seems easier for this, people hardly ever drop supplies, yet throw medi packs around a lot more. Plus you don't have to reload so often.


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> And sometimes the most annoying.
> 
> I fucking hate rambo medics in some matches. Don't revive me just to get killed again FOOL! I know you can accept or deny the revive but sometimes you don't even get a chance!!



100 points, is a 100 points


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

grit said:


> 100 points, is a 100 points



But a ticket lost for your team. You should be ashamed.


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> But a ticket lost for your team. You should be ashamed.



Fuck em and all their shit driving skills 

Anyway If someone dies and I revive them and die, it all evens out


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

grit said:


> Fuck em and all their shit driving skills
> 
> Anyway If someone dies and I revive them and die, it all evens out



PC noob


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> But a ticket lost for your team. You should be ashamed.



Not really, as they would've got a ticket back when they revived you.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not really, as they would've got a ticket back when they revived you.


 
Sssssssshhhhhhh. I'm trying to correct terrible behaviour by lying


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Sssssssshhhhhhh. I'm trying to correct terrible behaviour by lying



Hehe, quite right. Kill the assailant if possible, then revive the victim.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Hehe, quite right. Kill the assailant if possible, then revive the victim.



Indeed. Because if they die whilst recklessly trying to revive, then you have lost 2 tickets instead of one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Indeed. Because if they die whilst recklessly trying to revive, then you have lost 2 tickets instead of one.



Yeah, though I can sympathise. Lack of revives on Metro can be annoying, and I usually go defib-crazy there.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, though I can sympathise. Lack of revives on Metro can be annoying, and I usually go defib-crazy there.



I think with Metro, it's a free for all. Unless you're in the [ODD] squad, then we talking all them flags and killin' fools


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I think with Metro, it's a free for all. Unless you're in the [ODD] squad, then we talking all them flags and killin' fools



When is the next ODD game, haven't been on much recently as the missus has been hogging the tv for X Factor (why is it on Saturday AND Sunday!?!?!)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> When is the next ODD game, haven't been on much recently as the missus has been hogging the tv for X Factor (why is it on Saturday AND Sunday!?!?!)



Buy another screen 

Or even better a PC


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> When is the next ODD game, haven't been on much recently as the missus has been hogging the tv for X Factor (why is it on Saturday AND Sunday!?!?!)



Well I've been playing pretty much every day. The one thing that I find restrictive is the inability to set up a private match. As at the moment you have to try and find an empty server so more than 4 of you can join. A bloody hard task. We could easily get a whole team of 12 on one side. We would DESTROY the opposition!!!!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 15, 2011)

grit said:


> No pingu is right point b in metro is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen for spam. That whole map is fucking horribly broken.



I have played both maps plenty enough to know.

It's firing the RPGs constantly down the alleyway on bazaar makes me laugh, got 4 kills of one rocket the other day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I have played both maps plenty enough to know.
> 
> It's firing the RPGs constantly down the alleyway on bazaar makes me laugh, got 4 kills of one rocket the other day.



That a liberal application of claymores.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2011)

im proper rubbish  and seem to be playing with both an xbox controller and mouse and keyboard during the same game...

must put more time in but i keep on getting stuck in Skyrim..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well I've been playing pretty much every day. The one thing that I find restrictive is the inability to set up a private match. As at the moment you have to try and find an empty server so more than 4 of you can join. A bloody hard task. We could easily get a whole team of 12 on one side. We would DESTROY the opposition!!!!



Can't you just use the server browser, click the stick to go in advanced settings and then limit it by server population? I was looking at where they'd hidden "hardcore" mode, and am sure there was something there...


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can't you just use the server browser, click the stick to go in advanced settings and then limit it by server population? I was looking at where they'd hidden "hardcore" mode, and am sure there was something there...



You really just need to have admin on your own server for that sort of thing to work.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad I don't have this game. I don't think I would leave the house.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

grit said:


> You really just need to have admin on your own server for that sort of thing to work.



No, this was on Xbox. I'll look for a screenshot.

eta: Here's a PS3 screenshot, it's exactly the same on 360. Not quite what I had in mind, but you can search for Servers based on the number of players....so if you had 12 ODD players, you could search for servers with 5+ or 10+players. It's gotta help.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can't you just use the server browser, click the stick to go in advanced settings and then limit it by server population? I was looking at where they'd hidden "hardcore" mode, and am sure there was something there...



Yep, but it's hard to find an empty server. And even if you do, team balance kicks in and will split you all up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can't you just use the server browser, click the stick to go in advanced settings and then limit it by server population? I was looking at where they'd hidden "hardcore" mode, and am sure there was something there...



On the PC it's a shit setting though, sort by players and it does it by the maximum number of players rather then free slots.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

you can also filter by free slots on pc.

1-5
6-10
10+

which works fine


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well I've been playing pretty much every day. The one thing that I find restrictive is the inability to set up a private match. As at the moment you have to try and find an empty server so more than 4 of you can join. A bloody hard task. We could easily get a whole team of 12 on one side. We would DESTROY the opposition!!!!



That's the dream brother, that's the dream.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Pingu said:


> game controller is easier. i havre used both and the game controller makes flying both choppers and planes way way easier. just remember to remap your key bindings



See, I know someone who said the exact opposite 

Been having loads of fun with the SOFLAM and Javelin tonight


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well I've been playing pretty much every day. The one thing that I find restrictive is the inability to set up a private match. As at the moment you have to try and find an empty server so more than 4 of you can join. A bloody hard task. We could easily get a whole team of 12 on one side. We would DESTROY the opposition!!!!



What platform? We have a server that is ranked number 2 in the UK and the other is about 12 but our SQDM is nearly always empty and the Rush server always has space on it too.

Still got a BC2 server thats rank 20th in the world but probably only because theres 20 BC2 servers  inthe world now


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

ok - i seem to getting a little better - how do i hook up with U75 players online? - i've got Battlelog sorted and my name is discodave2000 - cheers


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2011)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> ok - i seem to getting a little better - how do i hook up with U75 players online? - i've got Battlelog sorted and my name is discodave2000 - cheers



What you playing on? PC? Xbox? PS3?

I'll add you on Battlelog. BeardyDrummers the name.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

PS3 - cheers


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

i think i figured out how to search on Battlelog ! wooh woo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

Taking a little break from B3 while I plough through Halo CE-A. Will probably be back on in the late part of the week.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2011)

im pretty sure im simbolini on battlelog


----------



## electroplated (Nov 16, 2011)

I eventually got signed in to battlelog and it tells me it doesn't fully support macs... am I going to miss much?
Not really sure whether I need to use it or not...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nah not much. I just used my PC at work to set it up on my gamertag.

Everything but that works fine on macs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

electroplated said:


> I eventually got signed in to battlelog and it tells me it doesn't fully support macs... am I going to miss much?
> Not really sure whether I need to use it or not...



That only seems relevant if you launch the game from there...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

electroplated said:


> I eventually got signed in to battlelog and it tells me it doesn't fully support macs... am I going to miss much?
> Not really sure whether I need to use it or not...



Battlelog is awful. They pretty much force you to use IE9 or Chrome.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't see what's so awful about it? It's only a stats tracker?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep. It's a neat way to look at numbers is all.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2011)

Plus it means I don't need to turn my xbox on to see if anyone is playing or not.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> .



Speak your mind sir...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I don't see what's so awful about it? It's only a stats tracker?



You're on the xbox so you don't have to go through the loops of Battlelog to play a game. Gone are the days where you simply clicked on a desktop icon to play and be in on a server in matter of seconds, now you have to:

- Download a browser called Chrome or update to IE9 if you don't already own it.

- Download another program called Origin.

- Download a plugin for Chrome so you can use Battlelog.

Then once you have done all that you have (everytime you want to play) to:

- Login to Origin

- Launch Chrome

- Login to Battlelog

- Find you favourite server.

- Hope there is room because you can't queue

- Click join and wait about 90 seconds whilst the game fires up

- By which time your space has already gone so you have to close the game

- Find another server.

- Keep your fingers cross the spot is not taken

- And in all likelihood it'll probably crash on loading

- Wait 90 seconds again..

- Close game because server is full.

- Repeat until you get in.

It's a great big bloated pile of shit. It is a good stats tracker but it should not be used as a platform to launch the game from.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> It is a good stats tracker but it should not be used as a platform to launch the game from.



Based on your post, more than fair enough!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Even as a server admin I can't just jump onto a server and join because the admin tools are still in development and a bit ropey at best.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

I Got sick of waiting once and nuked the entire russian team just so I could get in


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2011)

I get in, sit down, light a cigarette, turn on the Xbox and have to stub it out half way through as the game/server instance is about to start.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought you were on my server last night, dude. Some bloke called Kaneda. They drove a tank straight into the river on Seine Crossing. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I thought you were on my server last night, dude. Some bloke called Kaneda. They drove a tank straight into the river on Seine Crossing. Fucking idiots.



I'm DireKanda, on Xbox.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Request sent


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> - By which time your space has already gone so you have to close the game



I agree witi everything except that point once a connection to the server is established, your slot is reserved.


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Entertaining c4 skills


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

grit said:


> I agree witi everything except that point once a connection to the server is established, your slot is reserved.



Not if someone is still loading the game. It shows up as an empty slot in BL. 

Although they may have since fixed that.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> Then once you have done all that you have (everytime you want to play) to:
> 
> - Login to Origin
> 
> ...



The later steps can be tedious but I don't have to do these three, I just double-click the battlefield 3 icon on the desktop and all these other steps happen automatically, quickly & without the need for user interaction.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Plus it means I don't need to turn my xbox on to see if anyone is playing or not.



Ah I do this with an iPhone app.


----------



## grit (Nov 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah I do this with an iPhone app.



Does DICE expose an API?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Does DICE expose an API?



Ah no idea it shows Xbox live data, basically it's a buddy list showing what people are playing like you see on your friends list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd love a proper official battlelog app though!


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

I Don't think it is something I'd use. If I am at my computer I'll just look to see who is online and if I am not then well it is because I don't wish to play the game. I can see the advantage for you consolers though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2011)

Had an awesome few games last night, my ridiculously crap k/d  and w/l ratio's are always improving (yet still dire).

Yes I know it's about teamwork, I played recon last night and was having so many spot assists, helping my team mates destroy the other team (withoug getting many points myself).


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 18, 2011)

It is all about team work and all that jazz but you feel much better with a decent k/d 

My skill level is -23 after I got my "shit pushed in" last night.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

My skill is -211 although dont know if that's getting booted of so many servers before I got the router sorted. On the plus side my accuracy is up to 8.9%

I still suck I know, but I'm defiantly getting better.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 18, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Had an awesome few games last night, my ridiculously crap k/d and w/l ratio's are always improving (yet still dire).
> 
> Yes I know it's about teamwork*, I played recon last night *and was having so many spot assists, helping my team mates destroy the other team (withoug getting many points myself).



I'm practicing on sniping...
getting pretty good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

I fucking hate snipers. But not as much as twats with tactical lights. I've got a few few friendly fire kills now as the moment one is in my face I start shooting at it.

Red dot sights though I'm starting to dislike less, if the player ain't that great they give me warning to move and kill them


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 18, 2011)

Shine a light in my face and you get kicked from the server and lose all your points / ribbons and unlocks for that round.

If it's accidental or can't be helped fine but when it is down to simple foolishness they get a kick. If they're trolling with it they get banned.

Recon players: handy
Snipers: selfish waste of skin


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 18, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I fucking hate snipers. But not as much as twats with tactical lights. I've got a few few friendly fire kills now as the moment one is in my face I start shooting at it.
> 
> Red dot sights though I'm starting to dislike less, if the player ain't that great they give me warning to move and kill them



So you shoot straight away at tactical lights.

As for sniping, I can't seem to get head shots on first shoot.
Practice I guess.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 18, 2011)

Bullet drop, dude. Aim above their head, well above their head. I still haven't beaten my longest head shot of 330m but I mostly recon instead of sit and snipe.

Am in love with my SOFLAM <3


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> So you shoot straight away at tactical lights.



Yup...just sometimes the wrong side. Thing is if I don't and it's the enemy I'm dead before I figured it out. I still think they are way way to bright when used outside.


----------



## grit (Nov 19, 2011)

My gut reaction is to fire off a few rounds at a close combat tacical light (dont think I've ever played on a server that has friendly fire though), I find it amusing when snipers use them, as its just a big sign that says, I'm here shoot me!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)

Patch coming:



> Bring more polish to the game
> Stability improvements
> Weapon balancing
> Squad control functionality
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2011)

Played B3 on a mates PS3 tonight, was watching closely to see if it was especially better looking than the 360 version and tbh I couldn't see anything dramatically different. Think their might have been less jaggies but apart from that not much different in terms of graphical detail or frame-rate (frame-rate being the main thing given graphical detail doesn't HUGE bearing on how a game plays).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played B3 on a mates PS3 tonight, was watching closely to see if it was especially better looking than the 360 version and tbh I couldn't see anything dramatically different. Think their might have been less jaggies but apart from that not much different in terms of graphical detail or frame-rate (frame-rate being the main thing given graphical detail doesn't HUGE bearing on how a game plays).



Did he have all the settings cranked up and at 1080p


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2011)

Coudn't say, will ask.

Have to say, I got so bored of there being three snow maps on BC2 but now I miss them! Would love a good snow map for B3...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Coudn't say, will ask.
> 
> Have to say, I got so bored of there being three snow maps on BC2 but now I miss them! Would love a good snow map for B3...



Actually ignore my post, I misread that as PC. Sorry.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


>



I misread it that you saw it being on PC. PS3 and Xbox have default  graphical settings, the difference between the graphics on BF3 on PC with everything on ultra and full anti aliasing is a huge leap from the standard settings of a mid range card.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh right, heh did think 'blimey, didn't know PS3 had graphical settings!' too.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been slightly sidetracked with F1 2001 and GT5 and the racing chair!!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 21, 2011)

am loving the canister shell, irnv combo on the mbt.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2011)

Got snagged by a claymore for the first time tonight, actually surprised it's taken nearly a month before that happened!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 22, 2011)

good for mcom stations but easier to avoid than in cod


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 22, 2011)

Pingu said:


> good for mcom stations but easier to avoid than in cod



If in doubt, chuck a grenade is my motto


----------



## grit (Nov 22, 2011)

I love this game but fuck me using Origin is a horrible experience. They even managed to fuck up something simple like updating a game


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2011)

I havent played for a good few days, anyone around tomorrow night for a sesh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 22, 2011)

It's great, they lie about entrance requirements else the lastest alienware rig wouldn't run it.

It not a bad engine, runs very well, mess abotu with HBSO filltering if you have probs.

When do the limited edition maps come out?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2011)

Big patch for the xbox, over a 150mbs...hopefully this will sort the squad stuff and get rid of that stupid amount of glare tac lights have in broad daylight.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Big patch for the xbox, over a 150mbs...hopefully this will sort the squad stuff and get rid of that stupid amount of glare tac lights have in broad daylight.



It doesn't seem to have sorted out anything. Tac lights still bright and squad system still messed up


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 23, 2011)

Reading the official patch notes thread on Battlelog, it says that the patch is for PC only.

So either the patch we downloaded is not "active" yet due to certification or it was for something else. Cannot see what though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah saw them too...odd must be not certified then...

On a related note I'm finding I'm getting increasingly annoyed with the sheer stupidity of strangers in squads; people don't spot, or return fire, or fucking support! What is it with these idiots don't they know this ain't CoD!!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> On a related note I'm finding I'm getting increasingly annoyed with the sheer stupidity of strangers in squads; people don't spot, or return fire, or fucking support! What is it with these idiots don't they know this ain't CoD!!



I know. I was following some idiot round for a couple of minutes, firing at his feet to let him know I wanted ammo. The "request ammo" sound rarely works.

They should have included a mandatory tutorial before you play online. Even BF2 had that voice-over the first time you used something in the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I know. I was following some idiot round for a couple of minutes, firing at his feet to let him know I wanted ammo. The "request ammo" sound rarely works.
> 
> They should have included a mandatory tutorial before you play online. Even BF2 had that voice-over the first time you used something in the game.



Yeah and the number fuckers that jump in a jeep, see me running toward them and just drive off..! DICE do need to sort the audio for requests ASAP.

A short tutorial might actually be worthwhile, too many CoD style lone wolves on the game ime...


----------



## grit (Nov 23, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Reading the official patch notes thread on Battlelog, it says that the patch is for PC only.
> 
> So either the patch we downloaded is not "active" yet due to certification or it was for something else. Cannot see what though.



Yeah its delayed on consoles while it goes through certification at the moment. Agreed with the audio communication, I REALLY miss being able to beep the horn on jeeps to get someones attention.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 24, 2011)

Just seen that most of the problems with tac lights/squads will be fixed in the next patch that's already being worked on.

Expect to see that around post Karkand release I imagine.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 24, 2011)

If its anything like the PC patch

tac lights are not as much a PITA as they were but are still annoying
IR range is reduced
squad stuff is better


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah and the number fuckers that jump in a jeep, see me running toward them and just drive off..! DICE do need to sort the audio for requests ASAP.
> 
> A short tutorial might actually be worthwhile, too many CoD style lone wolves on the game ime...



Amount of bullets I've wasted firing at jeeps and tanks that fuck off without stopping. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Pingu (Nov 24, 2011)

use an rpg... seems to get their attention

oooh and the repairbot stat padding thing has been fixed too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Amount of bullets I've wasted firing at jeeps and tanks that fuck off without stopping. Grrrrrr!



Yep...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Got snagged by a claymore for the first time tonight, actually surprised it's taken nearly a month before that happened!



I put down a number of claymores tonight, got four kills and none of them have registered on Battle Log 

Not the first time it's happened.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## grit (Nov 25, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I put down a number of claymores tonight, got four kills and none of them have registered on Battle Log
> 
> Not the first time it's happened.
> 
> Anyone else had this?



Is it possible the server wasnt ranked?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 25, 2011)

grit said:


> Is it possible the server wasnt ranked?



Everything else got registered 

This was the game log :

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9977625/2/240497488/

Edit to add the above..


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I put down a number of claymores tonight, got four kills and none of them have registered on Battle Log
> 
> Not the first time it's happened.
> 
> Anyone else had this?



Yep. And according to battlelog I have only done 30 repairs even though my engineer score is 173,695.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 26, 2011)

Altogether now... THAT IS BECAUSE BATTLELOG IS A BIG PILE OF SHIT!

As more and more people buy the game the slower it is going to get too. I can't imagine EA investing the kind of backend needed to keep it as instant as Facebook. I just worry it'll get as slow as BF Stats used to be, where it would take upto 48 hours for your stats to be added to the database. 

But you do know if you exit the game before the end you lose your ribbons and points? You have to wait until it saves at the end of the round. That's where it synchs with the Battlelog cloud. Which looks a lot like a turd.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> But you do know if you exit the game before the end you lose your ribbons and points? You have to wait until it saves at the end of the round. That's where it synchs with the Battlelog cloud. Which looks a lot like a turd.



Really? It was stated by the devs that every time you died you stats were saved. You only lost points/ribbons etc if the server crashed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I put down a number of claymores tonight, got four kills and none of them have registered on Battle Log
> 
> Not the first time it's happened.
> 
> Anyone else had this?



I'm fairly sure it's happened to me and other kills in the game did show up.


----------



## grit (Nov 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Really? It was stated by the devs that every time you died you stats were saved. You only lost points/ribbons etc if the server crashed.



Perhaps people are getting confused with ribbons awarded at the end of a round?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 27, 2011)

I said I'd post this in here after a discussion about snipers whilst playing with beardy and kav (who hadn't seen it) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHYC4ekzg60


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2011)

Check it out, Gulf of Oman gameplay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2011)

At fucking last! Got me a 12x scope for my sniper rifle, time to camp like a cunt!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I unlocked the SOFLAM last week. It's a great tool, but you really need to have teamwork to use it. Plus finding a good spot to place it so you don't get detected. I like you can control it remotely. Now all I need is the MAV. It has a built in motion sensor


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2011)

Sniping is fun again! Sniping with a shitty 7x is almost pointless, you wanna be miles away from the action  headshotting muthafuckers like it no thang!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never really had the patience to snipe. If someone is pissing me off I'll break out the sniper rifle and try and take him down. But other than that, I'm up in the action with my UMP-45


----------



## souljacker (Nov 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I unlocked the SOFLAM last week. It's a great tool, but you really need to have teamwork to use it. Plus finding a good spot to place it so you don't get detected. I like you can control it remotely. Now all I need is the MAV. It has a built in motion sensor



I think there was one of these placed on the edge of the aircraft carrier on (can't remember map name). Stop my team from getting anything airborne as it would be shot down as soon as it took off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I've never really had the patience to snipe. If someone is pissing me off I'll break out the sniper rifle and try and take him down. But other than that, I'm up in the action with my UMP-45



Ah I used to love it on BC2, you not only get to provide cover for your squad with spotting you can also semi direct things commander like as your mates would sometimes run toward spotted flags etc drawing out enemies for the long distance kill.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 30, 2011)

Just installed the update on PS3 and everything seems to have improved. Even the graphics seem better. I managed to actually get a few kills at last!


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 30, 2011)

Having just completed the, disappointingly short, campaign mode, it seems like a lot of the game mechanics are ripped from the BF2 Project Reality mod. Not a bad thing as PR was the best mod available for BF2, but BF3 does not feel original after having played PR so much.

I am still considering whether it is worth buying or not, I wasn't really that impressed after all of the hype. A lot of people were on the BF2 servers this week stating that BF2 is a superior game and that they are bored of BF3 after two weeks, hence returning to BF2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow I don't know what the hell is going on but logged on to a message saying my save file was corrupted and I had to start all over. Decided not to overrite the file and when I went to the main menu I got a bunch of 'congrats you've unlocked [insert veteran weapon or pre-order dlc here]' messages! 

In my stats I've got those orange corner things on EVERYTHING too. Glitch big time by the look of it. Would be nice if DICE realised a finished game wouldn't it?


----------



## grit (Dec 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wow I don't know what the hell is going on but logged on to a message saying my save file was corrupted and I had to start all over. Decided not to overrite the file and when I went to the main menu I got a bunch of 'congrats you've unlocked [insert veteran weapon or pre-order dlc here]' messages!
> 
> In my stats I've got those orange corner things on EVERYTHING too. Glitch big time by the look of it. Would be nice if DICE realised a finished game wouldn't it?



In fairness any of these multiplayer fps games are a fucking marvel of software engineering, a few bugs should be expected and tolerated.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I've already tolerated quite a few so DICE should sort this shit out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone else think being able to play conquest on the outside bit with the lakes on Op Metro would be cool?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally won my first dogfight in a jet today


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice one, been trying to get more air time too, figure it can't be that hard to get ok at flying dammit!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2011)

On Tehran highway the other night there wre players using the drone to fly other players up to the unreachable overpass. Then they constantly had snipers in there taking us out. Glitch or inventive, I can't decide.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2011)

Last night I saw plenty of new glitches. One was players on my side have no name or colour symbol above their heads. The amount of times team mates died shooting them thinking they were the enemy only to be shot by the real other side...


----------



## yield (Dec 6, 2011)

Back to Karkand DLC due out today.
Personally I'd be happier if they sorted out the voip issues.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 6, 2011)

I reached Colonel last night. Go me 

260,000 points till Colonel *1 though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

yield said:


> Back to Karkand DLC due out today.
> Personally I'd be happier if they sorted out the voip issues.



Yeah that and a bunch of other stuff like not repeatedly spawning you in a room with your back to two enemies...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 6, 2011)

WAKE ISLAND!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Not long to go. Please lord let it have less bugs!!


----------



## yield (Dec 6, 2011)

Another weapon damage list


----------



## grit (Dec 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> WAKE ISLAND!!!!!




FINALLY, can drive a fork lift


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 6, 2011)

grit said:


> FINALLY, can drive a fork lift



At last, a vehicle that suits my driving abilities


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2011)

So who is playing the expansion then? I didn't think I had it, but BF seems to be updating itself to tune of 3.9gb.

I may need to buy another SSD.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Probably prepping for it, we (as in PC and 360 players don't get it till next week)..,


----------



## souljacker (Dec 6, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> So who is playing the expansion then? I didn't think I had it, but BF seems to be updating itself to tune of 3.9gb.
> 
> I may need to buy another SSD.



Tried to download it this morning, but it was unavailable, as were the EA servers. Eventually the servers came up, so I managed to get a couple of team deathmatches in, but still no movement on the PS store.

I was shocked to find that when the EA servers are down, you can't even play the campaign. That can't be right, can it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2011)

Given on the campaign thanks to EA/DICE deleting my save file...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

Patch is going to be included next week with B2K. Hopefully it will fix the bugs. Not spawning near enemies is on the list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to hear, that's happening so much that it's eroding enjoyment of the game...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

If I was not on my work laptop, I could find the full patch change list. But seeing as my work proxy blocks anything to do with games or gaming, I can't 

I could use my phone but I cannot be arsed


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2011)

Sure I found a major glitch last night, on the docks. Was being constantly spawn killed by helicopters - it felt like Modern Warfare 2 all over again. Even If I was managing to take out a couple with a Stinger then they  were back in my face in seconds. Some of the guys had "prestiged" (or whatever the Battlefield equivalent is) five times.


----------



## grit (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm reading reports on other pc forums saying that IRNV has now been nerf'd? Anyone care to confirm, I'm in the middle of exams so not played for a few weeks.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be grateful if someone could post a list of fixes here, game sites are banned at work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2011)

So good it's worth posting again.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 8, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'd be grateful if someone could post a list of fixes here, game sites are banned at work.



Here you go.

*Bugfixes:​*

Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point
Fixed a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next round loaded
Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings
Fixed stat references on several dogtags
Fixed for surveillance ribbon not counting TUGS
Fixed a missing combat area lines on the minimap for Grand Bazaar conquest small
Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
Fixed a problem where placing C4 with the russians soldier was playing US faction VO
Fixed a problem where TV guided missiles could be shot into its own helicopter and destroy it
Fixed a problem when attempting to fire lock on weapons without a target
Tweaked the chat, it should now be a bit easier to read
Fixed several vehicles that did not properly shoot rockets and guns towards their predictive sights
Fixed the G17 Supressed Laser not working properly
Added alternate HUD colors to help colorblinds
Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.
Increased the Spawn protection radius on TDM
Fixed a problem with smoke on land vehicles, Missiles should now miss more often
Fixed a problem where users could end up with IRNV scope in any vehicle
Fixed a problem where player dies if vaulting over a ledge and into water while sprinting
Fixed several crashes and increased general stability
Fixed a problem where the user was unable to revive two players that have the bodies one over the other
Fixed so you can assign an axis and use as a digital input. This makes it possible for the player (on pc) to assign one of the sticks on a gameped to be used for throttle/brake.
Fixed a problem with the Kill camera acting up when suiciding from parachute
Fixed air radar was showing to much. now lasertagged, heatsignature above threshold, enemy missiles and capture points are only visible on air radar
Fixed a problem where the game would enter a technical hang if the user pressed pause menu and tilde at the same time
Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen
You can now reassign cycle weapons
Fixed so the weapon zooms automatically after bipod deploy is gone when using zoom toggle
Fixed a problem where the parachute would stay stuck in air if the owner was killed
*Balance Tweaks:​*

Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired.
Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges.
Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range.
Reduced heat masking effectiveness of Spec Ops Camo.
Fixed a bug where Ammo spec would give additional 40mm grenades instead of Frag spec.
Increased the number of additional 40mm grenades from Frag spec.
Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines. (We want to make a different fix in the future, it’s in JIRA).
Increased the Time to Live on sniper caliber rounds to allow extreme distance shots.
Fixed several weapon descriptions, calibers, and fire rates. The weapons themselves have not changed.
Fixed so the M9 and MP443 pistol can be equipped by the opposing faction when it is unlocked at 100 kills.
Fixed Laser Guided Missiles missing their targets if the target is moving too fast.
Reduced the effectiveness of Stealth on Air Vehicles.
Reduced the effectiveness of Beam Scanning for Jets.
Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns.
Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles.
Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range.
Increased the effective accuracy of long bursts for LMGs when using a bipod.
Slightly increased the range of the 44magnum bullets.
Increased the close range damage of 4.6x30mm and 5.7x28mm bullets.
Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground.
Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus given by a Suppressor for the MP7, P90, PP2000, PP-19, and UMP45.
Increased the range and FOV for designating targets with the SOFLAM and vehicle Laser Designators.
Decreased the effectiveness of 12g FRAG ammo when equipped on semi-automatic and automatic shotguns.
Slightly Increased the power of Fighter Jet Cannons against all vehicle targets, especially Helicopters.
Decreased the power of Miniguns against Jets and Helicopters.
Increased the power of Stingers against Jets.
Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased.
Tweaked the AN94 so its burst fire better conveys the real world advantage offered by this weapon.
Added Single Shot to the AN94 as an available fire mode.
Slightly increased the recoil on the M416 and removed the Burst Fire mode (this weapon incorrectly had burst fire, which was not authentic)
Tweaked the spawns for TDM on Kharg Island, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Seine Crossing, Operation Firestorm, Damavand Peak and Noshahar Canals
Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
Tweaked the Gas station Capture area on Conquest on Caspian Border
Tweaked the max vehicle height on Noshahar Canals


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 8, 2011)

"Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges."

Hallelujah!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2011)

Much needed...bloody stupid the thing should blind at any distance outside.


----------



## grit (Dec 8, 2011)

I havent played in a few weeks and was just greeted by a 4 gig update


----------



## Kanda (Dec 8, 2011)

https://battlefield.play4free.com/en/user/login?ldestination=/en/playnowSignup


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> https://battlefield.play4free.com/en/user/login?ldestination=/en/playnowSignup



Is that a browser version?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOaGhE_sejI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Is that a browser version?



No, just a free to play one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So good it's worth posting again.




That is FUCKING AMAZING! 

I loved that map on 1943, and it looks superb here. Looks like there's driveable forklift trucks...so get packing that C4, yeah!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2011)

Only 3 days till we can play!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got a hospital appt in the morning but will be playing all day afterwards hopefully


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it out on tues? I work 12 hour days on tuesdays


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2011)

Gah! Just realized I've a work thing in the evening so no playing until Wednesday evening...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2011)

Sucks to be you two 

But then again, who knows what time it will be pushed through. Might not get to play till Wednesday myself!!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the patch coming at the same time, or seperately?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2011)

Same time I would imagine!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Sucks to be you two
> 
> But then again, who knows what time it will be pushed through. Might not get to play till Wednesday myself!!!



If this goes as well as the launch of the game we'll be lucky if either of us get a proper game before the weekend...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If this goes as well as the launch of the game we'll be lucky if either of us get a proper game before the weekend...



Such a cynic


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Such a cynic



Yeah...I actually believed them when they said the beta was about load testing so this time they're getting extreme skepticism from me.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2011)

Same. I mean, it would be a first for a smooth release day for an online game of that size. They could have that exact scenario as a plus for them. But no.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

Yep at least this way I won't be disappointed, just pleasantly surprised. 

On a related note, have come to the conclusion that I really don't like the metro map. Winning feels as shitty as losing on it; it's just relentless grind and practically zero tactics...boring.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

DLC release times tomorrow:

Xbox 360: 09:00 GMT (US: 4 AM EST / 7AM PST)

PC: 08:00 GMT (US: 3 AM EST / 6 AM PST)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, Metro is absolute shit. My favourite map at the moment is Kharg Island, having lots of fun on it. It hardly ever comes up on the servers though (unlike Metro, Seine, Caspain), so I just pick that map specifically.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 13, 2011)

Downloading the patch/DLC now, it's 2.07GB and looks like it will take an hour to get it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Downloading the patch/DLC now, it's 2.07GB and looks like it will take an hour to get it.


 360?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> 360?



Yeah, 360.

Had a few games after the patch where it was me vs someone else but now it's back to normal.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 13, 2011)

new maps... mixed. nice maps but the balance is wrong on some of them


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2011)

Pingu said:


> new maps... mixed. nice maps but the balance is wrong on some of them



Metro level of wrongness?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 13, 2011)

nah.. but some things need to be balanced wrt vehicles etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, Metro is absolute shit. My favourite map at the moment is Kharg Island, having lots of fun on it. It hardly ever comes up on the servers though (unlike Metro, Seine, Caspain), so I just pick that map specifically.



It's the only map where as soon as it starts I quite 9/10...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2011)

New (old) maps are awesome. I still remember Karkand like the back of my hand


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> New (old) maps are awesome. I still remember Karkand like the back of my hand



This is one of my problems with it, it gives all you BF2 players another advantage.

I'm still going to buy it no doubt.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 13, 2011)

origin been down most of the evening...pile o shite that it is


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

Liking the new maps, they seems better than some of the newer ones tbh...they almost have a vintage Battlefield Bad Company 2 feel. 

Very happy the spotting and audio seems to be a great deal better too.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bah gonna have to wait til tomorrow

Anyone up for an evening game sesh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

Tomorrow evening? Yeah I'll be about.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Liking the new maps, they seems better than some of the newer ones tbh...they almost have a vintage Battlefield Bad Company 2 feel.
> 
> Very happy the spotting and audio seems to be a great deal better too.



Yeah, the new maps are really great. The only one that I didn't like instantly was Wake Island - and that's the one that I was looking forward to. I'm sure as I get to know the maps my preferences will change.

Used the back button to request ammo and a lift in a tank last night....seemed to be much clearer and the tank driver actually stopped. A first!


----------



## grit (Dec 14, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Used the back button to request ammo and a lift in a tank last night....seemed to be much clearer and the tank driver actually stopped. A first!



This line excites me, is this a new addition from the recent patch?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

Karkand - Still the madness from BF2 if played on Conquest Assault. Some great infantry battles and having the advantage of knowing it inside out, flanking the poor fools we were playing against and destroying them every time.

Wake - Better if you're in a chopper or plane. But good for sneaky, sneaky sneaking along the outside edge beaches to cap the flags.

Sharqi - Still the BF2 problem with the Russian chopper being able to camp the shit out of the TV station and therefore blow you up every time you try and take off. Still though, some intense infantry battles.

Gulf of Oman - One of my faves so far. Not surprising seeing as I played it for 16 hours straight when it was released as the demo map for BF2. Good mix of infantry, air and vehicles.

Played them all on Rush too, not bad at all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2011)

grit said:


> This line excites me, is this a new addition from the recent patch?



I don't know but it seemed to work on vehicles (including choppers). 

"Requesting a choper evac" is a bit unecessary, but quite cool!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, the new maps are really great. The only one that I didn't like instantly was Wake Island - and that's the one that I was looking forward to. I'm sure as I get to know the maps my preferences will change.
> 
> Used the back button to request ammo and a lift in a tank last night....seemed to be much clearer and the tank driver actually stopped. A first!



Haha it's great ain't it? The game is working as its meant too!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Karkand - Still the madness from BF2 if played on Conquest Assault. Some great infantry battles and having the advantage of knowing it inside out, flanking the poor fools we were playing against and destroying them every time.
> 
> Wake - Better if you're in a chopper or plane. But good for sneaky, sneaky sneaking along the outside edge beaches to cap the flags.
> 
> ...



This would make a good update for the other B3 thread..


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This would make a good update for the other B3 thread..



Indeed. I need to update that now I've unlocked some more stuff and maybe do some general vehicle guides. Me and Mr Kav in a chopper pretty much means the opposite side shit their pants and quit


----------



## Pingu (Dec 14, 2011)

wait until you encounter the beefed up planes.. they take choppers out REAL fast now


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

Pingu said:


> wait until you encounter the beefed up planes.. they take choppers out REAL fast now



I have 

Low and fast is the order of the day. Don't let the buggers get near you!


----------



## Pingu (Dec 14, 2011)

the f35 is a good chopper muncher but yeah fast and low is the only way in choppers


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

Pingu said:


> the f35 is a good chopper muncher but yeah fast and low is the only way in choppers



It handles like a bus in normal flight though. I don't remember it being that slow during turns in BF2.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2011)

Everyone knows I'm the chopper guy 

Still haven't successfully managed to fly through the tunnel on davamand peak tho


----------



## Pingu (Dec 14, 2011)

noob.

i have.. mind you no one was trying to blow me up at the time and i did have to stop to repair myself at one point


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

FFS 

Bought the update, but is it showing anywhere - is it fuck. To contact EA I have to supply the card number I used. Which would be great if I hadn't paid over paypal. Cunts.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

How do you mean not showing though? You should just be able to join a server running those maps?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't, says I still need to buy it, doesn't show in Orgin when I launch it, nor on the website under recent purchases. No email like checkout said (checked junk). Forced the game to update, just tells me it's already up to date. Can't even find a phone number.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah man, that sucks. Maybe try the EA forums?

Edit: Wait, looks like a problem for others too.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1461150-you-missing-game-content-game.html


----------



## grit (Dec 14, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I can't, says I still need to buy it, doesn't show in Orgin when I launch it, nor on the website under recent purchases. No email like checkout said (checked junk). Forced the game to update, just tells me it's already up to date. Can't even find a phone number.



Have you confirmed the payment went through?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, been having a poke round. I've not got the email and it's showing on my homescreen, but battlelog is yet to catch up. Hoping it does soon, found the number a while back, but it's an 0870 job with messages recorded in poor english and a wait, so fuck paying for that.

It's a fucking shambles though, I accept sometimes this kind of thing my happen, but the customer support and lack of account informtion is shoddy as fuck. Someone why remind me why I should give a fuck about games companies and not just go back to pirating software instead.

Edit: First thing I checked was my paypal account, as before that I thought it must have been a checkout error.


----------



## swampy (Dec 17, 2011)

Taniwha-u75

is I

on a PC

Can PC BF3 only play against other PC's, or is it one glorious mix with xbox etc?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2011)

Only PC to PC, there aint any cross platform gaming with B3..


----------



## souljacker (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone having issues with the PS3 version? I can't join any servers, says I should check my network connection, but it's working fine on Co-Op and other EA games. I've e-mailed their support but it's really pissing me off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 19, 2011)

Jesus fuck, proper lost my mojo with this game, barely making it into the top five these days...


----------



## souljacker (Dec 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus fuck, proper lost my mojo with this game, barely making it into the top five these days...



At least you can fucking play it!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus fuck, proper lost my mojo with this game, barely making it into the top five these days...



I get those nights, two kills, twenty deaths...aaarrgh!

Then the next night everything flows and you get an MVP ribbon. This game is just amazing, so addictive. I can't see myself playing anything else for at least a year!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus fuck, proper lost my mojo with this game, barely making it into the top five these days...



I get that sometimes. So frustrating.

But then you get nights like the other when me and Mr Kav dominated Gulf of Oman in the chopper. 32 kills 0 deaths 

And every time you see us online, just jump into the party and come play with us


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2011)

souljacker said:


> At least you can fucking play it!



I feel for you PS3 owners. Seen lots of grumbling about connectivity issues on the forums. That's the trouble with a free service though, no "obligation" to keep you up and running


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2011)

i am so pwning with the f35.

zoooom... hover.. daka daka daka ...hover.. zooom


----------



## souljacker (Dec 20, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I feel for you PS3 owners. Seen lots of grumbling about connectivity issues on the forums. That's the trouble with a free service though, no "obligation" to keep you up and running



It magically worked again last night, right after I'd d'led my free copy of BF 1943. What a difference between the two versions of frostbite!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2011)

Pingu said:


> i am so pwning with the f35.
> 
> zoooom... hover.. daka daka daka ...hover.. zooom



I've got 2000 points to go till I get the TV guided missile for the chopper, then you hovering gits are going DOWN


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't fly anything in this game


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I've got 2000 points to go till I get the TV guided missile for the chopper, then you hovering gits are going DOWN



ecm jammer ftw


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2011)

Pingu said:


> ecm jammer ftw



TV guided, no lock on required


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Only PC to PC, there aint any cross platform gaming with B3..



i didn't realise this - and was looking forward to the early release of the Karkand pack only to PS3, so i could play on a 'level playing field' against others on a console - but i still got pwned badly :-(


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I get that sometimes. So frustrating.
> 
> But then you get nights like the other when me and Mr Kav dominated Gulf of Oman in the chopper. 32 kills 0 deaths
> 
> And every time you see us online, just jump into the party and come play with us



Snapped out of it last night, switched to recon and spent my entire time hunting snipers from afar, great fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2011)

Pingu said:


> i am so pwning with the f35.
> 
> zoooom... hover.. daka daka daka ...hover.. zooom



Getting better at flying too, managed to swoop under the pylons on Karkand in a jet, turn and attack an enemy jet without fucking up last night.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2011)

Battlefield 2143 expansion coming in 2012?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Battlefield 2143 expansion coming in 2012?



Wouldn't surprise me. Would work well as an expansion and not a full blown game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2011)

Yup. No idea why that pic has changed btw.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the PC map pack out yet?

I'm having problems joining the first game with origin. RIght nightmare.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

You don't join games via Origin.


----------



## grit (Dec 24, 2011)

I havent been able to play all day, i click join server and it just sits there, is there work being done at the moment?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 24, 2011)

Check Battlelog but I don't think so as I have been playing most of this evening.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like the servers are down this morning, tried connecting for the last half hour on the 360 but no joy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

If you're a 360 owner and thinking of getting B3 you can pick it up for 25 quid now from Play.com.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 28, 2011)

Right had a bit of time over the last few days. Mostly liking the new maps (I didn't play BF2), although not so keen on Gulf of Oman as to vehicle based for my liking. Also just started playing with the engineer class. God it's satisfying taking out your first tank and aircraft and you can get silly numbers of points sitting in helicopter with the repair tool on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually like the four remakes more than most that are new with the game.


----------



## chintz (Dec 30, 2011)

Off topic a little bit but this seemed the best place to ask.

Just bought Battlefield 3 second hand, just about to play and i see it says no DLC/offline on the front I guess that means I cant play online, can i get a code somehow or am I going to have to stick with playing on my own ( which might be no bad thing as I am shite at this type of game.
Cheers


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2011)

chintz said:


> Off topic a little bit but this seemed the best place to ask.
> 
> Just bought Battlefield 3 second hand, just about to play and i see it says no DLC/offline on the front I guess that means I cant play online, can i get a code somehow or am I going to have to stick with playing on my own ( which might be no bad thing as I am shite at this type of game.
> Cheers



You'll have to purchase a code. Or if the original owner didn't enter the Online Pass, you should be OK. PC, Xbox or PS3?


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 30, 2011)

To multiplay on PC you need to run Origin.

http://www.origin.com/about


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2011)

You'll be able to buy one in game.


----------



## chintz (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks Titan and tommers as soon as i can stop my lad playing lego harry potter i will give it ago, for the record its xbox


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 30, 2011)

chintz said:


> thanks Titan and tommers as soon as i can stop my lad playing lego harry potter i will give it ago, for the record its xbox



There should be a link in the game menus to go to the xbox store and purchase some MS points so you can grab the code.

Let us know your gamer tag and we can add you. Having a mega session tonight.

Also, check out the tips thread. Hopefully you'll find it useful 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/


----------



## Cloud (Dec 30, 2011)

It's replaced Warcraft as my game of choice.

I find I can play hours as it's fantastic for ace campers (or old bastards) to just lie around on having a turkey shoot.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't played for ages.... I might try and jump in for mega session tonight if that's ok??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

Cloud said:


> I find I can play hours as it's fantastic for ace campers (or old bastards) to just lie around on having a turkey shoot.





I'm going to find you're miserable camping spot and shoot you in the back of the head. I got two people next to each other last night. Second one didn't even twig his mate was dead next to him.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm going to find you're miserable camping spot and shoot you in the back of the head. I got two people next to each other last night. Second one didn't even twig his mate was dead next to him.



Noo cutting the throat and nicking the tags scares the shit out of you when you are concentrating on aiming. It's one of the best parts of the game, I absolutely shat myself the fisrt time, it's gruesome innit


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

Yup and a dam good warning to keep moving or die.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Yup and a dam good warning to keep moving or die.



I snipe with the AK47... or hang around behind doors waiting for victims

lol this is why i was so mad on fishing in warcraft

I was renound in CS for being the biggest camper hah it's a skill I tell thee, well I solitary saved a few clan matches being a sneaky sod, notably one match on clanbase league vs the germans lol and I don't care what anyone says they cheated at UT!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

But if everyone does it, then it makes for a shit game.

My next unlock is Javalin. I like fucking up tanks.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone know how many RPG hits it takes to kill a tank?


----------



## yield (Dec 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Anyone know how many RPG hits it takes to kill a tank?


http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=vehicles


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

Ta...I did know the front armour was the thickest, but it's good to know that hitting them from behind is best. Another question whilst I'm at it. Are aircraft damagable by the machine guns on tanks?

I've said it before and understand teh reasons, but it's a shame you can't multi player across platforms, would be ace to have an urban 75 match.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> But if everyone does it, then it makes for a shit game.
> 
> My next unlock is Javalin. I like fucking up tanks.



I fucking LOVE leaving mines on the key road ways then racking up a ton of points later in the game as some tank rolls over em!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I fucking LOVE leaving mines on the key road ways then racking up a ton of points later in the game as some tank rolls over em!



Do they persist after you die? Never had much joy with claymores, they seem fickl to lay and the few kills I've got with them never show up in battlelog.

Fired two RPG shots on bazaar earlier and got 5 kills! Also just found out about Jihadi Jeeps, not had a chance to try it, but sounds brutal!


----------



## Pingu (Dec 30, 2011)

they used to but in the last update they nerfed them so they go about 10-15 seconds after you die

jihadi jeeps are ok but jihadi MAVs are better


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Do they persist after you die? Never had much joy with claymores, they seem fickl to lay and the few kills I've got with them never show up in battlelog.
> 
> Fired two RPG shots on bazaar earlier and got 5 kills! Also just found out about Jihadi Jeeps, not had a chance to try it, but sounds brutal!



Yeah C4_jeeps is an old face going back some.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2011)

Defo gona be getting this soon, been wanting it for ages and MW3 sucks balls (IMO!) and I want a decent shooter!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 31, 2011)

Pingu said:


> they used to but in the last update they nerfed them so they go about 10-15 seconds after you die
> 
> jihadi jeeps are ok but jihadi MAVs are better



Oh what do mines not sit there for the rest of the game anymore?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

not sure about mines - but defo changed the claymores - also i think there might be a limit to how many you can lay as a Support - i was re-supplying myself yesterday loads and then checked and some had disappeared !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Oh what do mines not sit there for the rest of the game anymore?



I think a certain limit stay while you're alive but they all go once you die. Damn shame I used to love mining the shit out of a map and racking up hundreds upon hundreds of points mid game as every twat rolled over them in tanks or even better apc's!


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 2, 2012)

I am very disappointed with a lot of aspects of this game and the way EA have dumbed it down compared to BF2. It now feels more like an arcade shooter than a battlefield simulator. Squad management is dire, with only four man squads, no squad management options, no voice chat in-game and a limitation of two orders being issued by the squad leader, attack or defend. Commander mode has gone, obsolete now since vehicles have unlimited ammunition and self-repair whilst hiding in a corner, negating the need for a supply drop, an engineer or the need to return to base for supplies and repairs. Unlimited ammo, self-repairing? Fuck off.
(Soldiers also self-heal so a medic is surplus apart from the defibrillator)

The attack chopper's handling is a joke, when yawing on to a target using the rudder, as soon as the rudder is released, the chopper lurches back in the opposite direction, making precision attacks virtually impossible. Compare to the little bird's handling which is virtually spot on and doesn't have the yaw lurch 'feature'.

The maps are claustrophobic and don't feel at all like battlefields, compare with Operation Harvest in BF2 where tank battles could take place over miles of fields, BF3 is urban warfare at best, with most maps having a narrow choke point where gameplay descends into opposing teams shooting at each other down an alleyway with no options to flank or take another route, just a stalemate rpg/grenade spam fest.

The weapon upgrade system is flawed, based on time played in-game and not skill. Want to take out that sniper who is camping a spawn point using an equally high-powered rifle? Tough shit, you haven't played 2,000,000,000 hours of BF3 yet so don't have the super high-powered, 20x scope, extra-steady, armour piercing magazine, aimbot sniper rifle yet, so will have to sneak up and knife him from behind without being spotted.

Try controlling a boat or that remote-controlled repair thing with a keyboard and they will spin 360 degrees within a millisecond's press of a key, rendering them virtually useless. The destructible environment and character animations, jumps etc are very impressive, but this could have been a so much better game if all of the best elements of BF2 were improved upon, not stripped out entirely, leaving unimpressive, unrealistic gameplay tactics and zero team strategy.

Oh, and fuck Origin and Battlelog, the most complicated, unreliable and clunky interface that I have ever experienced when going online to play a game.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.213-2071.aspx

Gona pick it up today for 25 squids


----------



## Pingu (Jan 2, 2012)

jakobi.. fair bit of what you dont like is only present in pussy mode. try hardcore servers. no self repair, no self healing etc. never had an issue with handling of any of the choppers as you describe (i use a gamepad though to fly as i find this easier) and boats .. never seen what you describe in many hours of playing but yeah the mobile repair bot is aahrd to control if you go too fast. Weapon upgrades are based on number of kills not time spent with weapon and at a minimum all sniper rifles have 8 x scopes as standard.

(camping snipers btw are easy fodder for a support guy with a mortar).

the game isnt meant to be a simulator btw (try ARMA for that) but does sit nicely between say Arma and MW3. so not full on arcade game but also not a full on simullator either. Map behaviour depends greatly on the gametype being played and some do have choke points (metro on rush is an obvious example) but most are large and free ranging (try playing conquest mode on say caspian border).

the squad system is still flawed but you can get ingame chat if you are on a server that has it enabled. most places though will use teamspeak or vent for comms though


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

Just picked it up!

So excited to play!

Oh wait, what's this an update? Ok cool. What's this? Oh okay install something for HD gaming. Cool! Oh...wtf is this? A 2gb multiplayer update......

This is ridiculous


----------



## Pingu (Jan 2, 2012)

the patch is worth it. there was a few *cough* glitches that badly needed to be sorted out


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Just picked it up!
> 
> So excited to play!
> 
> ...



Once you get into though, it's all good. Plus the patch includes the Back to Karkand expansion. Just saw your post on the FIFA thread, have added you on XBLive.


----------



## grit (Jan 2, 2012)

So, I've finally just gotten my first holographic sight eh thingy, the next step after the 4x scope... I'm a bit confused as it seems shit in comparison to the 4x scope, am I completely off assuming that each unlock is technically "better"?


----------



## yield (Jan 2, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> (Soldiers also self-heal so a medic is surplus apart from the defibrillator)


It's frustrating that the medic kit is only useful on a few maps. When assault I usually use the grenade launcher.

Agree with a some of your other points. Voice chat being so erratic on PS3 still hasn't been fixed.

I'm still enjoying it a lot though.



grit said:


> So, I've finally just gotten my first holographic sight eh thingy, the next step after the 4x scope... I'm a bit confused as it seems shit in comparison to the 4x scope, am I completely off assuming that each unlock is technically "better"?


The holo sight is okay. Depends on your play style and the map.

I tend to shoot from the hip. So prefer a zoom for longer shots on an assault rifle.

Regarding weapons I think the shotguns need to be tweaked.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2012)

grit said:


> So, I've finally just gotten my first holographic sight eh thingy, the next step after the 4x scope... I'm a bit confused as it seems shit in comparison to the 4x scope, am I completely off assuming that each unlock is technically "better"?



Not all of them are better no, in the same way as many of the unlocks aren't better. What it's good for is urban maps where all the fighting is up close and you don't need zoom and using it slows you down.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Just picked it up!
> 
> So excited to play!
> 
> ...



Gamertag?


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 2, 2012)

grit said:


> So, I've finally just gotten my first holographic sight eh thingy, the next step after the 4x scope... I'm a bit confused as it seems shit in comparison to the 4x scope, am I completely off assuming that each unlock is technically "better"?



Much better for the tighter maps. When you aim down the sight with a holo or red dot scope they position a lot quicker than the optical zoom scopes.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 2, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> (Soldiers also self-heal so a medic is surplus apart from the defibrillator)



I beg to differ 

Squad Score Bonus 198 470​Repairs 427
Revives 371
Heals 18 676
Resupplies 2 832


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Gamertag?



Kushti

Already got you on list!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2012)

Aha!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2012)

Gosh it sucks to get shot. A lot.

I can't get used to this! I was alright with BC 2 but this I'm finding a lot more difficult


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Gosh it sucks to get shot. A lot.
> 
> I can't get used to this! I was alright with BC 2 but this I'm finding a lot more difficult



I hadn't played any fps games online for a long time before BF3 and got slaughtered when I started playing. What worked for me was playing lots of team deathmatch before trying to do bigger maps. Smaller maps mean a lot more combat, you still die lots, but it still improves the skills no end!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Gosh it sucks to get shot. A lot.
> 
> I can't get used to this! I was alright with BC 2 but this I'm finding a lot more difficult



Sir, may I suggest a read of this?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/

Plus, play with us lot. Even if you die, we'll probably revive you


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 3, 2012)

yield said:


> It's frustrating that the medic kit is only useful on a few maps. When assault I usually use the grenade launcher.
> 
> Agree with a some of your other points. Voice chat being so erratic on PS3 still hasn't been fixed.
> 
> I'm still enjoying it a lot though.



I was expecting an improved BF2, which is why I was so disappointed, it is almost a completely different game. Strategically and tactically, gameplay is a lot different. Hopefully EA will restore 6 man squads, voice, and an in-game server browser. The Origin/Battlelog system is ridiculous, needing to run Origin, Browser then chat client is so over the top. The server browser does not show all games until the page is scrolled and scrolled and scrolled, what were they thinking?

Even on a fairly high-spec PC, running four applications (five to get over the limitations of multi-button mice not mapping) to play one game is pushing it. Also the tactical map is virtually useless, using washed out pastel colours is not the best way to easily distinguish markers on a map at a glance. Improving on these things would be a start, I'm wondering if the devs even played the game or BF2 beforehand.

Overall, after a few hours gameplay, it is potentially a good game and hopefully will become better with some improvements in later patches and mods. As it stands now, it has some gaping flaws.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 3, 2012)

I had my best round ever last night. Got in a tank with another squad member who was an engineer. We pwned the map completely, taking out tanks and jeeps, hiding for some repairs, then popping out to take out more tanks. I only got one kill (ran some bloke over) but didn't die at all and got tons of points for destroying vehicles and taking flags.

How on earth do you get anywhere playing recon? I can find a good sniping spot, do some spotting, but can never get any kills because the basic scope is rubbish and it's taking me for ever to level up. As soon as I take a shot, someone else sees me and takes me out. I'm levelling up nicely on all the other classes but I've only half filled the bar for level one on recon.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2012)

souljacker said:


> How on earth do you get anywhere playing recon?



Don't camp.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 3, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I had my best round ever last night. Got in a tank with another squad member who was an engineer. We pwned the map completely, taking out tanks and jeeps, hiding for some repairs, then popping out to take out more tanks. I only got one kill (ran some bloke over) but didn't die at all and got tons of points for destroying vehicles and taking flags.
> 
> How on earth do you get anywhere playing recon? I can find a good sniping spot, do some spotting, but can never get any kills because the basic scope is rubbish and it's taking me for ever to level up. As soon as I take a shot, someone else sees me and takes me out. I'm levelling up nicely on all the other classes but I've only half filled the bar for level one on recon.



I never use the sniper rifles with Recon. I levelled up by running and gunning with a sub machine gun or shotgun on the tighter maps. Also, a good way to level up is in the tanks/APC'S. If you're going to be the driver, go Recon and have your squad mate go as engineer to repair you. The points you earn will count towards your class. Now I have the MAV, I'm happy.

I've spent entire rounds using it though and only get around 1500 points. It REALLY helps when you have a squad you are in a party with as you can communicate exactly where the enemy are. Very, very effective. Especially on Rush maps. It also has a built in motion sensor. If anything moves underneath you, it will show on the minimap. You can destroy enemy MAV's, spawn becons and motion sensors with it too.

The points system is a bit flawed in my opinion. You get more for kills and flag captures than you do for supporting. I think the BC2 model was fair. If in a vehicle you got equal points if a gunner got a kill. Me and Mr Kav were playing on Gulf of Oman a few days ago and dominated in the chopper. I went about 33-0 I think as the gunner. I got top spot whilst poor old Kav only got a fraction of the points I did. A bloody shame as it was the teamwork aspect that got me so many kills.

Also, TV missile ftw. Chopper pops up, fire TV missile, chopper pops down behind cover. Tank/APC/Anti air destroyed or disabled


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Don't camp.


 
this

spot targets lots and learn to relocate. my best ever killstreak as a sniper is 13 and longest headshot is 583 metres. but most of my recon points have come from spotting and painting targets for people with javalins etc.

teamwork within BF pays off massivley. when we play as a clan as opposed to playing as individuals you can pwn very easily


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, I don't understand why EA eliminated throttle control on the jets, yet more dumbing down that I am not impressed with.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Don't camp.



I'm not really camping though. It's more a case of, find a good spot, take a shot, miss, get shot by someone else. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I never use the sniper rifles with Recon. I levelled up by running and gunning with a sub machine gun or shotgun on the tighter maps. Also, a good way to level up is in the tanks/APC'S. If you're going to be the driver, go Recon and have your squad mate go as engineer to repair you. The points you earn will count towards your class. Now I have the MAV, I'm happy.
> 
> I've spent entire rounds using it though and only get around 1500 points. It REALLY helps when you have a squad you are in a party with as you can communicate exactly where the enemy are. Very, very effective. Especially on Rush maps. It also has a built in motion sensor. If anything moves underneath you, it will show on the minimap. You can destroy enemy MAV's, spawn becons and motion sensors with it too.
> 
> ...



Is this just recon? When I was levelling up the engineer I noticed I didn't get flag capture points towards my class if in a tank.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 3, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Also, I don't understand why EA eliminated throttle control on the jets, yet more dumbing down that I am not impressed with.



Because they have to somehow try and lure people away from CoD. I'm just glad that if people do actually play as a team to win, they still can do so very effectively. Granted, certain things have been "dumbed down" but I put that down to money making than anything else.

Still, I've managed to have a lot of fun but I do have the advantage of friends in the UK and US who play so there is generally always someone around. I've had to stop playing on my own with randoms before though because of my blood pressure


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 3, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Is this just recon? When I was levelling up the engineer I noticed I didn't get flag capture points towards my class if in a tank.



I'm pretty sure it's all classes.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 3, 2012)

if you cap a flag etc when in a vehicle you dont get any points towards youyr class iirc.

easy way to rank up in choppers this btw


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 3, 2012)

Pingu said:


> if you cap a flag etc when in a vehicle you dont get any points towards youyr class iirc.
> 
> easy way to rank up in choppers this btw



Ah OK, just kills and assists then?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Sir, may I suggest a read of this?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/
> 
> Plus, play with us lot. Even if you die, we'll probably revive you



Good read, well done mate!

Checked out that battlefeed thing and it told me how the hell to do the assignments! Got myself the G53 and loving it! Why it wouldn't tell me how to them in game I don't know, gona go for the famas now 

Yea I'll play with you guys, would help if I could actually work as a team rather then running round a corner and getting run over by a tank


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, playing TD rather then the objective based game modes was a much better idea!

Managed to actually obtain some weapons/attachments and actually get used to how the game mechanics and controls work.

Really enjoying it now, got my Famas with grip, Red Dot and Heavy Barrel 
Might go back to the m16 on Assault try unlock some stuff for that.

Only really stuck to assault and engineer, engineer seems a bit wasted on TD due to lack of vehicles, will try out support, try unlock some stuff for that as that is the only one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Really enjoying it now, got my Famas with grip, Red Dot and Heavy Barrel



Don't get too used to it, the next patch will nerf the Famas.


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Granted, certain things have been "dumbed down" but I put that down to money making than anything else.



Definitely, it has mass market appeal now as a shoot 'em up, I was hoping for more complexity, not less. Arma III seems to follow more along the BF2 progression route, which whilst still a great game, is starting to look dated.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Don't get too used to it, the next patch will nerf the Famas.



Yeah, seems like everyone is using it at the moment !


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2012)

Handy hint:

If you're getting locked onto on Gulf of Oman and have no idea where from, check the construction site and cranes. Some sneaky sniper was up there with a spawn beacon and SOFLAM.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll get back on the M16/AK then


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I'll get back on the M16/AK then



The M416 and AEK-971 are pretty decent when you get them.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2012)

Unlocked the m4, gona try for the L85


----------



## Cloud (Jan 4, 2012)

the map pack maps run shitter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2012)

On what?


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2012)

New patch coming in Feb.

http://mp1st.com/2012/01/03/battlef...-looking-into-squad-stability-and-other-bugs/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2012)

Squad related issues? What like they didn't bother to sort out a proper squad system before release?!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone else think the disabled vehicle thing is shit? Sure give the driver a chance to get out but if I've been playing cat and mouse on foot with the thing I want the destroy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope, I love it. It's a great way to slow down an advance and it's a good way of building up the time in reloads to be able to take out a tank.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nope, I love it. It's a great way to slow down an advance and it's a good way of building up the time in reloads to be able to take out a tank.



But you've had to ping a whole load of RPGs/Javelins just to get to that point, where as all the tank has to do is catch you with it's machine gun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> But you've had to ping a whole load of RPGs/Javelins just to get to that point, where as all the tank has to do is catch you with it's machine gun.



No you don't, use the right upgrades and or mines and you can disable pretty damn quickly. It's one the best things they've added to the game imo.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No you don't, use the right upgrades and or mines and you can disable pretty damn quickly. It's one the best things they've added to the game imo.



Which ones are they then? I know you can run in and stick C4 to the back of it, but how else kills one quickly? Not unlocked everything yet, still working my way through.

Why do you think it makes things better?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2012)

I said above.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I said above.



Normally tanks are used in an advance rather then to defend, destroying them would slow them down further.

I don't think you need to slow down the time in reloads, it's hard enough to kill the dam things on foot anyway! You're looking at a minimum of three good hits where as you can be killed any time.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2012)

ARGH!

I've been trying to get this L86, gota win 5 squad TDM, everytime the other squads always get the tanks spawn on them! The one time it spawns on my squad, theres only 2 of us, and the other guy is a fucking recon guy who just runs off into a building!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 8, 2012)

The sniping is pissing me off

I'm also running in medium now cos tbh it all looks the same to me in 1080, I can run ultra but I cry if the refresh rate is not met 

I'm stuck with this rig with another two years and it does everything else nicely but If I had a grand spare then I probably would be stupid and upgrade which tbh is not the time for me. I could upgrade the psu and card on this for about £350 but it's barely worth it in terms of frames and just to run in ultra at 1080p and 60fps constant. I have next day callout on this for two years so be daft to mess with it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2012)

So I finally managed to unlock that soflam thing...not hugely impressed with it...really miss the old air strike call in for Recon in BFBC2 tbh...


----------



## Pingu (Jan 9, 2012)

if placed in a good spot on the right maps a soflam can be awesome. esp if you are in a team thats clued up and using javalins (op firestorm for example). 1 x recon with soflam and radio beacon, 1 x support with ammo pack and claymores, 1 assault with med pack and defib and and engineer with a javalin. set up on the hill top and pwn away. these 4 will pwn any vehicles and alow the rest of the team to just cap flags

mavs are more fun though


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 9, 2012)

Pingu said:


> if placed in a good spot on the right maps a soflam can be awesome. esp if you are in a team thats clued up and using javalins



This.

We played Caspian Border the other day and managed to get 8 of us on the same side. One guy had his SOFLAM nicely hidden and 3 of us had Javelins. We fucked every air vehicle and tank up that was stupid enough to come near us.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2012)

Couple of nice games last night before my shitty net connection gave up the ghost...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So I finally managed to unlock that soflam thing...not hugely impressed with it...really miss the old air strike call in for Recon in BFBC2 tbh...



I want you on my squad! 

Taking out a tank on foot is bloody hard work due to the number of hits it takes and running out of ammo! If you can move between cover without having the painful line of sight then you stand a chance!



TitanSound said:


> This.
> 
> We played Caspian Border the other day and managed to get 8 of us on the same side. One guy had his SOFLAM nicely hidden and 3 of us had Javelins. We fucked every air vehicle and tank up that was stupid enough to come near us.



It's been long haul, but I think I'm finally starting to "get" this game. It's the first fps I've played online for any length of time since quake. Now starting to get frustrated with all the things you mentioned back in your first posts about what people should be doing! Really wish I could play with other folk I knew to get the team work down, most of the time you're not assigned to a squad and you've got to strike lucky to get one that even sticks together let alone communicates! When you do though it fucking rocks. 

Hope they do another map pack with more big open ones! At first they were my enemy, kept getting killed from nowhere, but now find urban environments harder to keep everything down unless there is tight team work.

I'm almost tempted to dust quake 3 out against some bots though. You can score a lot of points without having twitch fps skills, but now I've unlocked most things, they are the most satisfying kills.


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 12, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Does anyone else think the disabled vehicle thing is shit? Sure give the driver a chance to get out but if I've been playing cat and mouse on foot with the thing I want the destroy!



Hit it with another RPG once disabled, I am sure it will then be destroyed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Hit it with another RPG once disabled, I am sure it will then be destroyed.



True, but by that time you are running out of ammo and have attracted every enemy gun in the area.


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 12, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> True, but by that time you are running out of ammo and have attracted every enemy gun in the area.



I presume you know about the weak spots of armour and angles of attack?

http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=vehicles

Also, if you can only attack from the front of the tank, try and wait until the turret/gun is facing the rear. Hitting the rear of the turret always counts as rear damage, even from the front or side of the tank.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 12, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Hitting the rear of the turret always counts as rear damage, even from the front of the tank.



That's good to know, RPG still serves it's place, but much prefer top down javelin hit's if possible. Thing is even if you hit a tank at it's weakest point you've got to get a fair few hits, whilst two players are gunning down heavy machine guns and tank shells!


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 12, 2012)

Two RPGs to the rear armour will destroy a tank, or three (I think) if they have the reactive armour perk, still hard to achieve, particularly if they are using thermal vision and have a gunner as well.  Top down javelin is very satisfying.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

2 javelins to the rear will disable, a third for the destroy i think..... thats what I always work on anyway.....

you need 2 of you doing it at the same time tbh.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> It's been long haul, but I think I'm finally starting to "get" this game. It's the first fps I've played online for any length of time since quake. Now starting to get frustrated with all the things you mentioned back in your first posts about what people should be doing! Really wish I could play with other folk I knew to get the team work down, most of the time you're not assigned to a squad and you've got to strike lucky to get one that even sticks together let alone communicates! When you do though it fucking rocks.
> 
> Hope they do another map pack with more big open ones! At first they were my enemy, kept getting killed from nowhere, but now find urban environments harder to keep everything down unless there is tight team work.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to dust quake 3 out against some bots though. You can score a lot of points without having twitch fps skills, but now I've unlocked most things, they are the most satisfying kills.



Good stuff!

I know people who've jacked it in because they are becoming frustrated with the lack of teamwork. When I play on my own my frustration levels go through the roof sometimes. Especially when you join a game to find you're in a squad full of snipers then join another squad and find it's......full of snipers.

Luckily though I have a few friends that I play with on a regular basis as well as some urbs.

You should look at joining a clan. They can vary on hardcoreness. Some are just people who play together on public servers, some have their own servers and some compete on a regular basis. Skill level shouldn't matter. Any clan worth it's salt will have players of all ages/skill levels. When I was a co running our =PxR= clan, we used to take on anyone who was willing to learn teamwork. Met a great bunch of guys and am still in contact with some of them today.

You should look into it, your blood pressure will thank you


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

just add the regular urbs up, its not very often i go on and dont have someone to play with.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

sim667 said:


> just add the regular urbs up, its not very often i go on and dont have someone to play with.



He'll need to get an xbox


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

oh, lol.

you on tonight tits?

Ive been a bit lazy with my gaming over xmas, and its showing as you're all veterans and i feel left out


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

I should be! Hit Colonel service star 6 last night


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fucksake I'm only level 34......

The exasperation in your voice when we were in your tank the other day was amazing, I was shooting at someone and u wanted me to shoot someone else


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha! I do find myself slipping back into clan mode now and again. I can get a bit frustrated but I never mean anything by it. I just want the team to win


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

It was more funny tbh.....

Im long past clan days, last clan I was invloved in was one i ran for action quake 2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2012)

The Sons of Odd are a clan with a difference.

Should be on a bit later too...around 8 if anyone is about?


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2012)

I might tear myself away from Dark Souls for a bit.  I could do with releasing some aggression.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone else able to connect on Xbox?


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2012)

Just seen an article about DLC, or lack of, for BF3.

It's true though, beforehand they were saying there was going to be "10x more DLC than BC2". We've only had one so far though and that wasn't even DLC for the people who pre-ordered the game. Been nearly three months since release now and not a peep about anything else


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 23, 2012)

Yup was thinking the same, apparently there's a few patches coming in Feb, maybe they'll surprise us then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2012)

Well...I have to say I'm not really surprised about this, I'm sure they did the same with the skins in BC2...



> Battlefield 3 had a number of pre-order bonuses, from​​Back To Karkand​, to special dog tags and multiplayer skins. DICE has now released two of those items for sale: the SPECACT skins + dog tags, and the “promo bundle” of dog tags. Here’s a run down on the two items:​
> SPECACT multiplayer skins + dog tag bundle (10 dog tags): $2.99
> Dig tag “promo bundle” (10 dog tags): $2.99


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 24, 2012)

What a load of shit. Still at least they give no advantage to those gullible enough to buy them.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 24, 2012)

It's all about the


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah...


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2012)

Battlefield 2 intro remade in BF3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2012)

Heh that would be cool if I er actually could remember the intro to B2!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2012)

Swap the Russians for the Chinese and the location to an oil refinery in China and you've pretty much got it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2012)

I see.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

Great fucking games last night! Squad Team Deathmatch is pretty cool with a good team.


----------



## Yata (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got the game, anyone wants to add me my tag is TheYata. Sick of playing with shitters who dont talk or spot targets lol

Awesome game though not played a BF since 'nam! Trading mw3 in tomorrow for Karkand


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

Platform?


----------



## Yata (Jan 26, 2012)

360


----------



## october_lost (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone sign me up. Request sent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

Gamertag?


----------



## Yata (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Platform?


Were you playing with people off here last night? Squad deathmatch, good game by the way lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope it was just me but yeah some good games.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Great fucking games last night! Squad Team Deathmatch is pretty cool with a good team.



It was nice that your internet didn't fuck around. A miracle that we managed to get into the same squad also. It was a fucking awesome battle with that one other squad. The round when they beat us by 2 kills was a proper "NOOOOOOOOO!" moment 

Me and Mr Kav will be playing tonight. I'll add you Yata.

Can I also recommend this thread to the newcomers (to the thread that is)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/battlefield-3-hints-tips-and-stratagy.283559/

It also has a list of all the Urb's 360 gamertags.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah net's been good lately, will be on later too.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 27, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It was nice that your internet didn't fuck around. A miracle that we managed to get into the same squad also. It was a fucking awesome battle with that one other squad. The round when they beat us by 2 kills was a proper "NOOOOOOOOO!" moment
> 
> Me and Mr Kav will be playing tonight. I'll add you Yata.
> 
> ...



Ill be on for a bit tonight probably, about 6-8/9 ish....

Ill add you too yata (I'm simbolini)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2012)

Wishes yet again there more PC players on urban.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 27, 2012)

Buy an xbox


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Buy an xbox



Then I'd suck even harder then I do at the moment. 

I'm playing Rage at the moment, got a 360 pad for the driving bits, but when I try and use it to wonder round it feels clumsy as fuck.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Then I'd suck even harder then I do at the moment.
> 
> I'm playing Rage at the moment, got a 360 pad for the driving bits, but when I try and use it to wonder round it feels clumsy as fuck.



Trust me, after 20 years of PC gaming, it felt weird for me too. You really do get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe I'll skip the PC upgrade cycle and do it next gen. Would be kind of pointless now.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 27, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Maybe I'll skip the PC upgrade cycle and do it next gen. Would be kind of pointless now.



You could probably pick up a second hand 360 for not very much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2012)

Much as I like you lot, I'll stick prettier graphics and cheaper games. For now at any rate.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 27, 2012)

You will join the Dark Side, It's your destiny!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Trust me, after 20 years of PC gaming, it felt weird for me too. You really do get used to it pretty quickly.



A good team compensates too...


----------



## Cloud (Jan 29, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Maybe I'll skip the PC upgrade cycle and do it next gen. Would be kind of pointless now.



Yeah I'm with this PC for another 2 years I reckon, I have to run on medium to get 60fps constant. It runs in high at 40-55 and also manages ultra at 25-40 but they dip and don't look that much different. It might be to your advantage to have lower detail in multiplayer anyway.

I'm on finance for another 24 months, I dread upgrading as this rig cost £1250 just a year ago and tbh most of my money in the last 15 years has all gone on PC's. Plus I only play 2 games 

Silly but if money was not option I guess I would buy a new rig just to get 10 fps more lol but as you say, it's pointless untill a next gen console is released and even then it would make sense to wait a little price wise plus consider what OS will be out, all this crap to be taken into consideration. I'm afraid it might be the case that I get that next gen console and a TV next time, depends on the prices but £1200 a year in rigs is a bit much for me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2012)

That's why you get machines you can upgrade. 

Buying gaming PCs is never a good plan, probably the only part of the market building your own is the only way to go.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 30, 2012)

Some upcoming patch info. Good to see an increase for drivers/pilots points when a gunner gets a kill. Always baffled me why support points were always so low. It rewards badass helicopter flying that I seem to be good at


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep me too, support points should be higher as it encourages good team play. Talking of specialism, I believe I'm developing quite the taste for recon again, finding it easier and easier to headshot from the hip! And Mav flying ends up being a bit like the old Commander role when you're squad leader.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 31, 2012)

The MAV is a fantastic tool during Rush maps. Exactly like you say, being able to command the battle. Shame you cannot lay down defence/attack markers dynamically on the map instead of just the objectives. Would be nice to place your squad in a good defensive/attacking spot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah that would be very fucking cool...!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2012)

Right, new headset finally ordered after mucho faffing about, should be with me Thursday, you'll be happy to hear this now means you'll hear my swearing and shouting in clear booming audio.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2012)

Wayhey new headset has arrived!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wayhey new headset has arrived!



Sweet, which one did you go for?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2012)

These.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

Holy. Fucking. Shit. 

The games audio is fucking mental, just started playing and didn't shoot, just stood there listening to the sounds of air craft or gunfire!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 5, 2012)

It's amazing isn't it?

A few days after release, I hooked my TV up to my mixer and EQ'ed it going into my amp. It sounded AMAZING! The long distance gunfire effects were epic. Just like the shootout in Heat.


----------



## Cloud (Feb 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> These.


 
Nice bit of kit m8

I could do with something like that cos I think the 7 speaker setup at the moment is driving me neighbour nuts. The sound is so good on this game, the main fromt speakers have a sub and there's one under the desk, you can feel the air move and the floorboards shake. A good set of phones might be a sensible purchase.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's amazing isn't it?
> 
> A few days after release, I hooked my TV up to my mixer and EQ'ed it going into my amp. It sounded AMAZING! The long distance gunfire effects were epic. Just like the shootout in Heat.



It's fucking unreal! My games gone up too as a result, playing quite a bit better due to better audio...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm tempted to get a set but they need to be much cheaper than that!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's fucking unreal! My games gone up too as a result, playing quite a bit better due to better audio...


 
I can really see that for working out the location of fire! I've got some nice speakers, but the positioning is a bit sub optimal for gaming.

Thing is I don't really like being plugged into cans, cuts of the rest of the world to much. What's the best solution of just using a mike for team speak? Tried using the one on my webcam, but there's just to much feedback. In an ideal world I'd use headphones to hear voice, with a mic, but have the rest of the sound through my amp and speakers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 5, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I'm tempted to get a set but they need to be much cheaper than that!!


 
I realised I've spent something like 60 quid on crappy 'cheap' options that never last, never work properly and don't give very good sound. Figured fuck it, time to get a nice set and wireless is the way to go for me...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 5, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I can really see that for working out the location of fire! I've got some nice speakers, but the positioning is a bit sub optimal for gaming.
> 
> Thing is I don't really like being plugged into cans, cuts of the rest of the world to much. What's the best solution of just using a mike for team speak? Tried using the one on my webcam, but there's just to much feedback. In an ideal world I'd use headphones to hear voice, with a mic, but have the rest of the sound through my amp and speakers.


 
Works pretty well for me, I can hear everything I need to to have a great gaming experience.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I realised I've spent something like 60 quid on crappy 'cheap' options that never last, never work properly and don't give very good sound. Figured fuck it, time to get a nice set and wireless is the way to go for me...


 
My latest pair cost me exactly 60 quid  They're pretty good though.






Very comfy and they have the 50mm drivers so good bass response.

But I've always found headphones to be more immersive than speakers. I do occasionally go through my amp, but it only sounds good loud. Not ideal when living with 3 people and can only get away with it at weekends.

My housemates do tease me a bit though. With the headphones on I tend to shout a bit during game chat. They've heard "GO, GO, GOOOO!" a few times


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha! Nice gear, one thing I don't like about mine is they ain't black...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 6, 2012)

For any recommendations for reasonably priced good ones? Do wired ones plug into the controller still.

Really need to invest in the setup from the gadget show


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2012)

How much we talking?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

Paid subscription coming to B3?



> EA boss John Riccitiello recently spoke to analysts regarding Battlefield 3 — which​sold 10 million copies — where he hinted at Call of Duty Elite, the paid subscription service for Modern Warfare 3. Riccitiello said:​​​“Frankly, I gave a compliment to one of our competitors. It’s got a subscription on the back end of an FPS title. I think that’s a best-in-class performance.”​
> 
> 
> He went on, saying that EA has been toying around with something similar, called Ultimate Team for its FIFA series. Riccitiello added:​​
> ...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm...not too sure about that. But then again, it's been said that "micro payments" will make up most of the games industry business. And that's been said for a few years now.

I doubt we'll see it with BF3. Maybe BC3.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How much we talking?


 fifty quids?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I'd go with Titans choice above if you can stretch another tenner?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, decent headset. Not wireless though. Chat and game volume plus mute switch and bass boost. Plugs into controller with 3.5mm jack from the volume control thingy. I swapped the one that came with the headset for a slightly longer one so the controller doesn't go flying onto the floor when I'm skinning up and then turn round to get a drink 

Also, had a stonking game in the transport chopper (Venom) on Oman last night. Me, Kav and Lowsta didn't die the whole round and fucked the other teams shit up. If we would have had 2 guys with Javelins with us, we would have destroyed the opposing team.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Hmmm...not too sure about that. But then again, it's been said that "micro payments" will make up most of the games industry business. And that's been said for a few years now.
> 
> I doubt we'll see it with BF3. Maybe BC3.



If its done properly and ain't just an excuse to rip people off then I can't see a problem but this is EA we're talking about so don't really have much faith in them not trying to fleece us...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 7, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah, decent headset. Not wireless though. Chat and game volume plus mute switch and bass boost. Plugs into controller with 3.5mm jack from the volume control thingy. I swapped the one that came with the headset for a slightly longer one so the controller doesn't go flying onto the floor when I'm skinning up and then turn round to get a drink
> 
> Also, had a stonking game in the transport chopper (Venom) on Oman last night. Me, Kav and Lowsta didn't die the whole round and fucked the other teams shit up. If we would have had 2 guys with Javelins with us, we would have destroyed the opposing team.


 
They sound good then, I might give them a blast. I think a lot of my problems is that the sound is just out of my tele, mounted on a wall at the other end of the room, so I cant ever hear people moving round me etc.... It might improve my game a little, although im still shit at aiming.

You should let me know when you're playing, I coulda javenlined it up last night, but instead I watched tripe on the telebox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah yeah me too, haven't had a good team game since I last played with the ODD brethren.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

Fired it up today for the first time in a few weeks. I love it, but can't help wondering if the FAMAS is a little unbalanced in close quarter combat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

It's getting nerfed in the next update.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

I better hurry and get the next service star for it then before it happens. Unlocked the F2000 today, but not started the tedious process of getting decent sites for it yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't unlocked it myself, not made any good progress with those assignment thingys tbh...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haven't unlocked it myself, not made any good progress with those assignment thingys tbh...


 
It's the only one I've done. Pretty easy, just throw med kits around and revive a few folk.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> It's the only one I've done. Pretty easy, just throw med kits around and revive a few folk.


 
And therein lay the problem, I find the support/med roles pretty boring. Tend to play 70/30 engineer/recon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And therein lay the problem, I find the support/med roles pretty boring. Tend to play 70/30 engineer/recon.


 
I play mostly as engineer, but do like assault rifles. Got 40 kills since the last post. 

Recon is only class I've not really bothered trying to unlock!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I play mostly as engineer, but do like assault rifles. Got 40 kills since the last post.
> 
> Recon is only class I've not really bothered trying to unlock!


 
Ah yeah the weapons are good but find having a rocket launcher is too damn useful.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 8, 2012)

Nothing like multiple! kills with a single shot!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Nothing like multiple! kills with a single shot!


 
Especially when you have the squad wide explosive damage load out on.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Unlocked the F2000 today, but not started the tedious process of getting decent sites for it yet.


 
Team Deathmatch is a great way to quickly get any unlocks for a weapon.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah yeah me too, haven't had a good team game since I last played with the ODD brethren.


 
Speaking of ODD brethren, Lowsta is coming down to London on Friday. Me and Kav are meeting him around Euston to get smashed. Have I planted the seed....?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2012)

So those x12's literally just have a connection straight to the controller. I don't really want to run wires to my xbox, as its quite a way from where i sit.


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 8, 2012)

Any tips for getting going with the fighter jets?  I've spent hours accumulating 46 points so far, I've just about got used to flying the things but everyone else has heat seekers.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Any tips for getting going with the fighter jets?  I've spent hours accumulating 46 points so far, I've just about got used to flying the things but everyone else has heat seekers.



Have you got the flares yet?? Heatseekers you can normally lose by going straight up as you'll go out of range quickly.

The trick is to see what's around you by flying third person and switch to the cockpit when attacking. 

Just get quite a Long way from choppers hovering and fly straight at them whilst letting the gattling canons rip!!


----------



## october_lost (Feb 8, 2012)

Of the new assignments, been stuck on 'scarred veteran' for weeks. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2012)

Finally got the mortar which is a bit fun.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> So those x12's literally just have a connection straight to the controller. I don't really want to run wires to my xbox, as its quite a way from where i sit.


 
Ah, no. The amp is powered by the USB port on the xbox.



OneStrike said:


> Any tips for getting going with the fighter jets? I've spent hours accumulating 46 points so far, I've just about got used to flying the things but everyone else has heat seekers.


 
Attack ground targets like tanks. You may not be able to destroy them but you will get any destroy assist points. This is the way I managed to get the heatseekers fairly quickly. And as Sim says, go after the choppers.



october_lost said:


> Of the new assignments, been stuck on 'scarred veteran' for weeks. Any ideas anyone?


 
Well it depends which criteria you need to complete!



> No.10) To unlock MK3A1 in Scarred Veteran assignment Require 10 kills with PP-19 Require 5 kills in DPC Jeep 10 kills with BTR-90 IFV Play 2 hours on Sharqi Peninsula


 
I've done everything there except the 5 kills with the Desert Patrol Vehicle. I've got 3 but everytime I try to run someone over they kill me


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Ah, no. The amp is powered by the USB port on the xbox.


 
Ah, ill probably pay a bit extra and go wireless then.

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2012)

I might be around a bit later on in the evening.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bugger, it seems that I have to choose between 5.1 and wireless. I ca afford the combination of the 2  (all about £130).

I cant work out whether the giotek ex-05 are 5.1 or not, some places say they are, some places say they're stereo.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2012)

I might be coming round to the idea of cans. Need to decide if it's best to go with a pair that use 3.5mm jack to use my sound cards headphone amp or the USB jobs with a built in soundboard. 

Anyone know how to switch between the two if I go the USB option?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 9, 2012)

ok bit of a muppet question - the other day i was pinned down by a tank in a building as Support, then i spoted an Engineer kit dropped, so picked it up, got the RPG going popped up to fire at tank and nothing  - i haven't progressed very far except on Support and it didn't fire with R1 - i guess something about lock on to a target??? but yep i popped up, nothing and was shot by the tank in about 1 second - doh !


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> ok bit of a muppet question - the other day i was pinned down by a tank in a building as Support, then i spoted an Engineer kit dropped, so picked it up, got the RPG going popped up to fire at tank and nothing - i haven't progressed very far except on Support and it didn't fire with R1 - i guess something about lock on to a target??? but yep i popped up, nothing and was shot by the tank in about 1 second - doh !


 
That kit could have had an Anti Air rocket or Javelin equipped. With the Javelin you have to lock onto the vehicle before you fire.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2012)

There's some turtle beach x41's on ebay (i think they're refurbished ones)...... It says they're 'grade b'..... what does that mean?

3 month warranty, £68.50..... might be worth getting a pair?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2012)

My skill is finally positive.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2012)

Good work


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha kicked ass as medic last night, heavy gunnage meant over 5000 points and k/d of 20/8 or there abouts.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 10, 2012)

My housemate wouldnt bugger off last night, I really wanted to play too...

I could move my xbox to my bedroom but I dont like smoking in there.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 10, 2012)

I did go on at 9.45, but no-one was online


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha kicked ass as medic last night, heavy gunnage meant over 5000 points and k/d of 20/8 or there abouts.


 
See assault rifles are fun!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 10, 2012)

fuck it, bought a pair of headphones. Better up my game 

I hate to think how much ive spent on xbox over the years......Nowhere near as much as ive spent on apple stuff tho tbf.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2012)

sim667 said:


> fuck it, bought a pair of headphones. Better up my game
> 
> I hate to think how much ive spent on xbox over the years......Nowhere near as much as ive spent on apple stuff tho tbf.


 
I've spent nowhere near the amount of money I've spent on building PC's and renting clan servers over the years


----------



## sim667 (Feb 10, 2012)

Surely with fibreoptic being the way it is, and the cost of computers nowadays you could just run them from home?

Never really did the whole clan thang properly, I ran my own, there were 8 of us, we dominated, but then got bored of all the organising.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 10, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Surely with fibreoptic being the way it is, and the cost of computers nowadays you could just run them from home?
> 
> Never really did the whole clan thang properly, I ran my own, there were 8 of us, we dominated, but then got bored of all the organising.


 
Possibly a small, 16 slot server. But we had a 64 player server at one point!!!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome!!

I wish I could use my headphones today now......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

sim667 said:


> fuck it, bought a pair of headphones. Better up my game
> 
> I hate to think how much ive spent on xbox over the years......Nowhere near as much as ive spent on apple stuff tho tbf.



Good man! It's totally upped my game and enjoyment too, I'm with TS too, I've spent a huge amount less on console gaming than I ever did on PC gaming.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> See assault rifles are fun!



I'm a full convert now! Totally fucking destroyed on Metro last night because of it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm a full convert now! Totally fucking destroyed on Metro last night because of it.


 
You got the FAMAS yet? It is truly devastating at close range!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> You got the FAMAS yet? It is truly devastating at close range!


 
Nope not yet...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 10, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> You got the FAMAS yet? It is truly devastating at close range!


 
It's devastating at all ranges  My #1 assault rifle.

Looks like it's going to be balanced in the next patch though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2012)

Yup it's getting nerfed which means it'll be next to useless post patch...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2012)

FAMAS unlocked, just in time to use it before its patched.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2012)

Cos of the stupid number of kills I've got with it of late in TD I've unlocked several more guns, but not even bothered using them. Going to try and get another two service stars before the nerf happens.

Decided it's time to start looking round for a clan. Really can't be arsed with conquest any more as it's no fun unless folk are working together. Going to order a headset when an invoice gets paid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2012)

Join the Sons of Odd [ODD]!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Join the Sons of Odd [ODD]!


 
I would in a shot, but don't have an xbox!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2012)

We have PC members.

Wow I can see why the FAMAS is getting nerfed, killing is almost too easy with this gun! Played with very little effort and god a k/d of 20/9...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 13, 2012)

www.bf3stats.com

Above site is awesome. Soooo detailed. I just found out that I'm in the top 1% of Support players on the 360


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sombeody sent me a link on my xbox saying they'd set up a profile for me on some site..... wtf is that about? Xbox phishing?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 13, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Sombeody sent me a link on my xbox saying they'd set up a profile for me on some site..... wtf is that about? Xbox phishing?


 
No idea. It could be innocent enough but if you don't know them, ignore it!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have/will do

Just looked at the bf3 stats, my highest ranked thing is vehicle destroys, in the top 6%....... There is nothing quite so satisfying as watch a vehicle go BOOM!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> www.bf3stats.com
> 
> Above site is awesome. Soooo detailed. I just found out that I'm in the top 1% of Support players on the 360



Lol that no surprise mate.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't find my GT on bf3stats.com.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can't find my GT on bf3stats.com.


 
Make sure you select xbox just above the search box. I found you!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 13, 2012)

They do some cool graphics there too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2012)

Of course you have to check it's 360...d'oh!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2012)

Blimey I'm in the top 5% for vehicle destroying.

And my longest headshot is 338.25m. ​​


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2012)

Good Effort...especially 17.87% acurracy with a pad! 

Don't think mines quite good enough to post.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah mine isn't all that really, didn't realise I had a headshot at that distance though, thought it was something like 150.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 13, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Good Effort...especially 17.87% acurracy with a pad!
> 
> Don't think mines quite good enough to post.


 
Thanks!

Ah don't be silly. I just have no life. That's why my score is so high


----------



## sim667 (Feb 14, 2012)

Headphones arrived just now. I have to go to work before I can play though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Headphones arrived just now. I have to go to work before I can play though


 
You know you have a stomach bug calling.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Headphones arrived just now. I have to go to work before I can play though



You on tonight?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 14, 2012)

er..... maybe


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be on tonight for a few rounds


----------



## Pingu (Feb 15, 2012)

and yet another fucked up patch on the PC.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2012)

Pingu said:


> and yet another fucked up patch on the PC.


 
What did they break this time?


----------



## Pingu (Feb 15, 2012)

same as last time. punkbuster kicks a gogo

i have started playing arma 2 again until this one is fixed. took a few days last time


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2012)

Punkbuster is probably the shittest anti cheat software out there.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 15, 2012)

it was shit even back in the cod4 days


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2012)

DICE have stuck with it since BF1942. Ten years to be precise.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2012)

Should be on too...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 16, 2012)

Had my first game since before Christmas yesterday  Totally been slacking/playing Zelda. Cleared my friendslist as well, I'll ad a few of you back once I improve.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 17, 2012)

Friday session, don't mind if I do!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 17, 2012)

I might be on, I've been invited out to dinner, and out for drinks by seperate people though....... So i cant say for sure.

Think ive sorted the cutting in and out headphones, seems to have been interference from my router.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup I'll be around from 8ish.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 19, 2012)

Any other Xbox players having trouble finding servers? It hasn't worked for me on friday or today


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 20, 2012)

Repair tool graffiti, anyone else seen some?

Found this one tonight :


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 27, 2012)

^ bloody hell, what a knobend!!

Have started playing a lot more Hardcore recently. Must say, I'm really enjoying it. Makes you focus a hell of a lot more and when you shoot someone in the head, they die instantly.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh wow, massive patchlist details. Lots of things getting tweaked or changed.

Cannot access it on my work laptop and for some reason my phone no longer allows me to post on Urban because of some weird Java error. On the link below though, just scroll down till you see it.

www.bf3blog.com

And I reckon they haven't given a released date yet as they'll bung some DLC with it to get round Microsoft's strict rules on amount of patches per game per year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

> GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES:
> -Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
> -Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
> -Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> ...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh there is much, much more than that. Check out the Battlelog link in that post!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2012)

FAMAS still does the same damage, which is nice, but a smaller magazine.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

"The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator." - good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

Tell me about, that shit is a right pain...


----------



## Pingu (Feb 28, 2012)

the not being able to be a motar whore from your own spawn point is one i approve of


----------



## Pingu (Feb 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tell me about, that shit is a right pain.. I just cant do it , keep falling off.


 

fixed for you


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2012)

Pingu said:


> the not being able to be a motar whore from your own spawn point is one i approve of


 
Indeed.

I've no idea why they included that in the first place. Madness on their part, I assume. And I like the fact that flares don't break lock any more, just distract the missile. Will force chopper whore pilots to actually use some skill (like me ) to avoid getting shot down.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 28, 2012)

i alwys wait until i hear the noisen taht says.. rut ro.. someone has shot a stinger.. either dive for the floor or flare


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been using the ECM jammer recently as I've found an increase of tank whores using the CITV station and guided shell combo. Let that out and then dive like a bastard for some cover. The below radar perk only works when your cuttin' the grass with your skids.

Having the stealth perk on helps also.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 28, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I've been using the ECM jammer recently as I've found an increase of tank whores using the CITV station and guided shell combo.


 
that will be me then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

Pingu said:


> fixed for you



Lol no one I know needs to pull crap like that to win, we rely on the ODD mad skills!


----------



## Pingu (Feb 28, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol no one I know needs to pull crap like that to win, we rely on the ODD mad skills!


 
so you cant do it then?  


 (we ban mav glitching on our servers btw)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

Pingu said:


> so you cant do it then?
> 
> 
> (we ban mav glitching on our servers btw)


 
Tbh I've never even tried, like I said I'm good enough to not use cheap tactics like this.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 28, 2012)

Pingu said:


>






Actually that's why I don't try and fly things anymore.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone seen any fucker hiding under the map on Operation Metro??? Two of the fuckers were at it. Right under the train tracks at Charlie flag


----------



## Pingu (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah they should only be able to kill you though if they use frags or rpgs dont think you can shoot people.

i think its one of the things being addressed in the next patch


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep, Frag round USAS is what they were using. The point whoring, cheating scumbags.

Also, sent my first abusive message to someone last night. Kept TK'ing me to get the chopper


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally gotten free of dark souls to play this. Half an hour later I have updated pretty much everything I own and still got a 2gig multiplayer update. I'll be here till April.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 4, 2012)

Thought I saw you pop earlier on this, will have to catch a game with you sometime.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2012)

Got it working.  It's good.  

You should start with everything though.  Makes it difficult when you're a beginner and all the people who have been playing for hours also have all the good equipment too!  

I died a lot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 4, 2012)

Play with a good squad and pick up dead soldiers' weapons is a good strategy to follow in the early ranks.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah yes. Good idea.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 4, 2012)

tommers said:


> Got it working. It's good.
> 
> You should start with everything though. Makes it difficult when you're a beginner and all the people who have been playing for hours also have all the good equipment too!
> 
> I died a lot.


 
TBH once you have a decent sight, even the basic weapons will do the job nicely. It's just getting the first kills to get them.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

tommers said:


> Got it working. It's good.
> 
> You should start with everything though. Makes it difficult when you're a beginner and all the people who have been playing for hours also have all the good equipment too!
> 
> I died a lot.


 
Team Deathmatch is a good way to rack up kills with a certain weapon. And, as KE says, playing with a decent squad 

So I've seen on a couple of forums that Dice are "Play Testing" at the moment. Looks like the upcoming patch will come with DLC also. I wonder what it is, they're being very tight lipped about it for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

Bout fucking time if you ask me...Dice promised tons of DLC and now we have to sit and watch while Elite CoD players get something new almost every couple weeks!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> So I've seen on a couple of forums that Dice are "Play Testing" at the moment. Looks like the upcoming patch will come with DLC also. I wonder what it is, they're being very tight lipped about it for some bizarre reason.


 
Double blade helicopters

*dreams on.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Bout fucking time if you ask me...Dice promised tons of DLC and now we have to sit and watch while Elite CoD players get something new almost every couple weeks!


 
Yep "10x more DLC than BC2". The games been out 4 months and all we've had is Karkand, which was announced six months before it was released.

Granted the CoD content is always just acouple of new maps, DICE always seem to do more. They're fucking shit at telling you about it though


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

DICE are trolling us again. Someone from the Dev team has said:

"I have a 'slight feeling' next week will be a very, very...shall we say, rewarding, week "

Knowing them, that could mean anything. They could just announce something. Hopefully it's the patch and some DLC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah hope so too. Would be nice to have a new jeep, you know one that can have the WHOLE squad catch a ride! 3 seaters, wtf is that about?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yep "10x more DLC than BC2". The games been out 4 months and all we've had is Karkand, which was announced six months before it was released.
> 
> Granted the CoD content is always just acouple of new maps, DICE always seem to do more. They're fucking shit at telling you about it though



Yup but it's still activity, it's still something new sooner than later. They need to up their game in this area if you me...things move too fast these days for these slow ass release schedules!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2012)

Singularly failed to fail a clan to play in, can't really be fucked to play conquest with randoms. Problems with working so many evenings. Also new job means I'm going to be moving to a rural area again and my experiences of broadband and gaming isn't good, that's even assuming that I have space for my desktop in my youth hostle room. 

Oh well it's been good times, this game has grabbed me in a way that no other hasn't for many years.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah hope so too. Would be nice to have a new jeep, you know one that can have the WHOLE squad catch a ride! 3 seaters, wtf is that about?!


 
They obviously thought there would always be some squad member, douchebag sniper camping in the trees 

Talking of douchebag snipers....I was playing Caspian Border Rush last night as attackers, Mr Kav was in the transport helo but I had spawned a few seconds away. Some sniper was in with him, but because Mr Kav waited, the sniper jumped out, TK'ed him and took the chopper as I got in. He then flew it to the top of the radio tower, jumped out and camped the whole match.

Trouble is, when he jumped out the chopper was full. Some guy switched to the pilots seat before I could, but the downward angle was already too extreme. 5 deaths just because some fucking cock wanted to camp the whole game. I had to resist the urge to message him and tell him that he's massive cunt


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Something very similar happened to me last night, pilot with four of us in leapt out to get on top a building, an idiot who couldn't fly for shit took over and managed to crash the damn thing...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Something very similar happened to me last night, pilot with four of us in leapt out to get on top a building, an idiot who couldn't fly for shit took over and managed to crash the damn thing...


 
I really thought playing hardcore would improve the general standard of play. It has to a degree, not as many idiots. But when you do come across one, he's like 5 cunts rolled into one


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 7, 2012)

Rumours about a new map pack/expansion called "Close Quarters" is doing the rounds. Apparently, the Blackhawk and Bradley IFV are making a comeback also!

All speculation at the moment though, so no solid source. Will update if I see anything.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 7, 2012)

Info has been released...

http://ea.gamespress.com/release.asp?i=1741

First one will be released in June.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2012)

Can someone cut & paste cos I can't see it. Ta


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 7, 2012)

June?! Facking hell!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

June?? WTFF?!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 7, 2012)

EA ROLLS OUT THREE THEMED EXPANSION PACKS FOR MULTI-PLATINUM BATTLEFIELD 3
*As Fans Continue to Devour the First Expansion Pack, Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand, DICE Announces Three New Packs that Expand the Smash Hit with New Modes, Maps and Weapons*

*Guildford, UK. – March 7, 2012 – *The _Battlefield™_ army is over 12 Million strong and growing every day as _Battlefield 3™ _and its first expansion, _Battlefield 3:_ _Back to Karkand_ continues to recruit gamers around the world with its dynamic sandbox gameplay and state-of-the-art technology. Today, DICE, an Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: EA) studio, demonstrates its ongoing commitment to fans by unveiling three new themed digital expansion packs* that will enhance the superior _Battlefield_ experience with fresh and innovative gameplay, new modes, unique environments and more ways to wage all-out-war on the battlefield. Powered by the *Frostbite™ 2* engine, the next expansion packs are: *Battlefield 3:* *Close Quarters* in June, *Battlefield 3:* *Armored Kill* in the fall, and *Battlefield 3:* *End Game *in the winter.

·         *Battlefield 3:* *Close Quarters* – In _Battlefield 3:_ _Close Quarters_, players are dropped into a frantic, infantry-only theatre of war. _Frostbite 2_ high definition destruction makes the environment come alive as everything from furniture to plaster gets shot to pieces. Players will feel the intensity of the world exploding around them as rubble and broken pieces pile up on the floor, while tight level design and vertical gameplay create a highly competitive environment. _Battlefield 3:_ _Close Quarters_ also introduces new weapons, assignments and unique dog tags to bring back to the base game.

·         *Battlefield 3:* *Armored Kill*_– _Following the tight infantry gameplay of _Battlefield 3:_ _Close Quarters_, DICE will release _Battlefield 3:_ _Armored Kill _that ups the ante for vehicular mayhem as only _Battlefield_ can do. Featuring new driveable tanks, ATVs, mobile artillery and more, _Battlefield 3:_ _Armored Kill_ also delivers huge battlefields for an all-out vehicle assault, including the biggest map in _Battlefield_ history.

·         *Battlefield 3:* *End Game* – The fourth expansion pack will ship in the winter but details remain tightly guarded. 

·         *Battlefield 3:* *Back to Karkand *–_Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand_ is available now for download for £11.99 or 1200 Microsoft points and features four of the most beloved *Battlefield 2™* maps (Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, Wake Island and Sharqi Peninsula), all fully re-imagined utilizing the power of the Frostbite 2 engine.

Patrick Bach, Executive Producer, _Battlefield 3 _said, “Instead of delivering piecemeal map packs, we’re giving players a completely new experience with every themed expansion pack to keep the action fresh. Our expansions are designed to excite our large and active fan base while attracting new recruits with gameplay that is dynamic and unpredictable every time.”


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

So another 3 month wait....on top of the last four?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 7, 2012)

It sounds to me like they're ramping up the destruction on the first one. Maybe that's why it's taking them so long? Who knows with DICE. They make fantastic games but are really shit at PR


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 7, 2012)

And here's some footage from the Close Quarters DLC.



It really looks like that map from MW2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It sounds to me like they're ramping up the destruction on the first one. Maybe that's why it's taking them so long? Who knows with DICE. They make fantastic games but are really shit at PR



That would suggest that they only started building it once B3 was released. With all that preorder interest they could have easily scaled up the dev team to get this made quicker...

Have to say I'm quite disappointed we're going to have to wait till June from a company that promised an aggressive DLC strategy.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 7, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> And here's some footage from the Close Quarters DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks like that map from MW2




breakout those USAS and UGLS people.. spam fest


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got the limited edition game. How do I download back to karkand? I can't see it in the shop.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

tommers said:


> I've got the limited edition game. How do I download back to karkand? I can't see it in the shop.


 
Have you updated to the latest patch?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2012)

Close quarters combat! Fuck yeah, I like it up close and personal.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Close quarters combat! Fuck yeah, I like it up close and personal.


 
The negative wankers on the EAUK forums were in full swing yesterday. CoD this CoD that blah blah. Game is broken why don't they fix it first blah blah. I'm never buying a DICE game again blah blah.

They fail to see that DICE's hands are tied. They signed up with the devil when they were bought out by EA back in 2005 after the release of BF2. But the way I see it is, they're trying to lure the CoD market but also staying true to the roots with the 2nd expansion pack. It's a compromise to the money men. Yes, they release CoD style small maps first and then the large vehicle warfare maps second. Who knows what will be in the third as they are staying quiet about that.

But it does feel that it's constantly work in progress. People forget that the consoles are limiting the game to a degree. I reckon the reason we haven't gotten the "all out destruction" is because the consoles cannot handle it. That's why they are increasing the destruction in the indoors expansion, a lot less world to render and I think it will be limited to 16 players iirc. They said they're at the limit of what the current consoles can do. And I think they're right. The game looks and sounds fantastic on the creaking hardware of the current generation of consoles. So it makes sense that the scaling down of the environment will enable them to crank up the destruction.

Personally, I'm really looking forward to all of them. Close quarters combat with a decent squad? Fuck yeah, Rainbow Six all over again. Large vehicle maps with a decent squad? Fuck yeah, BF2 all over again.

But then the negative crowd shout loudly about things that will mostly be fixed in the next patch hopefully. Most of them are like broken records. Still bitching and moaning but still playing the game they "despise" and "has sold out". I wish they would bang on about private servers for consoles instead. That way, we could have proper matches against proper clans and play the game to it's maximum teamwork potential. Fucking hell. A 12v12 game with all the toys available would be AMAZING. Obviously, I'd prefer a 32v32 like I'm used to but I'll just have to settle for 12v12


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2012)

As a PC player I find it frustrating, but understandable. TBF bitching like what you mentioned is why I tend to stay away from "gamers" forums.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> The negative wankers on the EAUK forums were in full swing yesterday. CoD this CoD that blah blah. Game is broken why don't they fix it first blah blah. I'm never buying a DICE game again blah blah.
> 
> They fail to see that DICE's hands are tied. They signed up with the devil when they were bought out by EA back in 2005 after the release of BF2. But the way I see it is, they're trying to lure the CoD market but also staying true to the roots with the 2nd expansion pack. It's a compromise to the money men. Yes, they release CoD style small maps first and then the large vehicle warfare maps second. Who knows what will be in the third as they are staying quiet about that.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm with you on the haterz just hating for the sake of the thing is Dice/EA are trying to have their cake and eat too. If they really want to take on CoD they should dump PC as a priority, embrace consoles full on. That'd give them a far bigger market to focus on and the internal resources to compete with the faster update schedule CoD has (a key and growing in importance factor, if you can compete on quality compete on speed as Microsoft has shown in the past). They should then not make silly statements they can't make good on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

CQ info is seeping out:







Some box art:






All taken fron the rather excellent BF3blog.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

Wondering looking at the narrative feel of the titles if they are also single player add ons too?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wondering looking at the narrative feel of the titles if they are also single player add ons too?


 
Possibly. Seeing the length of time it's taking for them to be released, it wouldn't surprise me.

Also, seen hints of a scheme where you can rent your own console server and have full control over it. A first if true.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2012)

Blimey! If that's true that would be pretty crazy!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd be well up for it though. If it's priced like a PC server then it will be £1 a slot.

I'd keep all the settings the same, just include decent maps. Be gone, pesky small B2K maps. And occasionally do a 24 hour one map rotation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I'd be well up for it though. If it's priced like a PC server then it will be £1 a slot.
> 
> I'd keep all the settings the same, just include decent maps. Be gone, pesky small B2K maps. And occasionally do a 24 hour one map rotation.


 
It'd be so cool...and we could grow the Sons of Odd so we always have some shit hot squaddies to play with.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a good example of the race that is now on:

CoD players get their 4th, 5th and 6th content drop: http://www.girlgamersuk.com/2012/03/cod-modern-warfare-3-sees-its-4th-5th-6th-content-drops/

We wait till June to get our second.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 13, 2012)

girlgamersuk 

Wish that I wasn't behind this firewall at work


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

Hah not that kind of site!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2012)

BF on facebook have just posted up a vid of a real railgun.

Not quite how i remember them in quake.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like the patch is coming...time to rack up some points before the Famas gets nerfed!



> Good news, everyone! According to DICE (via​​Twitter​), the new Battlefield 3 patch is currently in certification at Microsoft and Sony, which means the patch is complete and only awaits the go-ahead from the console makers. Of course, the PC patch could be released earlier, but DICE likes to update all three platforms at the same time.
> ​Last time a patch was in the certification stage, we saw it released approximately one week later, which means — fingers crossed — we could see the new Battlefield 3 patch released next week.​


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2012)

So, server rental is go, go, go!!!! According to the link I just read, you can either hire a server as a one off, short term or long term. Pricing will be different. And according to DICE, they're the first company to have ever asked Microsoft and Sony if it's viable.

I would post it but I read it on my phone, and for some reason I cannot post here on my phone any more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoa!! What was the name of the site you were on? That must be the 'whole new experience' then right?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Whoa!! What was the name of the site you were on? That must be the 'whole new experience' then right?


 

Nope, that's a new game mode apparently.

I *think* it was Gameinformer. I got the link from the EAUK forums.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Aha this is the link:

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...battlefield-3-gets-up-close-and-personal.aspx

Crazy that they are the first to ever ask about providing rented servers! It'll very cool if it ain't too pricey, we should be able to get some cash together for a dedicated ODD server.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 15, 2012)

happy for youse, pity it still looks like an ugly piece of turd on the consoles


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

Which no one who's playing the game right ever notices.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 17, 2012)

New EA blog post explaining the DLC and new game mode!

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/bringing-battlefield-into-close-quarters/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

B3 did well at the BAFTA game awards last night, beat MW3 for online playing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> New EA blog post explaining the DLC and new game mode!
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/bringing-battlefield-into-close-quarters/



Very interesting post which comes down to former CS and Unreal fragfest lovers now making B3 like that. Not a bad thing really (caveat: as long as it doesn't all stay like this) and thank fuck they realized that Rush wouldn't work in this!

On a related note, what old maps would people like to see back? Been thinking I'd love to play Oasis from BC2 again with an increase in destruction!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very interesting post which comes down to former CS and Unreal fragfest lovers now making B3 like that. Not a bad thing really (caveat: as long as it doesn't all stay like this) and thank fuck they realized that Rush wouldn't work in this!
> 
> On a related note, what old maps would people like to see back? Been thinking I'd love to play Oasis from BC2 again with an increase in destruction!


 

I don't mind the diversity offered by the new expansion. In a way I'm glad the PS3 crowd get it early as I'll be able to watch gameplay vids on YouTube to make my mind up. I'm more looking forward to the Armoured Kill expansion but I really do enjoy the infantry maps.

Well, I'd LOVE them to bring back 73 Eastings from Desert Combat. I know it wasn't an "official" map due to it being a mod and all but fuck me it was amazing. Every player got a tank or BMP or mobile artillery.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 20, 2012)

They did some back end updates this morning which have changed a few minor things.

Most of the time I'll stick with rush and once selected from the multiplayer menu it will stay with that game mode but now I'm being thrown into all sorts of different game modes after the current game finishes.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 20, 2012)

Just read the thread over on the EA forums about this, DICE/EA why did you think that this was a good idea?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 20, 2012)

Just seen the thread and why the hell would they mix rush and conquest maps? I was happy to read they have the B2K maps seperated from 3 flag to normal flag sequence, but why mix game modes. Maybe someone's made a boo boo?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 20, 2012)

Found this link too.

http://bf3stats.com/servers/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 20, 2012)

Most of the games that I've joined tonight are 5v5 at best.

The BF3 twitter feed is rather busy at the moment


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 21, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Most of the games that I've joined tonight are 5v5 at best.
> 
> The BF3 twitter feed is rather busy at the moment


 

So like when the game was released then?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 22, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just read the thread over on the EA forums about this, DICE/EA why did you think that this was a good idea?


 
Just seen on the same forums, it's a bug. Should be sorted out ASAP


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently the reason for the delay in DLC is because lots of people are on holiday due to working their asses off in the crunch up to B3 launch...hmmm...you'd thought that the hundreds of millions they've made in profit would have been spent on expanding the team by now. I mean it's not like they didn't have any idea about how much money was coming with all those pre-orders is it?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, but this is EA we're talking about here


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah, but this is EA we're talking about here



Even they must realise that pushing out tons of DLC makes money and keeps them in the news?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

True.

It doesn't make much sense to me either though. Just seems like bad planning.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> True.
> 
> It doesn't make much sense to me either though. Just seems like bad planning.



Totally.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

Although, it could be because they're working on all three expansions at the same time? In time to start on BC3? Or maybe BC3 is already under way?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 23, 2012)

I havent had a sesh in ages..... anyone fancy a blast over the weekend?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes  Probably be on tomorrow night.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wicked, ill try and jump on then if im not out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Yup I'm having a chilled weekend so should be on tomorrow too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

Patch release dated for the PS3.



> *GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES​*
> Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
> Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
> Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> ...


 
More details on the link above...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2012)

I won't be playing tonight, my Internet is still down


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know why they haven't confirmed it for the xbox or PC as they said they would be releasing the patch for all three platforms at the same time


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone else finding it hard to get full games (12 vs 12)? Played a quite a bit yesterday and only one game had a full server, others barely managed 8 vs 8...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone else finding it hard to get full games (12 vs 12)? Played a quite a bit yesterday and only one game had a full server, others barely managed 8 vs 8...


 
I found it like that Thursday / Friday of last week but it seems to be ok now. I'll put it down to people not being used to the new servers and how to find a game mode that you want to play.


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2012)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sgt-Firky/

IF anyone fancies a U75 (PC) bash give me a shout, I run some of the most popular BF3 servers in the world and it wouldn't be a problem to password one of our servers for an hour and have a bash. 








Number 1 in the UK and about 5th in the world the last time I checked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I found it like that Thursday / Friday of last week but it seems to be ok now. I'll put it down to people not being used to the new servers and how to find a game mode that you want to play.



Perhaps, found it again last night, took a full hour before I saw one game with a full set of people...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

firky said:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sgt-Firky/
> 
> IF anyone fancies a U75 (PC) bash give me a shout, I run some of the most popular BF3 servers in the world and it wouldn't be a problem to password one of our servers for an hour and have a bash.
> 
> ...



Blimey! You back??


----------



## Kanda (Mar 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Blimey! You back??


 
do catch up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> do catch up



Lol you can tell how much time u75 actually takes up for me innit?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 28, 2012)

Prices have been released for the console servers. The option will be coming with the patch, hopefully next week.

1 day: $1.49

7 days: $6.99

30 days: $24.99

90 days: $64.99

So, that's £15.66 for a month and £40.75 for 90 days!

I think I'm going to buy an [ODD] server for 90 days


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Prices have been released for the console servers. The option will be coming with the patch, hopefully next week.
> 
> 1 day: $1.49
> 
> ...



Mate, very happy to help split the cost on this.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 28, 2012)

Cool, I think Kav and Lowsta are going to chip in also.

I was thinking this setup initially.

Gulf of Oman
Kharg Island
Karkand
Sharqui
Firestorm
Seine Crossing

Hardcore

Kick and ban for intentional TK's

Not sure if multiple users can alter the settings, will do a little bit of digging and find out. I doubt it will be an issue as if you share the cost, then it makes sense that you can admin it!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is that for PC only?

Ill chip in if its on xbox.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 28, 2012)

Xbox


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Xbox



Wicked, I'm up for that


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 28, 2012)

Some tentative info here. PS3 footage.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 29, 2012)

the patch for PS3 takes absolutely ages - something crazy like 800 plus minutes - then you have to re-install the Back to Karkard content !!!! FFS


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oooh is the patch today?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Oooh is the patch today?


 
Nope, it was released for the PS3 earlier this week, PC today and the xbox next Tuesday I reckon.

So much for releasing it at the same time for all platforms.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Nope, it was released for the PS3 earlier this week, PC today and the xbox next Tuesday I reckon.
> 
> So much for releasing it at the same time for all platforms.


 
They probably want to stagger incase because of network loads and fixing issues as they arise.

My internet is FINALLY back on, so I much smash some BF3 tonight


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2012)

Got the patch yesterday (ps3) and yes, it sucks to download a great big patch and then be told that you have to download another gig of something you already have. The days of 'jumping on for a quick game' are long gone.

The PS3 (and i presume others) have these paid for shortcut items now. That's a fucking shit idea. I've worked fucking hard for the small number of upgrades I've managed to get. Turns out I could have bought them.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea, it is irritating to think people can just slam a 20 down and have upgrades i haven't even attained yet.

What has happened to artillary? I had a few games earlier and couldn't seem to place the damn thing anywhere.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 29, 2012)

Awaiting the patch downloading now, then testing.

Also, a good browser plug-in for Battlelog here:

http://getbblog.com/


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Yea, it is irritating to think people can just slam a 20 down and have upgrades i haven't even attained yet.
> 
> What has happened to artillary? I had a few games earlier and couldn't seem to place the damn thing anywhere.


 
You mean the mortar?

They've made it so you can only place it in an area you can be found by an enemy player. A good thing, Death zone base mortars were really bloody annoying.

Regarding servers, you can add "VIP players" so that means you jump to the top of the queue if it's full. For the [ODD] server, I'll put all U75 xbox players onto the list. For anyone who is going to contribute, I'll kick someone to make room if it's full when you want to play.

1500 ticket Gulf of Oman on the first day anyone?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2012)

had a little play today and finally unlocked the city station for tanks, boooooya! need some players to practice with it 

Also, i was playing a map today (the one with the motorway that leads to capture point a on conquest and with one of the capture points on top of a fuck off hill, then the forest and petrol station) flying along in a car, and a helicopter tried to kill me, crashed into a massive tv atennae and the antennae fell down! I didn't know those massive structures came down


----------



## Firky (Apr 2, 2012)

The pylon only falls down when there's a handful of tickets left. It is scripted.

They turned destruction 2.0 down to the bare minimum because only the higher end PCs could handle it. So to stop a massive bitch fight from the console owners, they just turned it all but off. I have a feeling it may make an appearance in some DLCs though, but the FB2 potential hasn't been fully utilised because of the console market.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2012)

360 patch tomorrow...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 3, 2012)

well welcome to suppression town.

they broke the game with the suppression buff.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 3, 2012)

For some reason, I've really got into the campaign over the last few nights. I was hoping there would be a mission where I could get some jet practice but I haven't got to one yet. But there are some half decent missions in there.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2012)

revol68 said:


> well welcome to suppression town.
> 
> they broke the game with the suppression buff.


 
??


----------



## revol68 (Apr 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> ??


----------



## Firky (Apr 3, 2012)

revol68 said:


> well welcome to suppression town.
> 
> they broke the game with the suppression buff.


 
It's OK on larger maps but shitty mappys like Metro really suffer for it.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 3, 2012)

Guess who has a server


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

All patched up and ready to go...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Guess who has a server


 
Invite me in mofo! Btw, you got a PayPal account I can drop some dosh into to help split the cost a bit?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck me, big patch!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone else had a problem connecting to Xbox Live after taking the BF3 update? I got connected eventually, a couple of guys from work have had the same problem 

Had a couple of games just now, seems ok so far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Fuck me, big patch!



Innit. On a bastard slow connection, was not fun waiting...!


----------



## sim667 (Apr 3, 2012)

45 mins I reckon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

sim667 said:


> 45 mins I reckon



Yup mine was about 30/35.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Invite me in mofo! Btw, you got a PayPal account I can drop some dosh into to help split the cost a bit?


 
Indeed.

I've only bought it for 7 days though, just to see what it's like. If it's all good then I'll extend it to 90 days and people can chip in if they so desire.

I've added you guys to the VIP list.

The server is called [ODD] Hardcore server.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I've only bought it for 7 days though, just to see what it's like. If it's all good then I'll extend it to 90 days and people can chip in if they so desire.
> 
> ...


 
Ah cool, should be back on in a bit to check it out.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cunts throttled the fuck out of me today cus I totally destroyed their download limits they sneakily brought in 2 days ago without telling anyone...... So I couldn't play

Can you search for a server??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup and it's very easy to find.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Cunts throttled the fuck out of me today cus I totally destroyed their download limits they sneakily brought in 2 days ago without telling anyone...... So I couldn't play
> 
> Can you search for a server??


 
Download limits?!?

Not by name I don't think. Just set the server filter to Europe, Hardcore and you'll find it.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Download limits?!?
> 
> Not by name I don't think. Just set the server filter to Europe, Hardcore and you'll find it.



Prepare to be fucked off dude.

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Prepare to be fucked off dude.
> 
> http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable


 

Hmm, I don't think that will affect me that much. The only problem I can see is one of my housemates, who's a director, works from home a lot. She downloads and uploads large video files.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, lets try and get a game going tonight. The more people we have on, the quicker the server will fill up


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

I doubt I can play, my internet is 1.3 meg up and 1.3 down..... they can't fix it til friday.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I doubt I can play, my internet is 1.3 meg up and 1.3 down..... they can't fix it til friday.


 
That should be fine. Microsoft have a standard connection speed for everyone playing through Live. When my internet was playing up before I changed to Virgin I was only getting around 1.5-2mbps and I was still able to play BC2 without any issues.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> That should be fine. Microsoft have a standard connection speed for everyone playing through Live. When my internet was playing up before I changed to Virgin I was only getting around 1.5-2mbps and I was still able to play BC2 without any issues.


 
Oh rly? I thougt it would be at least 5.....

The problem is that my housemate doesn't have a tv and has tvcatchup on all evening


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Oh rly? I thougt it would be at least 5.....
> 
> The problem is that my housemate doesn't have a tv and has tvcatchup on all evening


 
Knock him out and lock him in a cupboard. When he wakes up, have a few bits and peices strewn across the floor and maybe a table over turned in the front room.

You can then say you were home invaded but you bravely fought the cunts off. A bit of ketchup dribbling out of your nose would help.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't find the ODD server. Just looked through 27 pages of hardcore servers


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I can't find the ODD server. Just looked through 27 pages of hardcore servers


 
Did you use any filters on the server browser?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Did you use any filters on the server browser?


 
Hardcore and europe.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Hardcore and europe.


 
Try selecting conquest as well.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

kk


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I can't find the ODD server. Just looked through 27 pages of hardcore servers



I searched for [ODD] Hardcore and it came right up as the only find...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I doubt I can play, my internet is 1.3 meg up and 1.3 down..... they can't fix it til friday.



That's fine, mines 1-2mb most times...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I searched for [ODD] Hardcore and it came right up as the only find...


 
Can you do a text search now then?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah it'd be better if i could do a search.....


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

Server is full


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Can you do a text search now then?



Yup, go to server view and then I think it's yellow button to bring up the search bar. Found the server in under 5 seconds..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Server is full



Woohoo! Us VIPs can just join though right?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Woohoo! Us VIPs can just join though right?


 
No, you go to the top of the q. Will kick to make room though. Will be on around 10ish!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> No, you go to the top of the q. Will kick to make room though. Will be on around 10ish!


 
Kick inbetween rounds or in a round? Cool, I'll be on about 10:15/30, got no work tomorrow too.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Kick inbetween rounds or in a round? Cool, I'll be on about 10:15/30, got no work tomorrow too.


 
During. Banned my first dickhead earlier. Fired an RPG at me as I got into the attack chopper and blew it up. Man it felt sweet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> During. Banned my first dickhead earlier. Fired an RPG at me as I got into the attack chopper and blew it up. Man it felt sweet


 
Haha! Can you have multiple admins or is only the person that buys the server time?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry to bail without saying goodbye earlier, my mic had run out of battery

I was so determined to get that cunt in the helicopter.....

We should try and get enough people to fill the server sometime..... I know a few who would play


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2012)

Very odd tonight no games would let me on...kept getting the same error message about not being able to join the game...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha! Can you have multiple admins or is only the person that buys the server time?


 
Yep, you can have multiple admins. I'd like to keep it to kicking/banning though as to have some continuity on the settings. Whoever contributes will get admin rights.



sim667 said:


> Sorry to bail without saying goodbye earlier, my mic had run out of battery
> 
> I was so determined to get that cunt in the helicopter.....
> 
> We should try and get enough people to fill the server sometime..... I know a few who would play


 
I'm thinking that I may need to reduce the ticket count slightly. I've noticed that on most maps it's 400 (perfect for Conquest imo) but for some reason on Gulf of Oman it rises to 600. Our shitty team quit out last night so that's why we were left pretty much on our own. And I've found once players start leaving around that kind of time, it rarely fills up again.

Fucking epic battle that though. Such a shame we lost by 3 tickets after that amazing comeback


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yep, you can have multiple admins. I'd like to keep it to kicking/banning though as to have some continuity on the settings. Whoever contributes will get admin rights


 
I think that's reasonable, back in the old u75 clan days we'd agree on the server set up (maps etc) but admin rights was used for kicking and banning, makes no sense to have different people switching settings all the time! Happy to throw some money down.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool, very open to suggestions regarding the maps etc. Just trying to keep it fairly stable at the start as to try and build a player base who favourite the server.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2012)

Also, as a side note, I'm very impressed with the UI regarding the server setup and admin. It's been made very easy and hassle free. Even using a controller


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Cool, very open to suggestions regarding the maps etc. Just trying to keep it fairly stable at the start as to try and build a player base who favourite the server.


 
Again agreed, same strategy we used before to great effect, one caveat though is more players play non hardcore than hardcore games so while we may get the cream of the crop we may not get the high volume in the short term, basically our regulars base will build slower over time than if we were a non hardcore server.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Again agreed, same strategy we used before to great effect, one caveat though is more players play non hardcore than hardcore games so while we may get the cream of the crop we may not get the high volume in the short term, basically our regulars base will build slower over time than if we were a non hardcore server.


 
I've noticed that when Caspian is on, it fills up really quickly.

But yeah, the logic I used was that if I put on the most "popular" maps onto a hardcore server, then it would be used extensively. I might need to put the 5 flag Wake Island on also. I put the details onto the EAUK forums and am friend requesting any decent players I come across.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 5, 2012)

Link for the server. Handy to check if anyone is on before turning the box on 

http://bf3stats.com/server/360_b38de89e-0b44-4369-850a-de4256cc0200


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Link for the server. Handy to check if anyone is on before turning the box on
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/server/360_b38de89e-0b44-4369-850a-de4256cc0200


 
That's very cool!


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah 600 was too much last night.

The only thing i really miss is spotting on hardcore, it will take me a while to get used to it, my eyesight and tele comb aren't that brilliant.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm jealous of you xbox players. Any PS3 people want to squad up?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2012)

fucking pc game is broken, 90% of games end in base rape


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I'm jealous of you xbox players. Any PS3 people want to squad up?


 
i'm on as discodave2000


----------



## souljacker (Apr 5, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> i'm on as discodave2000



Nice one. Will add you asap. I'm  johnwark81.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 6, 2012)

I've not played for several months, and cleaned out my friendslist. This server thing is intriguing, just trying to join the odd server as I type.


----------



## Firky (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you all fucking console kids? Christ, you must have some patience.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah it takes more skill to be good with a joypad, playing with a mouse and keyboard is a piece of piss.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've not played for several months, and cleaned out my friendslist. This server thing is intriguing, just trying to join the odd server as I type.


 
Did you find it ok?


----------



## Firky (Apr 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah it takes more skill to be good with a joypad, playing with a mouse and keyboard is a piece of piss.


 
Auto-aim 

Nah, it's all the kiddies I couldn't put up with. They're all over the PC sign, "MY DAD JUST BOUGHT ME AN ALIENWARE LAPTOP LIKE A BOSS"

Oh fuck off you little runtcunt.


----------



## Firky (Apr 6, 2012)

What's your Battlegrass ID, KE?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Auto-aim
> 
> Nah, it's all the kiddies I couldn't put up with. They're all over the PC sign, "MY DAD JUST BOUGHT ME AN ALIENWARE LAPTOP LIKE A BOSS"
> 
> Oh fuck off you little runtcunt.


 
Nah B3 isn't like that, for little pricks who cool you nigga at every fucking opportunity you need to play CoD or worse Halo. B3 is typically older blokes, plus we Sons of Odd are a good bunch that play proper.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

firky said:


> What's your Battlegrass ID, KE?


 
SupaKidE, on Battlelog and Xbox.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 6, 2012)

On now, need some xbox players


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> On now, need some xbox players


 
On in 20.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm hoping to be on about 9


----------



## Firky (Apr 6, 2012)

you're supaDkide on Battlelog, you took some finding but I have magic battlegrass powers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

firky said:


> you're supaDkide on Battlelog, you took some finding but I have magic battlegrass powers


 
Ah yeah you're right, the bloody thing would let use my full 360 name...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

This is the Sons of Odd page btw - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391332449369/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah blasted Orange broadband being shit again...too many disconnects made the game unplayable, will try again in a bit....


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah blasted Orange broadband being shit again...too many disconnects made the game unplayable, will try again in a bit....


 
Just tried to get a game, I think it's down for everyone at the moment.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347968056090/1/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Just tried to get a game, I think it's down for everyone at the moment.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347968056090/1/


 
Ah that aint made it easier but I know its the net connection because was kicked from xbox live in general...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 7, 2012)

Me, Sim and Kav going into the server. On all night. Come join us


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2012)

I would love too but thanks to a useless xbox support and a non connecting to internet xbox (despite EVERY other device in the house connecting fine) I'm not likely on all weekend now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2012)

Close Quarters footage from PAX East...


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Close Quarters footage from PAX East...




looks nice. in reality though we all know t will be a usas, rpg and m320 spamfest


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2012)

Pure CoD map. Fun at first then it just gets shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Pure CoD map. Fun at first then it just gets shit.



I thought the same, there's a map in MW2 that reminds me of this...when its said that fans of metro will like this I just thought *facepalm*


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2012)

Isn't it 

I do enjoy BF3, it's a laugh but it isn't the game BF2 was and isn't as good. But despite that - it still is good. You just need a good server with the right bunch of people and it's game on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Isn't it
> 
> I do enjoy BF3, it's a laugh but it isn't the game BF2 was and isn't as good. But despite that - it still is good. You just need a good server with the right bunch of people and it's game on



I love it but not so interested in it becoming too CoD like...yep we got a great bunch going on the 360, some of the best gaming moments.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Did you find it ok?


 
Yeah, just did a text search for ODD. It was the forst time I'd played hardcore though, and I was shockingly bad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yeah, just did a text search for ODD. It was the forst time I'd played hardcore though, and I was shockingly bad.



Lol yeah I hadn't played it for some time and was terrible too...will hopefully get better!


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

Patching the patch, which will be no doubt patched! But... BATTLERECORDER!!! !\o/

Battle Recorder would make my life so much easier. I am getting more and more tempted to just ban all Russian IP addresses.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2012)

I forgot to renew the server yesterday 

Lucky it stays reserved for 30 days! I'll purchase a 30 day slot tonight when I get home


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, a lot of grumbling about shitty server admins kicking people because they want the MVP ribbon/they're getting owned/a load of other silly reasons.


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

Tickle his fancy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2012)

For those with an iPhone the new Battlelog app is out...missing clan pages oddly....


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2012)

liking the tbaggibg action in that vid

I play on the BSM servers every now and then - generally well admined


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 18, 2012)

Me and Mr Kav got banned from a server last night.

What for? Being badasses in the chopper. The only downside to server ownership, cry babys.


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> liking the tbaggibg action in that vid
> 
> I play on the BSM servers every now and then - generally well admined


 
There'll be another video up shortly, you wouldn't believe me if I told you who was behind it all. 

Glad you like the servers, we're said to be the best in the country


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks I wont be playing B3 anytime soon...my internet router is causing problems for the xbox (it connects then disconnects within 30 seconds), my utterly useless flatmate runs the net connection and basically said 'I can do all the things I want to do so not bothering to look into the issue' and is opposed to switching ISPs too...


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

*I haev been getting that too, KE. EA and Battlelog are wank.*​


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks I wont be playing B3 anytime soon...my internet router is causing problems for the xbox (it connects then disconnects within 30 seconds), my utterly useless flatmate runs the net connection and basically said 'I can do all the things I want to do so not bothering to look into the issue' and is opposed to switching ISPs too...


 
have you tried turning off upnp?

this helps in some circumstances


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2012)

firky said:


> There'll be another video up shortly, you wouldn't believe me if I told you who was behind it all.
> 
> Glad you like the servers, we're said to be the best in the country


 
you guys scrim at all?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> have you tried turning off upnp?
> 
> this helps in some circumstances


 
Turning off what?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Battlefield 5?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2012)

universal plug and play on the router

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play

for some reason some connection issues can be helped by switching this off


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> you guys scrim at all?


 
Yeah just for fun (all of us play for fun and not to win, we're not a clan). Got a match in mind?

We don't have any rules - just no glitching.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2012)

for fun works for me.

we play league matches as well but for fun is better - less hassle.

do you have a WA or shall i just arrange things via you?

will join the forums tomorrow

I am currently in 1-para but used to be in Nango (now rehab) so if the scrims are good can make it regular with both clans, could also pull in some other clans i am friendky with.  but main aim will be to keep it fun rather than competitive. how many do you reckon you can get?

main rules we have is no bunny hopping, no glitching and no stabbing me up in the back


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> universal plug and play on the router
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
> 
> for some reason some connection issues can be helped by switching this off


 
Oh right, don't know much about that, don't even know whether it's on or not. Are there security issues or anything from turning it off?


----------



## Firky (Apr 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> for fun works for me.
> 
> we play league matches as well but for fun is better - less hassle.
> 
> ...


 
Post it up on the forums is prob the best way, I don't play scrims as I can't commit to dates and times but I'll try and maket his one


----------



## sim667 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh right, don't know much about that, don't even know whether it's on or not. Are there security issues or anything from turning it off?



It's basically automatic port mapping when the router receives an outgoing port open request.

You could turn it off, but personally I would leave it on but additionally manually map a port to your Xbox. You will probably need to give your xbox a
Manual ip address


----------



## Pingu (Apr 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Post it up on the forums is prob the best way, I don't play scrims as I can't commit to dates and times but I'll try and maket his one


 
looking forward to taking your tags


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been playing a lot of Team Deathmatch lately for a change. Noshahr Canals is madness. Kav mentioned getting a shotgun specced up in time for close quarters. I got 140 kills with the M104 yesterday, the thing is a beast with buckshot and red dot sight.

The high ticket servers are great for ranking up with certain guns. One match I came top spot with over 70 kills using the shotty and PP-19.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

People need to tell me when they're playing, im making a concerted effort to stop sitting in front of the xbox smoking pot in my pants quite so much and doing things like learning to mix and making stuff...... I still wanna play, just with others


----------



## Firky (Apr 19, 2012)

Pingu said:


> looking forward to taking your tags


 
My Hello Kitty tags 







I had a feeling we played your lot before but I wasn't sure. Be good to sort something out, look forward to it.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 19, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I've been playing a lot of Team Deathmatch lately for a change. Noshahr Canals is madness. Kav mentioned getting a shotgun specced up in time for close quarters. I got 140 kills with the M104 yesterday, the thing is a beast with buckshot and red dot sight.
> 
> The high ticket servers are great for ranking up with certain guns. One match I came top spot with over 70 kills using the shotty and PP-19.


 
find a 24x7 metro server running conquest. equip a usas and spam away


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 24, 2012)

Right lads, server will be back up on Thursday for 90 days


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2012)

You want some monies?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 24, 2012)

I will do, I'll see who wants to chip in and then divide accordingly


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2012)

Okey dokey


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll put some money in towards the server.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Yup happy to contribute also.


----------



## Yata (Apr 26, 2012)

Pingu said:


> find a 24x7 metro server running conquest. equip a usas and spam away


g3a3 with underslung rail, heavy barrel and m26 dart is the new faceroll bug now. kills in 1 hit usually or 2 if you cant aim (like me). not sure if its as imba as usas was but ive plowed through groups of players with it on metro and im not really that good at the game tbh



34 dmg per pellet, 12 pellets. Lol


----------



## Pingu (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah just playing with the dart now... its annoying the feck out of people


----------



## Firky (Apr 27, 2012)

i'd ban ya for it


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone tried that mod that tweaks the graphics (makes them richer) and disables the HUD?

I like the sounds of no HUD. Proper HC 



Might give it a go later.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

I cannot renew the server.

Even though I have up until the 10th of May to renew, every time I try it gives me an error message. I tried just starting another but the only region availability was West Coast US. Fuck that.

I'm going to post on Battlelog about it. What's the point of saying that you can renew up to 30 days after expiration if you cannot. Fucks sake.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 30, 2012)

'No Servers Found' all evening yesterday.. wtf! (XBox)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I cannot renew the server.
> 
> Even though I have up until the 10th of May to renew, every time I try it gives me an error message. I tried just starting another but the only region availability was West Coast US. Fuck that.
> 
> I'm going to post on Battlelog about it. What's the point of saying that you can renew up to 30 days after expiration if you cannot. Fucks sake.


 
Just do a new one?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> 'No Servers Found' all evening yesterday.. wtf! (XBox)


 
I didnt have any problems


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Just do a new one?


 
Read my post again


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry  Im distracted by having to tell the kids in the mac room to shut the fuck up every 2 mins. Theyre meant to be in an exam


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

So, it seems that if you let your server lapse someone else can take it over. Your settings are saved but if there are no servers available then you cannot renew it.

For a company like EA, you'd think that letting potential profit slide would be a sin. Not in this case they, they cannot feed the demand so they're losing out. Makes no sense!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 30, 2012)

Server is live!

What a coincidence, I post on Battlelog and all of a sudden I can renew the server


----------



## TitanSound (May 3, 2012)

Right, who wants to definitely part with some cash then? 

Once I know how many, I can divvy it up.

Hardcore settings
Conquest

Map roatation:

Kharg Island
Operation Firestorm
Gulf of Oman
Wake Island
Seine Crossing

These are the "default" but I would not mind saving another couple of profiles to include Rush/TDM.

I'd like to have any changes go through me, for consistencies sake, but if you put money towards, you will have full admin rights and be able to kick/ban players.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2012)

I've had a look at the server a couple of times lately and there was only a couple of players on it??


----------



## TitanSound (May 3, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've had a look at the server a couple of times lately and there was only a couple of players on it??


 
Yeah, it needs people on it constantly to build up a following. I've hardly played the past few days and same with the other guys. When it was first up, it was rare for it to be empty.


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2012)

Ill put in some dosh.

Got fucking teamkilled for a tank last night . Killed him back, then we made up by constantly reviving each other.

Its a right pain in the arse to try and kill your own team member when you're trying hard though..... I even tried to revive him in order to kill him, but then I got shot before having a chance to kill him.

In the end I had to spawn behind the git to do the deed 

I've got about 6 non ODD players who play regularly, so Ill get them to play on there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

Happy to put some cash in.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 3, 2012)

I'll put some money towards the server.


----------



## TitanSound (May 4, 2012)

OK, so far it's:

Me
Kav
Lowsta
KE
Sim
DCB

£42.50 for 90 days so that's £7.50 each (rounded down).

Let me know how you guys want to send the cash. I've got a paypal account.


----------



## TitanSound (May 4, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'll put some money towards the server.


 
Did you get your headset sorted? I remember us playing BC2 and it stopped working?


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2012)

I got BF3 a couple of weeks ago and loving it so far! I'm happy to chuck some cash into a server!

(I'm playing on the PC though, can I still join in?)


----------



## TitanSound (May 4, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> I got BF3 a couple of weeks ago and loving it so far! I'm happy to chuck some cash into a server!
> 
> (I'm playing on the PC though, can I still join in?)


 
Sorry mate, this is on the 360 

A few guys here play on PC though, Pingu & Firks spring to mind readily.


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2012)

Paypals good for me. Or BACS. Up to you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> OK, so far it's:
> 
> Me
> Kav
> ...



Send me your PP account email and I'll pop the dosh over this evening.


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2012)

You should all have server admin access now. Let me know if any problems!! But please be mindful, only kick someone if they are obviously being a dick or teamkilling for vehicles etc. I want it to be a server which people come back to because we're not like 95% of the cunts out there that ban you for killing them on their own server.

Also, what night would be good for "practice"? Really want to get some matches if possible. Could even switch the server to Squad Deathmatch for the night?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2012)

Mid week or Sunday afternoons tend to be good for me.


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, Wednesday's seem to be the best day for me.

It would be ideal if we could get at least 8 people. 2 squads on the same side or opposing sides if the server is empty/not heavily populated.


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2012)

Wednesdays is fine for me too...... Ill be on tonight i reckons


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2012)

I might/might not be. Depends on if I have to do a last minute gig or not.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

Who's getting the DLCs next month? I think I'll skip the CQC one and wait for the armour one.

Then again it's only a tenner...

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-close-quarters/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 10, 2012)

A question for the helicopter pilots...

I've never bothered with trying to fly them as I would be taking the place of someone much better than me but now I've practicied flying the AH-1Z on the ODD server I'm getting much better.

Do they all fly the same or does each one have it's own characteristics?


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

Some are a little clumsier than others, the little bird is very nimble but can fall over quite easily too. (PC flying with mouse n keyboard).


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> A question for the helicopter pilots...
> 
> I've never bothered with trying to fly them as I would be taking the place of someone much better than me but now I've practicied flying the AH-1Z on the ODD server I'm getting much better.
> 
> Do they all fly the same or does each one have it's own characteristics?



Different characteristics.

Littbirds - very nimble, tend to be for lower range, kill troops and light armour. A little bit quicker than the ones where others control the gattling guns. Very easy to land on small buildings and drop people off.

The ones with the side guns - quite slow but good for carrying lots of people, easier to hover that gunships, but a bit slower turning.

Gunships - very fast, and can go high in comparison to the others, you can point straight up or down, but don't try a loop the loop, god knows I've tried. It's got long range weapons so you can pop up from behind stuff, destroy and depart very quickly. Most of the time you will get involved in fights with the other teams gunship.

Think about how you can duck behind scenery to avoid getting locked onto from the side, and using the environment. Practice manoeuvres and landing. If you can land and repair a helicopter it will last longer.


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

You could do barrel rolls in BF2


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> I got BF3 a couple of weeks ago and loving it so far! I'm happy to chuck some cash into a server!
> 
> (I'm playing on the PC though, can I still join in?)


 
Got a pile of servers if you want to play.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sgt-Firky/


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> A question for the helicopter pilots...
> 
> I've never bothered with trying to fly them as I would be taking the place of someone much better than me but now I've practicied flying the AH-1Z on the ODD server I'm getting much better.
> 
> Do they all fly the same or does each one have it's own characteristics?


 
With every BF game, the best way is to throw them around, see what the limits are. Checking how much you have to counter any sharp movements you make to get back on track is also a useful way of knowing the limits of what you can do. As Sim said, practice going low and fast so you know how to handle it when being locked on to. Knowing the maps also helps, knowing that you can fly low over a certain part and not smash into any lamp posts helps 

The biggest mistake I see chopper pilots make is flying high and slow. Everyone that can lock onto you will try, and probably succeed, in bringing you down.

I find air to air battle against other choppers tedious sometimes though. You're forced into matching their altitude and if you have shit jet pilots on your team, the other teams pilots will be after you like a dog on heat. And I would say that you're at a disadvantage at this stage in the game. The ECM jammer is the best anti lock tool as it breaks both heat and laser locks. Flares now only distract the missile but don't break the lock. Sometimes not at all with Javelins. I got some mint kills the other night with Mr Kav using the SOFLAM on Kharg rush.

Best setup is pilot with either Stealth or Air Radar, Air to Air missiles and ECM jammer.

Gunner with Autoloader, flares, guided missile. The flares are good as a second line of defence if your getting locked onto by multiple targets. By the time the flares are released, the ECM will have recharged.

Communication is also key. If I'm piloting with someone I cannot talk to, dead meat most of them time. But with communication, you can be a flying angel of death raining down fire upon the poor sods below


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

Oh and we really, really need to get together and get the server active. It's breaking my heart seeing it empty all the time.

We just need to use it more often. 4 player start limit so not too bad. But we need it to be populated so people keep coming back when they realise we're not a bunch of cry baby cunts and just want to have fun playing the game with teamwork


----------



## sim667 (May 11, 2012)

I'm around tonight and Sunday to get it active!!


----------



## sim667 (May 11, 2012)

firky said:


> You could do barrel rolls in BF2



I've not tried a barrel roll tbh


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I'm around tonight and Sunday to get it active!!


 
Cool, I think I'm going to be in tonight.


----------



## sim667 (May 11, 2012)

Cool, on fridays sometimes my best mate (object of my desires) sometimes wants to meet up, but normally im in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2012)

Yup should be on later too, around 9.


----------



## grit (May 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Oh and we really, really need to get together and get the server active. It's breaking my heart seeing it empty all the time.
> 
> We just need to use it more often. 4 player start limit so not too bad. But we need it to be populated so people keep coming back when they realise we're not a bunch of cry baby cunts and just want to have fun playing the game with teamwork


 
Are you fellow members of the superior master pc gaming race or those lowly console peasants?


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

Console pesants now have servers that cost a fraction of what a custom PC one does


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Console pesants now have servers that cost a fraction of what a custom PC one does



And we're better players too.


----------



## grit (May 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And we're better players too.


 
All messing aside you are not genuinely trying to compare accuracy of a joypad to k&b?


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

grit said:


> All messing aside you are not genuinely trying to compare accuracy of a joypad to k&b?


 
No, but I've got an accuracy rating of 17.9%. Higher than most PC players I know!

I hated the controller when I first got an xbox. Couldn't aim for shit. You get used to it though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2012)

grit said:


> All messing aside you are not genuinely trying to compare accuracy of a joypad to k&b?



Just taking the piss, I have nothing but respect for Battlefield PC players, as long as you're not playing CoD you're alright by me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2012)

Double xp this weekend it seemd


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 11, 2012)

Anyone around for a game? I'll be on for the next hour or so...

Managed to get the microphone working


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2012)

Ah got distracted with a film...


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2012)

i have finally REALLY got jets sussed.

awesome fun taking out choppers by throttling down and sitting behind them whilst they wonder what the fuck is going on - ultimate compliment last night, got accused of hacking


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Console pesants now have servers that cost a fraction of what a custom PC one does


 
£1.1k a year for 6 X 64 player servers, but we own them and can do what we want with them and not be bound by EAs silly ToS 

Dell Poweredge R210II​Intel Xeon E3-1240 Processor (4 x 3.30 - 3.70GHz, 8MB Cache, Turbo Boost Technology, Hyper-Threading)
32GB ECC 1333MHz DDR3 Ram
Sata2 250GB 16MB cache hard drive
1000Mbit network port with unlimited bandwidth


----------



## TitanSound (May 12, 2012)

firky said:


> £1.1k a year for 6 X 64 player servers, but we own them and can do what we want with them and not be bound by EAs silly ToS


 
Fuck EA's ToS. I've seen server banners with tits and guns


----------



## grit (May 12, 2012)

Sorry can someone clarify something for me please? I havnt played in a while too busy with Dota2 but have free servers suddenly been disabled or something and everyone has to now pay???

I'm all confused


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2012)

Nope, some of run our own servers / communities. It makes for a better game when you can kick dickheads.

http://www.gamingdeluxe.co.uk/


----------



## spacemonkey (May 14, 2012)

firky said:


> Got a pile of servers if you want to play.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sgt-Firky/



Just added you - I'm jimofwales.


----------



## sim667 (May 18, 2012)

One guy kept kicking me for blowing him up in the helicopter. 3 times then he banned me


----------



## souljacker (May 18, 2012)

sim667 said:


> One guy kept kicking me for blowing him up in the helicopter. 3 times then he banned me


 
I keep getting kicked whenever I fly a jet. I know I'm shit with them, but I'm never gonna learn (or level up) unless I keep trying.


----------



## Firky (May 20, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> Just added you - I'm jimofwales.


 
aahhh its you, was wondering who it was


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2012)

We really need to get the odd server going properly like. It's always empty!!


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2012)

I know, I think over the past couple of weeks we've all been scattered around. Typical!


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2012)

Goddam my prototype and your max payne!


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2012)

It's not that, it's that we all keep missing each other on certain days


----------



## sim667 (May 21, 2012)

Oh rly?

Im on on wednesdays normally...... I work Tuesday evenings


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2012)

Battlefield Premium?


----------



## TitanSound (May 22, 2012)

Not very surprising at all. I would never sign up if it were a monthly thing. I pay Microsoft a yearly fee to play games online.

If it's a one off for content drops, then I don't mind so much. I mean, the £39.99 I paid for BF3 has given me 220 odd hours of entertainment. Not a bad price to time spent playing ratio. I can easily do £40 on a night out.


----------



## TitanSound (May 23, 2012)

Right, 8pm tonight. Be on our server or forever be deemed a cunt


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 23, 2012)

Good couple of games just now, had to leave as I've got to be up early tomorrow.

Nice to see that the server filled up after we started playing. Same again on Friday?

Someone (I think from here) took my tags  I recorded the games so I'll find out who it was


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2012)

Logged on to test my connection, got disconnected from my router about five minutes later...


----------



## sim667 (May 24, 2012)

Tits, who's admin apart from u for the server? Some douche was team killing for the chopper after u left. Trunativez


----------



## TitanSound (May 24, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Tits, who's admin apart from u for the server? Some douche was team killing for the chopper after u left. Trunativez


 
All of you!


----------



## sim667 (May 24, 2012)

I had a look, but didnt have the 'manage players' option either kav or lowsta was telling me to do it through.

Ill have another look next time im on.


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2012)

An e-mail from Mr Kav yesterday 

BF3 [ODD] Catchphrases:

Mr Kav: “Look at this bitch...”

Lowsta: “Sorry mate, got grenade launcher/mines instead of defib/repair...”

Beardy: “No no no no... See... That’s what happens when you stay in the open!”

Sim: “Argh! That little.Fu.cking.Pr.ick..!”


----------



## sim667 (May 25, 2012)

Beardy: "There's one!"


I dont know how you spot them so quick


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2012)

Bionic eyes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2012)

So I discovered the root of my net problems: it's called my flatmate torrenting the shite out of our bandwidth...anyhoo...managed to get on tonight! Just noticed the server I'm on has a 1000 tickets!


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So I discovered the root of my net problems: it's called my flatmate torrenting the shite out of our bandwidth...anyhoo...managed to get on tonight! Just noticed the server I'm on has a 1000 tickets!


 
Have you not got QOS on your router? That would sort it.

He should only really download at night if he wants to be courteous to the rest of you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2012)

QOS?


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2012)

Quality of Service. It prioritises outgoing network traffic. You can do it via MAC address. So you can put your xbox top of the pile and it will send that data first and foremost and only send any other data when the xbox is not uploading data.

Doesn't help with downstream though. Your flatmate just needs to be more considerate. I'd fucking MAC block them on the router if they were doing that to me


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

Oh i thought QOS did downstream too. I've seen people using it to improve the quality of streaming services.

If you can work out what port he's torrenting on you could block it when your playnig xbox....... unless he's pretty au faix with computers he'll just think its the ISP.

Beardy, I'm meeting kav on saturday at some one day festi thing, you coming along?


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Oh i thought QOS did downstream too. I've seen people using it to improve the quality of streaming services.
> 
> If you can work out what port he's torrenting on you could block it when your playnig xbox....... unless he's pretty au faix with computers he'll just think its the ISP.
> 
> Beardy, I'm meeting kav on saturday at some one day festi thing, you coming along?


 
It may well do, I learnt about it ages ago so things could have changed.

Unfortunately not, he didn't see fit to invite me when he was getting tickets so I had no idea he was going 

I've told my dear mother that I'll paint her stairways though, so couldn't go even if I could get a ticket.


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It may well do, I learnt about it ages ago so things could have changed.
> 
> Unfortunately not, he didn't see fit to invite me when he was getting tickets so I had no idea he was going
> 
> I've told my dear mother that I'll paint her stairways though, so couldn't go even if I could get a ticket.


 
Ah bugger....

Well im going to meet him somehow (i hope im on me lonesome otherwise), Im hoping I can get his number off him on xbox


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ah bugger....
> 
> Well im going to meet him somehow (i hope im on me lonesome otherwise), Im hoping I can get his number off him on xbox


 
PM me your e-mail address and I'll pass it on to him


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

ta dude


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Quality of Service. It prioritises outgoing network traffic. You can do it via MAC address. So you can put your xbox top of the pile and it will send that data first and foremost and only send any other data when the xbox is not uploading data.
> 
> Doesn't help with downstream though. Your flatmate just needs to be more considerate. I'd fucking MAC block them on the router if they were doing that to me



Ah, wouldn't surprise me if she actually did this for herself. She's more than a little self centred, I've mentioned many times the shit speeds etc and her reaction has basically been 'Mine is ok' and because it comes for 'free' via her mobile contract she's not interested in changing ISP's...


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

Have you got access to the router?


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah, wouldn't surprise me if she actually did this for herself. She's more than a little self centred, I've mentioned many times the shit speeds etc and her reaction has basically been 'Mine is ok' and because it comes for 'free' via her mobile contract she's not interested in changing ISP's...


 
Two options. One involves a long stretch in prison if caught and the other means packing up and the stress of finding a new house


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

3 options: Boning her with whilst watching the massive collection of porn she's ruined your gaming with by torrenting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Two options. One involves a long stretch in prison if caught and the other means packing up and the stress of finding a new house


 
Already in the process of looking for a new gaff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> 3 options: Boning her with whilst watching the massive collection of porn she's ruined your gaming with by torrenting.


 
Haha well she is good looking but she's a bit mad and er I think both my gf and her bf might be a little annoyed with this option!


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2012)

get another housemate to do it on your behalf.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2012)

LOL!

Anyway...Battlefield Premium confirmed:



> EA has confirmed (via Twitter) the existence Battlefield Premium, a service which will give players access to Battlefield 3 DLC, weapons, skins, dog tags, and more. The service will retail at $50, which will be a one time fee. Battlefield Premium will include all of the released and upcoming DLC, including:​
> Back To Karkand
> Close Quarters
> Armored Kill
> ...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 31, 2012)

New patch coming next Monday / Tuesday :

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/05/bf3-june-update-announce/

Can't say that I've had too many problems with the M26 glitch but it's welcome fix.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Can't say that I've had too many problems with the M26 glitch but it's welcome fix.


 
Play TDM, you'll have plenty of problems with it then 

Nice to see the server full last night. Well, at least when I joined. Tapered off a bit as the other team were shit on Wake and everyone left. Can you guys check that you have full admin rights? I've allocated it to you all but Lowsta was saying he could not see the kick option.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2012)

I have full admin had a look last night. Was real cool to be on again I must say!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 4, 2012)

The update is a 2.38gb download


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2012)

Blimey!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 4, 2012)

The update includes the BF3 Premium package, 4000 Microsoft points to unlock it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2012)

30 quid...details above somewhere...probably worth it as its all the coming DLC...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2012)

Hour and a half later the update finally finishes its download...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2012)

Oooh Battlefield premium makes everything look all snazzy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2012)

There's also a neat new calendar which shows all the coming content drops and XP weekend stuff...30 quid for all this isn't too bad thinking about it.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2012)

It'll have to wait til payday I think. My Xbox live sub needs renewing too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2012)

Aha premium also means you get priority in terms of joining a busy server.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## october_lost (Jun 7, 2012)

Was reluctant on the premium thing, but it will be in the bag by tomorrow. Makes no sense to grumble at £30 given the amount of time I put into the game. 

Post upgrade I have notified bugs. Anyone else?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2012)

Not seen any myself. Yeah was a little skeptical of premium too until I realised it's basically a big pre-order package...and it's not likely I won't be playing B3 in a years time.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 7, 2012)

When does new DLC come out? Im trying to hold off until ive got a bit more money.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 7, 2012)

I was going to get it yesterday but having read the problems the PS3 players are going through trying to play the news maps I'll give it a while.

I think the Xbox maps come out two weeks after the PS3.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I was going to get it yesterday but having read the problems the PS3 players are going through trying to play the news maps I'll give it a while.
> 
> I think the Xbox maps come out two weeks after the PS3.


 
What problems are they having?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 7, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> What problems are they having?


 
Getting kicked from severs when they try and play the news maps.

Fifty four page thread here :

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348046789139/1/


----------



## Firky (Jun 10, 2012)

Premium has proper split the community, well all the fuckwits in the BF3 forums. There's servers banning premium players, fucking nuts. Just when you think the gaming scene couldn't get any worse with a load of kids as the majority, they go and behave like the kids in Lord of the Flies 

I couldn't give a shit if someone has Premium or not but it seems to matter an awful lot to some people. Odd.

£30 (I had a 25% discount code) and for a pile of DLCs, a knife that looks like it efll out of some carpet fitters dungarees, couple new camos, racist dog tags, and some camo for crappy guns!

Oh and it looks like double XP at least once a month.

Kinda baffled why they'd put queue priority in, seems a bit shitty if you've been waiting for five minutes and some horrible bugger like Kid E gives you the fingers and jumps in first  

Nah, am happy with it but the queue thing does seem ill thought out. A trolol by DICE.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2012)

Well they certainly know how to milk an audience.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 10, 2012)

Not earned its money as of yet, but the close quarters expansion could be awesome.



firky said:


> racist dog tags


Are you on about the exclusive US/Canada only material?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Premium has proper split the community, well all the fuckwits in the BF3 forums. There's servers banning premium players, fucking nuts. Just when you think the gaming scene couldn't get any worse with a load of kids as the majority, they go and behave like the kids in Lord of the Flies
> 
> I couldn't give a shit if someone has Premium or not but it seems to matter an awful lot to some people. Odd.
> 
> ...



Heh, you know the other downside about rented servers (while we're on the topic of B3 changes) is I never seem to find a game with less than 600 tickets! It's fucking annoying, a good gaming night could see 7-9 games now I'm lucky it it's 2.

Haven't seen that many premium players yet nor had any issue getting on to any server due to bannings...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> Well they certainly know how to milk an audience.



They do although they're not quite CoD levels just yet...


----------



## souljacker (Jun 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh, you know the other downside about rented servers (while we're on the topic of B3 changes) is I never seem to find a game with less than 600 tickets! It's fucking annoying, a good gaming night could see 7-9 games now I'm lucky it it's 2.


 
I agree. It used to be that you could jump on one of the EA servers and have a quick couple of rounds before bed. These days, every game is an hour long session.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2012)

Well finally got round to finding space for my desktop in my new place, went on to see if rural "broadband" is going to be fast enough to let me play and I need to download the huge update first. 

See there are some new game modes and an expansion pack to buy then


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh, you know the other downside about rented servers (while we're on the topic of B3 changes) is I never seem to find a game with less than 600 tickets! It's fucking annoying, a good gaming night could see 7-9 games now I'm lucky it it's 2.
> 
> Haven't seen that many premium players yet nor had any issue getting on to any server due to bannings...


 
There should be an icon displaying if a server has custom rules. So, I think, if any thing has been changed from the default settings then it will show.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> See there are some new game modes and an expansion pack to buy then


 
Yep. Close Quarters. You can buy it on it's own or you can buy the "premium" package which gives you all of the upcoming DLC early and works out cheaper. Plus they are appealing to the CoD crowd with custom camos and gun camos.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2012)

Amoured Kill gameplay.

AC-130


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> There should be an icon displaying if a server has custom rules. So, I think, if any thing has been changed from the default settings then it will show.



Ah right haven't noticed anything like that tbh, will keep an eye out for it though...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone getting Close Quarters tomorrow?

I bought Premium a couple of days back so I'll report back tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2012)

Yup, got premium too so assume CQ will just unlock...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Anyone getting Close Quarters tomorrow?
> 
> I bought Premium a couple of days back so I'll report back tomorrow at some point.



It's out tomorrow?!?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2012)

Think it's out for premium players, two week early access iirc.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> It's out tomorrow?!?


 
June 12th for Xbox and PC with the Premium package. I think it's two weeks later if you don't have Premium.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2012)

Just played on our server, was packed out! Not sure if it was luck but found the random players a lot more team player orientated...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just played on our server, was packed out! Not sure if it was luck but found the random players a lot more team player orientated...


 
Generally, Hardcore servers attract a better kind of player. I hate to admit it as it sounds elitist, but it's defo something I've noticed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Generally, Hardcore servers attract a better kind of player. I hate to admit it as it sounds elitist, but it's defo something I've noticed.



I was thinking team killing being switched on might encourage people to play better too. You can't spray n pray as much if you might wipe out half your squad by accident!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I was thinking team killing being switched on might encourage people to play better too. You can't spray n pray as much if you might wipe out half your squad by accident!


 
It defo makes you consider your shots a bit more. The only TK's I get now are if I'm in cover and someone runs across my line of fire. Or I chuck a grenade and catch the heart sinking sight of a team mate running towards where I chucked the grenade.

"No you fool!!! You'll be KILLED!!"

My upstairs neighbour must think I'm a right weirdo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

Heh I killed a couple of team mates when they ran out of nowhere as I hurtled down the road in a jeep...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ive gone premium now, but i have mental evenings this week and am going to a festival on thursday, so wont be playing until next week anyway


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 12, 2012)

My thoughts on the new CQ expansion pack.

It's going to annoy a lot of the BF die hard players but then again I guess they won't be buying this expansion pack.

The maps look like COD maps and play like them but with a lot more destruction.

I must admit that playing these new maps for the last half hour or so has been more enjoyable than some of the conquest games on big maps like Caspian Border and Operation Firestorm that I've taken part in recently - not that those maps are bad it just was a case of running / tanking it to capture a flag and repeat for the next hour or so.

I won't be playing these new CQ maps all night,every night but it's a nice change to play for half an hour before / after dinner.

If you do get this expansion map then make sure you bring a shotgun to the party, you're going to need it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy fuck! Just played Tiba, dropped ammo l, killed two people and clocked up 2300 xp in under 5 minutes.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 12, 2012)

Had a few stabs at the new maps and can't say I am all that impressed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2012)

It's an xp fest, racked up 10k in one game. Good fun, enjoying the new maps although I think the novelty may wear off over time. That said its nice to find some games which don't have 600 tickets!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's an xp fest, racked up 10k in one game. Good fun, enjoying the new maps although I think the novelty may wear off over time. That said its nice to find some games which don't have 600 tickets!


 
I wish they didn't have static settings for the tickets. You can only go up by a certain amount at a time. Means one of my fave maps, Oman, lasts for ages at 200% tickets where as others don't. I say the perfect amount for a good game would be around 350. Slightly longer than a normal CQ game but not an epic marathon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I agree 350 is about right. These 600 ticket games go on and on..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice little cinematic video of Ziba Tower (quite like this map):



Have to say I was cynical about Close Quarters but so far I'm loving it, really is great fun and yeah it's a fragfest but still plays better than CoD and there's teamwork too.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2012)

Going to be playing from about 9pm onwards for a couple of hours. Vanillia though. Haven't got Premium yet


----------



## Pingu (Jun 14, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I wish they didn't have static settings for the tickets. You can only go up by a certain amount at a time. Means one of my fave maps, Oman, lasts for ages at 200% tickets where as others don't. I say the perfect amount for a good game would be around 350. Slightly longer than a normal CQ game but not an epic marathon.


 
there is a server plug in you can use that gives adaptive tickets. so if few people there are less tickets than if lots. this seems to help iron out those 2 hour mapathons


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 14, 2012)

Had a game early this evening that was 1.5 hours long, I quite in boredom and the tickets was still something like 750-260 then...


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 15, 2012)

Pingu said:


> there is a server plug in you can use that gives adaptive tickets. so if few people there are less tickets than if lots. this seems to help iron out those 2 hour mapathons


 
Not on the consoles unfortunately 

Saying that though, I played a near 2 hour game of Oman yesterday and it was excellent. Started off SHIT as the other team were pussies and could not get off the carrier. But after 20 mins or so they got clued up and it was a right old battle. They made a comeback, overtook us, then we brought it back again. I don't think I've gotten so many BTR-90 kills in a round as I did yesterday


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2012)

Lol fall to your death off the side of Ziba and you get a 20g achievement called Grind the Crack!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 29, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol fall to your death off the side of Ziba and you get a 20g achievement called Grind the Crack!


 
As I found out on Tuesday 

Got premium. Loving gun master!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> As I found out on Tuesday
> 
> Got premium. Loving gun master!!



Yeah I actually enjoyed it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> As I found out on Tuesday
> 
> Got premium. Loving gun master!!


 
Gun Master is fun but I've resigned myself to never getting the M5K weapon as my reactions aren't quick enough to finish in the top 5 

If I make it past the handgun section then I class that as a win


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 4, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Gun Master is fun but I've resigned myself to never getting the M5K weapon as my reactions aren't quick enough to finish in the top 5
> 
> If I make it past the handgun section then I class that as a win


 
It's tough alright. I find myself running around a lot and not seeing any enemies on Gun Master.

On a separate note, I think I've been given the night off to have a few glorious games if any one is around


----------



## sim667 (Jul 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's tough alright. I find myself running around a lot and not seeing any enemies on Gun Master.
> 
> On a separate note, I think I've been given the night off to have a few glorious games if any one is around


 
Ill make sure I get on


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

So guys - whats ya thoughts on Premium / Close Quarters - worth the dosh or not? I ask because i'm skint and don't really get an enormous amount of time to play at the moment.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, I bought two lots of 2000MSP (£34 for both) to buy it. Works out cheaper than buying 5000MSP. That means I get all the new content to come out and all the premium features.

I like close quarters, it's good fun. Will be much better when we all play together though. It demands teamwork to do well. Gun Master is pretty fun and Conquest Domination is fast and frantic.

Pretty good value for money seeing as there is plenty of content being released over the next few months.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 4, 2012)

I loathe all this DLC/Premium content crap. It's just milking people. All this paying money for unlocks, special weapons and dog tags, utter pish.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2012)

That may be so Rev but it's the future.

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/when...ield-players-could-be-pay-a-per-reload/098915


----------



## october_lost (Jul 4, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Gun Master is fun but I've resigned myself to never getting the M5K weapon as my reactions aren't quick enough to finish in the top 5
> 
> If I make it past the handgun section then I class that as a win


16 players, camp in a good spot - job done


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 5, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I loathe all this DLC/Premium content crap. It's just milking people. All this paying money for unlocks, special weapons and dog tags, utter pish.


 
I don't feel milked at all. I couldn't give a shit about ZOMG DOGTAGS or any of that, but only the map packs.

I bought the Limited Edition so got B2K with that and that cost me £39.99. Now I've spent £34 for four maps packs. Before I even got the Premium package I'd racked up something like 230 hours. For £39.99, that's not bad. I'd do that easily in one night down the pub and have a hangover to deal with the next day.


----------



## grit (Jul 5, 2012)

To the PC players, I got bored of this due to DOTA2, but am considering playing a few games again. Is that feasible considering all this DLC bollocks now?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Well, I bought two lots of 2000MSP (£34 for both) to buy it. Works out cheaper than buying 5000MSP. That means I get all the new content to come out and all the premium features.
> 
> I like close quarters, it's good fun. Will be much better when we all play together though. It demands teamwork to do well. Gun Master is pretty fun and Conquest Domination is fast and frantic.
> 
> Pretty good value for money seeing as there is plenty of content being released over the next few months.



It's very cool, looking forward to a proper game with you guys now I'm back in town.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 11, 2012)

Will hopefully be getting a few games in tonight if anyone is around


----------



## sim667 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll try and jump on


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

Was so good to have a blast as a proper squad last night.

Was good to get some tactics going as well. We all need to stick together a bit more though. There was some running off to different flags, me included. Can be hard when playing though, you just get drawn to the next objective that's under enemy control


----------



## sim667 (Jul 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Was so good to have a blast as a proper squad last night.
> 
> Was good to get some tactics going as well. We all need to stick together a bit more though. There was some running off to different flags, me included. Can be hard when playing though, you just get drawn to the next objective that's under enemy control


 
Also on those small maps, the flags are close to each other and its all kicking off, you turn round, turn back and everyones dissappeared.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Also on those small maps, the flags are close to each other and its all kicking off, you turn round, turn back and everyones dissappeared.


 
Indeed, that's why the SL should be leading the way. Point man and someone covering the rear (fnarrr).

When I first started playing those maps, I was getting slaughtered. Now I know most of the routes on them, it's easier to sneak up on people and avoid detection


----------



## sim667 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah i think ill do better when i learn them, last night was the first time id properly played them.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

Best thing to do is find an empty server and just have a run around


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 12, 2012)

I might be supakide.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 13, 2012)

Good game of conquest on Operation Firestorm just now.

Sim667, that was some great tank and *helicopter* driving/flying


----------



## revol68 (Jul 18, 2012)

so wtf, how come you need Premium to play on some servers, even when you've got the Close Quarters DLC, robbing cunts can fuck off with their internal market bullshit.

Fucking neo liberalism in games ffs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> so wtf, how come you need Premium to play on some servers, even when you've got the Close Quarters DLC, robbing cunts can fuck off with their internal market bullshit.
> 
> Fucking neo liberalism in games ffs.


 
LOL! Are you for real?? Games are pure capitalism!


----------



## revol68 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! Are you for real?? Games are pure capitalism!


 
eh no shit sherlock, but the development of markets within games is precisely in keeping with neo liberalism. Used to be you bought a game and that was that, now it's not simply buying expansion but buying individual perks or an "elite/premium" status. Fuck you can even buy gun unlocks instead of earning them, all this fits perfectly with neo liberalism. 

Maybe you should take the time to contemplate neo liberalism as a distinct form of capitalism.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 19, 2012)

*shoots rev in the head*


booom headshot.. I can dance all day.. i can dance all day


----------



## revol68 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ha some servers are kicking premium players, class war online, yeo!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 19, 2012)

New Armored Kill video and it looks awesome :


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2012)

Pingu said:


> *shoots rev in the head*
> 
> 
> booom headshot.. I can dance all day.. i can dance all day


 
He's an amusing little prick aint he?


----------



## Pingu (Jul 21, 2012)

513m headshot today on gulf of oman.. same it was with a m98 and not the  L96


----------



## Pingu (Jul 21, 2012)

buggering bastard fecking wanky challanges


347m headshot with l96... couldnt have been 3 metres more could it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone around tomorrow or Thursday evening for a game?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 24, 2012)

Possibly. Either one of the two I should be 

That Armored Kill video is the nuts btw. Proper BF goodness right there!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

Yup! Actually looking forward to having a snow map again too.


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't played BF3 for about five weeks, fallen right out of love with it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2012)

Well for the last two weeks I have been in hospital but really I think I just grew tired of the nerfing and lack of old style BF but admittedly I am feeling the urge to play again. Problem is I can't sit upright for more than an hour as my stomach muscles have been severed; gets quite painful.


----------



## bmd (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you lot playing on PC?


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2012)

Most of us are on the xbox. A few PC players among us though


----------



## bmd (Jul 25, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Most of us are on the xbox. A few PC players among us though


 
Excellent. I have it for Xbox so I may see you around. I'll be the one with the most bullet holes.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2012)

bmd said:


> Excellent. I have it for Xbox so I may see you around. I'll be the one with the most bullet holes.


 
The one with the most bullet holes is an awfully long gamtertag


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Most of us are on the xbox. A few people on a real platform among us though


 
fixed it for ya


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2012)

Mmmmm 1080p HD gaming @ 90fps and 64 players


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## revol68 (Jul 25, 2012)

TitanSound said:


>


 
you made your bed...

treacherous scum!


----------



## bmd (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorted. Do you all have each other in a friends list?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 25, 2012)

bmd said:


> I'm sorted. Do you all have each other in a friends list?



Yup.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Heh was kicking some ass tonight and got head hunted by another platoon.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 11, 2012)

http://bf3blog.com/2012/08/you-can-now-change-your-loadout-on-battlelog/


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been off these past few days and been smashing it on Ziba Tower. I know it like the back of my hand now and gotten a fair few knife kills, knowing where to wait for some fool to run past


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2012)

Ziba Tower is one of my favourite maps, love it!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ziba Tower is one of my favourite maps, love it!


 
Claymore city too. Gotten more kills with those on this one map then the rest put together!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2012)

Ah man my fucking net is being shitty again...no B3 for a while...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a big update tomorrow, BF3 down for around six hours in the morning. Hopefully this will be the August bonus content that everyone has been screaming for on the BF3 forums.

At last I managed to get a 350+ headshot with the L96 for that camo upgrade , I was starting to get bored of hiding in the mountains of Operation Firestorm with a 7 x scope.

Next up a kill with the EOD bot


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2012)

How the hell do you kill with that thing??


----------



## Pingu (Aug 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How the hell do you kill with that thing??


 
three methods


sneak up behind someone (say a sniper) and then "repair them"
"reapair" an enemy vehicle to death
get a clan mate to stand still whilst you weld his bollocks
option 2 was how i did mine but option 3 was thought about


----------



## Pingu (Aug 20, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Looks like a big update tomorrow, BF3 down for around six hours in the morning. Hopefully this will be the August bonus content that everyone has been screaming for on the BF3 forums.
> 
> At last I managed to get a 350+ headshot with the L96 for that camo upgrade , I was starting to get bored of hiding in the mountains of Operation Firestorm with a 7 x scope.
> 
> Next up a kill with the EOD bot


 
us side.. casp border.. conquest

just outside your spawn.. lie down facing D.  headshot a fuck standing on the rocks. 500metres plus


----------



## Davo84 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pingu said:


> three methods
> 
> 
> sneak up behind someone (say a sniper) and then "repair them"
> ...


 
But you miss the pleasure of imagining the face of the poor fella after you fry his soldier brain!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 23, 2012)

Just found out what the August bonus content is.

Had a look at the BF3 forums and to say that people are pissed off is a understatement


----------



## Yata (Aug 23, 2012)

fking wallpapers haha EA lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh dear...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 28, 2012)

ok... i got this on pc

what do I do?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 28, 2012)

Shoot people in the face. Or balls.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not convinced. It hints all the good games are on servers that have the DLC, but as it stands I don't think its worth paying the same again to get it. I wanted some easy to drop in face and ball shooting... maybe Ill get CODBLOPS


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

You'll hit against the same DLC issue with that too given its age...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 28, 2012)

urgh


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 30, 2012)

I've picked this up again. What's all this Premium business then. I've got 1200 points on my account....where would be the cheapest place to get another 2800 points?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I'm not convinced. It hints all the good games are on servers that have the DLC, but as it stands I don't think its worth paying the same again to get it. I wanted some easy to drop in face and ball shooting... maybe Ill get CODBLOPS


 
Why not try some Team or Squad Deathmatch? Or play on the smaller maps like Seine Crossing or Grand Bazaar.

Close Quarters is fun. Even better if you have people to squad up with. But I'm really looking forward to Armoured Kill. Big, open maps with lots of vehicles.

EDIT:

September 4th release for PS3 Premium.
September 11th (!!) release for premium members on the XBox and PC.
September 18th release for non-premium PS3.
September 25 release for non-premium XBox and PC.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm playing more squad death match, as the Conquest games have a ridiculous amount of tickets...1200 or something.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm playing more squad death match, as the Conquest games have a ridiculous amount of tickets...1200 or something.


 
The server browser should really show the amount of tickets for that server. Long games can be fun but if you're only on for half an hour or so it gets a bit tedious! Especially when one team is dominating and the other side fuck off. Ruins the match.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 30, 2012)

I sprung for the Premium. Its an £80 game at the end of the day..


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I sprung for the Premium. Its an £80 game at the end of the day..


 
Totally worth it. I've gotten hours and hours and hours of fun out of it.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting really pissed off with mods kicking you when you kill them


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Getting really pissed off with mods kicking you when you kill them


 
Happened to me the other day. Was going on a minor rampage with the P90 and then , boom.....kicked by an admin


----------



## sim667 (Aug 30, 2012)

Its infuriating innit.....

DICE should try and do something about 'vendetta kicks'


----------



## Firky (Aug 30, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Its infuriating innit.....
> 
> DICE should try and do something about 'vendetta kicks'


 
No they shouldn't.

If anything Battlefield should have a voting function for servers but even then I wouldn't advocate it.

Ultimately it is their (the admin's) server, their gaff, their rules, their money. If you find yourself being kicked from a server by dickhead admins - don't go back, don't return. Help populate a server which is well admined and attracts quality players

Or better yet, pay a couple of quid a month shared amongst a bunch of  mates and run your own


----------



## sim667 (Aug 30, 2012)

firky said:


> No they shouldn't.
> 
> If anything Battlefield should have a voting function for servers but even then I wouldn't advocate it.
> 
> ...


 
We had one, it was always empty.

However kicking just cus someone is better than you is a pile of fuck!


----------



## Firky (Aug 30, 2012)

We have about half a dozern, they were the most popular in the UK and ranked about 3rd in the world when BF3 first came out. Now they're largely empty.

BF3 suddenly declined and kept on going.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you search just for EA/Dice servers? I might start doing that.

I'm house-sitting all weekend, and I'm taking my Xbox with me. Will be playing on a huge telly twice the size of mine 

I think I had a cull of my friendslist, so let me know what your gamertags are (is there a seperate thread?..)


----------



## Firky (Aug 30, 2012)

I am PC


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can you search just for EA/Dice servers? I might start doing that.
> 
> I'm house-sitting all weekend, and I'm taking my Xbox with me. Will be playing on a huge telly twice the size of mine
> 
> I think I had a cull of my friendslist, so let me know what your gamertags are (is there a seperate thread?..)


 
Yep, just search in the server browser for DICE.

Here's the gamertag thread.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/xbox-live-profile-list.120419/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 30, 2012)

I had my reservations, but the 'Back to Karkand' DLC brought me back, as I spent many many hours on BF2 back in the day. So I cant fly, can barely drive BUT I have gotten quite good at shooting people in teh face and balls, and being an engineer is my fave as the RPG is useful for those pesky tanks.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 30, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I had my reservations, but the 'Back to Karkand' DLC brought me back, as I spent many many hours on BF2 back in the day. So I cant fly, can barely drive BUT I have gotten quite good at shooting people in teh face and balls, and being an engineer is my fave as the RPG is useful for those pesky tanks.


 
It was epic when it came out. Me and the guys were fucking everyone up because a couple of us knew Karkand like the backs of our hands.


----------



## Firky (Aug 30, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I had my reservations, but the 'Back to Karkand' DLC brought me back, as I spent many many hours on BF2 back in the day. So I cant fly, can barely drive BUT I have gotten quite good at shooting people in teh face and balls, and being an engineer is my fave as the RPG is useful for those pesky tanks.


 

BF3 isn't as good as BF2 but it is still a good game.

B2K is great and I reckon Armoured Kill will be good too. I really need to start playing it again, I've had about an 8 week break.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 31, 2012)

firky said:


> I am a PC


  ftfy


----------



## sim667 (Aug 31, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I think I had a cull of my friendslist, so let me know what your gamertags are (is there a seperate thread?..)


 
Simbolini if you aint got me already. Havent been on much, but that should change now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 2, 2012)

firky said:


> We have about half a dozern, they were the most popular in the UK and ranked about 3rd in the world when BF3 first came out. Now they're largely empty.
> 
> BF3 suddenly declined and kept on going.


 


firky said:


> I am PC


 
Where you when I had a decent net connection, loads of time and nobody to play with?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2012)

Gone Premium. I feel kinda dirty, but Gunmaster is a right laugh!


----------



## Firky (Sep 3, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Where you when I had a decent net connection, loads of time and nobody to play with?



In intensive care probably


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2012)

firky said:


> In intensive care probably


 
OK, as excuses go, that's pretty good.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2012)

How big is today's update? Anyone got it on the 360?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 4, 2012)

Judging by CQ and B2K I'd say that it will be at least a couple of gig....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2012)

It'll have the next map pack as part of it I expect.

I must say I though that I was finished with this game, but I've been hammering it the last couple of days


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2012)

It fucks up your friends list if you're using Origin.

I CBA to install it (2GB on PC).


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 4, 2012)

360 patch is 1.44gb.

Just had a quick go and for those who like to fly, get used to the lock on sound. The Stinger/IGLA locks on from quite a distance.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 5, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> 360 patch is 1.44gb.
> 
> Just had a quick go and for those who like to fly, get used to the lock on sound. The Stinger/IGLA locks on from quite a distance.


 
Also, going through the patch notes, the gunner in a helicopter cannot equip flares any more. In a way this is a blessing as some choppers were impossible to down. Trouble is, the "Below Radar" perk doesn't seem to work all the time. I was in a chopper on Caspian the other day and practically scraping the ground after releasing the ECM Jammer. I was still getting the tracking noise and locked on to regardless.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 10, 2012)

I finally 'got' this game. Playing 'Rush' on low vehicle maps with small groups. Now I see why its better than COD. Give me some kind of timed Bomb setting/defusal and it all makes sense.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I finally 'got' this game. Playing 'Rush' on low vehicle maps with small groups. Now I see why its better than COD. Give me some kind of timed Bomb setting/defusal and it all makes sense.


 
Rush is defo better to play if you're not playing with people you know. I love conquest but Rush can be a lot of fun


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

Calling all xbox people. I'm going to be playing Armoured Kill along with Kav, Lowsta and a couple of others tonight


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 11, 2012)

For those who've got Premium get ready for another big download as Armored Kill is 1.56gb, I thought that it was included in the patch last week.

At this rate BF3 with its updates/DLC is going to take over my HDD 

Looks like thirty minutes until the download finishes...


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

No way 

Edit: Wtf was the 1.4gb for last week then? Not just a patch surely?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> No way
> 
> Edit: Wtf was the 1.4gb for last week then? Not just a patch surely?


 
Looks like it, had to get rid of Fallout 3 from my HDD just to get this DLC.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Looks like it, had to get rid of Fallout 3 from my HDD just to get this DLC.


 
I'm glad I upgraded to a 250GB HDD now. I think there has been about 10GB's worth of updates since release. That's 25GB in total including the game.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Calling all xbox people. I'm going to be playing Armoured Kill along with Kav, Lowsta and a couple of others tonight


 
Is it tonight?

Im working late, but its inductions, so we might be able to sneak away early.

Ill try and have a couple of games when I get home, but I have work early tomorrow.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Is it tonight?


 
Yep. Be mindful that you have to download it also. Silly DICE


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

I wonder if my housemate will do it if i talk him through it.

I do wish you could VNC your xbox.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I wonder if my housemate will do it if i talk him through it.
> 
> I do wish you could VNC your xbox.


 
Tell him it's his duty as a good housemate


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Tell him it's his duty as a good housemate


 
You have to download it through the game though, not the store dont you?

I dont wanna end up paying for it.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> You have to download it through the game though, not the store dont you?
> 
> I dont wanna end up paying for it.


 
Should just be a notification when you start the game. If not, I think you go to the premium section in the game menu and get it from there for no cost.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

Coolio. He's gonna ring me when he gets home.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

My Xbox is pretty much a dead brick these days due to connectivity issues (despite every bloody other device connecting with zero problem) and Xbox support utterly useless. I'm actually seriously considering dumping it and buying a PS3!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

you have put it in the DMZ havent you?

Are you running it wirelessly? Theyre terrible on wireless iirc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> you have put it in the DMZ havent you?
> 
> Are you running it wirelessly? Theyre terrible on wireless iirc



No. And yes. Thing is I've always had I've always had it wireless and it's only been the last 6 months it's caused so much bloody grief!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

I cannot connect mine at all since I moved 

Need to get a 20M ethernet cable ASAP!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I cannot connect mine at all since I moved
> 
> Need to get a 20M ethernet cable ASAP!


 
I thought you had a spare router?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I thought you had a spare router?


 
No power supply for it


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> No power supply for it


 
fucksticks.....

There's only one thing for it...... tether it to your 3g smart phone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> fucksticks.....
> 
> There's only one thing for it...... tether it to your 3g smart phone



You can do this?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 11, 2012)

These maps don't really work on consoles do they


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You can do this?



It works with 3G dongles I think


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

sim667 said:


> It works with 3G dongles I think



Oh rly?


----------



## Yata (Sep 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> These maps don't really work on consoles do they


I can imagine... maps way too small on console imo, ruins the experience since BF maps are supposed to be pretty big especially the vehicle maps. I sold my xbox yesterday without even thinking about Armored Kill, knew it would suck (on console).
EA are mugs for not putting BF3 on Steam, all I got to say!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2012)

Yata said:


> I can imagine... maps way too small on console imo, ruins the experience since BF maps are supposed to be pretty big especially the vehicle maps. I sold my xbox yesterday without even thinking about Armored Kill, knew it would suck (on console).
> EA are mugs for not putting BF3 on Steam, all I got to say!


 
Way too small? Armored Kill maps are massive. Spent most of the time running or in a vehicle trying to find someone to kill. I'm sure they would be better on PC with more players. All the other maps are great on Xbox, so not sure why you sold it. Even the small ones are good fun - especially in gunmaster mode, makes a great change from conquest/rush.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Way too small? Armored Kill maps are massive. Spent most of the time running or in a vehicle trying to find someone to kill. I'm sure they would be better on PC with more players. All the other maps are great on Xbox, so not sure why you sold it. Even the small ones are good fun - especially in gunmaster mode, makes a great change from conquest/rush.


 
Was it a full server?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Was it a full server?



Not sure to be honest. I'm hopping on again in a minute to give them a try, and to try different modes. I think i was just pissed off at being shit. Driving around on the quad bikes brought a lot of memories of BCC2....thing is I get carried away and head straight into rocks or buildings


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Not sure to be honest. I'm hopping on again in a minute to give them a try, and to try different modes. I think i was just pissed off at being shit. Driving around on the quad bikes brought a lot of memories of BCC2....thing is I get carried away and head straight into rocks or buildings


 
I sometimes find on the bigger maps, even though the server is full, that the action is too spread out for some reason. I'm guessing squads not working together so the focus is really spread across the whole map.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2012)

You know what pissed me off, cunts riding off in tanks/quad bikes without stopping to give me a lift (even though I've requested one and the icon would be up on their screen, and they's see a littlle green arrow on the map running after them....usually emptying a clip at them and shouting GIVE ME A LIFT YOU FUCKING STUPID CUNT FACED MOTHERFUCKER.

God, that really does make me angry


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> You know what pissed me off, cunts riding off in tanks/quad bikes without stopping to give me a lift (even though I've requested one and the icon would be up on their screen, and they's see a littlle green arrow on the map running after them....usually emptying a clip at them and shouting GIVE ME A LIFT YOU FUCKING STUPID CUNT FACED MOTHERFUCKER.
> 
> God, that really does make me angry


 
Yep, or someone taking off in the chopper without a gunner.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 12, 2012)

am liking this.. some of the maps are HUGE!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2012)

Just had a good game of Rush on the mountain top one. Looking for servers with 20+ players might be the key.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 12, 2012)

Loving ak tbf


----------



## Firky (Sep 12, 2012)

Pingu said:


> am liking this.. some of the maps are HUGE!


 
Our guys are saying positive things about it too, I still have to download it - went over my allowance for the month by nearly 60GB


----------



## Yata (Sep 12, 2012)

when i say maps are small i dont mean like de_dust small but BF maps should be huge and 32 minimum players infact they should allow even more than the 64 which should be possible surely. dunno about armoured kill not tryed it but none of the maps on release BF3 were big enough imo flying is basically get in the air and spawn camp enemy chopper/jets before the inevitable beep beep beep dead (which is even worse now that gunners dont have flares). I think if they actually released an SDK like DICE used to do then the modding/map community would do a much better job, or at least take a look at the DC mod cause that was an epic BF mod (with flyable ac130 iirc !)
Close Quarters I didnt like at all.. I've already played Modern Warfare :/


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, I found a power supply for my spare router this morning. Whilst looking for clean pants


----------



## Firky (Sep 12, 2012)

I have about a dozen routers and I can't bear to part with any of them - even if I only use two at a time.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2012)

Connection problems sorted, currently downloading AK


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally got a few games yesterday.

Played a couple of rounds of Tank Superiority. Good, but you're instantly at a disadvantage if in one of the new vehicles until you get a couple of upgrades for them. Plus, knowing the maps always helps. At the moment it's just confusing 

Rush is a bit silly at the mo. Played 5 rounds in total, 3 as defender 2 as attacker. Attacking team have a massive advantage. These Rush maps were defo made with teamwork in mind. The gunship can clear out for the attackers to arm the mcoms, and when they have there is such a big distance between the points when they fall that if left stuck, you're going to be getting to your next defence point to find them already armed.

But I don't get the fuss about the AC-130. Yes, it's a beast, but it can be dealt with easily. It's like a massive beacon in the sky saying "SHOOT AT ME!!!1111!!!". On one round, I managed to take it out three times. Once with a Frogfoot and twice with stingers.

Me and Lowsta played Alborz Mountains as defenders and managed to win, purely through communication. We found a great spot. One engineer with a stinger, one with a javelin, one support and one recon would be able to hold the last set of m-coms no problem.  My fave map so far.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh rly?


 http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/blog/20080513490/connect-to-xbox-live-with-a-usb-3g-modem

Ill be on tonight, had the lady round last night, so was being forced to watch her favourite film, which I must say I rather enjoyed.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 13, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/blog/20080513490/connect-to-xbox-live-with-a-usb-3g-modem
> 
> Ill be on tonight, had the lady round last night, so was being forced to watch her favourite film, which I must say I rather enjoyed.


 

Debbie does Dallas?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/blog/20080513490/connect-to-xbox-live-with-a-usb-3g-modem
> 
> Ill be on tonight, had the lady round last night, so was being forced to watch her favourite film, which I must say I rather enjoyed.



Cheers that may be the only bloody way I get online with the box...!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 13, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Debbie does Dallas?


 
Not quite 

Brazil - Weirdest thing I've watched for a loooong time. Really enjoyed it though.


----------



## Firky (Sep 15, 2012)

Quick blast on AK.

Feels much more like BF of old. I like it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 17, 2012)

Had the first computer lock up yesterday... just when I was about to empty a clip into the head of a sniper


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Had the first computer lock up today... just when I was about to empty a clip into the head of a sniper


 
You're doing it wrong. We all know that you're supposed to stab the camping bastards. Even your computer took action to teach you a lesson.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2012)

I really cannot get on with the AK maps. No teamwork on those maps makes them pointless as they're too big. Get a tank/tank destroyer, maybe get a kill but then get raped by a chopper or jet and having no one to repair you means another trip back to the base to get another vehicle and then rinse and repeat.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I really cannot get on with the AK maps. No teamwork on those maps makes them pointless as they're too big. Get a tank/tank destroyer, maybe get a kill but then get raped by a chopper or jet and having no one to repair you means another trip back to the base to get another vehicle and then rinse and repeat.


 
I've been playing it in squad of 4 pretty much solely, and I absolutely love it..... but they are teamwork games really......

got a 14-0 k/d the other day, and some prick c4'd me literally as the game ended and I ended up with a 14-1


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I've been playing it in squad of 4 pretty much solely, and I absolutely love it..... but they are teamwork games really......
> 
> got a 14-0 k/d the other day, and some prick c4'd me literally as the game ended and I ended up with a 14-1


 
I normally end up in a squad full of dickheads/recons though


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I normally end up in a squad full of dickheads/recons though


 
Bah, we need to start organising proper times to play........ I've mainly been playing the threatlevelhigh and mr winkypants, haven't seen kav or lowsta on for a good while now.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2012)

sim667 said:


> threatlevelhigh and mr winkypants


 
Who they fuck are they?!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Who they fuck are they?!


 
Oh, I thought you'd played with them a lot. Threatlevelhigh is a good freind of mine, winkypants is someone I met playing GOW.

both good players too


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 5, 2012)

My problem is I don't like conquest much... 

A good Squad DM, Squad Rush or Rush suits me. But they are not that popular and can be changeable with douchebag admins & aimbots. But when you find a good one it's awesome, wether 4v4 or a 64 player Bandar Desert (which was likebeing part of a massive battle). 

I realy hate AK maps where everyone runs around like idiots getting picked off by the gunship, you need at least two people with stingers to sort it out...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm arzach2 on PC btw


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2012)

Playing tonight Xbox peeps!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 8, 2012)

I've had to uninstall this to get some work done. But so far I think the £80 game has cost £1.80 per hour


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 23, 2012)

Playing tonight xbox peeps


----------



## sim667 (Oct 23, 2012)

Working tonight 

Weds and thursdays are my xbox days


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 23, 2012)

Arse


----------



## revol68 (Oct 23, 2012)

surely AK must be shite on the consoles with the 24 player limit, less action than a Young Tory disco.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2012)

revol68 said:


> surely AK must be shite on the consoles with the 24 player limit, less action than a Young Tory disco.


 
I quite enjoy them...... they're long games, but not too mental, gives you time to prepare for the choppers attacking etc.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2012)

Just been offered a casting.....for a COD advert


----------



## sim667 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you get it can you get me a ghost balaclava?

Ghost was awesome.


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

_ "Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server."_

Half term already?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got back to an internet connection fast enough for online gaming. 

Not played for six months, suspect I'll get my ass handed to me. Went to have a game earlier, but needed a 2.2gig update!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 30, 2012)

I think once Endgame is out we'll have a 40GB game including all the patches


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've barely turned my xbox on for the last month 

We need a BF3 sesh tits!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes we doooooo!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 30, 2012)

Gah, another patch is out as well as the DLC that's coming next week.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought borderlands 2 to get into as no-one was playing BF3 anymore..... i cant get into it though


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, all the old school have been really busy in life recently. We managed a few games last week but the good old sessions are few and far between.

There is talk of next Friday being a session though. Going to see if I can take a half day as Mr Kav has the day off.

Edit: Hasn't stopped me going over 8,000,000 points though


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im around next friday too i think


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2012)

after work


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like more and more people are starting to use this glitch =(



I'm sure I found someone last night using it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Dec 4, 2012)

Essentially BF3 is a good game. But on the PC the amount of twat servers, hackers, shit game modes &  moronic teams means that its a crap game. I am expecting this disaster DLC to breath enough life into it to be playable again over crimbo...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2012)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Essentially BF3 is a good game. But on the PC the amount of twat servers, hackers, shit game modes & moronic teams means that its a crap game. I am expecting this disaster DLC to breath enough life into it to be playable again over crimbo...


 
Find yourself a casual clan. It will at least help with the twat teammates aspect. I have 10 times more fun when playing with guys from here or real life mates. If I'm on my own then I'll play Close Quarters.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

When's the new map pack out? I got the 2gig update at the weekend.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2012)

2GB update was the patch. Aftermath is out on Tuesday for Premium players. Probably another 2GB.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> 2GB update was the patch. Aftermath is out on Tuesday for Premium players. Probably another 2GB.


 
Tuesday as in today?

Why is it always tuesday?! I work late tuesdays


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2012)

I keep thinking it's Monday as I was off yesterday


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice. I fancy a couple of games tonight.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2012)

If I'm around, I'll join ya.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll be useless tho, apart from the odd game of Gunmaster I've not played for months


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lucky gits. Ill get home, smoke a j, watch fresh meat, go to bed.

I hate tuesdays


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2012)

Aftermath was included in the patch!


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm, it's prompting me to download another 3.8GB despite being up to date 

Fuck it.

I got my nob to play iwth tonight.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Aftermath was included in the patch!


 
I don't think it was, I took the patch last week and I'm downloading a 1.59gb Aftermath update at the moment.

At this rate I'll need a new hard disk before Endgame comes out


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2012)

firky said:


> Hmm, it's prompting me to download another 3.8GB despite being up to date
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> I got my nob to play iwth tonight.


 
It did a huge update a few nights back so though I'd fire it. I've got this one on the way down as well. FFS!

Seems there are a few new faces on this thread since I was last playing. Do we have more PC players onboard now?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 4, 2012)

Had a few games of Scavenger and it's a great game mode, big maps for the type of game, random weapons and loads of places to hide.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 4, 2012)

Fack. It does have to be downloaded


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

What is it? I haven't been bothered to look. I thought Aftermatch was in the last patch?

I'll procrastinate downloading this for weeks , instead of just downloading


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 5, 2012)

The huge downloads really do piss me off. You have an hour to yourself, you sit down, turn the Xbox on only to find an enormous mandatory update waiting for you that takes 2 hours to download. Takes the piss.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 5, 2012)

On this occasion, it's worth it for Scavenger. Best DLC so far I think. Maps are very interesting.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 5, 2012)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I don't think it was, I took the patch last week and I'm downloading a 1.59gb Aftermath update at the moment.
> 
> At this rate I'll need a new hard disk before Endgame comes out


 
Aye, I searched in the server browser and because I saw the filters available I thought it was already active


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2012)

Man I miss this game..!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2012)

New maps are fucking brilliant.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 10, 2012)

They really are. And they seem to work well on all game modes. I actually enjoy defending them on Rush. Cannot say that about most other "classic" maps.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like Rush  but Conquest and Scavenger are great on the,, it's kept me off Halo 4 which I didn't think they would. They also look amazing.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 10, 2012)

I only liked Rush when attacking tbh. I found defending to be pretty dull. But on these maps it's all good fun.

And you're right, I wonder if they tweaked the graphics overall or just for these maps? Haven't played the "old" maps since Aftermath was released


----------



## Pingu (Dec 12, 2012)

top tip

dont get your origin account haxored. the ONLY thing EA suport based my ownership of the product on was my DOB and that was the first thing the haxor changed in their profile.

many many emails later in which i sent copies of the order, licence keys, bank statement showing payment and using an inside track to find out who to actually send these to (we do work for EA in the states) I finally got my account abck after 45 days of fucking about.

what was strange is I use a strong password, only play "normal" servers i.e. not weird ones based in uzbekisatn etc and my machine is virus and trojan free. this, to me, suggests a weakenss in the backend systems...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2012)

Pingu said:


> top tip
> 
> dont get your origin account haxored. the ONLY thing EA suport based my ownership of the product on was my DOB and that was the first thing the haxor changed in their profile.
> 
> ...


 
Bloody hell! That's a lot of paperwork to sort it out!

Glad you got it sorted out, but does confirm that EA are cunts.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 12, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Bloody hell! That's a lot of paperwork to sort it out!
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out, but does confirm that EA are cunts.


 
kinda feel guilty about this bit now but the guy who ended up with the account (probably not the haxor) had a "normal" email address, i.e not gmail etc that is now being bombarded with all sorts of donkey/midget porn


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2012)

45 days?! Fuck a duck!


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2012)

I am into this again after a long break.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 21, 2012)

A trailer for End Game was released earlier, if you've not seen it then you're not missing much.

For those who are running out of space on your Xbox hard drive, get ready for another patch - only 200mb this time


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone remember what the fix is for the PC when you get disconnected after X amount of time? 

New router init


----------



## Pingu (Dec 21, 2012)

disable upnp


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 24, 2012)

I finally managed to get a game on Saturday night. I've been having massive problems with XBox live. It's been disconnecting randomly and when I do finally get on, the lag is horrible and I have to quit. 

I had tried rebooting the router before but it never seemed to help. This time it did!


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2012)

New BFF video for Christmas


----------



## Firky (Dec 24, 2012)

Another


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm back.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 26, 2013)

firky said:


> New BFF video for Christmas




I was in that chopper earlier on today on the xg guys server... guy could fly but kept flaring as soon as a soflam pointed at him


----------



## Pingu (Jan 26, 2013)

firky said:


> Another




and we have all had "him" in our squads at some point


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> New maps are fucking brilliant.


 
Still getting used to them, so expect more excited posts about things you all are long familiar with...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2013)

Pingu said:


> I was in that chopper earlier on today on the xg guys server... guy could fly but kept flaring as soon as a soflam pointed at him


 
Twice this shit happened to me yesterday...fucktards.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread has 2300 posts.

I really should try harder to get into Battlefield 3.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Still getting used to them, so expect more excited posts about things you all are long familiar with...


 
Connection sorted??!??!

In other news, Endgame will have Air Superiority mode


----------



## Firky (Jan 29, 2013)

End Game is dire. Worst expansion of the lot (and I like BF3!).


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> In other news, Endgame will have Air Superiority mode


 
Another assignment I'll have no chance of finishing 

Choppers I can just about do but jets, no chance.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Connection sorted??!??!
> 
> In other news, Endgame will have Air Superiority mode


 
Connection sorted. Back in the saddle.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 29, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Another assignment I'll have no chance of finishing
> 
> Choppers I can just about do but jets, no chance.


 
I'm OK in jets, but there are some awesome pilots out there. I just seem to always be on the same server as them


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, so me Kav and Lowsta are talking about getting a few people together for some matches. Proper stuff, no casual messing around.

If you're up for being bossed around a bit, state your name


----------



## sim667 (Jan 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> OK, so me Kav and Lowsta are talking about getting a few people together for some matches. Proper stuff, no casual messing around.
> 
> If you're up for being bossed around a bit, state your name



Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> OK, so me Kav and Lowsta are talking about getting a few people together for some matches. Proper stuff, no casual messing around.
> 
> If you're up for being bossed around a bit, state your name


 
What kind of matches, what game types, when?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 30, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> OK, so me Kav and Lowsta are talking about getting a few people together for some matches. Proper stuff, no casual messing around.
> 
> If you're up for being bossed around a bit, state your name


 
If it's on a Friday night then count me in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2013)

Around tomorrow but not this Friday...


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jan 31, 2013)

If there's a Friday Night battlefield sesh going on then me and my mate, who I usually try and have a few games of Battlefield over the weekends withanyway , will be more than happy to join it. PC I assume?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> If there's a Friday Night battlefield sesh going on then me and my mate, who I usually try and have a few games of Battlefield over the weekends withanyway , will be more than happy to join it. PC I assume?


 
Its all 360 players talking about getting together for a game, but there's a few PC players in the thread.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jan 31, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Its all 360 players talking about getting together for a game, but there's a few PC players in the thread.


 
Pft. Xbox. Well if there's any PC battlefield players who fancy it my username is Posodas (yes I know I spelt it wrong, believe it or not Posadas was taken) so add me and I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Pft. Xbox. Well if there's any PC battlefield players who fancy it my username is Posodas (yes I know I spelt it wrong, believe it or not Posadas was taken) so add me and I'm sure we can work something out.


 
Sorry, I dont have a grand to spend on something to play games on


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jan 31, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Sorry, I dont have a grand to spend on something to play games on


 
It saved me shitloads, much cheaper having a PC than can play games than buying an Xbox or PS3 and then a Laptop to do all my work on. 2 birds one stone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> It saved me shitloads, much cheaper having a PC than can play games than buying an Xbox or PS3 and then a Laptop to do all my work on. 2 birds one stone.


 
How many upgrades have you done since the xbox came out...I've done two full system refeshes (cpu/graphics card)


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jan 31, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> How many upgrades have you done since the xbox came out...I've done two full system refeshes (cpu/graphics card)


 
Just the one, it's more or less the same PC. New GPU and CPU but that's it.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 31, 2013)

Needs must and all that. I'm more than happy with my xbox after years of hardware upgrades and driver headaches


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit guys, I know this is all very scripted but this looks fucking manic


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks like great fun.

High speed carnage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Sorry, I dont have a grand to spend on something to play games on


 
And then spend another 500 fucking quid every six months on a new graphics card...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Holy shit guys, I know this is all very scripted but this looks fucking manic




That looks fucking awesome!

Can't wait to go mental on the bikes!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news Titan on having this match? Think I may need some practice, way off form after so long out of the game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 4, 2013)

It will be awesome for about a week until all the normal people desert the game again and it becomes the preserve of douchebags on cliquey servers where you get kicked if you're any good...

Thread readers excepted of course..


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 4, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Any news Titan on having this match? Think I may need some practice, way off form after so long out of the game.


 
Hopefully last week of Feb.

Gf is away to Istanbul for a week so I'll be around a lot I think


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Hopefully last week of Feb.
> 
> Gf is away to Istanbul for a week so I'll be around a lot I think


 
Sounds like a plan stan.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Holy shit guys, I know this is all very scripted but this looks fucking manic




Wicked, CTF is always my fave type of gameplay on other games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait to try out those bikes!


----------



## Yata (Feb 9, 2013)

They waited far too long to put Air Superiority in IMO, CTF should have been in sooner too. 4 prob out this year too... Damn you EA


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2013)

Plenty of time between March and a possible B4 release in October...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2013)

I doubt 4 will be out this year. Judging by 3, we started getting info around December/January. Maybe they are keeping it top secret though. Could be used as a flagship game on the new PS4 seeing as EA are partnered with Sony.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2013)

I dunno...the run seems to be Medal of Honor, Battlefield, Medal of Honor. 2012 was MoH, so this year is B4...?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 12, 2013)

Moar bikes!!!11


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks fucking great!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 15, 2013)

So, start of March for us Premium members? Obviously those pesky PS3 people get it first but I reckon the 5th?

Another 1.5gb download


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> So, start of March for us Premium members? Obviously those pesky PS3 people get it first but I reckon the 5th?
> 
> Another 1.5gb download


 
Damn not around that week...


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 18, 2013)

www.Bf3blog.com for latest screenshots of the new maps


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 18, 2013)

Looking nice!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 22, 2013)

Xbox night tonight


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ill try and get on, but I might be going to a private art view in brighton.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 22, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh...get you


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2013)

haha, well i found out about it on facebook, so its not that 'private' is it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2013)

I might be about but I haven't got any of the dlc so probably a bit pointless.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 22, 2013)

I might be playing later but after a game of TDM on Noshair Canal just now I've realised that I'm getting too old for these FPS


----------



## Jackobi (Feb 22, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I might be playing later but after a game of TDM on Noshair Canal just now I've realised that I'm getting too old for these FPS


 
I know how you feel, whilst I am still aiming to shoot and before I pull the trigger, some youngster has spotted me from a jet, looped the loop, parachuted in behind me, covered me in C4, teabagged me and run away before detonating me. Bloody whippersnappers.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 22, 2013)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I might be playing later but after a game of TDM on Noshair Canal just now I've realised that I'm getting too old for these FPS


 
Sometimes after a round of 500% tickets of TDM on canals, I need to sit in a dark room for a while. That map and mode are something else. Especially on Hardcore.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn, missed the fun, was out...and now a little too pissed to shoot straight.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 23, 2013)

We were playing until 4am


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> We were playing until 4am


 
Heh heh.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2013)

I was on until 9ish to see if you were going to come on then have up and went out 

Housemate is out all night so I'll probs be on tonight


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 23, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I was on until 9ish to see if you were going to come on then have up and went out
> 
> Housemate is out all night so I'll probs be on tonight


 
Ah bugger. I started playing at around 9:30.

I'll be on later most likely


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

Premium xboxers get EG on Monday!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 12, 2013)

endgame today for those with proper gaming machines...

the odds of me getting much work done today are slim


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2013)

Pingu said:


> endgame today for those with proper gaming machines...
> 
> the odds of me getting much work done today are slim


 
I've been playing SimCity all morning. Now to DL End Game and tear around on bikes. What a great day.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I've been playing SimCity all morning. Now to DL End Game and tear around on bikes. What a great day.


 
Im off work sick today. So im gonna download it whilst I clean my gaff and eat lunch then im gonna hop on


----------



## Pingu (Mar 12, 2013)

bikes a great fun. I can se air superiority getting old fast though. they need to sort out respawning, as it is its painful


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 12, 2013)

Another 3.5GB download 

BF3 must be taking at least 35+GB on my HDD

At least with Air Superiority I stand half a chance of shooting down another jet


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

CTF is AMAZING! Just like the old days on 1942. Teamwork, WTF moments and sheer frustration to be taken out just before you capture the flag. 

Teamwork essential on that mode. 

And the dirtbikes are fucking AWESOME! No sign of the dropship yet. I wonder what game mode that's on?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 13, 2013)

saw dropship in conquest on a few maps last night. wouldn't wet yourself over it. basically you spawn on the ship and press e to jump out


----------



## Pingu (Mar 13, 2013)

I know I shouldn't.. but bike + c4 = lolololol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2013)

Net connection gone crap again, no EndGame for me...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 14, 2013)

I downloaded a 1.7g update, then a 1.9g map pack. Ridiculous.

Had a quick go on the bikes, pretty good fun.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> CTF is AMAZING! Just like the old days on 1942. Teamwork, WTF moments and sheer frustration to be taken out just before you capture the flag.
> 
> Teamwork essential on that mode.
> 
> And the dirtbikes are fucking AWESOME! No sign of the dropship yet. I wonder what game mode that's on?


 
Dude, you can drop out of a plane in an IFV with a parachute on it.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Dude, you can drop out of a plane in an IFV with a parachute on it.


 
Sweet!!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

Im loving air superiority....

Now everyones forced to fly in that, it seems compartively im quite a good pilot.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Im loving air superiority....
> 
> Now everyones forced to fly in that, it seems compartively im quite a good pilot.


 
And I like the fact that you cannot bail out either. So good for scoring. It's taken me since release just to get to the Beam Scanning perk in Jets. 92% on ECM Jammer so should all be fully unlocked soon. 

I've found Air Radar next to useless. So I go for Belt Speed,  Extinguisher and Air to Air missiles.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> And I like the fact that you cannot bail out either. So good for scoring. It's taken me since release just to get to the Beam Scanning perk in Jets. 92% on ECM Jammer so should all be fully unlocked soon.
> 
> I've found Air Radar next to useless. So I go for Belt Speed, Extinguisher and Air to Air missiles.


 
Oooh does that mean I've unlocked everything? I've got beam scanner and ECM.

Kav got me onto the fire extinguisher last night, but I normall stick to ECM, Beam Scanner and Guided missiles.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep, ECM is the last unlock.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Yep, ECM is the last unlock.


 
Boom

Jet don 

I just want the golden jet dogtag now


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

I think jet and scout helicopter are my last unlocks to get. With AS and CTF, that should be remedied soon enough


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I think jet and scout helicopter are my last unlocks to get. With AS and CTF, that should be remedied soon enough


 
I've got loads of weapons for foot soldering to unlock...

I just havent got the patience to sit and work out what I need to do to get what.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, fuck the weapons. I've got my main ones all unlocked and that's all I really care about.

Sometimes when I'm near to promotion, I'll get the laptop up and see what unlocks I'm close to getting. Handy for getting a few extra hundred points per round. Medals too.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

There's someone we play with who does sit down and work it all out though.... Cant remember who.

Lowsta maybe?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

What the weapon stats? I think that may be Blitz.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> What the weapon stats? I think that may be Blitz.


 
Ah yes maybe


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I downloaded a 1.7g update, then a 1.9g map pack. Ridiculous.
> 
> Had a quick go on the bikes, pretty good fun.


 
Net connection back again but that lot will take me about two bloody days to download!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 15, 2013)

You know, I've paid for this game brand new, and I paid for the premium 'season pass', and I pay for Xbox Live. So why the fuck am I seeing Tiger Fucking Woods Golf adverts? The ads weren't there before were they?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> You know, I've paid for this game brand new, and I paid for the premium 'season pass', and I pay for Xbox Live. So why the fuck am I seeing Tiger Fucking Woods Golf adverts? The ads weren't there before were they?


 
I have no ads?!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 15, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I have no ads?!


 
I had a massive Tiger Woods one in the bottom right of the Premium screen. It went after a bit, but I just remembered it now and remember thinking WTF.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 15, 2013)

Just googled so it's not just me, unfortunately can't see this cos of the firewall:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490202879161/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/forum/threadview/2832654490204576043/

eta: Seen it on my mate's Xbox last night as well. Fucking EA.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

That's fucking shit.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 19, 2013)

Charlie Brooker on how he loves being a sniper (not nec in BF3). Cue loads of comments about fucking campers! 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...ge-me-i-love-sniping-games?CMP=SOCNETTXT8763I


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

Managed to have a couple games over the weekend of End Game, those bikes are quite fun although they don't *feel* faster than the quad bikes...


----------

